# Regeltermin Lambertskreuz-Nachfolge und ...



## lomo (2. November 2010)

*... Anti-Weizen-in-Speyer-Fred-Nach-Nachfolge!*

Wie schaut's diesbezüglich also wegen nem regelmässigen Termin aus? Und vor allem: Wo? Gerade jetzt, wo die Saison anfängt, wäre ein Trainingsrückstand fatal!


----------



## Dddakk (2. November 2010)

..wenn die schöne Pfalz nur nicht immer weiter weg triften würde...

Hier hats zwar ne gute Einkehr, aber keine GA1-Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. November 2010)

Termin ist mir zur Zeit eher egal. Aber wohin? Wir können doch unmöglich die ganze Zeit radfahren


----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Termin ist mir zur Zeit eher egal. Aber wohin? Wir können doch unmöglich die ganze Zeit radfahren



Eben! Da der Flüssigkeitshaushalt in regelmässigen Abständen besonderer Pflege bedarf, ebenso eine angemessene Kalorienzufuhr notwendig ist (natürlich für extrem-aerobes Radfahren), muss noch eine passende Örtlichkeit gefunden werden.


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2010)

Ich würde als Treffpunkt NW vorschlagen. Bahnhof oder so. Dann können wir zum einen GA1-Racing am Limit ins Flache machen oder eben volle Kanne in den nächsten Buckel rein knallen. Anreise per S-Bahn oder Zug wäre aus vielen Richtungen möglich. Lokalitäten werden sich finden. Für die MuWe sind wir eh zu alt. Ok, Tobi nicht .


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. November 2010)

Da gibts doch auch Ü30-Parties...


----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich würde als Treffpunkt NW vorschlagen. Bahnhof oder so. Dann können wir zum einen GA1-Racing am Limit ins Flache machen oder eben volle Kanne in den nächsten Buckel rein knallen. Anreise per S-Bahn oder Zug wäre aus vielen Richtungen möglich. Lokalitäten werden sich finden. Für die MuWe sind wir eh zu alt. Ok, Tobi nicht .



Also, eben musste ich einen Moment lang überlegen was MuWe heisst ... ich bin wirklich zu alt!


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Also, eben musste ich einen Moment lang überlegen was MuWe heisst ... ich bin wirklich zu alt!


Sag' ich doch (hi, hi). 

Btw: Mein Schlingelschpieder ist die nächsten Wochen außer Gefecht. Die Felge hinten hat den doppelten Abgang gemacht. Bremsflanke ist durch und ein Riss über die Länge von drei Speichernlöchern inkl. Ventilloch auf der Innenseite. Felix hat schon den Auftrag für Ersatz. Die ENO muss nur noch frei gelegt und gesäubert werden.


----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sag' ich doch (hi, hi).
> 
> Btw: Mein Schlingelschpieder ist die nächsten Wochen außer Gefecht. Die Felge hinten hat den doppelten Abgang gemacht.* Bremsflanke ist durch* und ein Riss über die Länge von drei Speichernlöchern inkl. Ventilloch auf der Innenseite. Felix hat schon den Auftrag für Ersatz. Die ENO muss nur noch frei gelegt und gesäubert werden.



Und ich saach noch: "Brems net so viel!"
Wie wär's mit "fix im Gelände"


----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Da gibts doch auch Ü30-Parties...



*Jungspund!*


----------



## Houschter (2. November 2010)

Neustadt: 

MuWe-Lounge geht auch für ältere Semester...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Neustadt:
> 
> MuWe-Lounge geht auch für ältere Semester...



Meinst Du das da? http://www.mws-lounge.de/
Solange ich da nicht auf irgendwelchen Galerien wiederzufinden bin ...


----------



## roischiffer (2. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Also, eben musste ich einen Moment lang überlegen was MuWe heisst ... ich bin wirklich zu alt!



Und was ist MuWe denn nu' ?


----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Und was ist MuWe denn nu' ?


MuhWeh?
KuhAua!


----------



## Houschter (2. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Meinst Du das da?



Exakt! Liegt strategisch günstig fast direkt am Bhf. Alternativ machen wir nen Stammtisch im Backblech! Lecker Flammkuchen und erlesene Weine...


----------



## lomo (2. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... *erlesene Weine*...


Gebongt ... also die Weine, über die Örtlichkeit können wir noch diskutieren.


----------



## roischiffer (2. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> MuhWeh?
> KuhAua!



Kanitverstan

Is das ein unintegrierter Ü30-Fachausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (3. November 2010)

In der Zeit der Advents-, Weihnachts-, Silvester-, Dreikönigsmärkte 
gibt es ja für den Abschluss einer Tour ja wohl nur ein Ziel.





Und großer Vorteil, das Radel ist immer am Biker und kann nicht weglaufen.
Wer einen echten Trainingseffekt erzielen will, fährt natürlich nicht nur zum Abschluss an die Tränke, 
sondern plant die Strecke so, dass ein Maximum an Glühweintanken auf der Strecke liegen.


----------



## donnersberger (3. November 2010)

GW-Training: 
je mehr Glühwein, umso weniger Bewegung braucht man, um in den aneroben Bereich zu kommen?!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. November 2010)

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Frank_Philip (3. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Exakt! Liegt strategisch günstig fast direkt am Bhf. Alternativ machen wir nen Stammtisch im Backblech! Lecker Flammkuchen und erlesene Weine...



Backblech, meine Stammkneipe, ich bin dabei  Wann


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

Ich sehe, ihr seid voll bei der Sache!


----------



## MoneSi (3. November 2010)

Klingt alles super, bin dabei! MuWe-Lounge, oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt, dann donnerstags!


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Klingt alles super, bin dabei! MuWe-Lounge, oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt, dann donnerstags!



Wieso? .... äh, also, wieso donnerstags?


----------



## Houschter (3. November 2010)

Na wie sieht es dann aus nächsten Mittwoch? Erst ne kleine Runde um NW und dann ins Backblech.

@Mone: da dürfen wir doch Do gar nich rein....

Edit meint: warum nicht schon am Freitag?!?


----------



## Kelme (3. November 2010)

Jawoll. Mittwoch, 10. Nov 2010. Treffpunkt NW-Hbf.
Uhrzeit? Mir ist jede zu früh, also legt was fest und ich versuche was geht.


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jawoll. Mittwoch, 10. Nov 2010. Treffpunkt NW-Hbf.
> Uhrzeit? Mir ist jede zu früh, also legt was fest und ich versuche was geht.



Mh, laut Routenplaner sind's 600 m vom HBF in's Backblech ... klingt machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2010)

Was is dort mit den Rädern? Kann man die mit rein nehmenD) oder brauchts ein 20Kg ABUS? 
Ich bin halt total neu hier und wäre dankbar für ein Paar Tips.


Im Ernst, Backblech kenn ich net - von LU aus könnte ich mich ja evtl beim LOMO einhaken...


----------



## Houschter (3. November 2010)

Laut HP gibts nen Innenhof, da sollte sich ein sicheres Plätzchen finden! 
Ja wann denn nun, bin schon ganz hippelig!


----------



## MoneSi (3. November 2010)

Mir geht's ähnlich wie Kelme! Gebongt!


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was is dort mit den Rädern? Kann man die mit rein nehmenD) oder brauchts ein 20Kg ABUS?
> Ich bin halt total neu hier und wäre dankbar für ein Paar Tips.
> 
> 
> Im Ernst, Backblech kenn ich net - von LU aus könnte ich mich ja evtl beim LOMO einhaken...



Einfach mit der Stadtschlampe kommen und hoffen, dass die nicht gemopst wird.


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Mone: da dürfen wir doch Do gar nich rein....
> 
> Edit meint: warum nicht schon am Freitag?!?



Arbeitet Mones Papa am Do dort?


edith: 90km Stadtschlampe, am Besten noch in  Jeans ist definitiv eine Herausforderung... 


...fährt wer Bahn?


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Mir geht's ähnlich wie Kelme! Gebongt!



Hallo? Gemeint ist Mittwochabend (oder nachmittag). Nicht morgens!


----------



## MoneSi (3. November 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Arbeitet Mones Papa am Do dort?



Mein Papa arbeitet nicht mehr! 



Flugrost schrieb:


> edith: 90km Stadtschlampe, am Besten noch in  Jeans ist definitiv eine Herausforderung...



Eben dachte ich kurz, die Stadtschlampe trägt Jeans.....



lomo schrieb:


> Hallo? Gemeint ist Mittwochabend (oder nachmittag). Nicht morgens!



Eben!


----------



## lomo (3. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Eben dachte ich kurz, die Stadtschlampe trägt Jeans.....



Brüller!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. November 2010)

Wäre 17:30 schon zu unpassend für alle terminlich Herausgeforderten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Philip (4. November 2010)

Im Backblech gibt es einen netten Innenhof und wenn ihr euch mit der Besitzerin (Renate) kurz austauscht, könnt ihr es sicherlich irgendwo da auch positionieren. Die Schorle sind gut, die Flammkuchen klasse und der Grappa erst .... zudem gibt es zu jedem Espresso ein paar Eiskonfekt .... für die Jüngeren hier ... die gab es früher mal bei Tante Emma 
Ich versuche Mittwoch dabei zu sein, oder erspar mir die Quälerei und komm direkt ins Backblech


----------



## lomo (7. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wäre 17:30 schon zu unpassend für alle terminlich Herausgeforderten?



Da müsste sich die arbeitende Bevölkerung dazu auslassen, ob das in ihr Feierabendschema passt. Bei mir funktioniert's (mittwochs), da ich bis Jahresende die 4-Tage-Woche habe.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. November 2010)

Das klingt doch mal sehr gut, aber nach kurzer Diskussion gestern abend wurde 18 Uhr festgelegt.


----------



## lomo (7. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das klingt doch mal sehr gut, aber nach kurzer Diskussion gestern abend wurde 18 Uhr festgelegt.



Oh, hört sich nach schneller Konsensfindung an ...


----------



## MoneSi (7. November 2010)

So war's auch....kurz und schmerzlos!


----------



## lomo (7. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> So war's auch....kurz und schmerzlos!



Dickta... , äh, diktatorisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (8. November 2010)

Nu mal alle die Hand hoch zum Durchzählen, damit der passende Tisch für Mittwoch geordert werden kann! 

- Tobi?
- Simone?
- Lomo?
- Kelme?
- Frank!
- Vrank? 
- Armin?
- Folker? 
- ???

Treff ist 18h für die radelnde Fraktion am Bhf und ca. 19:30 +/- für den geselligen Teil.


----------



## MoneSi (8. November 2010)

18Uhr am Hbf


----------



## lomo (8. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


>



Lass das, bütte!


----------



## MoneSi (8. November 2010)

Sorry, hab das  zu spät gesehen!


----------



## lomo (8. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Sorry, hab das  zu spät gesehen!



Äh ... mh, räusper, also ... wir klären das noch.


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2010)

Kelme: Dabei! Erst Rattspocht und dann S.f.d.W.


----------



## lomo (8. November 2010)

Ach so, ja dann: Hand hoch!
(Anreise per S-Bahn geplant)

By the way: Ist die Strecke singlespeedtauglich?


----------



## lomo (8. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... S.f.d.W.



Wolfgang? Bist Du das?
Geheimer Zweitaccount???


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. November 2010)

Tobi ist dabei.


----------



## eL (8. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme: Dabei! Erst Rattspocht und dann S.f.d.W.



oha eklatante copyright verletzung

ahhhh das iss bitter 

und dann auch noch Mittwochs... geht gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (8. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> By the way: Ist die Strecke singlespeedtauglich?



Gibt's auch untaugliche Strecken?


----------



## lomo (8. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gibt's auch untaugliche Strecken?



Ja klar, topfebene Strecke, Tempo 32, Trittfrequenz > 200/min und dann ein Rennradfahrer, der sich vor einen setzt und meint: "Männers, ich geb' euch Windschatten!"


----------



## Frank_Philip (9. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Treff ist 18h für die radelnde Fraktion am Bhf und ca. 19:30 +/- für den geselligen Teil.



Sorry, aber mein Job verhindert die morgige Teilnahme .... 
Euch viel Spass !


----------



## lomo (9. November 2010)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mein Job verhindert die morgige Teilnahme ....
> Euch viel Spass !



Schade, schade.


----------



## Houschter (9. November 2010)

Könnt die Hände wieder runter nehmen, hab mal nen Tisch für 6 Personen bestellt. Bis morgen dann! 

@Frank: du solltest mal ein ernstes Wort mit deinem Chef reden!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. November 2010)

Wie ich bereits absehen konnte, werde ich die gleiche Ausrede benutzen wie unser Münchener Frank. Werde in den nächsten Wochen den Termin aber sicher freihalten können. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Houschter (10. November 2010)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Die Schorle sind gut, die Flammkuchen klasse und der Grappa erst .... zudem gibt es zu jedem Espresso ein paar Eiskonfekt ....



Würde sagen wir haben das komplette Repertoir ausgetestet! Fazit: Lecker!!! 

Schää war's, bissel naß im Vorfeld aber der Abschluß war klasse.


----------



## lomo (10. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Würde sagen wir haben das komplette Repertoir ausgetestet! Fazit: Lecker!!!
> 
> Schää war's, bissel naß im Vorfeld aber der Abschluß war klasse.



Dito!

Wobei ... der milde Ziegenkäse würde mich schon noch reizen ;-)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> der milde Ziegenkäse würde mich schon noch reizen ;-)


Sehr empfindlicher Magen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Sehr empfindlicher Magen?



Wegen "mild"?
Hinterher noch nen Gorgonzola drauf, der übertönt alles!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wegen "mild"?
> Hinterher noch nen Gorgonzola drauf, der übertönt alles!


mild -> reizt => empfindlich


----------



## lomo (11. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> mild -> reizt => emfpindlich



Mmh, 'reizen' im Sinne von 'interessieren'.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja klar, topfebene Strecke, Tempo 32, Trittfrequenz > 200/min und dann ein Rennradfahrer, der sich vor einen setzt und meint: "Männers, ich geb' euch Windschatten!"



Kommt mir bekannt vor ...


----------



## Kelme (11. November 2010)

Gibt sogar noch ein Bild von gestern (Nachguck - Ja, war noch gestern).





Ich wäre auch an Schafskäse - Peperoni interessiert.


----------



## lomo (11. November 2010)

Wenn noch ein paar Wünsche geäussert werden, dann ist die Speiseabfolge für nächstes mal schon ziemlich klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Philip (11. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Frank: du solltest mal ein ernstes Wort mit deinem Chef reden!



Habe meinen Chef mal so richtig zusammen-gepfiffen, mal schauen ob es was hilft. als reaktion hat er mich aber nächste Woche Freitag erstmal für 7Tage nach Hongkong geschickt .... 

Dennoch ein kleiner Lichtblick: wahrscheinlich kann ich nächsten Mittwoch dabei sein UND am Dienstag abend darf ich mein erstes 29er Probe fahren


----------



## Dddakk (11. November 2010)

..in HongKong sind das aber keine echte 29er, höchsten 27er.


----------



## Frank_Philip (12. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..in HongKong sind das aber keine echte 29er, höchsten 27er.



 stimmt der allgemeine Chinese kommt garnicht auf ein 29er ... aber Du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht: vielleicht sollte ich mal schauen was die Räder dort so kosten ....


----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2010)

..da soll es doch so ganz kräftige, günstige Lämpchen geben. Für billisch! Das halbe Forum schreibt darüber.
Ähm, könntest du jemandem eins mitbringen? Die sammelt die.....


----------



## Frank_Philip (12. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..da soll es doch so ganz kräftige, günstige Lämpchen geben. Für billisch! Das halbe Forum schreibt darüber.
> Ähm, könntest du jemandem eins mitbringen? Die sammelt die.....



Aber ich habe doch schon eins - zwar kein China-Lämpchen - aber eine die wirklich gut funktioniert. 
Hast Du eine Adresse wo man die bekommt ?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. November 2010)

Shenzhen Minjun Electronic Factory
Street Address: 	3/F, Building D, Huale Industrial Zone, 28 Baoan District, Shenzhen, China
City: 	Shenzhen
Province/State: 	Guangdong
Country/Region: 	China (Mainland)
Zip: 	518100
Telephone: 	86-755-27589368
Fax: 	86-755-27589777
Website: 	http://www.headlamp.cn 

Die stellen je 500 ea am Tag her. Das sollte reichen. 

Ich nehme die Mj-836 (900 Lumen) und die Mj-816 (1400 Lumen).


----------



## Kelme (12. November 2010)

Willst du den Wald niederbrennen?


----------



## Frank_Philip (12. November 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Shenzhen Minjun Electronic Factory
> Street Address: 	3/F, Building D, Huale Industrial Zone, 28 Baoan District, Shenzhen, China
> City: 	Shenzhen
> Province/State: 	Guangdong
> ...



In dem Business geht alles nur gegen Vorkasse


----------



## donnersberger (12. November 2010)

oh es geht jemand zum Chinesen...  ich hätt gerne die Nummer 26,  süßsauer


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. November 2010)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> In dem Business geht alles nur gegen Vorkasse



Häää? Der Verkäufer ist vorleistungsverpflichtet! 

Könnte bei Dir aber eine Ausnahme machen. 

Wohin soll ich überweisen? Oder BAT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Philip (12. November 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Häää? Der Verkäufer ist vorleistungsverpflichtet!
> 
> Könnte bei Dir aber eine Ausnahme machen.
> 
> Wohin soll ich überweisen? Oder BAT?



Die Zahlungsbedingungen und AGBs legt der Verkäufer fest, dem Käufer steht es frei diese anzuerkennen, oder nicht. 
ich schau mal ob ich die Teile bekomme und dann sage ich Dir wieviel sie kosten. Muss ja meine Flugkosten und Spesen noch drauf umlegen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. November 2010)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Muss ja meine Flugkosten und Spesen noch drauf umlegen


----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2010)

..ihr macht das alles viel zu kompliziert.
In HongKong macht sich darüber keiner Gedanken.   
Aber 1400 Lumen im Wald Nähe in der von Ramstein könnte so nachher dem Mann mit dem Bart&Turban angelastet werden....     
Ihr wisst schon, der der immer schuld ist wenn in HongKong am Bahnhof ein Rad umfällt.
Ciao! Der Lyriker!

 wusch!


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2010)

Wie groß wird denn das Flammkuchenwunschkonzert diese Woche?  

Btw: es gilt die Lichtlein-Touren zu besprechen!


----------



## lomo (14. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wie groß wird denn das Flammkuchenwunschkonzert diese Woche?
> 
> Btw: es gilt die Lichtlein-Touren zu besprechen!



Hatte ich schon einmal "Ziegenkäse" erwähnt?


----------



## Kelme (14. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wie groß wird denn das Flammkuchenwunschkonzert diese Woche?


Dabei.



Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> Btw: es gilt die Lichtlein-Touren zu besprechen!


Gaaanz wichtig!

Lichtlein 4 würde ich gerne die Hand heben.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. November 2010)

Auch dabei, bei Flammkuchen und Touren.


----------



## lomo (15. November 2010)

Wir hatten ja am Samstag schon das Gespräch davon bzw. von ähnlichem ...







Interessanter Thread dazu.


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2010)

Soeben erreicht mich die Kunde, dass ich am Mittwoch wohl auch einen Chinaböller zünden kann. Nun denn. Jetzt noch das Adaptersteckerchen besorgt und los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (15. November 2010)

Ich order mal nen Tisch für 8 Leute.  Zeit wieder wie letzten Mittwoch!?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Soeben erreicht mich die Kunde, dass ich am Mittwoch wohl auch einen Chinaböller zünden kann.


Dann werde ich, sofern's einigermaßen nicht regnerisch ist, passend in knalliger Farbe erscheinen.


----------



## lomo (15. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...am Mittwoch wohl auch einen Chinaböller zünden ...



Ich steh' eher auf so farbenfrohe Dinger ...




GA1 SP Aaah3 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich order mal nen Tisch für 8 Leute.  Zeit wieder wie letzten Mittwoch!?


Aber sischer doch!
Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bleiben unverändert. Sonst muss man sich ja jede Woche an was Neues gewöhnen. Ne, ne ... .


----------



## lomo (16. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber sischer doch!
> Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bleiben unverändert. Sonst muss man sich ja jede Woche an was Neues gewöhnen.



Deswegen 'Regeltermin'!



Kelme schrieb:


> *Ne, ne ... *.



[yt=]-3tmvDqiP-c?fs=1&hl=de_DE[/yt]


----------



## MoneSi (16. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei!!....trotz "Regeltermin"....hua....ok, war doof....lassen wir das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. November 2010)

Mh, mh, mh  .... vielleicht sollten wir es 'regelmäßiger Termin' nennen?


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2010)

Der Chinaböller hängt am Ladegerät und kann demnach heute Abend gezündet werden. Das Beutelchen wohlgefüllt mit Talern wird am Mann geführt, damit auch die Entlohnung in angemessener Höhe erfolgen kann.


----------



## lomo (18. November 2010)

'S war mo widder scheee ...


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Soo schee ...




Hoch über NW von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Soo schee ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist schlimmer als Autofahrer, die nicht wissen wann die Nebelschlussleuchte einzuschalten ist? 







Richtig, Nightrider, die im Wald das Rücklicht anlassen.


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... wann die Nebelschlussleuchte einschalten ist?
> ...


Häää?


Wie fahren immer SiS-konform. Da muss das so.


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2010)

Macht was ihr wollt. 
Ich finds lustig.
Und immer schön Handzeichen geben beim Abbiegen


----------



## lomo (18. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was ist schlimmer als Autofahrer, die nicht wissen wann die Nebelschlussleuchte einzuschalten ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch überdenkenswürdiger finde ich unreflektierte Äusserungen kompetenter Mitmenschen! Es gibt auch andere Meinungen und andere Sichtweisen, von daher sollte man überlegen, ob und welchen Maßstab man anlegt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2010)

Grundsatzdiskussion ????


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Grundsatzdiskussion ????


Immer und gerne. Die führen wir bei dem Termin um so _wirklich wichtige _Fragen, ob denn der Ziegenkäse auf dem Flammkuchen jetzt mild ist oder nicht.
Klärungsbedarf besteht aktuell in Bezug auf die wichtige Weltfrage, ob denn der Grappa vor oder nach dem Espresso zu trinken ist. Hat da jemand eine kompetente Antwort, die auch die regionalen Unterschiede zwischen den mittelitalienischen Regionen an der Adriaküste und den Landstrichen der Toskana an der westlichen Seite des Stiefels berücksichtigt? Wir fühlen uns gerade so unwohl beim kulturell unkoordinierten Wegschluckens des jeweils köstlichen Getränks.
Einigkeit besteht darin, dass das Eiskonfekt zum Espresso natürlich ein völliger Stilbruch ist, aber extremst lecker kommt (zumindest für die, die immer die "verschmähten" Leckereien der anderen mit verspeisen dürfen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2010)

Da ist aber heute einer spaßfrei.
Hab das Bild gesehen, musste an Nebelschlussleuchten denken und hab vor Lachen den halben Zug geweckt. 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2010)

Grappa im Espresso 
So lang keiner einen Cappuccino bestellt ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## lomo (18. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da ist aber heute einer spaßfrei.



 Ganz gewiss nicht. Ich wollt' nur mal wieder 2 einwerfen. 
Aber, reflektier' doch mal deine Aussagen und mach' dir mal Gedanken, welches Bild du hinterlässt. 

Ach so, Ziegenkäse war zu mild. Vielleicht lag's auch an der vorangegangenen schärferen Version des Flammkuchens. Und Eiskonfekt zum Espresso ist klasse.


----------



## Frank_Philip (18. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach so, Ziegenkäse war zu mild. Vielleicht lag's auch an der vorangegangenen schärferen Version des Flammkuchens. Und Eiskonfekt zum Espresso ist klasse.



Ich seh schon, ihr habt die Vorzüge des Backblechs so richtig genossen Leider meint es mein Chef und die Kunden in letzter Zeit nicht gut mit mir. Deshalb war meine Teilnahme auch gestern wieder nicht möglich  und morgen gehts nach China. Nun ja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten 
Vielleicht schaffe ich den Regeltermin ja vor Weihnachten auch mal und dann trinken wir mal richtig, ob Grappa oder Schorle ist mir egal
By the way, Flammkuchen mit Münster oder Apenzeller mit Knoblauch ist großer Sport  aber nachts nicht die Flasche Wasser zwecks Marlon (Brand(o)) nicht vergessen


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2010)

@lomo:
Ne eigene Meinung zu haben, hat halt ihren Preis.  
Du hast ja nur 2 .


----------



## lomo (18. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @lomo:
> Ne eigene Meinung zu haben, hat halt ihren Preis.
> Du hast ja nur 2 .



Gerade eben musste ich gar keine 2 einwerfen ... 
Eine eigene Meinung zu haben ist heutzutage höher anzusehen denn je ... es gibt genug Konformisten in dieser Gesellschaft.
Allerdings sollte man aufpassen, was man bei seiner Meinungsäusserung  (ungewollt?) unterschwellig impliziert und darf dabei den Respekt gegenüber anderen Meinungen/Andersdenkenden nicht ausser acht lassen.


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> .. Andersdenkenden ...


Das würde mich interessieren, was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das würde mich interessieren, was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


Es war ungefähr das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mqqCMu-LM&feature=related. Ich hoffe es hilft weiter


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Sonntach, 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof. Das müsste mit der S-Bahn für die aus Osten anreisenden Truppen klappen. Vorstoß in Richtung Norden und Inspektion L# zur Rast.

[ ] Ja

[ ] Nein


Kelme - ich liebe Volksabstimmungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (18. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonntach, 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof. Das müsste mit der S-Bahn für die aus Osten anreisenden Truppen klappen. Vorstoß in Richtung Norden und Inspektion L# zur Rast.
> 
> [X] Ja
> 
> ...



Kompromiß


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonntach, 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof. Das müsste mit der S-Bahn für die aus Osten anreisenden Truppen klappen. Vorstoß in Richtung Norden und Inspektion L# zur Rast.
> 
> [X] Ja
> 
> ...


Bin da.


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonntach, 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof. Das müsste mit der S-Bahn für die aus Osten anreisenden Truppen klappen. Vorstoß in Richtung Norden und Inspektion L# zur Rast.
> 
> [ ] Ja
> 
> ...



Ich glaub' es hackt! Vielleicht. VIELLEICHT. Stell dir vor, es ist Volksabstimmung und auf die Frage "Sollen die Rheinbrücken am Sonntag in Richtung Westen gesperrt werden?" antwortest du mit "Vielleicht". Alleine die Auswahl ist schon ein Skandal.

Da gibt's nur eine Antwort.

Genau eine!


Kelme - verschtonne?!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. November 2010)

Ich hab doch nur eine Antwort ausgewählt?! Und die vängt nicht Fau an.


----------



## lomo (18. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonntach, 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof. Das müsste mit der S-Bahn für die aus Osten anreisenden Truppen klappen. Vorstoß in Richtung Norden und Inspektion L# zur Rast.
> 
> [X] Ja
> 
> ...



Ich komme dann aus der Ost-Pfalz angereist. 
Soll ich vorher noch mal 2 einwerfen? Es macht so Spaß ....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sonntach, 10:40 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof. Das müsste mit der S-Bahn für die aus Osten anreisenden Truppen klappen. Vorstoß in Richtung Norden und Inspektion L# zur Rast.
> 
> [x] Ja, weil ich mich an Mtb-Pauschalreisen so gewöhnt habe.
> 
> [ ] Nein, wieso auch? Belle-vieille-chipie geht es auch gut, da kann ich freinehmen.  Es wird ja auch schön kalt und nebelig!



Haardtfahrer, der mit ohne Zug kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. November 2010)

Noch mal was zum Thema Helmhalter und Klettband ....




Helmhalter von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (21. November 2010)

Wo zum Teufel ist der Eingang zu dem Tunnel, der dafür sorgt, dass man im Wald kaum Wanderer sieht, aber das L#-Haus voll bis unters Dach ist?


----------



## lomo (21. November 2010)

Vielleicht heisst dieser Tunnel "schwarzer Punkt auf weissem Balken" und "gelber Balken"?


----------



## Houschter (21. November 2010)

Ein Grund mehr für Mittwochabendtouren!  

Aber gestern war auch nicht viel besser, zumindest in der Nähe von Loog und Kalmit.


----------



## lomo (23. November 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr für Mittwochabendtouren!



Wie schaut's am morgigen Mittwoch aus?
Muss erfreulicherweise nicht nach IN


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. November 2010)

Ja, bin dabei.


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2010)

Ich geb' alles und wenn "Die Bahn" mir da keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, könnte ich das schaffen. Wird aber eng. Nicht wie letzte Woche so lange auf mich warten.


----------



## MoneSi (24. November 2010)

Ich bin heut nicht dabei!


----------



## lomo (24. November 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich bin heut nicht dabei!



:-(
(War aber auch schon mal angesagt worden)


----------



## Dddakk (24. November 2010)

..sie schont sich für Samstag. Ox und Glühbums.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (24. November 2010)

Bis gleich!


----------



## lomo (24. November 2010)

Eben!


----------



## Kelme (24. November 2010)

Nur mal so die drei Stationen des heutigen Ausrittes




Neustadt bei Nacht von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Geteilt durch 5 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Nachtisch von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (24. November 2010)

Auffem Bahnhof warten ohne Begleitung (ne, ne, ne, ne, ne,  nicht "ohne Bekleidung") ist doof ...




allein_allein_3 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Auffem Bahnhof warten ohne Begleitung (ne, ne, ne, ne, ne,  nicht "ohne Bekleidung") ist doof ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi lomo, krank? - Oder ist das nicht dein Schalterbock??


----------



## lomo (25. November 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi lomo, krank? - Oder ist das nicht dein Schalterbock??



Bin nicht krank ...
und ja, das ist mein Schalter.
Der Singlespeeder hat nen Plattfuss ... kommt aber wieder am Wochenende beim  Weisswurstrennen  zum Einsatz


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. November 2010)

Super, befürchtete schon schlimmes  

Da wünsch ich gutes gelingen in der Ferne und lass Dir die Würste schmecken.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Auffem Bahnhof warten ohne Begleitung (ne, ne, ne, ne, ne,  nicht "ohne Bekleidung") ist doof ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas, sowas. Aber du bist dann so schnell von der Tafel weg zu den Gleisen, da dachte ich, deine S-Bahn ist quasi schon da.


----------



## lomo (25. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Sowas, sowas. Aber du bist dann so schnell von der Tafel weg zu den Gleisen, da dachte ich, deine S-Bahn ist quasi schon da.



Planlose Hektik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. November 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Sowas, sowas. Aber du bist dann so schnell von der Tafel weg zu den Gleisen, da dachte ich, deine S-Bahn ist quasi schon da.





lomo schrieb:


> Planlose Hektik!


Zum Zeitpunkt des "schnell weg von der Tafel" war die S-Bahn ja quasi schon da - und schon wieder weg. Der Plan kann n ur lauten. Es wird die Kutsche um Elf genommen, dann passt das. DÜW und KL fahren ein Viertelstündchen früher.


----------



## lomo (25. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Plan kann nur lauten



Wärmendes Getränk oder andere adäquate Wärmequellen einpacken/mitnehmen.


----------



## lomo (28. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin nicht krank ...
> ...
> Der Singlespeeder hat nen Plattfuss ... kommt aber wieder am Wochenende beim  Weisswurstrennen  zum Einsatz



So, Wochenende is rum, Singlespeeder ausgeführt ... war ne schlammige Angelegenheit:



Shitmagnet von *lomo* auf Flickr

Zum Glück keinen Schalter gefahren ...



Schlamm-Boxx von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ausbeute (ausser ner Weißwurst) ...



Ausbeute von *lomo* auf Flickr


So, jetzt muss ich nur zusehen, dass ich die Klamotten bis Mittwoch wieder sauber kriege ...


----------



## Dddakk (29. November 2010)

Auf Külsheim ist Verlaß!


----------



## lomo (29. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Auf Külsheim ist Verlaß!



Eben. Ich hatte noch bis zuletzt auf Bodenfrost gehofft ...


----------



## lomo (30. November 2010)

Morgen wieder Achtzehnhundert am Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. November 2010)

20hundert beim Keksessen. Eventuell ein wenig später.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. November 2010)

Bei mir wird's auch 20 Uhr, früher geht wohl nicht.


----------



## MoneSi (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich komm zum Bahnhof!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Dezember 2010)

Bin "auf Fortbildung". Außerdem hat ein Teil der Familie Magen. :kotz:

Werde daher auch heute nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Houschter (7. Dezember 2010)

Geht morgen was? Nach der Wasserschlacht von eben würd mir auch der kulinarische Teil reichen.


----------



## MoneSi (7. Dezember 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich! Das da draußen macht (mir zumindest) kein Spaß.


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Komme gerade von draussen ... und so, wie es aussieht, würde ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen und direkt zum kulinarischen Teil übergehen.  
20 Uhr?


----------



## Houschter (7. Dezember 2010)

Gern auch auf nen Glühwein als Vorspeise auf'm Markt, sonst 2000.


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gern auch auf nen Glühwein als Vorspeise auf'm Markt, sonst 2000.



Könnte man mitnehmen ...


----------



## Houschter (7. Dezember 2010)

1900-1930 in NW? Entweder am Bhf oder gleich im Städtle. Soll ja hefftigst regnen morgen, da sind kurze Wege empfohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> 1900-1930 in NW? Entweder am Bhf oder gleich im Städtle. Soll ja hefftigst regnen morgen, da sind kurze Wege empfohlen.



So round about halbacht wär net schlecht, oder?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Dezember 2010)

Halb acht soll mir recht sein. Kommt jemand mit der Bahn?


----------



## Frank_Philip (8. Dezember 2010)

ich trau mich garnicht was zu sagen, aaaaaber, vielleicht schaffe ich es auch .....


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

Bahnfahrt ist mal eingeplant ... mal schauen, ob es auch so kommt.


----------



## MoneSi (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto!


----------



## Houschter (8. Dezember 2010)

@all: dann mal bis heut Abend um 1930 auf dem W-Markt! 




Frank_Philip schrieb:


> ich trau mich garnicht was zu sagen, aaaaaber, vielleicht schaffe ich es auch .....



Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## MoneSi (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal auf dem W-Markt in NW war...aber ist der so übersichtlich, dass man sich nicht verfehlen kann, oder sollten wir nen Treffpunkt ausmachen?


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal auf dem W-Markt in NW war...aber ist der so übersichtlich, dass man sich nicht verfehlen kann, oder sollten wir nen Treffpunkt ausmachen?



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund ...

Edit meint: Mein Zug kommt um :31 an, als wird's bei mir ein paar Minuten nach 'halweracht'.


----------



## Frank_Philip (8. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Fahrgemeinschaft?



Leider nicht, da ich dann direkt aus MUC anreise .... seit ihr um 8.15Uhr im BB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

..wollen die Neu-Speyerer nicht helfen ihr Städtchen zu verteidigen?


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wollen die Neu-Speyerer nicht helfen ihr Städtchen zu verteidigen?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

Die HWZ erwartet über 7,40 Do auf Fr.


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die HWZ erwartet über 7,40 Do auf Fr.



Huppala, da muss ich mal die Schöpfkelle bereithalten ....


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. Dezember 2010)

HWZ? Halbwertzeit? Handwurzelzieher? Hortensienwinkelzüchter?

Kommen wir zu etwas unerfreulichem:
Ich muss meine Teilnahme leider auf nächste Woche verschieben, für heute abend hat sich eine andere Beschäftigung vorgedrängelt.


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> HWZ? Halbwertzeit? Handwurzelzieher? Hortensienwinkelzüchter?
> 
> Kommen wir zu etwas unerfreulichem:
> Ich muss meine Teilnahme leider auf nächste Woche verschieben, für heute abend hat sich eine andere Beschäftigung vorgedrängelt.



Schade ...
HWZ? Hochwasserzentrale (zentrum?)
Ist nur für Leute aus der Vor-der-Pfalz relevant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

Habe jetz von 6,90 für Freitag gelesen ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. Dezember 2010)

Ab welchem Pegel musst du die Räder ausm Keller räumen?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

Lomo muss ab 8,70 uffbasse.
Da trifft es aber auch vorher schon viele Nicht-Rhein-Anlieger. 
Viel Spaß heute beim Flammekuche!


----------



## lomo (13. Dezember 2010)

Am Mittwoch nur essen oder auch fahren ... vorher?


----------



## Houschter (13. Dezember 2010)

Fahren! 

20/500


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Dezember 2010)

Noch eine Stimme für Fahren.


----------



## Kelme (13. Dezember 2010)

20/500? Hab' ich auch.
20 Tagesordnungspunkte und 500 Abtimmungen. Oder war's umgekehrt? 
Klartext: Sitzungsmarathon statt Trailspaß


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2010)

Ok, 20/500 um 1800 bei -5.
Alles klar!


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2010)

...Flühlingslolle, Nummel 24, Qiuingdao, wer besteeehld?


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2010)

Vorne oben 10.
Hinten oben 5.
Anblasen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (14. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vorne oben 10.
> Hinten oben 5.
> Anblasen!



Boot steigt!


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2010)

"Könnte klappen .... könnte klappen, Herr Kaleu"


----------



## Houschter (14. Dezember 2010)

"Gut LI, gut..gut"


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2010)

Auf Seerohrtiefe gehen.


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2010)

"So viel Platz zum fresse unn kenn Platz zum schei$$e ..."

Na? Wer war's?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2010)

wees nedd.

Aber der war auch gut:
"..wenn sie schon in den Augenbrauen sind, sind sie überall.."


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> wees nedd.



Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## eL (14. Dezember 2010)

gib dem luder ordentlich puder


----------



## Houschter (14. Dezember 2010)

Zusammenfassung: 

15. 1800 20 500 -5 V+10 H+5 24? FK >= n+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Philip (21. Dezember 2010)

Seid ihr morgen abend beim "pre-Christmas Regeltermin Lambertskreuz-Nachfolge" im BB ?!


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2010)

Denke schon ...
.. was sagen alle anderen dazu?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich sage ja.

Ja.


----------



## Houschter (21. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsfeier!?! 

Radeln werd ich vorher aber nicht, heut morgen war die Hölle! Das ging gar nicht...


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2010)

Direkt zum Kulinarischen?


----------



## Frank_Philip (21. Dezember 2010)

Ok, wann. 20.15Uhr im BB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (21. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Direkt zum Kulinarischen?



Iss noch Weihnachtsmarkt in NW?


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Iss noch Weihnachtsmarkt in NW?



Regnet's morgen? 

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Kelme (21. Dezember 2010)

Dabei. Egal bei was!


----------



## MoneSi (21. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Wetter nass und eklig, und der Grund matschig und glitschig bleibt. Da wär ich für direktes Ansteuern des reservierten Tischs im Backblech. 20.00 Uhr haben sich bewährt, oder?


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Wetter nass und eklig, und der Grund matschig und glitschig bleibt. Da wär ich für direktes Ansteuern des reservierten Tischs im Backblech. 20.00 Uhr haben sich bewährt, oder?



Schaut so aus ...
Glühwein vorher? Hat der Weihnachtsmarkt noch offen?


----------



## Kelme (22. Dezember 2010)

Gemäß Info aus dem weltweiten Zwischennetz war gestern Finale auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Klartext: Bude zu!
Treffpunkt 20:00 Uhr im BB. Da ich mit dem Zug komme, werde ich 19dreißig am Hbf. ankommen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Dezember 2010)

Dann mach ich einen kleinen Spaziergang und hole Dich ab! Mache heute weihnachtlich blau und komme ´mal mit!

Haardtfahrer

Wann kommst Du genau an?


----------



## Kelme (22. Dezember 2010)

Schrub ich 19:30 Uhr? Das passt mit einer Abweichung von 1 bis 2 Minuten.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Dezember 2010)

Sollte ich dann hinkriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. Dezember 2010)

20h ist fein.

@Lomo: in SP ist der Markt noch bis 06.01.!


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2010)

Wees ich, desdeweeche binn ich jo aah dort hiegezooche


----------



## Kelme (22. Dezember 2010)

"Retsina: Fluttore öffnen!"
"Is' gut, Papa!"


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Dezember 2010)

Morgen eine Nachtwanderung auf den Nollenkopf?


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Hätte was für sich.


----------



## Kelme (28. Dezember 2010)

Wir sollten das Thema "Rattspocht" nicht zu früh beerdigen, sonst fliegen wir hier noch raus und müssen in "das andere" Forum und diesmal ist es nicht rosa.

Ansonsten: Heimliche Zustimmung.


P.S.: Es sollte dem BB jemand Bescheid geben, dass die Zubereitung der tiroler Mehlspeise am offenen Feuer am Tisch morgen nicht stattfinden wird. Freund Pantherkuh wird eher nicht anreisen und da sollten wir uns schon sicher sein, das er vor Ort ist.


----------



## MoneSi (28. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ....dass die Zubereitung der tiroler Mehlspeise am offenen Feuer am Tisch morgen nicht stattfinden wird. Freund Pantherkuh wird eher nicht anreisen....




Och, schaaaade! So oder so...

Mit der Idee einer Nachtwanderung kann ich mich anfreunden!


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wir sollten das Thema "Rattspocht" nicht zu früh beerdigen, sonst fliegen wir hier noch raus und müssen in "das andere" Forum und diesmal ist es nicht rosa.
> 
> Ansonsten: Heimliche Zustimmung.



So langsam machen wir dem PWV aber Konkurrenz


----------



## Houschter (28. Dezember 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Och, schaaaade! So oder so...
> 
> Mit der Idee einer Nachtwanderung kann ich mich anfreunden!



Außenstelle Ringelsberg wir morgen zur Wanderung den Schlitten mitnehmen!  Das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Konsens lautet 'wandern'? 
Definitiv?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab da vorhin was gelesen von Hauptwegen am Weinbiet, die gut befahrbar sein sollen.


----------



## Flugrost (29. Dezember 2010)

_


----------



## Flugrost (29. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Der Konsens lautet 'wandern'?
> Definitiv?



Tourenski?


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Tourenski?



Fehlt in meinem Portfolio ...


----------



## Flugrost (29. Dezember 2010)

Da wirds mal Zeit, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann hier mal jemand eine Münze werfen, die so fällt, dass heute abend "Wandertag" angesagt ist? Auf das "Weg könnte befahrbar sein oder wir schieben eine Stunde" will ich mich nicht einlassen.

Der Mehlspeisenbäcker kommt definitiv nicht.



@Mein Heizungsbauer: Falls du das hier liest, beweg' dich beschleunigt zu meiner Burg! Bis jetzt lautet mein Urteil: Bei Inspektion kaputt gemacht .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann ja nur für mich schreiben, aber ich muss heute dringend an die Luft und Radfahren ist mir schlicht zu heikel, da ich bis zum Jahresende nicht ausfallen darf. Danach kann ich gern ein paar Tage mit blauen Flecken am Oberschenkel jammern. 

Daher käme mir eine Wanderung gelegen. 

Mach jetzt mal einen Fixvorschlag:

*Um 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Neustadt. *

Wegbeleuchtung selber mitbringen, da es nicht sternenklar werden wird. Danach Getränke und Speisen. 

Haardtfahrer


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch mal ne Ansage!
Wird so gemacht.

@Kelme: Burgen sind doch im Allgemeinen kalt, oder?


----------



## MoneSi (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist mir auch sehr recht! Dann kann ich mir nachts die Rutscherei vom Bahnhof nach Hause schenken...


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> @Kelme: Burgen sind doch im Allgemeinen kalt, oder?


Der Zunftbruder der "Mach-mich-mollig-warm"-Innung bastelt und schraubt gerade. Das Teil, das er wechselt, sieht verdammt nochmal einem Turbolader ähnlich.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2010)

Turbolader sind nicht ganz billig


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Turbolader sind nicht ganz billig



Für dich als Endkunde ...
... ich hätt' hier noch einen rumliegen


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn's ein Auto wäre, wechseln wir gerade von der Turbolader-Seite auf die Einspritzung. Es bleibt spannend (und kalt draußen). Ich liebe meinen Holzofen.


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn's ein Auto wäre, wechseln wir gerade von der Turbolader-Seite auf die Einspritzung. Es bleibt spannend (und kalt draußen). Ich liebe meinen Holzofen.



Ah, ok. Es ist immer gut eine Redundanz zur Hand zu haben. Dachte schon, du musst im Kalten sitzen. Aber Warmwasserbereitung fällt dann wohl auch aus?


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt nicht mehr . Die defekte Druckdose (ich will keine Erläuterung hören, was das sein könnte ) ist getauscht. Alles wieder in Betrieb,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die defekte Druckdose



Waste Gate?

Ich geh dann mal auf die Hütte zum Schlachtfest!  
Euch viel Schbass heut Abend.


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Waste Gate?
> 
> Ich geh dann mal auf die Hütte zum Schlachtfest!
> Euch viel Schbass heut Abend.



Dir aaach, unn loss es waste-gate zu!


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2010)

Bin heute raus. Muss "aufräumen".


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2010)

Sodele,

war gestern hoch bzw. runter zu Fuß ein ganz schönes geeiere ... zumindest für die älteren Männer. Unsere Dame im Feld dagegen spurte unbeirrt und trittsicher vor uns her. Die Jugend nutzte den festgetrampelten Schnee zum spassigen Bergabschlittern.
Zum Glück gab es nach der ganzen Anspannung hoch und runter einen entspannten Abschluss im Backblech.

Auffem Nollenkopf:




[email protected] von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2010)

Anwesenheitsnachweis:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2010)

Das begegnete uns gestern in vereinfachter Form öfter:


----------



## lomo (2. Januar 2011)

Sodele, war über Silvester auf d'r Alb.
Heute wollte ich nach einer schönen Wanderung im Schnee einen Schorle trinken ... die haben keine passende Gläser!!! 




Schwabenschorle von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2011)

kulturbanause
in den württemberger wein kippt man keen wasser
das schüttet man hinterher


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2011)

eL: Genau! Den Wein in den Ausguss und fleißig Wasser hinterher schütten, damit die Leitungen nicht am Säurefraß verrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Januar 2011)

Oh, vielen Dank für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge. Werde ich ich Zukunft natürlich befolgen!


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2011)

wie geschmacklos


----------



## MoneSi (3. Januar 2011)

eben drum


----------



## lomo (3. Januar 2011)

eL schrieb:


> wie geschmacklos



Meinst du mich?
Nadangge! 

Ich brauch jetzt erstmal einen Schorle ...




Schorle von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2011)

nö den annern da der den guten stoff wechkippen will


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn ein Preuße anfängt schwäbischen Wein zu verteidigen, muss das Ende nahe sein. Kehret um und tut Buße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Januar 2011)

Die Schwoobeseggl haben ja gar keine Ahnung.
Nicht, dass es da keine Halblitergläser gäbe, nein, die bieten den Schorle auch noch "süß" an ... und dann noch Rotweinschorle ... "süß" ... bääääh!


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2011)

das ist jetz wirklich geschmacklos

von schorle verstehen die nix aber auch rein garnix 

meine güte in wein gehört kein wasser rein das muss doch einleuchten

wobei die mosel weine etwas glykol kanns gut vertragen könnten


----------



## lomo (3. Januar 2011)

Es soll Leute geben, die kippen Zitronensprudel mit Zuckeraustauschstoff in Bier! Bääääh!


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Morgen abend um 1800 wieder 20/500?


----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2011)

Sehr dafür und wir sollten einfach losfahren und probieren. Wir schon klappen oder auch nicht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Januar 2011)

Es ist ja weiter Frost angesagt bis gegen Mitternacht, das fährt sich wunderbar. Zumindest, wenn man nicht da bergauf will, wo in der vergangenen Woche erst eine Person hergestapft ist.

Zu klären wäre noch, wie die Kaiserschmarrnzutaten zum Backblech gelangen, wenn der designierte Koch auch da ist.


----------



## Kelme (6. Januar 2011)

Hatte ich schon bemerkt, dass es schee war?




Hohe Loog von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wenn ich mir dagegen jetzt draußen die Pampe anschaue, stellt sich das tiefe Gefühl der Befriedigung "Alles richtig gemacht!" ein.


P.S.: Auf ein Bild des "besonderen" Flammkuchens verzichte ich aus ethisch-moralischen Gründen


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Hoch damit!

Und? Wie schaut's morgen aus?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

Leichter Regen garniert mit kräftigem Wind (6bft).

Hab den Akku ans Netz gehängt. Wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen (dioxinfrei, daher lecker) regnet, werde ich diesmal dazukommen.


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2011)

Fahren oder direkt essen gehen? Gibt es schon Präferenzen für heute abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. Januar 2011)

Bin heute raus. 
Da sich die Rudelführerin zwecks Fortbildung in der Hauptstadt der brandenburgischen Sandbüchse befindet und unsere beiden Fellnasen deshalb in Kurzurlaub waren, der heute endet, bedürfen die beiden einer gewissen Betreuung.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn Ihr hier so schwankend seid, dann schwindet auch mein Elan bei 3°C bei Regen und starkem Wind durch den Regen zu fahren. Verschiebe gerade mein Mittagessen auf den Abend. Hab dann mehr Zeit zu arbeiten.

Falls Ihr Euer Abendessen zu mir verlegen wollt, bitte kurfristig melden, da ich dann gleich noch die Erweiterung einkaufen muss. Es gibt ganzen Lachs.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2011)

Doof, hier in HD hat es jetzt auch gerade angefangen zu regnen. Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann nicht mal zum messen rausfahren ...
Bei den Wetteraussichten ("DAUERREGEN: Im Tagesverlauf von Westen her aufkommender, teils ergiebiger Regen.  Mit kurzen Unterbrechungen und Abschwächungen dauert der Regen bis Freitag Vormittag an.") Hab ich dann auch gewisse Motivationsprobleme und würde von daher direkt zum Essen übergehen ... Aber ich warte noch ein wenig ab.


----------



## Kelme (12. Januar 2011)

Samstag ist es ja wieder gut und warm (kurze Hose?).
Da fällt der Rattspocht leicht und das Stehen im Freien in der Nähe des zudem wärmenden Feuers wird ein Spaß.


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Samstag ist es ja wieder gut und warm (kurze Hose?).
> Da fällt der Rattspocht leicht und das Stehen im Freien in der Nähe des zudem wärmenden Feuers wird ein Spaß.



Wobei "warm" und "oischerre" ... an die Kombination muss ich mich erst gewöhnen. Kann man dann Schorle statt Glühwein trinken. Hat was.


----------



## Frank_Philip (12. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Samstag ist es ja wieder gut und warm (kurze Hose?).
> Da fällt der Rattspocht leicht und das Stehen im Freien in der Nähe des zudem wärmenden Feuers wird ein Spaß.



Samstag ? hört, hört ... was ist denn am Samstag ? Hätte mal wieder Lust mit euch ne Tour zu drehen ....


----------



## Kelme (12. Januar 2011)

Guckst du: Klick-klack


----------



## eL (12. Januar 2011)

sozusagen ne göttin im olymp ;-)  oder seh ich das falsch herr K


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... Aber ich warte noch ein wenig ab.



Direkt essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Januar 2011)

Es war viel Platz im Wald und zu Tisch... hätte ich mal besser rechtzeitig Bescheid gesagt. Nichtsdestotrotz hats Spaß gemacht.


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich aus, als wrde ich mir das bis zum Ende anhren, nur weil es um Kommunikation geht?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit der Vergrämung des Schwarzwildes im urbanen Randbereich aus?

1800 am Bahnhof?


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2011)

Datt sollte isch schaffen. Morgen wohl aber nur zum radsportlichen Teil.


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2011)

Ich richt's ein
18hundert Hbf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Januar 2011)

Werde da sein.


----------



## Houschter (18. Januar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Werde da sein.



Ich dann auch, muss meine Schulden begleichen! 

P.S. Wurde am Sa. doch tatsächlich noch kontrolliert...


----------



## MoneSi (18. Januar 2011)

Werde auch da sein! Aller Voraussicht nach aber nur zum anstrengenderen Teil des Abends...im Backblech!


----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2011)

Kettenloser Antrieb bringt nix. Vorallem dann nicht, wenn es zum Weinbiet hoch geht.




Kettenloser Antrieb von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Reparieren bei Nacht ist auch nicht besonders spannend.




Kettenriss von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Zurück zur Kelmeburg.




Wusch! von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2011)

Aufgrund der beruflichen Belastung werde ich morgen voraussichtlich erst zum Kalorienaufbau erscheinen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Januar 2011)

So nennt man das also, wenn man heimlich sein Schaltwerk einstellt.


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2011)

Welches Schaltwerk?


----------



## Houschter (25. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Aufgrund der beruflichen Belastung werde ich morgen voraussichtlich erst zum Kalorienaufbau erscheinen.



Darauf läuft's bei mir wohl auch hinaus. Aber noch besteht Hoffnung...


----------



## MoneSi (25. Januar 2011)

Bei mir besteht da keine Hoffnung! Definitiv nur zum kulinarischen Teil machbar morgen!


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Bei mir besteht da keine Hoffnung!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Januar 2011)

Da der Blick aus dem Fenster eher zum Zurückkriechen ins Bett motiviert als zum Radfahren, komme ich auch erst um acht.


----------



## Kelme (26. Januar 2011)

Braucht nicht auf mich warten. Entweder ich pack' das noch, oder eben - genau - nicht.


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Da der Blick aus dem Fenster eher zum Zurückkriechen ins Bett motiviert als zum Radfahren, komme ich auch erst um acht.



*Guten Morgen!!!*


----------



## Houschter (26. Januar 2011)

Gut, dann bis um 2000 im BB!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2011)

Burbs!


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2011)

"Sie sind neu, gell?"


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2011)

Oh Gott, hat er uns blamiert?
Btw: Hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Gäsbock11langeStreckeZusatzschleifefestlegungstour zu machen?


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2011)

Hmpf. Bin am Samstag im ganz fernen Osten (sprich Ostalb). Hätte erst am Sonntag Zeit.

Ach so, blamiert hat er uns nicht, nur scheint unser System (noch) nicht selbstredend zu sein ....


----------



## Houschter (27. Januar 2011)

Aber er war lernfähig! 

Film zum Tagesordnungspunkt 17b:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjnNfo5Spa8"]YouTube        - VW Polo Werbung - Terrorist[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. Januar 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage... wann gehts da eigentlich wieder auf dem LamX mit Gedöns los?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Oh Gott, hat er uns blamiert?
> Btw: Hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Gäsbock11langeStreckeZusatzschleifefestlegungstour zu machen?



Ja, ich, aber ich bin bislang radlos, wenn ich nicht noch eine Notbremse kriege. Wäre ja mal eine Gelegenheit, mich Eingängigkeit zu lehren, wenn ich nur jemanden kennen würde der ein solches Rad in "M" hat.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2011)

Nachtrag zum Punkt 13c:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B44hvyDw1FY&NR=1"]YouTube        - Sharan Werbung "...mit Mutti und den Kleinen?"[/nomedia]

Ich kann eben immer nur eine mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Punkt 13c:
> YouTube - Sharan Werbung "...mit Mutti und den Kleinen?"
> 
> Ich kann eben immer nur eine mit nach Hause nehmen.


 

... immer wieder gut ... und ich hab einen VW, eine Frau und zwei Töchter  ich freu´ mich schon, wenn die groß sind...


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Punkt 13c:
> YouTube        - Sharan Werbung "...mit Mutti und den Kleinen?"
> 
> Ich kann eben immer nur eine mit nach Hause nehmen.



Hahaha, genau. Erinnert mich an ein Gespräch von 2 Mechanikern aus unserer Werkstatt. Der eine Kollege hat sich einen SL 500 gekauft, mit der (unterschwelligen?) Implikation, Frauen aus der Disco abschleppen zu können. Darauf meinte der andere Kollege nur trocken: "Du bischd schää bleed. In doin A6 sinn wenigschdens noch viere noigange. Do basst jo bloos noch änni noi!!!"


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> [...]
> Btw: Hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Gäsbock11langeStreckeZusatzschleifefestlegungstour zu machen?


 
Hätte zu gerne die Zusatzschleife auf Tandemtauglichkeit geprüft, bin aber das ganze WE in Berlin. Bitte um Sonderprüfungstermin, Herr Kelme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Januar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, ich, aber ich bin bislang radlos, wenn ich nicht noch eine Notbremse kriege.



Ich könnte dir ne Marta SL für die Zeit anbieten.


----------



## Houschter (27. Januar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, ich, aber ich bin bislang radlos, wenn ich nicht noch eine Notbremse kriege. Wäre ja mal eine Gelegenheit, mich Eingängigkeit zu lehren, wenn ich nur jemanden kennen würde der ein solches Rad in "M" hat.



An dem Rad deiner Frau ist doch auch ne Bremse dran.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2011)

Thema 2a:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b8DoThQ42g&feature=related"]YouTube        - SNOWSCOOT MOVIE "EVERSUMMER3" Trailer[/nomedia]
Ruddsch!


----------



## Bergfried (27. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Oh Gott, hat er uns blamiert?
> Btw: Hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Gäsbock11langeStreckeZusatzschleifefestlegungstour zu machen?


Ja, ich hätte lust. Und wann fragst du wer Zeit hat????


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Januar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir ne Marta SL für die Zeit anbieten.



Schon mal meinen Dank, warte noch auf eine Mitteilung von meinem Schrauberling, wie es weiter geht.

An das Rad der Holden werde ich nicht Hand anlegen, um nicht Grund für eine Ausrede zu geben. (Hat ´ne komplette Winterausstattung! Besser als meine!!! )


----------



## MoneSi (27. Januar 2011)

Also, ich hätte auch Interesse, mich an der Suche nach einer Zusatzschleife zu beteiligen!!


----------



## roischiffer (27. Januar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage... wann gehts da eigentlich wieder auf dem LamX mit Gedöns los?



Vermutlich mit/nach der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit, also irgendwann ab Ende März.

@kelme
Hast du schon eine Startzeit/-ort angepeilt


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2011)

"Auf der Suche nach der Zusatzschleife"

Samstag, 29.01.2011 - 11:00 Uhr
Weidenthal - S-Bahnhaltepunkt
Stopp mit Futter nicht auf Schwarzsohl (die haben noch zu). Wir werden was finden (NFH Elmstein-Harzofen).
Gebiet: Molleyama San - Schwarzsohl - Leinbachtal - Sschwarzsohl - Elmstein - Esthal.

Zurück: gegen 16hundert (oder so).


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bin raus!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Januar 2011)

Ich bin drin, und bleib's auch über das Wochenende. Euch viel Spaß auf den Schleifchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2011)

Erkältung?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Januar 2011)

Woher weisst du das?


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2011)

Mh, irgendwie habe ich mal Stubenarrest ausgeschlossen und dann gibt es da nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten. Gute Besserung!

Vielleicht hilft Milk&Honey


----------



## MoneSi (29. Januar 2011)

Mann, was ein Gedränge heute auf den Trails!!
Hier mal die Bilder aller Beteiligten (außer mir) an der Schleifensuche:




Mitfahrer 1 von *monesi* auf Flickr



War eine wunderschöne Tour mit 4 Buckeln, z.T. recht knackig (ich fahr jedenfalls die Kurzstrecke beim Marathon  ) aber belohnt durch flowige Abfahrten bei traumhaftem Wetter!! Schöööön!!




so schön von *monesi* auf Flickr

Danke Hermann, für die Tour und den heißen Kaffee und das Stück Kuchen!


----------



## Dddakk (29. Januar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> (ich fahr jedenfalls die Kurzstrecke beim Marathon  )



Auf der Langstrecke gibts doch extra was für dich! Nur für dich! 
..tsts..


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Januar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich fahr jedenfalls die Kurzstrecke beim Marathon


So war das aber nicht abgemacht.


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Mann, was ein Gedränge heute auf den Trails!!
> Hier mal die Bilder aller Beteiligten (außer mir) an der Schleifensuche:
> 
> [Bild]
> ...



Aaaaah, sehr schön! Immer kräftig Bilder machen!


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Auf der Langstrecke gibts doch extra was für dich! Nur für dich!
> ..tsts..



DU stehst doch an der Streckenteilung ... es liegt an DIR, die TeilnehmerInnen zu motivieren ... aber nicht unter Druck setzen, gell!


----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2011)

Der Tag draußen heute war einfach genial (wenn's nicht gerade über frisch gekalkten Wald in leichtem Braun-Gelb ging). Ich hatte drei Frichlufteinsätze: Hunde - Rattspocht - Hunde.




Auf "Tomba la Bomba" von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das Streckenscouting war auch erfolgreich. Es geht an sich noch um eine Winzigkeit von 300 Metern Strecke und dann ist der Drops für die Langstrecke gelutscht. Ihr werdet mich hassen . Zumindest die ersten beiden Anstiege auf der langen Runde (ich rede hier nicht über die kleinen Zwischenwellen) gehen immer von gaaaanz unten nach gaaaanz oben. Das sind immer so ca. 250 Hömes am Stück.




P1090639 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Auf der Langstrecke gibt es die größten Änderungen der Streckenführung. Was ich noch ausknobeln muss, ist die Distanz zwischen VP1-Frankeneck und VP2-Schwarzsohl. Das könnte ein wenig länglich werden. Vielleicht geht da was an der Streckenteilung (Do lang lang).

Kleine, seltsame Begebenheit am Rande: Warum packt man genau vor die Traileinfahrt oberhalb vom NFH Harzofen einen solchen Stein hin?




Wozu das denn? von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Danke an MoneSi für's Mitkommen. Ich als alter Mann komme ja ohne Rucksack absetzen nicht mehr so einfach an die Karten im Seitenfach. Da lässt man sich gerne helfen.

Kalt war's:



Glitzer von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Hochhol!



Kelme schrieb:


> Kalt war's:
> 
> 
> 
> Glitzer von kelme_sis auf Flickr



Um das Wetter morgen habe ich mich noch nicht so sehr gekümmert. Aber morgen wieder das Übliche, also 18hundert und dann 20/500?


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Um das Wetter morgen habe ich mich noch nicht so sehr gekümmert. Aber morgen wieder das Übliche, also 18hundert und dann 20/500?


So sollte es sein. "Das ruhige Winterwetter" sollte den morgigen Tag noch aushalten. Sonst aber auch egal.
Danach n+1.


----------



## Houschter (1. Februar 2011)

Zu n+x werde ich mich dann auch einfinden.  Nach vier Tagen Weizen - Willi - Wintersport brauch ich mal wieder ä Schörlche.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn bei mir die Schnieferei nicht bis morgen nachgelassen hat, bin ich auch erst beim fahrradlosen Teil dabei. Werde aber noch frühzeitig berichten.


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Dann weiterhin gute Besserung ... nix erzwingen!


----------



## MoneSi (1. Februar 2011)

Da ich zwischen Arbeit und Backblech noch was erledigen muß, werd ich auch erst zu n+1 erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Puh,
also, rekatapultieren wir noch einmal:
 2*(n+1) + (n+x) ...
 äh, 3n +  x + 2?
Das wird ganz schön happig morgen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. Februar 2011)

Ich verschieb das Fahrradfahren aufs Wochenende und sehe zu, dass ich dann beim kulinarischen Teil da bin.


----------



## Houschter (3. Februar 2011)

Nachdem es gestern kurz angesprochen wurde hier der Vorschlag:

Sa. 05.02.2011, 1100, Edenkoben Bhf

Die Bahn aus NW läuft um 10:46 ein.

Zusammenschluss mit der 60/2000-Fraktion nicht ausgeschlossen...


----------



## lomo (3. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Nachdem es gestern kurz angesprochen wurde hier der Vorschlag:
> 
> Sa. 05.02.2011, 1100, Edenkoben Bhf
> 
> ...



Wie lang geht es hinten raus? 
Zeitlich gesehen ...


----------



## Houschter (3. Februar 2011)

Ganz nach Lust und Laune würde ich sagen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Februar 2011)

Very interesting.

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Hm, Interesse ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Februar 2011)

Na, hopp, ich begleite dich auch das letzte Stück im Zug.


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2011)

Ich werde das Auto bemühen.


----------



## Houschter (5. Februar 2011)

Mir macht aktuell der böige Wind Sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Februar 2011)

Bin raus für heute. 
Ang(el)ina fesselt mich mindestens ans Haus. Eher ans Bett. .


----------



## Houschter (5. Februar 2011)

Dann mal gute Besserung! 

Was meint der Rest zum Wind?


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung!
> 
> Was meint der Rest zum Wind?



Drauf geschissen! Also bezüglich dem Wind ...

@Kelme: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Houschter (5. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Drauf geschissen! Also bezüglich dem Wind ...



Alla Gut! Dann bis gleich


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Februar 2011)

Gute Besserung Kelme!

Der Wind stört mich nicht, solange er gleich nicht aus dem Süden kommt.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Februar 2011)

Einmal reicht...


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2011)

So,

war sehr schön zu fahren heute .. ok, ein bissel Schlamm gab es schon, aber nicht der Rede wert.
Ein Dankeschön an den Guide


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Februar 2011)

In der Tat, das waren ein paar sehr schöne Abfahrten. Daumen hoch . Füße jetzt auch.


----------



## Houschter (5. Februar 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht.  Dank an die Mitfahrer, freut mich wenn's gefallen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre morgen mal wieder parat! 

Wird gefahren oder nur geschmaust?


----------



## lomo (8. Februar 2011)

Puh, also Sport machen? Ich weiss net! 
Neee, eigentlich will ich schon fahren. Noch wer?


----------



## Houschter (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin morgen für beides am Start!  Wollt aber schon früher los und etwas Extra-Strecke im Vorfeld machen.  Falls dazu noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat: nur zu.  Ansonsten 1800 am Bhf.


----------



## lomo (8. Februar 2011)

Training?


----------



## Houschter (8. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Training?



Frischluft!


----------



## MoneSi (8. Februar 2011)

BB sicher, Sport entscheidet sich im Lauf des Tages...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist erstmal 18 Uhr gesetzt. Viel früher wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (8. Februar 2011)

Ich suche eine weibliche Begleiterin für eine stressfreie Tour (40-60 km, je nach Strecke und verfügbarer Zeit) im nördlichen Pfälzerwald in der Woche vom 7.-13. Februar. 

Ich finde, dieses schöne sonnige Wetter sollte unbedingt genutzt werden! 
Kalte Füsse & Hände endlich ade!



___________________________
*Ich hoffe, das hier ist tatsächlich der Verabredungsbeitrag für den Nordpfälzerwald, wenn nicht, gebt mir bitte bescheid. - Danke.


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Ich suche eine weibliche Begleiterin für eine stressfreie Tour (40-60 km, je nach Strecke und verfügbarer Zeit) im nördlichen Pfälzerwald in der Woche vom 7.-13. Februar.
> 
> Ich finde, dieses schöne sonnige Wetter sollte unbedingt genutzt werden!
> Kalte Füsse & Hände endlich ade!
> ...



Bescheid: Fragense mal diese Dame - 10A per PN.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Ich suche eine weibliche Begleiterin für eine stressfreie Tour (40-60 km, je nach Strecke und verfügbarer Zeit) im nördlichen Pfälzerwald in der Woche vom 7.-13. Februar.
> 
> Ich finde, dieses schöne sonnige Wetter sollte unbedingt genutzt werden!
> Kalte Füsse & Hände endlich ade!
> ...



Hallo Silberfüchsin,

ab jetzt ist das hier der Verabredungsfred auch für den Nordpfälzerwald. Machen wir einfach so, solange es noch keinen gab. 

Mit streßfreien Touren können wir ohne weiteres dienen, haben noch keinen oder keine im Wald zurückgelassen. Tempo und Geschwindigkeit der Gruppe finden sich immer. Blanke Anfänger hätten aber bestimmt Schwierigkeiten, aber auch da finden sich Gelegenheiten.

Die weibliche Begleiterin haben wir auch. Wenn Du dazukommst ist sie nicht mehr so einzeln und wir haben jemanden, der uns hilft, unsere Frauenquote zu ergänzen. An uns liegt´s ja nicht! 

Also: Nicht so geschlechtsspezifisch orientieren. Wir beißen nur nach Aufforderung und fahren hier wirklich gute Touren. Schließ Dich einfach mal an, die Treffpunkte und Zeiten sind angegeben. Meldung ist gut, kannst aber auch einfach da sein. Aber uufgmerkt: Helm ist auf dem Kopf und Abreise 5 Minuten nach Treffzeit.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Houschter (9. Februar 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich der nördliche PW? 

@Volker: wie schauts aus heut mittag? In deinem Gewerbe ist der Mittwochmittag doch ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Fortbildungstag!

Nee, gilt nur bei den Ärzten. Aber auch nur bei denen, die Golf spielen oder reiten.  Apropos: Reiten könnte ich auch mal wieder ... 

Da ich schneller und effiktiver arbeiten, wenn ich weniger Zeit habe, nutze ich doch die Chance. Sehr viel früher wird aber dann doch eng. Wir könnten uns gegen 17.00 Uhr treffen. Da du sicher noch länger fahren willst, könnten wir als Treffpunkt ja die Hohe Loog nehmen. Da bin ich in einen starken  halben Stunde oben. Dann können wir ja einen schöne Stundenschleife über Kalmit, Totenkopf oder so fahren und sind dann um 1800 schon schön warmgefahren.


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Aber *uufgmerkt*: Helm ist auf dem Kopf und Abreise 5 Minuten nach Treffzeit.
> 
> Haardtfahrer



'N Roigeruddschde! Uffbasse, gell, des hääst 'uffgemerkt'


----------



## Houschter (9. Februar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns gegen 17.00 Uhr treffen. Da du sicher noch länger fahren willst, könnten wir als Treffpunkt ja die Hohe Loog nehmen. Da bin ich in einen starken  halben Stunde oben. Dann können wir ja einen schöne Stundenschleife über Kalmit, Totenkopf oder so fahren und sind dann um 1800 schon schön warmgefahren.



Gut!  Werde gegen 17h auf der Loog sein.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Bis 17.00 h


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Anlässlich der Anfrage von Silberfüchsin:

Dieser Fred ist durchaus als offene Einladung zum Mitfahren gedacht. 

Teilnahmevoraussetzungen: Bergfahrrad, (zurzeit noch) Licht, Helm auf dem Kopf und gute Laune als Standardgemüt.

Einfach dazukommen, heute 17.00 Uhr auf der Hohen Loog (circa) und 18.00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof in Neustadt! Fahrtdauer: knapp zwei Stunden.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... gute Laune als Standardgemüt.
> ...
> Haardtfahrer



Ach so ...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. Februar 2011)

Hier ist ja richtig was los. Dankeschön für Eure schnellen Antworten! 


Flugrost schrieb:


> Bescheid: Fragense mal diese Dame - 10A per PN.


schon passiert, Herr Bescheid!  Danke.


Houschter schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der nördliche PW?


 na, ich denke, nicht in dem Gebiet, der uns LUMAs zu weit ist: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505191






Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schließ Dich einfach mal an, die Treffpunkte und Zeiten sind angegeben.


...also wie heute nachmittag hier im Faden?  War heute morgen schon auf dem Rennrad  unterwegs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, war sehr schön und sonnig auf den Odenwaldhöhen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wegen mir braucht Ihr heute jedenfalls nicht am NAW-Bahnhof auf den Zug zu warten, sofern da um 18:00h niemand anderes drin ist. 
 Was macht Ihr denn am Wochenende bei dem Regen, der angekündigt ist?


----------



## Kelme (9. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ...
> Was macht Ihr denn am Wochenende bei dem Regen, der angekündigt ist?


Rattspocht!

Äh, das mit dem verlinkten Thread ist aber genau die andere Richtung, oder hat sich das Magnetfeld schon komplett umgepolt? Nördlicher PW ist so das Gebiet entweder nördlich des Isenachtals bis hin in Richtung Donnersberg. Manche lassen den nördlichen PW auch erst jenseits der A6 anfangen.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Rattspocht!


 mutig und gut, denn ich komme mit 


Kelme schrieb:


> Äh, das mit dem verlinkten Thread ist aber genau die andere Richtung, oder hat sich das Magnetfeld schon komplett umgepolt?


 nö.  





Kelme schrieb:


> Nördlicher PW ist so das Gebiet entweder nördlich des Isenachtals bis hin in Richtung Donnersberg. Manche lassen den nördlichen PW auch erst jenseits der A6 anfangen.


 Naja, ich hatte so bis Edenkoben gemeint, so klein muss das Revier nun doch wieder nicht sein.


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Manche lassen den nördlichen PW auch erst jenseits der A6 anfangen.



Eben!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. Februar 2011)

also keine Tour?


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2011)

Doch, doch. Das Gros der hier in diesem Thread Schreibenden werden morgen diese Tour fahren.
Für heute hat noch keiner was ausgerufen. Ich persönlich werde heute nachmittag gegen 16/17 Uhr (mit Licht) nochmal losziehen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. Februar 2011)

Na jetzt ist des Mannemer Mädel verschreckt, bei all der Kompetenz hier... 
Ich werde dann auch mal losziehen, um meine runden zu drehen.
Muss ja etwas fit für morgen sein.


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Na jetzt ist des Mannemer Mädel verschreckt, ...



Denk ich nicht. Wer so was postet, lässt sich nicht so leicht erschrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (12. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Denk ich nicht. Wer so was postet, lässt sich nicht so leicht erschrecken.



*kreisch*  ich bin ertappt!

P.S: Leider komme ich morgen nicht mit, weil ich mich in der Zwischenzeit zu einer Rennradtour verabredet hab. Wär mir auch ehrlich gesagt, etwas zu weit bis nach HW-tal zu fahren. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück auch spätestens ein nächstes Woe, Ihr scheint ja ohnehin regelmässig unterwegs zu sein.  

Melde mich.


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ... Aber es gibt ja zum Glück auch spätestens ein nächstes Woe, Ihr scheint ja ohnehin *regelmässig* unterwegs zu sein.



Vor allem mittwochs ... also regelmässig.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Hochhol! (Weil gerade jemand reingeschaut hat)
20/500 um 1800 am Mittwoch?


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Was sonst?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Könnten ja auch mal ne Rennradrunde drehen ....

Autschn!


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Auf's Maul?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Könnten ja auch mal ne Rennradrunde drehen ....
> 
> Hmmmmm!





Kelme schrieb:


> Auf's Maul?



Auf Trails?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Auf Trails?



Face to ground?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf's Maul?



Autschn! Autschn!
Ich wusste, dass ich dafür zahlen muss ...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. Februar 2011)

*zittert*


----------



## Houschter (14. Februar 2011)

Drohung?


20/500 --> mir schwebt da eine neue Route vor


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Drohung?
> 
> 
> 20/500 --> mir schwebt da eine neue Route vor



Ihr macht mich fertig!


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Neue Route? Dafür!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hochhol! (Weil gerade jemand reingeschaut hat)
> 20/500 um 1800 am Mittwoch?


Sattel?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Sattel?



Erinner' mich morgen nochmal dran!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann erinner mich am 15.02. zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr nochmal dran


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2011)

Puh, schreib mir da noch mal kurz vorher ne Mail, ok?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Ok,

äh, kannst du mir kurz deine Mailadresse zumailen?


----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

Bin morgen dabei! 1800! Mit Sattel, ohne extra dran erinnert werden zu müssen!  
Sowas....tststs....


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei! 1800! Mit Sattel, ohne extra dran erinnert werden zu müssen!
> Sowas....tststs....


Es geht ja um einen Extra-Sattel, deshalb die Erinnerung.

Außerdem, wieso bist du noch online? Dann hab ich ja völlig falsch gegrüßt. So war das aber nicht geplant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Außerdem, außerdem: Morgen? Heimlichtrainiererin?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Ein Coming out?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2011)

Ich geh heut nicht mehr raus.


----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

Mit nem Extra-Sattel? Da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt...wie soll denn das gehen? Statt Lenker???? Das könnte spektakulär werden!! 

Ja, bin selbst überrascht....
Werd's aber morgen einfach nochmal lesen, dann paßt das!


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Für alle: www.ab-ins-Bett.de


Was da erscheint, passt aber gar net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Außerdem, außerdem: Morgen? Heimlichtrainiererin?



Ups, ich wußte es immer, ich bin meiner Zeit voraus...aber es handelt sich ja nur um Minuten...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Februar 2011)

Und wer nicht schlafen kann: http://html5zombo.com/


----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für alle: www.ab-ins-Bett.de
> 
> 
> Was da erscheint, passt aber gar net!



Hä? Aber sowas von gar net....


----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Und wer nicht schlafen kann: http://html5zombo.com/


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für alle: www.ab-ins-Bett.de
> 
> 
> Was da erscheint, passt aber gar net!



Erwachsenenprogramm?


----------



## MoneSi (15. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Erwachsenenprogramm?



Nee, das trifft eher auf Tobis Seite zu....ich häng immer noch fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Nee, das trifft eher auf Tobis Seite zu....ich häng immer noch fest!



Geht bei mir net.

Hey? Jetzt aber ab in's Bett!


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Und wer nicht schlafen kann: http://html5zombo.com/



Das klingt wie "Razor - next level".


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Mit nem Extra-Sattel? Da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt...wie soll denn das gehen? Statt Lenker???? Das könnte spektakulär werden!!
> 
> Ja, bin selbst überrascht....
> Werd's aber morgen einfach nochmal lesen, dann paßt das!



Und? Liest es sich heute anders?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht bei mir net.
> 
> Hey? Jetzt aber ab in's Bett!


Hm, und das ist schon die Version ohne Flash. Scriptblocker?
Oder der Linux-Schenkelklopfer: Probiers mal mit ner anderen Distribution!


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hm, und das ist schon die Version ohne Flash. Scriptblocker?
> Oder der Linux-Schenkelklopfer: Probiers mal mit ner anderen Distribution!



Laptop vom Arbeitgeber ... keine Ahnung, was die IT daran wieder verbockt hat ... Drecksbande


----------



## Houschter (15. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Neue Route? Dafür!



21/540 hätt ich anzubieten. Kein Weinbiet, kein Herz-Jesu-Kloster, nix Loog!

Ob der Zeitplan passt......kommt auf nen Versuch an!


----------



## MoneSi (15. Februar 2011)

Mit 21 Sachen die 540m Luftlinie vom Bahnhof zum BB....bin dabei! Brauchen wir Licht??


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Laptop vom Arbeitgeber ... keine Ahnung, was die IT daran wieder verbockt hat ... Drecksbande


Dies ist eine Erinnerung.

Zur Tour: Ich bin für 21/540.


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Dies ist eine Erinnerung.
> 
> Zur Tour: Ich bin für 21/540.



Fast hätt ich's vergessen ....


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. Februar 2011)

Wie bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ihn daran erinnert, dass er mir morgen abend einen bestimmten Sattel mitbringen möge.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. Februar 2011)

21/540 mm? *schluck*


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2011)

mm kommen da nicht vor, nur  km und Hm.


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> 21/540 mm? *schluck*



Neee, nee, nee: 21 km / 540 Hömes
Autschn.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Autschn.


 Schmerzen, Junge?  Zu lang? Zu hoch?


(nä, nä. Ihr fahrt komische Räder, Ihr MTB-ler)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> (nä, nä. Ihr fahrt komische Räder, Ihr MTB-ler)


Bei uns gibts halt immer was zu lachen.


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Schmerzen, Junge?  Zu lang? Zu hoch?
> 
> 
> (nä, nä. Ihr fahrt komische Räder, Ihr MTB-ler)



Junge Frau, vielleicht sollten Sie sich in Ihrer Wortwahl ein wenig zügeln.


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2011)

By the way: 'Sattel' wurde schon lange nicht mehr erwähnt


----------



## Kelme (16. Februar 2011)

Für mich heute nur BB.
Ich werd' die Seuche nicht los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (16. Februar 2011)

Ich muss heuer kurzfristig nach S, Termin iss um 1300, exakter Zeitpunkt der Rückkehr noch ungewiss. 
Ich hoffe das ich es bis 1800 am Bhf schaffe.


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2011)

houschter schrieb:


> ich muss heuer kurzfristig nach s



ut?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Mein Dämpfer ist platt. 

Hat jemand von Euch eine Dämopferpumpe, die er heute Abend mitbringen könnte. Ich dachte bislang immer, ich bräuchte so was nicht, da ich mit der Dämpferabstimmung eh nicht rumexperimentiere.


----------



## Houschter (16. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ut?



jep, hat mit euch zu tun...

@Volker: hab immer eine im Rucksack, wenn ich's pünktlich schaffe kann dir geholfen werden!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> jep, hat mit euch zu tun...
> 
> @Volker: hab immer eine im Rucksack, wenn ich's pünktlich schaffe kann dir geholfen werden!



jetzt weiß ich auch warum dir nie die Luft ausgeht


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meine Dämpferpumpe auch dabei, es sollte also ausreichend Druckluft verfügbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Prima!


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2011)

Sind an euren Dämpferpumpen kalibrierte Manometer dran?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre mit einem Aufpumpen meines Dämpfers auch dann einverstanden, wenn die Eichung abgelaufen ist!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Februar 2011)

Auf meiner Pumpe steht Magura. Reicht das nicht?


----------



## Houschter (16. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Sind an euren Dämpferpumpen kalibrierte Manometer dran?



Nö, aber damit kann ich umgehen. 

Bis gleich


----------



## Silberfuechsin (17. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Junge Frau, vielleicht sollten Sie sich in Ihrer Wortwahl ein wenig zügeln.


Hups...


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Hups...



Jetzt fehlt nur noch'n Winke-Smilie ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Februar 2011)




----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Wie fährt es sich denn, wenn der Dämpfer mit ner Pumpe aufgepumpt wurde, dessen Manometer nicht einer turnusmäßigen Überprüfung unterliegt?


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2011)

Darf ich noch kurz daran erinnern, dass wir _es _gestern getan haben? War gar nicht so schlimm . 


Kelme - denkt euch den Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Puh, aber ganz so oft können wir es nicht mehr tun.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr mal die Dämpfer Dämpfer sein lassen und den ominösen Houschterschen Flammekuchen zeigen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Februar 2011)

Wie ich gestern schon sagte: "Danke, gut!" Ich den Unterschied zur gewarteten Pumpe ehrlich gesagt nicht bemerkt. Liegt aber bestimmt an meinen eingeschränkten werkzeug-technischen Fertigkeiten.

Wenn der Druck jetzt wieder 1,5 Jahre hält, ist´s prima, wenn nicht habe ich die Optionen Pumpe kaufen/Dämpfer reparieren/Dämpfer austauschen/ Rad tragen ...


----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch noch ne zweite Pumpe, wir könnten daher mal Vergleichsmessungen durchführen. Bis in 1,5 Jahren sollten wir damit durch sein...

Hausmacher Flammkuchen hat was, ich fand den ziemlich lecker! 

Btw: Saumagenwurst für's Oigscherrte geht klar!


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> Btw: Saumagenwurst für's Oigscherrte geht klar!



:Handheb:!



Ach so
@Kelme: Bilder? Aufbauthread?


----------



## Tobsn (18. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch'n Winke-Smilie ...



Und täglich grüßt der Riesling Jeck. 

Mei, das scheint dich ja richtig zu beschäftigen.

Da es dich so beschäftigt und du offensichtlich eine Entschuldigung erwartest,
würde ich (und vielleicht so manchen Mitleser) schon gerne wissen welche Aussagen bei Dir so viel Unmut hervorrufen.



lomo schrieb:


> Mein lieber Tobsn,
> nochmal: ich halte nach wie vor viel von deinem fahrtechnischen Können und Tipps dazu, ebenso von deinem Technikverständnis. Allerdings ist deine Art und Weise deine Meinung hier kundzutun oft überdenkenswürdig. Ich akzeptiere andere Meinungen, habe aber auch zu vielen Dingen eine eigene Meinung.
> Ich nehme mir nicht raus, im Gegensatz zu dir, festzulegen, was gut und was schlecht ist, wer fahren kann und wer nicht fahren kann etc. pp., weil mir das nicht zusteht über andere zu urteilen oder meine Meinung als Allgemeingültigkeit oder gar Gesetz zu oktroyieren.
> Wie schon mal angedeutet solltest du dir mal Gedanken über die Aussenwirkung deiner Meinungskundgebung machen. Denk mal nach!
> ...



Erinnern kann ich mich an Tragen, Rücklicht und GA1-mein Liebling, dafür gibt es kein Entschuldigung, höchstens ne Einführung in Smilie lesen, das hast Du in der Anstallt ja nie gelernt.
Besonders würde mich interessieren wo ich was zu Fahrtechnik gesagt habe, da kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern. 
Und anderen Leuten abzuschreiben, dass sie fahren können, ist definitiv nicht meine Art und ein ganz grobes Faul. Dafür würde ich mich wirklich entschuldigen.

Beim Recherchieren helfen dir sicher die anderen Riesling Jecken.


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> :Handheb:!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat noch Zeit. Wenn die Mühle im kommenden Frühjahr läuft, passt das. Muss mal Komponenten zusammen suchen und da es ein Billigrahmen ist, macht es wenig Sinn da das letzte Highend-Gelump dran zu bauen. Also so Sachen wie eine Schaltung z. Bsp. .

Worschd: Das machen wir als Zwischengang, oder?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Februar 2011)

@kelme
ich hab da noch 2 schicke schwarze, demontierte Louises von dir. Vorne die "Knickeleitung" funktioniert super, hinten ist was kaputt, da läuft die Soße raus weil sich ein Stein innen verklemmt hatte.
Soll ich sie dir mitbringen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Februar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... das hast Du in der Anstallt ja nie gelernt ...



Lieber Tobsn,

das geht mir jetzt persönlich zu weit! 

Diesen kleinen Disput haben wir hier ja schon länger verfolgt und es laufen lassen. Solche Art von Herabwürdigung kommt in diesem Forum aber zum Glück ansonsten gar nicht vor und das freut mich, da ich ansonsten hier nicht mehr mitmachen wollte. Frotzeln find ich o.k., Beleidigen nicht!

Es entspricht nach meinem Empfinden auch nicht Deiner sonstigen Art, die ich aus den persönlichen Treffen, die ich stets angenehm finde, und Deinen anderen Beiträgen hier kennengelernt habe.

Verbale Abrüstung täte dem weiteren Miteinander gut und wäre mir angenehm.

Mit bestem Gruß 


Haardtfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (18. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Worschd: Das machen wir als Zwischengang, oder?



Ich seh schon ein akutes MRS-Syndrom (*M*aximal*R*anzen*S*pannen) auf mich zukommen. 

Memo an mich: Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen! Manometer...

@Kelme: bitte meine Bestellung auf 2 Personen erweitern.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Februar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Lieber Tobsn,
> 
> das geht mir jetzt persÃ¶nlich zu weit! ...




Mit der âAnstalltâ wird allgemein das andere Forum gemeint, in dem Smilies nicht erlaubt bzw. gern gesehen sind.
Warum die das selber Anstallt nennen, darfst du nicht mich fragen. 

Ein guten Bespiel fÃ¼r MissverstÃ¤ndnis.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. Februar 2011)

Fand den Beitrag von Tobsn nicht so grässlich schlimm. Eher können die 2 (lomo und Tobsn) sich an andere zwischenmenschliche Differenzen erinnern. 

Mein Rat: Hört doch einfach auf, das öffentlich auszutragen, hm? 

Ihr fahrt doch eh nicht mehr miteinander.  Und wenn doch, dann klärt das vor einem guten Saumagen und einem wohlschmeckenen Schorle in lustiger Umgebung.

Es gibt sooo viele fröhliche Momente, in denen man gute Zeit verbringen kann. Warum soll man sich also miteinander streiten und aneinander gegenseitig Energie verlieren?


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt sooo viele fröhliche Momente, in denen man gute Zeit verbringen kann. Warum soll man sich also miteinander streiten und aneinander gegenseitig Energie verlieren?



Weise Worte.
Schon passiert


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Soll ich sie dir mitbringen?


Das wäre eine Maßnahme, denn das Modell und der Zustand passen gut in den Gesamtrahmen, den ich mir da vorgenommen habe.
Das Suppenteil hinten solte ja reparabel sein.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Der Klügere gibt nach...


glaube auch nicht, dass einer von Euch beiden Klüger, besser, usw. ist. Ich glaub eher, es passt nicht zwischen zwei intelligenten Dickschädeln weil sie sich gegenseitg grossartig Verletzungen zufügen vermögen. In diesem Falle wäre der Ausdruck gegenseitiger Wertschätzung eine wohltuende Lösung. Aber evtl. liege ich da falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

@Lomo: wo ist deine schöne Signatur abgeblieben???

das geht doch so nicht - ts ts ts


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Lomo: wo ist deine schöne Signatur abgeblieben???
> 
> das geht doch so nicht - ts ts ts



"Wutzgehubbel" oder "87er Schrittmaß"?
Kommt wieder, keine Angst!


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

das Wutzgehubbel natürlich!!!

P.S. kann man auch zwischen die Zeilen schreiben   ... und passt sogar ein bisschen


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Hochhol!

Ah, da merk ich doch, daß ich mal wieder die Signatur ändern sollte ...


----------



## Houschter (22. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hochhol!



Und nun?

@ Tobi: Falls du mogen ins BB kommst bring das Innenlager mit. Will tauschen.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (22. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hochhol!
> 
> Ah, da merk ich doch, daß ich mal wieder die Signatur ändern sollte ...









 ich sehe, diese Frau, die Du auf dem Treffen gesprochen hattest, hatte Null Ahnung.


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und nun?



21/540 oder 20/500?


----------



## Houschter (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn's dicke kommt dann nur 2000 x+1! 

Ansonsten nei, nuff, nunner, naus und ab ins BB.

Anmerkung: Zweitaccount!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Februar 2011)

Innenlager wird eingepackt. 

Man sieht sich 18 Uhr, außer bei widrigen Umständen, dann eben später.


----------



## MoneSi (22. Februar 2011)

Halt's wie meine Vorredner: Strebe 1800 an, bei widrigen Umständen 2000!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Widrige Umstände?
Wie lautet die Wettervorhersage für morgen? Wird's so übel???


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte noch gar nicht nachgeschaut.. wird aber angeblich nicht schlimm, nur unterschiedlich kalt. Ich zähl das mal nicht zu Widrigkeiten, die ein Radfahren verhindern.


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2011)

im Pfälzerwald heute abend noch trocken und Temperaturen klettern leicht über den Gefrierpunkt. Passt doch. Wenn mir nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt, komme ich (auch zum Rattspocht).


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2011)

Steht was für Samstag im Raum?


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2011)

Die Wetterfrösche steigen wohl des Mittags von der Leiter wieder nach unten und das Siffwetter kommt. Bei mir wird es nur zu einer kleinen Erkundung (nach Radpflege) des Pfades 2 zwischen Esthal und Breitenstein reichen. Mal prüfen, wie hoch dort der Arbeitsaufwand bis zum 07. Mai ist.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Steht was für Samstag im Raum?


Bei mir wird's der Montageständer sein, an dem ein halb zerlegtes Rad hängt. Sonntag könnte schon eher was werden.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2011)

Wollte nur mitteilen: Bin morgen beruflich belegt. 

Werde aber sehen, ob nicht heute noch ein Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang drin ist. jemand Interesse, so ab 17.30 Uhr mit Licht für den Heimweg?


----------



## lomo (1. März 2011)

Heute? Hmpf.
Morgen eigentlich: ja.


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

Ich mache meinen Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang auch morgen. Als Rückfahrt von Hannover in die Pfalz. Super! 

Zusatzherausforderung: Versuch' mal aus Richtung Messe in Richtung Süden zu fahren, wenn sich da gerade die ganzen IT-Fachidioten treffen und sich an bunt flimmernden 3D-Displays ergötzen. Die Hölle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2011)

Nimm doch den Berg im Weserbergland und dann einen Schwenk durch den Teutoburger Wald.


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

Ich nehm den Harz mit und im Anschluss sowas wie das "Nordhessische Bergland". Dagegen kommt mir der Pfälzerwald überbevölkert vor .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2011)

Dann wink mal für mich, falls Du an Marburg vorbeikommst!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. März 2011)

Es ist also morgen mit einer sehr übersichtlichen Gruppengröße zu rechnen. Mal sehen, ob wir mehr als zwei werden.


----------



## lomo (1. März 2011)

Macht nix, hauptsache wir verfehlen uns nicht!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. März 2011)

Solange wenigstens der Vibrationsalarm an ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. März 2011)

Ssst, ssst, ssst!


----------



## lomo (2. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ssst, ssst, ssst!



Kann sein, dass es bei mir 'n viertelstündchen später wird, da ich noch ein Auto für die Dienstreise morgen ausfassen muss.


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Dann wink mal für mich, falls Du an Marburg vorbeikommst!


Habsch g'macht (aus der Ferne).


----------



## lomo (3. März 2011)

Fein!


----------



## lomo (3. März 2011)

Samstag anyone?


----------



## Frank_Philip (3. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Samstag anyone?



Si, aber immer


----------



## Kelme (3. März 2011)

Nennt den Ort und die Zeit.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. März 2011)

Dabei. Wie wäre es mal mit den etwas nördlicheren Gefilden? Weinbiet und aufwärts?


----------



## MoneSi (3. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei!! Geht's nach dem Weinbiet noch weiter aufwärts? Ich dachte, das wäre oben?


----------



## lomo (3. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Dabei. Wie wäre es mal mit den etwas nördlicheren Gefilden? Weinbiet und aufwärts?



Dachte ich auch mal! Mh, mal planen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. März 2011)

Wo ich bin ist oben, oder so.


----------



## lomo (4. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wo ich bin ist oben, oder so.



Wow!


----------



## lomo (4. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nennt den Ort und die Zeit.





MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei!! ...



Mh, gnädige Frau, wie früh darf es denn sein?


----------



## MoneSi (4. März 2011)

Naja, letztendlich entscheidet die Mehrheit...aber ich fände so 11 Uhr ganz gut.


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2011)

Also 11hundert am Hbf-NW. Übers Weinbiet nach Norden. Da liegen ja feine Buckels und feine Abfahrten dazwischen.
Klingt nach 6 Stunden unterwegs und zurück irgendwie (kommt halt drauf na, wo wir raus kommen).


----------



## lomo (4. März 2011)

Gut, die Mehrheit hat jetzt schon mal entschieden. Den nördlichen Teil 'oberhalb' des Weinbiets bekommen wir auch noch zusammen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wow!



War ja nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Radler-01 (4. März 2011)

Vorschlag als Unbeteiligter: Weinbiet - Gimmeldinger Tal - Stabenberg - Eckkopf - Eckkopfquelle - Rotsteig - Lambertskreuz - und häm.
(Hab ich letzten Sommer mal ab Rotsteig umgekehrt gemacht)

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2011)

Hammer so gemacht. Nur ab Eckkkopfquelle war dann noch irgendwas steiles und ruppiges und was "lang bergauf" dazwischen.




Umdrehen und hochschieben von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Ach hier sind wir von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Drück den Baum gerade von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Bürger Roms! von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. März 2011)

Hier noch das "Making of"




Bürger Roms! - Making of von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (6. März 2011)

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass das gestern eine richtig schöne Tour war!


----------



## MoneSi (6. März 2011)

Bürgerrumms!!

Joah, war wirklich ne schöne Tour! Und auch schön anstrengend!


----------



## lomo (6. März 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Bürgerrumms!!


 



MoneSi schrieb:


> Und auch schön anstrengend!


GA1 geht anders ...


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> GA1 geht anders ...


Wer braucht am Ende der Saison denn GA1?
Morgen geht's im gleichen Stil über die Buckel


----------



## lomo (6. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer braucht am Ende der Saison denn GA1?
> Morgen geht's im gleichen Stil über die Buckel



Echt? Ich mach dann hinten ein Grupetto auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (6. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt? Ich mach dann hinten ein Grupetto auf ...


Ein Ð-Grupetto


----------



## lomo (6. März 2011)

Ein On-One-Grupetto!
Das Ð wird zum Service mÃ¼ssen ...


----------



## Joshua60 (6. März 2011)

ich hatte mich schon auf das Bild gefreut


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Das Ð wird zum Service mÃ¼ssen ...


PlanmÃ¤Ãig?


----------



## lomo (6. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Planmäßig?



Hm, weiss net. Ich hab's so net vorgeplant ...


----------



## Houschter (6. März 2011)

Reist jemand mit der Bahn an?


----------



## MoneSi (6. März 2011)

Ja, hier! Ticket bis NW, ~15...12 Minuten Angst, unbezahlbar!
Nee, werde bis HBF Weidenthal brav zahlen, Ankunft 12.44Uhr!


----------



## lomo (6. März 2011)

Psst, die Kontrolleure lesen mit 

Ähm, ja, werde mit der Bahn anreisen.

Edit meint: Ups, da war jemand schneller ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2011)

Ich bin ebenfalls Bahnfahrer.


----------



## MoneSi (6. März 2011)

Ok, dann rücken wir einfach bissl zusammen und schon ist noch Platz auf'm Ticket!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. März 2011)

Lautet das Motto nun "Gemeinsam die Angst besiegen" oder "Gruppen-Ticket für alle"?


----------



## MoneSi (7. März 2011)

Gruppenticket! Hat ja nicht jeder Nerven wie Stahlseile!


----------



## lomo (8. März 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Hat ja nicht jeder Nerven wie Stahlseile!



Schau an, wie abgeklärt die Dame ist.

Ähm, gibt's morgen nen Flammkuchen mit Hering drauf?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. März 2011)

Mit Lachs


----------



## lomo (8. März 2011)

Auch das ist genehm!


----------



## Frank_Philip (8. März 2011)

:kotz:



ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Mit Lachs


----------



## lomo (8. März 2011)

Man sollte halt keinen verdorbenen Fisch nehmen ... ausserdem muss er schwimmen!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. März 2011)

Wer ist denn heute dabei? Ich bin momentan unterwegs und weiss noch nicht, ob ich fürs Radfahren rechtzeitig wieder zurück bin. Werd später noch mal Meldung geben, wenn ichs verbindlich sagen kann.


----------



## Kelme (9. März 2011)

Hab's schon vor. Will ja noch die Pantherkuh-Grüße als Text und den Mantel für das gewesene Geburtstagskind mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. März 2011)

Hab's auch vor!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. März 2011)

1800 am Bahnhof

Sonnenuntergang heute: 1819


----------



## Frank_Philip (9. März 2011)

ich wär dann auch mal dabei


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. März 2011)

Meinereiner ist auch um 1800 dabei.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. März 2011)

Wer ist morgen wieder mit dabei?


----------



## lomo (16. März 2011)

Handheb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. März 2011)

Ich!


----------



## Frank_Philip (16. März 2011)

ich auch, aber nur zum gemütlichen Teil !


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. März 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> ich auch, aber nur zum gemütlichen Teil !



Also um 1800 am Bahnhof zum Radfahren mit uns, oder?


----------



## Frank_Philip (16. März 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Also um 1800 am Bahnhof zum Radfahren mit uns, oder?



na, jetzt mal nicht das Licht unter den Schäffel stellen  Ich meinte den ganz gemütlichen Teil .... im BACKBLECH


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. März 2011)

Keuchen auf hohem Niveau!


----------



## lomo (16. März 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Keuchen auf hohem Niveau!



Kommt auf den Füllungsgrad an


----------



## Frank_Philip (16. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Füllungsgrad an



heisst das nicht Füllstand


----------



## lomo (18. März 2011)

Wie schaut es am Wochenende aus?
Man könnte ja was gegen die füllstandsbedingte übermässige Kalorienzufuhr tun ...


----------



## Frank_Philip (18. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie schaut es am Wochenende aus?
> Man könnte ja was gegen die füllstandsbedingte übermässige Kalorienzufuhr tun ...



gerne ! wo, wann ? Lt. Wetterradar soll es erst zum Mittag hin besser sein ...


----------



## lomo (18. März 2011)

Öhm, samstag mittag ab 13  - 14 Uhr?
Ne schnelle Runde meinetwegen ab Edenkoben oder so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Philip (18. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Öhm, samstag mittag ab 13  - 14 Uhr?
> Ne schnelle Runde meinetwegen ab Edenkoben oder so ...



Ok, bin dabei. Ab Edenkoben ... wschreib dir noch ne PN bzgl Handynummer und besserer Verständigung 
Sonst keiner am Start


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> ...
> Sonst keiner am Start


Doch. Ich. Mache aber heute eine längere Tour (zwecks GA1 und so ). Fahre erst um 15:00 Uhr los. Tourziel: Hannover  Schaffe!


----------



## Frank_Philip (19. März 2011)

Das Wetter ist aber echt unschoen .... Was tun sprach Zeus !?


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist aber echt unschoen .... Was tun sprach Zeus !?



Hm. Abwarten? Ausfallen lassen?


----------



## Frank_Philip (19. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm. Abwarten? Ausfallen lassen?



Hier regnet es Bindfaeden, tendiere im Moment zu zweiterem .... Schaun wir mal wie es gegen 11Uhr ausschaut ...


----------



## Frank_Philip (19. März 2011)

Das wird einfach nicht weniger da ich ungern eine Schlammschlacht veranstalten möchte sage ich leider ab. Schade !


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Ok.
Aber das Jahr hat noch ein paar Tage!


----------



## Houschter (19. März 2011)

Hör ich da ein leises "Buuuääääähhhh, iiiiiiiiiiii, schlimm, iss alles so nass" heraus? 

Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok.
> Aber das Jahr hat noch ein paar Tage!


Aber in 2 Wochen ist die Saison rum und dann muss ich doch erstmal 4 Wochen regenieren, oder? Sonst wird das mit dem Formaufbau nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber in 2 Wochen ist die Saison rum und dann muss ich doch erstmal 4 Wochen regenieren, oder? Sonst wird das mit dem Formaufbau nix.



Du meinst aktiv regenerieren, oder?


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2011)

Glaub schon. Sonst wär's wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit dem Kuschel bei dem was der vor hat.


----------



## lomo (19. März 2011)

kelme schrieb:


> ... Irgendwas mit dem kuschel bei dem was der vor hat.



hä?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. März 2011)

Erkennt jemand die Bank? Sieht jetzt so anders aus da oben.


----------



## lomo (20. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand die Bank? Sieht jetzt so anders aus da oben.



Rad erkenne ich, Bank nicht ... ne Bank ohne Bankomat is nicht viel wert ...


----------



## Flugrost (20. März 2011)

Das Rädchen finde ich schon sehr "hechel". Bank hin oder her - is wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... "hechel" ...



Geburtsvorbereitungskurs?


----------



## Flugrost (20. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Geburtstagsnachbereitungskurs?


So stimmts dann.
Komm Du mir auf die Jungpfalzhütte, ... ach ja, is ja net - wann dann?


----------



## lomo (20. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So stimmts dann.
> Komm Du mir auf die Jungpfalzhütte, ... ach ja, is ja net - wann dann?





'S lässt sich bestimmt ein Termin finden!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. März 2011)

Ist das wieder offtopic hier...
Auf dem Baumstumpf neben der Bank stand bei letzten Besuch ein Tässchen, das Kelme auch fotografiert hat.

Auf dem Rädchen habe ich heute kräftig gehechelt, dafür sinds immerhin 5 Abfahrten geworden.


----------



## lomo (21. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ist das wieder offtopic hier...
> Auf dem Baumstumpf neben der Bank stand bei letzten Besuch ein Tässchen, das Kelme auch fotografiert hat.
> 
> Auf dem Rädchen habe ich heute kräftig gehechelt, dafür sinds immerhin 5 Abfahrten geworden.



Ah, jetzt, ja!
Ähm, wo issen der ganze Schnee hingekommen? Hat den jemand weggeschnupft?


----------



## eL (21. März 2011)

und orange iss nach weiß die zweitbeste farbe in Milchstrasse 

achim du wirst/musst dir doch nich etwa nen neues ratt Koooofen ?


----------



## lomo (22. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Geburtsvorbereitungskurs?



Ach so, wie sieht es morgen aus?
1800 am Hbf?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. März 2011)

Gut siehts morgen aus. Man möchte sich eigentlich direkt auf die Terasse oder aufs Rad setzen. Bin bei 1800 dabei.


----------



## Kelme (22. März 2011)

Übel. Ganz übel.


----------



## lomo (22. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Übel. Ganz übel.



Was falsches gegessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. März 2011)

Ne, zeitlich und das, obwohl ich Urlaub  - URLAUB - habe


----------



## lomo (22. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ne, zeitlich und das, obwohl ich Urlaub  - URLAUB - habe



Kann mal vorkommen!


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2011)

Hab' dir was aus Stuttgart mitgebracht:




P1000179 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Da es sich zu bestätigen scheint, dass am 2-er Weg eher nix zu machen ist (ich werde mir das heute nachmittag im Rahmen einer kleinen "Urlaubstour" nochmals anschauen), könnte am Samstag eine vergnügliche Runde durch den Wald in Angriff genommen werden. Ich hätte da so eine klassische Route im Sinn, die nebenbei eine neue Lokalität in den tiefen des stillen Waldes/Tales mit berücksichtigt.

Jemand Interesse? Samstag, 26. März 2011 - 10:00 Uhr. Lambrecht-Ebertbrücke.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. März 2011)

Für die gestrig nicht anwesend gewesen seienden haben wir übrigens noch 5km Wegstrecke übrig gelassen, damit auch keine(r) zu kurz kommt. Höhenmeter haben wir netterweise schon erledigt. Macht was draus!


----------



## lomo (24. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hab' dir was aus Stuttgart mitgebracht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaah! Konkurrenzprodukt ... trotzdem 
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse? Samstag, 26. März 2011 - 10:00 Uhr. Lambrecht-Ebertbrücke.



Bis dahin wird sich zeigen, ob ich eine Frühlingserkältung, Heuschnupfen oder Brillenschaden habe. Merk mich schon mal vor. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da!

Wieviele Kilometer stehen denn bei dem Klassiker an?

Apropos Klassiker: Klingt nach Großer Frankreichrundfahrt. Sollen wir alle dopen?


----------



## lomo (24. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Für die gestrig nicht anwesend gewesen seienden haben wir übrigens noch 5km Wegstrecke übrig gelassen, damit auch keine(r) zu kurz kommt. ...



Apropos übrig gelassen:
Den n+1ten haben wir dann auch unter größter Kraftanstrengung verputzt!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. März 2011)

Hab den geänderten Kalendereintrag gesehen. Ist ja überschaubar und gut fürs Saisonende.


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2011)

*Tour zum Saisonende*

Es kann kein Zufall sein, dass das Ende der Radsaison wieder mit der Einführung der Sommerzeit am kommenden Wochenende zusammen fällt. Monate des rattspochtlichen Rumlullerns, der Grundlageneinheiten und der Regeneration liegen vor uns. Herrlich!

Den Saisonabschluss wollen wir mit einer Tour feiern:

Termin: Samstag, 26 März 2011 - 10:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Lambrecht Ebertbrücke (wer's nicht weiß, fragt nach)
Strecke: Irgendwas um die 40 km wird schon dabei raus kommen. Höhenmeter auch.
Ziel: die Puppenstube




Puppenstube von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Falls jemand für die rattspochtlose Zeit Beschäftigung sucht, kann er *hier* mal schauen, ob da was Passendes im Angebot ist. Wir haben extra so Sachen wie "Wandern", "Spießbratenessen" und "Familienausflüge" in den Kalender gepinselt.

Ach ja: Am Zielort ist das Thema "Nach Hause telefonieren" ein wenig schwierig. Man hat aber ein hoch technisches Gerät vorgehalten, um ggfs. eine Kontaktaufname sicher zu stellen.




Notruftelefon? von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Tour zum Saisonende*
> 
> Den Saisonabschluss wollen wir mit einer Tour feiern:



Ist denn rege Teilnahme angesagt?


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist denn rege Teilnahme angesagt?


Quantitativ oder qualitativ?


----------



## lomo (26. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Quantitativ oder qualitativ?



 

Ähm, ersteres


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2011)

Schlank.


----------



## Dddakk (26. März 2011)

Samstag früh chattet ihr hier rum? Da kam ich gerade nach Hause.   

Danke Kelme für die Extra-Startplätze!  http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2011)

Hi, hi ...




Wir sind wieder im Wald von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. März 2011)

Ihr wart (u.A.) am Helmbachweiher, sofern ich die kleine Treppe richtig zuordne?


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2011)

Jepp. Die beiden Stellen auf dem Weg nach unten kennt man ja.




Geschmeidig von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Runter! von kelme_sis auf Flickr

lomo hat mich beglückwünscht. Mir ist genau an der gleichen Stelle wie dir das Hinterrad auf dem 2-er zur Seite weg gegangen. Undramatisch .


----------



## Houschter (28. März 2011)

Dann hatte ich's euch gestern zu verdanken das der Baum im unteren Teil endlich weg ist?


----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

Als wir durch sind, war er auch schon weg!


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2011)

Am Donnerstag zuvor war der auch schon weg.


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

Mmh, komisch! 
Wer hat ihn weg getan?


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2011)

Wäre es angesagt am morgigen Mittwoch einen ersten Versuch über das Weinbiet in Richtung Lamb-# zu starten?
Startzeit und -ort bleiben unverändert, aber jetzt nach Saisonende kann man sich nach den Flammkuchen als Sportlernahrung wieder den gehaltvolleren Gaumengenüssen (Lewwerknepp, Brodworschd, Saumaache, ...) widmen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. März 2011)

Klingt gut, aber wir sollten sehen, dass wir rechtzeitig zurückkommen, da es Donnerstag regnen soll.

Meine zeitliche Einschränkung mittwochs ist übrigens suspendiert.


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

Dann sollte man vielleicht im BB Bescheid geben, nicht dass dann die Reservierung aufrecht erhalten wird.
Oder aber man nimmt dort noch nen Süßen als Absacker zu sich. Burps!


----------



## Houschter (29. März 2011)

Hat das Lambi schon Nebensaison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. März 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hat das Lambi schon Nebensaison?


Keine Ahnung. Ich wollte zum Nachprüfen da hin rollen. Bei einigermaßen Wetter sollte da offen sein. Wenn nicht: beschleunigter Sinkflug in die Stadt.


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

D.h. wir überprüfen das morgen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. März 2011)

Mir gefällt der Plan.


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

Welcher Plan?


----------



## Flugrost (29. März 2011)

Schnäpschen verköstigen, was sonst?


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

Huppala ... Prost!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. März 2011)

Na, der Plan, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen?


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schnäpschen verköstigen, was sonst?



Das hat geklappt 

Wasserkühlung nach der Abfahrt vom Weinbiet in der Anfahrt zum Glaserpfad inklusive. Lamb-# war im vorderen Gastraum schon wieder gut mit Trikotträgern gefüllt. n+1 haben wir nicht geschafft, aber n-2 ist nach dem Flammkuchen-Overflow über die Saison ja auch nicht schlecht. Was futtert man nicht alles in sich rein, wenn es keine Lewwerknepp gibt ...


----------



## lomo (31. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das hat geklappt
> 
> Wasserkühlung nach der Abfahrt vom Weinbiet in der Anfahrt zum Glaserpfad inklusive. Lamb-# war im vorderen Gastraum schon wieder gut mit Trikotträgern gefüllt. n+1 haben wir nicht geschafft, aber n-2 ist nach dem Flammkuchen-Overflow über die Saison ja auch nicht schlecht. Was futtert man nicht alles in sich rein, wenn es keine Lewwerknepp gibt ...



Mhhhh? Flammkuche mit Lewwerknepp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mhhhh? Flammkuche mit Lewwerknepp?



*lomo*


Mir ist jetzt schlecht ...


----------



## lomo (31. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> *lomo*
> 
> 
> Mir ist jetzt schlecht ...



Wieso? Wir hatten doch schon einen mit Saumagen und Sauerkraut.
Auf das Zwiebelsößchen sollte man halt verzichten ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir hatten doch schon einen mit Saumagen und Sauerkraut.
> Auf das Zwiebelsößchen sollte man halt verzichten ...


Wieso? Zwiebeln sind doch eh auf dem Flammkuchen.


----------



## Flugrost (31. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Na, der Plan, die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen?



Für `ne Schorle trocken überlass ich sie dir - is eh ein Haufen Arbeit mit Untergebenen, die net richtig funktionieren weil sies net können.


----------



## lomo (31. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Für `ne Schorle trocken überlass ich sie dir - is eh ein Haufen Arbeit mit Untergebenen, die net richtig funktionieren weil sies net können.



Na, die "Führungskräfte" haben es aber meistens auch net drauf!


----------



## Flugrost (31. März 2011)

Ich mach das schon so lange - bei steter Inkompetenz der Executive wird man über die Jahre ein wenig müde und will mehr Ausgleich im Wald.

Edith: Früher war alles besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (31. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich mach das schon so lange - bei steter Inkompetenz der Executive wird man über die Jahre ein wenig müde und will mehr Ausgleich im Wald.
> 
> Edith: Früher war alles besser.



Ich kann mich nicht mehr an früher erinnern ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Na, die "Führungskräfte" haben es aber meistens auch net drauf!


Du machst dann Teamleiter, oder?


----------



## lomo (31. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Du machst dann Teamleiter, oder?



Nein danke. Der Zug is durch!!!


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich mach das schon so lange - bei steter Inkompetenz der Executive wird man über die Jahre ein wenig müde und will mehr Ausgleich im Wald.
> 
> Edith: Früher war alles besser.



Mir geht das auch manchmal so, :döner:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Für `ne Schorle trocken überlass ich sie dir - is eh ein Haufen Arbeit mit Untergebenen, die net richtig funktionieren weil sies net können.


Naja, aufgrund der jüngsten Ereignisse würde ich sagen: Bis zur ersten Milliarde aufm Auslandskonto und dann gepflegter Frühruhestand bei bester medizinischer Versorgung in Heidelberg. Alles weitere führt doch eh nur zu Fernsehansprachen, die keiner mehr schaut und hastiger Packerei. Bis dahin hält man auch inkompetente Mitarbeiter aus.


----------



## Dddakk (1. April 2011)

Stimmt, wir nehmen hier fast alles auf:
http://www.welt.de/videos/politik/ausland/article6801835/Mubarak-erholt-sich-von-Operation.html

2010 war er noch unser bester Freund.

Ob er auch ein Konto hier hat? Sicher!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. April 2011)

Wäre jemand morgen Nachmittag bei einer dann kürzeren Tour dabei? Müsste noch abklären, wann genau ich los kann, aber ich schätze mal so 14-14.30 Uhr.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. April 2011)

Morgen Abend wieder Richtung Lambertskreuz?


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

Dringend als S.f.d.W-Tour. lomo ist gerade danach. 
Falls es bei mir aus Richtung Schwabenland eng wird, muss ich aus Richtung Westen auf kurzem Weg anreisen.


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Nachdem ich morgen nicht nach Neckarsulm fahre, ja.
Und der Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. April 2011)

Irgendjemand, den ich sonst gern mag, hat mir einen Termin um 17.00 Uhr in MA eingetragen. Wird wohl kaum klappen, dass ich beim Start dabei bin.

Wenn es aber den üblichen Zeitaufwand aufwirft, würde ich noch zum L# nachkommen.


----------



## Frank_Philip (6. April 2011)

Kurze Bitte meinerseits: wenn ihr nicht mehr euren Stammtisch mittwochs im BB macht, dann seid doch so nett und informiert doch die Inhaberin entsprechend, ok ?! 
Ich bin nach wie vor öfter dort und möchte ungerne in Zukunft - wie letzte Woche geschehen - darauf angesprochen werde. danke !


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. April 2011)

Ist erledigt.


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ist erledigt.



Meinst du S.f.d.W.?


----------



## Kelme (6. April 2011)

Das auch. Und immerhin nach Monaten der erste Mittwoch, an dem wir ohne Flammkuchen ausgekommen sind. Die Entzugserscheinungen halten sich in Grenzen (wenn man alle Positionen der Speisekarte inklusive der Exoten durch hat).

Kelme - ach ja :Broschd:


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das auch. Und immerhin nach Monaten der erste Mittwoch, an dem wir ohne Flammkuchen ausgekommen sind. Die Entzugserscheinungen halten sich in Grenzen (wenn man alle Positionen der Speisekarte inklusive der Exoten durch hat).
> 
> Kelme - ach ja :Broschd:



:Schorle: ... oder doch "Runterhügeln"?


----------



## eL (7. April 2011)

und? weltfrieden erfolgreich gesichert?


----------



## Kelme (7. April 2011)

eL schrieb:


> und? weltfrieden erfolgreich gesichert?


Latürnich!

Für einen kleinen Augenblick saßen Wanderer und Biker friedlich vereint vor Lambertskreuz im Freien, wendeten gemeinsam den Blick gen Westen zur untergehenden Sonne und prosteten sich zu. Da war die Welt wieder so, wie sie sein sollte. Weltfrieden auf einem kleinen Flecken. So muss das anfangen.


----------



## eL (7. April 2011)

Weltfrieden könnte ein deutscher exportschlager werden!

Ich denke da an märkte wie Lybien und co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. April 2011)

Also das mit dem Weltfrieden hat ja noch nicht so ganz geklappt. Noch mal probieren?


----------



## lomo (12. April 2011)

Bin morgen auf dem Geburtstag eines End-Teenies eingeladen und muss mich dort um den Weltfrieden kümmern. Nähxtes mal wieder!


----------



## Kelme (12. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Weltfrieden hat ja noch nicht so ganz geklappt. Noch mal probieren?


Ich bin dafür morgen die südliche Route zum Lamb-# zu befrieden.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin morgen auf dem Geburtstag eines End-Teenies eingeladen und muss mich dort um den Weltfrieden kümmern. Nähxtes mal wieder!


Für Berlusconi-Witze biste glücklicherweise noch zu jung.


----------



## lomo (13. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Für Berlusconi-Witze biste glücklicherweise noch zu jung.



Danke fürs Kompliment


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2011)

End-Teenies. Das ist inzwischen die Altersklasse, die bei mir nachfragen, ob sie "Du" sagen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. April 2011)

Bin heute Abend dabei. 

Winterhandschuhe nicht vergessen. Selbst hier bei uns im schönsten Sonnenflecken der Republik hatten wir heute Nachfrost!


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2011)

Drecks Eiskratzerei vor dem Weg zum Bäcker.
Aber wenigstens Sonne. Da werden wir wohl trotzdem das lange Beinkleid anlegen (zumindest für den Rückweg).


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. April 2011)

Schwarz macht schlank!


----------



## Houschter (13. April 2011)

Dann trifft man sich auf'm L+, ich fahr heut schon etwas früher (jetzt) los und dreh ne ausgedehntere Runde.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Drecks Eiskratzerei vor dem Weg zum Bäcker.
> Aber wenigstens Sonne. Da werden wir wohl trotzdem das lange Beinkleid anlegen (zumindest für den Rückweg).



zum Bäcker nimmt man doch das Bike 

Gruß

Fibbs - hat auch Eis gekratzt


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2011)

@lomo: Der Weltfrieden auf der Südseite ist gesichert. Deinen Rielsingschorle habe ich im Rahmen eines Fastenbrechens (man konnte die Farbe eines Fadens wirklich nicht mehr erkennen) gleich mit vernichtet. rost: :schorle:


----------



## Houschter (13. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo:  Rielsingschorlerost: :schorle:



War der so gut eingeschenkt???


----------



## lomo (13. April 2011)

21:52 und dann "Rielsingschorle"?
Puh, da habtihr euch mächtig in's Zeuch gelegt.
Hatte auf dem End-Teenie-Geburtstag auch zwei Schorle bekommen ... 
(aber so was trinkt man nicht unter jungen Leuten ... das ist eher "voll peinlich")


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2011)

Tja, Jägermeister geht nicht an jeden (mich eingeschlossen).

Außerdem war heute großes "dem Frank hinterherhecheln" angesagt. Manchmal konnte ich ihn sogar noch sehen von weit hinten.


----------



## lomo (13. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Tja, *Jägermeister* geht nicht an jeden (mich eingeschlossen).



Farbkombi - Ja!
Trinken - No go!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. April 2011)

Ich suche gerade den da:


----------



## roischiffer (14. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...



635csi sehr schön 

blos ... ein orangenens Trikot zum Gäsbock 12 ... isch wees ned


----------



## lomo (14. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade den da:



:sabber:


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2011)

Nein!


----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> :sabber:



Apropos, wie schaut es am kommenden Mittwoch aus? Jemand da? Oder alle auf Dienstreise unterwegs? ;-)


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2011)

Gebucht!


----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nein!



Doch! Man braucht Ziele!


----------



## Houschter (18. April 2011)

Wenn's planmäßig läuft dann geh ich wieder früher auf Tour und man sieht sich oben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. April 2011)

Mein Rad wird rechtzeitig gerichtet. 

Steht für morgen wieder irgendein Pressing-Anlass auf dem Programm wie so Wichtiges wie Fußball oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. April 2011)

Pressing-Anlass? Nee, sehe ich nicht. Wir werden also so fahren wie immer .


Kelme - Nord- oder Südroute?


----------



## Dddakk (19. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Doch! Man braucht Ziele!



Jägermeister als Ziel?  Nö!

http://www.zensur-archiv.de/images/d/d5/Satire.jpg



Und,   "apricot" ?

Digges  !


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. April 2011)

Aller Voraussicht nach werde ich morgen nicht dabei sein.


----------



## MoneSi (19. April 2011)

Mir hat man leider auch wieder nen Termin reingeknallt!


----------



## lomo (19. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> aller voraussicht nach werde ich morgen nicht dabei sein.







monesi schrieb:


> mir hat man leider auch wieder nen termin reingeknallt!


----------



## lomo (19. April 2011)

Ähm! Südroute? Oder war das letztes mal schon dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. April 2011)

Südroute war zwar letzte Woche schon, aber dann könnten wir endlich mal den Weg der örtlichen Starkregenfälle hinauf fahren.


----------



## lomo (19. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Südroute war zwar letzte Woche schon, aber dann könnten wir endlich mal den *Weg der örtlichen Starkregenfälle *hinauf fahren.



Was'n das?
Ach, letzte Woche war ich ja nicht dabei ... fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## eL (20. April 2011)

wolkenbruchweg


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2011)

Die Damen wurden auf einem Strahl reinsten Lichts gen Weidenthal geführt.
Alles heile.


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Damen wurden auf einem Strahl reinsten Lichts gen Weidenthal geführt.
> Alles heile.



Ah ja, alle gut versorgt? Na dann!
Ach ja, so manchen Weg andersrum fahren als gewohnt bzw. üblich hat was. Da empfindet man das Terroir gleich intensiver!


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2011)

So isses. Wobei "Dafptamieh" (Vietnam) schöner war als "Hcurbneklow" (Tschechien).


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Ouh, jetzt hab ich aber gebraucht bis der Groschen gefallen ist! 
Autschn!


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

Führt Vietnam über den Drachenfels?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. April 2011)

Könnte nächste Woche bestimmt passieren.


----------



## Kelme (24. April 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Könnte nächste Woche bestimmt passieren.



Bei entspechender Wetterlage einen Sundowner auf dem Drachenfels am kommenden Mittwoch? Wäre dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. April 2011)

Na, das Wetter wird wohl nicht "entsprechend", da uns der bewunderbare Sonnenuntergang von Regen versperrt werde würde. Nach den wunderbaren Sonnentagen muss ich zugeben, dass es mich doch nicht sooo sehr reizt, an dem einzigen Tag der Woche (Mittwoch), an dem es durchgängig regnen soll, ins Freie zu gehen. Ja, weicheiig, ich weiß. 

Ausweichprogramm böte sich für Freitag an. Da ich nicht - wie andere Menschen - den Tag mit Tränen in den Augen vor dem Fernsehen verbringen möchte, ginge es da auch früher (Abends soll auch ein Gewitter runterkommen)

Wie wäre es am Freitag mit einer Runde ab Mittag/dem frühen Nachmittag? 

Haardtfahrer


----------



## lomo (26. April 2011)

Mal das Wetter abwarten ....


----------



## Houschter (26. April 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Freitag mit einer Runde ab Mittag/dem frühen Nachmittag?
> 
> Haardtfahrer



Ich heb mal die Hand. Hab Urlaub und bin eh fast täglich unterwegs.


----------



## Frank_Philip (26. April 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Freitag mit einer Runde ab Mittag/dem frühen Nachmittag?
> 
> Haardtfahrer



... wäre dabei ....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2011)

Für heute - Mittwoch-Termin:

Der April macht seinem Namen der Klimaerwärmung zum Trotze ja doch noch alle Ehre. Jetzt soll ab etwa 20.00 Uhr leichter Regen einsetzen, der dann stärker wird.

Mein Vorschlag:

Treffen wie immer 1800 am Hbf. Dann rauf aufs Weinbiet, runter, rüber, rein, quick and dirty, dann raus durch die Schlucht über Gimmeldingen nach NW.

Wenn´s oben schon blöd wird, können wir ja abbrechen und zu mir. Ich mach dann Kaiserschmarrn oder so!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2011)

Für Freitag:

Ich würde gern mal wieder Strecke fahren. Vorschlag:

Treffen NW 1400

Hirschquelltal oä
Totenkopf
Breitenstein
rüber zu den Hütten, unten tief im Tal (Walsheimer), fiese Steigung wieder rauf
Richtung Schuhmacherstiefel runter
rauf den Trail zur Totenkopf
Hahnenschritt
Hohe Loog 
Bergstein, Nollenkopf usw.
alternativ Klausental, Hambacher Schloss usw.

Strecke: 50000 ?
Hm:


----------



## Frank_Philip (27. April 2011)

bin raus, habe wichtige Telko von 1400 an ...


----------



## Houschter (27. April 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Für Freitag:
> 
> Ich würde gern mal wieder Strecke fahren. Vorschlag:
> 
> Treffen NW 1400



Ich starte schon früher und komm dir dann entgegen. Treff am Totenkopf um 1445 würd ich vorschlagen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich starte schon früher und komm dir dann entgegen. Treff am Totenkopf um 1445 würd ich vorschlagen.



Klingt gut! Gebucht! 

Was macht denn eigentlich der alte Fritz?






Erbsensuppe auf dem Rückweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. April 2011)

Startet jemand um 18 Uhr? Das wäre mein präferierter Zeitpunkt ...


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2011)

Die reden doch eher über den Freitag, oder?

18hundert: Dabei


----------



## lomo (27. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die reden doch eher über den Freitag, oder?
> 
> 18hundert: Dabei



Bei mir Mittwoch


----------



## loomray (27. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bei mir Mittwoch


...sollte das Wetter halten,wäre ich für den kurzen Ritt uffs Weinbiet (Heute 18:30)zu haben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2011)

loomray schrieb:


> ...sollte das Wetter halten,wäre ich für den kurzen Ritt uffs Weinbiet (Heute 18:30)zu haben.



Dann spute Dich ein wenig. Bei uns ist der Abfahrtstermin wegen der Zugankünfte der Auswärtigen immer auf 18.00 Uhr getaktet.

Schaffst Du es bis 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. April 2011)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, klappt zeitlich einfach nicht.

Freitag dagegen sieht bisher gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loomray (27. April 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Dann spute Dich ein wenig. Bei uns ist der Abfahrtstermin wegen der Zugankünfte der Auswärtigen immer auf 18.00 Uhr getaktet.
> 
> Schaffst Du es bis 18.00 Uhr?


....sorry daß ich nicht antworten konnte.Trotz rasanter Heimfahrt,konnte ich denn 18:00 Uhr Termin nicht schaffen.War aber wie vorausgesehen,pünktlich  18:30 auf dem Räddll richtung Weinbiet,mit der Hoffnung jemanden oben bzw. unterwegs zu treffen.


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2011)

Endlich mal wieder richtig nass und dreckig.
Witzige Lichtdusche, Gewürztraminer und lecker Kaiserschmarrn nach einem Ritt auf das Weinbiet und zu Tal über den roten Punkt.


Kelme - Danke Familie Haardtfahrer


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. April 2011)

Gern wieder!

@loomray: Willkommen im Club der Regenfahrer. Kannst Dich ja gern ein anderes Mal anschließen.


----------



## lomo (28. April 2011)

Auch von meiner Seite aus nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Gastfreundschaft und die Möglichkeit der Inanspruchnahme einer warmen Dusche! 

By the way: Grün ist chic!


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> By the way: Grün ist chic!


Müsstest mich im Moment mal in Hellblau-Orange sehen. A Draum!


----------



## lomo (28. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Müsstest mich im Moment mal in Hellblau-Orange sehen. A Draum!



"This Thread is worthless without any pictures!!!"


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. April 2011)

Treffpunkt heute, Freitag, 29.04.2011:

13.50 Uhr Hauptbahnhof Neustadt
Kurz vor 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Jesuitenkloster in Neustadt
Totenkopfhütte 14.45 Uhr (Houschter)

Fahrtstrecke: s.o.


----------



## Dddakk (29. April 2011)

Ich schreibs mal hier rein, falls ihr da vorbei kommt und /oder jemand will...

Kleine Runde:
16:30 Uhr ab Forsthaus Breitenstein, hoch auf den Molleyama (17:30), und einen langen Trail zurück. Ca. 2 Stunden biken und Strecke checken.


----------



## Joshua60 (29. April 2011)

Gestern lagen noch lose Steine rum, 



aber bis wir durchkommen, haben die rasierte Waden und Raißer schön planiert


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> "This Thread is worthless without any pictures!!!"



Na gut 




GBB_50_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ähm, NSO anyone?
Ich selbst hätte vormittags noch nen Termin und käme dementsprechend erst mittags los ...


----------



## Bergfried (30. April 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Gestern lagen noch lose Steine rum,
> 
> 
> 
> aber bis wir durchkommen, haben die rasierte Waden und Raißer schön planiert



Biker oder Pienser???


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2011)

So, heute schönes Toürchen von Hoch-Speyer über Johanniskreuz (NSO) bis vor nach NW mit dem SSPler gemacht.
Highlight der Tour war das Glas Sekt auf der Loog um 19 Uhr, dass die Hüttenmannschaft zum Feierabend rausgemacht hat und mich armen Eingänger gleich dazu eingeladen hat ("O-Ton: Mool änn rischdische Maundenbaiker!"). Also, nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Hüttendienst!!!


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2011)

Morgen Rucksack mitführen. Es gibt kleine, knautschige Päckchen.


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

In S?


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> In S?



In S, in L, in kurzarm, in lang...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Mai 2011)

Ah, Mist, doppelt ärgerlich, dass ich wohl nicht aufs Fahrrad kann/sollte.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Mai 2011)

Das Muttertagsgeschenk kannst Du auch noch am Donnerstag zu Ende basteln!


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ah, Mist, doppelt ärgerlich, dass ich wohl nicht aufs Fahrrad kann/sollte.



Aua?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Aua?


Ja, ein wenig. Aber leider die linke Hand.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Mai 2011)

Junge, was machst Du denn für Sachen?

Wie sieht es denn dann mit Samstag aus? Dann wieder startklar?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Mai 2011)

Heute, 04.05. 1800 NW Hbf

Habe in den Spontan-Fred schon einen Vorschlag gestellt (Kleine Ebene, Kaisergarten, usw.). Könnt ja mal gucken.

@MoneSi: Bist du auch mal wieder dabei? (Oder spielt sie noch Meerjungfrau?)


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Heute, 04.05. 1800 NW Hbf
> ...



Dabei, kann aber ein paar Minuten später werden, da irgendjemand noch 'n Meeting kurz vor Feierabend in meinen Kalender eingetragen hat ...


----------



## MoneSi (4. Mai 2011)

Monesi ist wieder zurück, bevor sie Schuppen kriegt. Werd's aber heut abend eher nicht schaffen, obwohl ich ja liebend gern mein knautschiges Päckchen in "S" in Empfang genommen hätte!!!!


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht finde ich unterwegs oder auf dem Lamb-# ja Interessenten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ... heut abend eher nicht *schaffen*...



Urlaub?


----------



## MoneSi (4. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde ich unterwegs oder auf dem Lamb-# ja Interessenten .



Heee, untersteh Dich...!!! MEINS!!!


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Heee, untersteh Dich...!!! MEINS!!!



Das muss MEINE heißen, weil sonst verkaufe ich wirklich eins der beiden Trikots in S (da habe ich ja nicht viele von).


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2011)

meinS


----------



## MoneSi (4. Mai 2011)

kelme schrieb:


> das muss meine heißen, weil sonst verkaufe ich wirklich eins der beiden trikots in s (da habe ich ja nicht viele von).



*mir*!!!!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Mai 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Junge, was machst Du denn für Sachen?
> 
> Wie sieht es denn dann mit Samstag aus? Dann wieder startklar?



Ich hatte meine Hand zum perfekten Zeitpunkt da, wo man sie tunlichst nicht hin halten sollte: Zwischen zwei Hunden, die gerade ihre täglichen 3 Sekunden der Rangverdeutlichung hatten. Direkt am Esstisch. Eigentlich ist die Rangfrage bei denen geklärt, aber der ältere Herr wills halt überdeutlich klargestellt wissen.  

Naja, is doch nur ne Fleischwunde.  Am Samstag sollte sich da wieder gefahrlos ein Radhandschuh anziehen lassen.


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2011)

Im Zweifelsfalle schnell amputieren, dass der Lenkerhaken noch festwachsen kann... 

Gute Besserung, du alter Hund!


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> *mir*!!!!


Deine Bestellung war schon auf Lamb-#. Waren aber nur dicke Männer ab XL-aufwärts da und die Mädels hatten irgendwas anderes am Leib.


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

keinS von *lomo* auf Flickr

keinS


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2011)

Öhm, morgen abend Vor-Weinbiet-Gewurzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2011)

What else?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dort heute schon mal nach dem Rechten gesehen, schaut gut aus. Bin dabei.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2011)

Äch bän auch dabei...
Komme dann bereits schmutzig aus dem Wald geschossen. 

@Fritz: Übergabe?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr dann auch mal mit! Versuche - wieder - pünktlich zu sein. Fahrrad steht noch im Wohnzimmer, dann spare ich einen Weg.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Mai 2011)

Zimbo, gerne! Trikot ist bereits eingetütet im Rucksack.


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2011)

Nach vielen Jahren war es die erste gemeinsame Tour und nicht nur eine flüchtige Begegnung der Herren Zimbo und Kelme im Pfälzerwald. Hat Spaß gemacht und manchmal konnte ich beim bergab Fahren einen flüchtigen Blick auf Zimbos feinen Umgang mit dem Hardtail auf den Trails werfen.

Ansonsten war Trikot-Ringelreihentausch angesagt. Tipp für Nachbesteller: Freeride fällt wirklich groß aus. Wenn in klassisch das L passt, ist in Freeride das M allemal genug. Nachbestellung demnächst möglich bzw. jetzt per PN.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte gleich zwei Mal Premiere:
- erste gemeinsame Tour mit Orga-Gott Kelme 
- die Entdeckung eines sehr flowigen Trails, der mir bislang nur als Uphill diente. 

Gerne wieder...


----------



## MoneSi (12. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ansonsten war Trikot-Ringelreihentausch angesagt. Tipp für Nachbesteller: Freeride fällt wirklich groß aus. Wenn in klassisch das L passt, ist in Freeride das M allemal genug. Nachbestellung demnächst möglich bzw. jetzt per PN.



Gibt's eigentlich auch XS? Irgendwie sind auch die klassischen Trikots größer geworden.....


----------



## Dddakk (12. Mai 2011)

...xs...

 ...XS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich auch XS? Irgendwie sind auch die klassischen Trikots größer geworden.....


Du musst wachsen. 
Kleiner geht nicht.


----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Gerne wieder...



Find ich auch 

Muss mich mal revanchieren und an einer AWP-Tour teilnehmen


----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind auch die klassischen Trikots größer geworden.....



Oh mein Gott, ich hab abgenommen!


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich hab abgenommen!



Kann Dir was abgeben. Hab noch ein paar Pfunde übrig...


----------



## MoneSi (12. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich hab abgenommen!



Hätteste wohl gern.....nee, die Trikots sind größer geworden! Ganz sicher!!


----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Kann Dir was abgeben. Hab noch ein paar Pfunde übrig...



Gib her ... vielleicht krieg ich dann die Kurbel beim Singlespeeder wieder nach unten gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Gib her ... vielleicht krieg ich dann die Kurbel beim Singlespeeder wieder nach unten gedrückt



Ok, ich lass morgen absaugen und bring das dann am So. mit ins gelobte Land...


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ok, ich lass morgen absaugen und bring das dann am So. mit ins gelobte Land...


Nach dergestalter Ansage dürfte das bis Sonntag, wenn net gekühlt, ordentlich rum müffeln. 

Fliegeisen - braucht nicht jede Performance


----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2011)

:hochhol:


----------



## MoneSi (17. Mai 2011)

Ja unn jetzt?


----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ja unn jetzt?



Jaujetz? 
Rege Beteiligung, bitte!
[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein
[ ] Weesnet

18oo Hbf NW?


----------



## MoneSi (17. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja....soweit es in meiner Macht steht...aber es sieht gut aus!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Mai 2011)

[X] Ja
[  ] Nein
[  ] Weesnet

18oo Hbf NW.


----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2011)




----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2011)

Nach einem Wochenende im flachen Münsterland (Gääähn) muss der Pälzer Buckel unter die Stollenräder. Werde auf jeden Fall auf dem Lamb-# aufschlagen. Ob um 18hundert ab NW kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich dann schon um 15:00 Uhr aus Fellbach abdampfen müsste. Ggfs . fahre ich aus Weidenthal nur eine kleine Runde.


Edit(h) meint: [X] Ja


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. Mai 2011)

[Ja]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> [Ja]



Neee, des heisst ..
[x] Ja


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Neee, des heisst ..
> [x] Ja


{/Pedant}


----------



## lomo (17. Mai 2011)

[Klugschei$$ermodus] Ich hab grad nix zu sagen [/Klugschei$$ermodus]


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Mai 2011)

Habe mächtig zu tun. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich ab 1800 mitfahren kann. Braucht daher nicht wie üblich warten, falls ich nicht am Bahnhof stehe.


----------



## Frank_Philip (18. Mai 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Habe mächtig zu tun.



$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Mai 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> $$$$$$$$$$



 :kotz:


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Mai 2011)

Was gibt's da zu meckern - außer Rechnungen und Briefe schreiben macht ihr






 doch eh nichts...


----------



## Frank_Philip (18. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was gibt's da zu meckern - außer Rechnungen und Briefe schreiben macht ihr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GENAU


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Mai 2011)

Genau, und das, was wir so an Ratschlägen von uns geben, haben wir doch sowieso im Kopf. Warum sollten wir dafür auch noch Geld kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (18. Mai 2011)

Schaffe sollscht, nit do rumspiele!


----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2011)

Ab NW dabei. Geht doch.


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2011)

Ist mal jemanden aufgefallen, dass man die Strecke, die gestern als "kleine Ausfahrt" am Abend" anstand auch als "wir machen eine Tagestour anbieten" kann? Ich hab' ja keine Ahnung von Streckenlänge oder Höhenmetern, aber der Verlauf der Route und die Rückmeldung meiner Beine flüstern mir sowas.


Nachtrag: Kurz vor den ersten Häusern von Kelme-Burg-Hausen: Hier riechts aber arg nach Maggi! Mmh, der Geruch kann sogar Laufen. Zwei Wildschweine der Sorte "extra groß". Eins quert den Weg. Das andere zieht sich nach Chinaböller-Lampeneinsatz ins Dickicht zurück.


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist mal jemanden aufgefallen, dass man die Strecke, die gestern als "kleine Ausfahrt" am Abend" anstand auch als "wir machen eine Tagestour anbieten" kann? Ich hab' ja keine Ahnung von Streckenlänge oder Höhenmetern, aber der Verlauf der Route und die Rückmeldung meiner Beine flüstern mir sowas.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: Kurz vor den ersten Häusern von Kelme-Burg-Hausen: Hier riechts aber arg nach Maggi! Mmh, der Geruch kann sogar Laufen. Zwei Wildschweine der Sorte "extra groß". Eins quert den Weg. Das andere zieht sich nach Chinaböller-Lampeneinsatz ins Dickicht zurück.



Uppala! Ich glaube der eine oder die andere hätte nichts gegen ein gegrilltes oder sonstwie zubereitetes Exemplar der Schwarzkittel gehabt ("Wildschwein in Pfefferminzsoße" habe ich gestern abend irgendwie vernommen).

Ich mache mir momentan auch ernsthaft Gedanken, da daß Verhältnis Radfahren zu Essen/Trinken so langsam in ein Ungleichgewicht verfällt.


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mache mir momentan auch ernsthaft Gedanken, da daß Verhältnis Radfahren zu Essen/Trinken so langsam in ein Ungleichgewicht verfällt.


Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass gegen diese Art der rattspochtlichen Verrohung am Samstag ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt wird. EIN DEUTLICHES!


----------



## Houschter (19. Mai 2011)

Für die Statistik: die Runde hatte bis zum Lambi ca. 30km und 1000hm! 

Erklärt auch, warum das erste Weizen regelrecht in mich hineingefallen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> ..
> Erklärt auch, warum das erste Weizen regelrecht in mich hineingefallen ist...



Apropos, mit dem Timo kann man mal auch ein Bier trinken ... er würde sich aber auch über eine Weinprobe in der Pfalz freuen 
Viel Spaß beim Meeting!


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass gegen diese Art der rattspochtlichen Verrohung am Samstag ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt wird. EIN DEUTLICHES!



Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass gegen diese Art der rattspochtlichen Verrohung am Samstag ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt wird. EIN DEUTLICHES!



Also, ich bin heute Morgen nach der fetten Winterzeit wieder der U68-Liga beigetreten!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. Mai 2011)

Mich würde ja interessieren, ob die Bilder des so schön kreativ geparkten weißen Gefährts was geworden sind.


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Muss mal nachschauen.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Mai 2011)

Achja:
Ich habe nicht mehr an das "Trailcar" gedacht, aber das war der Hammer! 
Meine Bilder kann ich erst heute Abend bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit einstellen.

Memo:
Für die nächste Mittwochs-Tour mit Zimbo bitte einen kürzeren Weg zum Kaisergarten wählen,
dann gibt's am LambiX auch noch warme Küche...


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Genau, wir müssen die Prtioritäten richtig setzen!
Latürnich!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, es besteht Einigkeit, dass in Zukunft die Ankunft stets bei noch warmer Küche stattfinden wird. Sofern nicht vorab was anderes ausgemacht wird.


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich denke, es besteht Einigkeit, dass in Zukunft die Ankunft stets bei noch warmer Küche stattfinden wird. Sofern nicht vorab was anderes ausgemacht wird.



Streiche "... die Ankunft stets bei noch warmer Küche stattfinden *wird*", setze "... die Ankunft stets bei noch warmer Küche stattfinden *muss*.


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2011)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass eine Reihe der Mitfahrer ohne Mittagessen und ggfs. nur mit dem Happs einer Banane oder eines Riegelchens im Bauch an der Startlinie steht, ist das nicht mehr als vernünftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (19. Mai 2011)

..manche Teilnehmer fasten extra 3 Tage bevor sie in die Pfalz fahren. 
..noch schlimmer, sie fahren in den Odenwald und bekommen dort niggs!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2011)

Der war gut ....


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Neulich, also gestern abend, im Wald ...




Eingeparkt von *lomo* auf Flickr




Voll im Weg von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ts, ts, ts.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Mai 2011)

Da warst du doch schneller - meine Bilder laden noch hoch...

Für Interessierte:
Das Auto muss da von mehreren Menschen hin getragen, bzw. gedreht worden sein!


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Fahre ja von berufswegen viel Auto, aber so press hätte ich nicht einparken können


----------



## Houschter (19. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Apropos, mit dem Timo kann man mal auch ein Bier trinken ... er würde sich aber auch über eine Weinprobe in der Pfalz freuen
> Viel Spaß beim Meeting!



Das hätten wir heut schon besprochen, da iss Potenzial vorhanden!


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das hätten wir heut schon besprochen, da iss Potenzial vorhanden!



Hehehe.
Versuch macht kluch ... äh, klug!


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2011)

vielleicht sind ja auch nur die Bäume so schnell gewachsen


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> vielleicht sind ja auch nur die Bäume so schnell gewachsen



Während dem Rückwärtseinparken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

Bei einem Sturm wurde ich schonmal vor pfälzer Springbäumen gewarnt;
vielleicht leben die auch in sturmfreien Gefilden.


----------



## Kelme (20. Mai 2011)

Jetzt habe ich ja einen anderen Rückweg vom Lamb-#, aber wo zur Hölle steht das Teil denn?


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

Kurz vorm Knick zwischen Silbertal und Benjental, am Weg der parallel zum Bach verläuft.

Hat zufällig jemand Meldung bei der Pozilei gemacht?


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bei einem Sturm wurde ich schonmal vor pfälzer Springbäumen gewarnt;
> vielleicht leben die auch in sturmfreien Gefilden.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Mai 2011)

Ist das HX-CQ720? Sieht man so schlecht.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

Yep - hab's in groß angeschaut - wissen die Kollegen schon bescheid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Mai 2011)

Freunde und Helfer wurden gestern schon in den Wald geschickt!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Mai 2011)

Was da wohl am Ende rauskommt. Und vor allem wie sie es raus bekommen. Der gewöhnliche Abschleppwagen ist ja dieses Mal nicht ausreichend.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

Bin auch mal gespannt, und hoffe auf weitere Insider-Informationen...


----------



## MoneSi (20. Mai 2011)

Das würd mich auch interessieren....ich frag mich immer noch, wie man das da so platzieren konnte? Tsunami und Tornado sind ja fast noch unwahrscheinlicher als Außerirische....


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

I want to believe!

...but I don't!


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ... Außerirische....



 ...........................................


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

Darauf ein Guinness!


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2011)

*prost*
ich tippe ja auf Dreharbeiten von einem James Bond Film, wo die mal wieder ein Auto an einen viel zu kleinen Fallschirm gehängt haben, hoffe nur, dass dem Bond-Girl nix bassiert iss..


----------



## Flugrost (20. Mai 2011)

... und wenn was passiert sein sollte, wirds ausgetascht - wir merken davon eh nüx...


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden isses ein Fall für die X-Akten.
Was wohl Agent WolfMulder dazu sagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2011)

Fragen über Fragen.. aber isch geh jetzt ins Bett..


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen.. aber isch geh jetzt ins Bett..



Awwer vorher räumschd du noch des Audo weg!!!


----------



## donnersberger (21. Mai 2011)

isch abe gar kein Audo ..


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Mai 2011)

Neue Woche, neues Glück!

Ob ich um (kurz nach) sechs am HBF sein kann, weiss ich noch nicht. Kann sein, dass ich erst später los komme.


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2011)

Wird sich morgen entscheiden, je nachdem wie mein "workload" ist, wann ich wegkomme.


----------



## MoneSi (24. Mai 2011)

Wie letzte Woche schon angedeutet, werde ich morgen (mal wieder) nicht dabei sein können!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Mai 2011)

Kann für heute auch nicht zusagen. Tisch liegt voll. Wird daher bei mir nicht klappen!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie haben diese Woche alle keine Zeit, ich auch nicht.
Dafür werden ein paar andere AWP'ler aufkreuzen - allerdings vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit...


----------



## Kelme (25. Mai 2011)

Jetzt sage ich mal so: "Ich komme zumindest nach Lamb-#, wenn auch aus Richtung Westen, da ich nur eine kurze Anreise ab Weidenthal schaffen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (25. Mai 2011)

Dann trifft man sich wohl oben zur Essenszeit!


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Dann trifft man sich wohl oben zur Essenszeit!



Gut erkannt!
Wer was Warmes will, soll aber rechtzeitig eintreffen, weil 5 vor neun kann man nur noch kalte Sachen in Empfang nehmen oder aber seine mühevoll mitgeschleppten Riegel verputzen.


----------



## lomo (31. Mai 2011)

Is(s) jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Houschter (31. Mai 2011)

Ich habs mal vor.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Mai 2011)

Ebenso. Wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt, stehe ich gegen 18:00 am Bahnhof.


----------



## Kelme (1. Juni 2011)

Wie am Rande an anderer Stelle erwähnt, bedarf es noch ein wenig Schonung für mein linkes Knie, bis die Kruste die Festigkeit der Protektoren angenommen hat. Von daher: Heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ebenso. Wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt, stehe ich gegen 18:00 am Bahnhof.



Wenn ich um 18oo nicht da bin, könnt ihr ruhig losfahren, ich komm dann direkt zum L-#


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juni 2011)

@Kelme: Knie werden völlig überbewertet


----------



## Houschter (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn das so weiter läuft muss ich mein Weizen heut zuhaus schlürfen!


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2011)

Regnet's noch?
Was sagt das Wetter-/Regenradar?


----------



## Houschter (1. Juni 2011)

In LD war's bis eben trocken, aktuell tröpfelt es leicht.

Hauptgrund für meine Terminnot ist aktuell aber so ein Projekt mit nem aufgeladenen Ottomotor....


----------



## Kelme (1. Juni 2011)

In Kelmeburghausen windet es ein wenig, es ist eher kühl (sa 13°C), aber kein Regen.


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> In LD war's bis eben trocken, aktuell tröpfelt es leicht.
> 
> Hauptgrund für meine Terminnot ist aktuell aber so ein Projekt mit nem aufgeladenen Ottomotor....



Neeeeee!
Saaach bloss! 
Tja, mit dem Kollege darf ich am *Frei*tag am Prüfstand operieren.


----------



## Houschter (1. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Tja, mit dem Kollege darf ich am *Frei*tag am Prüfstand operieren.



Das durfte ich gestern schon!  

St-Martin war aber äußerst erfolgreich, wie zu hören war!


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das durfte ich gestern schon!
> 
> St-Martin war aber äußerst erfolgreich, wie zu hören war!



Ja!


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juni 2011)

Zur Zeit ist ja Ostwind. Darum kann ich euch recht präzise das Wetter vorher sagen.
Dieser Radar ist recht exakt: http://wetter.tagesschau.de/radarbilder/sueden.html

Hier läßt der Regen gerade nach, könnte aber gegen 19 Uhr wieder anfangen. In LX dann ab ca. 20:30 Uhr wieder nass. Alles rein theoreddisch nadiehrlisch!  Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin leider doch nicht dabei heute. Nächste Woche dann wieder.


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist ja Ostwind. Darum kann ich euch recht präzise das Wetter vorher sagen.
> Dieser Radar ist recht exakt: http://wetter.tagesschau.de/radarbilder/sueden.html
> 
> Hier läßt der Regen gerade nach, könnte aber gegen 19 Uhr wieder anfangen. In LX dann ab ca. 20:30 Uhr wieder nass. Alles rein theoreddisch nadiehrlisch!  Viel Spaß!



Alles theoreddisch! 'S war drugge!
Apropos. Schorle. Wann?


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich bin leider doch nicht dabei heute. Nächste Woche dann wieder.



Zu spät.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Zu spät.


Um dem vorzubeugen: Diese Woche bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## MoneSi (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch raus!


----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2011)

Hm ... wer ist da?


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2011)

ich würd´ja mal gern, aber ihr habt für mich ungeeignete Abfahrtzeiten.

Vllt. komm ich morgen mal später/direkt von mir aus hin...


----------



## Kelme (7. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm ... wer ist da?


I do my very best (muss aber morgen in die Schwabenhauptstadt und mir Prüfungsvorträge für die IHK anhören und -sehen).


----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich nicht pünktlich um 18oo da bin, radel ich ein wenig später los ... nur so mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht pünktlich um 18oo da bin, radel ich ein wenig später los ... nur so mal.


 
nur mal so: um 18.00 bin ich noch auf dem Heimweg, NW wäre dann ca 19.00, das is dann nich mehr wenig später ... 

Wenn´s wettermäßig paßt morgen probier ich mal Gimmeldinger Tal (ca 19.15/19.30) - Rotsteig - und die Rentnerversion zum L#


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2011)

oder anderer Vorschlag für lomo:
auf dem Weg von SP (mit den Rad natürlich, sonst hab ich keine Chance bis zum Ende mitzuhalten ) kommst Du im Wald an Haßloch vorbei, wir treffen uns ca 18.45 irgendwo dort und "radln dann später los"/weiter ...


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> oder anderer Vorschlag für lomo:
> auf dem Weg von SP (mit den Rad natürlich, sonst hab ich keine Chance bis zum Ende mitzuhalten ) kommst Du im Wald an Haßloch vorbei, wir treffen uns ca 18.45 irgendwo dort und "radln dann später los"/weiter ...



Hm, schwer kalkulierbar. Werde mit dem Auto vonHD über SP nach NW fahren und von dort aus starten ... Uhrzeit noch offen aber 18oo werden angepeilt.

@Kelme: Prüfungsvorträge?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Juni 2011)

Nach dem Dauerstarkregen und dem jetzigen Landregen baut sich angesichts der Vorhersage, dass es ab morgen wieder durchgehend trocken sein soll, nur ein sehr geringer Antrieb auf, im Regen zum L# zu fahren. Okay - Weichei - aber trocken!

Andererseits sagen die vereinigten Wetterfrösche, dass ab 17.00 Uhr der Regen abebben soll. Wäre dann nur noch eine Schlammfahrt. Da das neue Verschleisset eh da ist ...

Ich werde also den Radarschirm beobachten: Wenn es ab 16.30 Uhr trocken ist und nix mehr naht, bin ich dabei, ansonsten gibt es Innentürleibesübungen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Juni 2011)

Neustadt, 1445: trocken, hell, windstill ... die Frisur hält


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juni 2011)

Frisuren wie die unseren halten doch eh immer - ein Leben lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2011)

Pffft!
Versuche um 18oo dazusein!


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2011)

Schaff' ich heute nicht. Muss dann später auch unseren kranken Italiener betüdeln (Pfotenverband).


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schaff' ich heute nicht. Muss dann später auch unseren kranken Italiener betüdeln (Pfotenverband).



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Juni 2011)

@ haardtfahrer und lomo: danke nochmal für´s Platzmachen am Tisch und für´s "runterbringen" ... BIs dann mal wieder.


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @ haardtfahrer und lomo: danke nochmal für´s Platzmachen am Tisch und für´s "runterbringen" ... BIs dann mal wieder.



Bitteschön, gern geschehen!


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2011)

Bin am Mittwoch auf dem Holzweg - äh auf der Holzbahn - in Hannover und somit nicht zugegen.


----------



## donnersberger (14. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch auf dem Holzweg - äh auf der Holzbahn - in Han*g*over und somit nicht zugegen.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch auf dem Holzweg - äh auf der Holzbahn - in Hannover und somit nicht zugegen.



Bilder!?


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bilder!?




Klar!




Holzbahn Monaco von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Oder aus der Nähe




Poleposition von kelme_sis auf Flickr




slot-it-Duo von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

:sabber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> 
> Oder aus der Nähe
> ...



Metallchassis?


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Metallchassis?



Jepp. Ist auch kein 1:32-er Maßstab, sondern ein Sauber Mercedes C9 als MiniZ (also davon nur der Deckel). Das ist dann Maßstab 1:25 bzw. 1:26.
Drunter sitzt ein Chassis von Werks (oder so).


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Juni 2011)

Isch werde morgen wieder dabei sein. Wenn die Temperaturen der Wettervorhersagen stimmen, ist auch egal, ob nach 18 noch ein Schauer kommt.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

Me 2!


----------



## MoneSi (14. Juni 2011)

Ich will hier mal lieber keine Versprechungen machen, aber ich will mich bemühen! Vielleicht klappt's ja!


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ... ich will mich bemühen! ...



Allein dafür gibt's ein


----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2011)

leichte Verspätung ist möglich ....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2011)

Werde heute nicht teilnehmen können. Viel Spaß!


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2011)

Donnerstag ist ja Feiertag und Freitag bei vielen ein Brückentag. Macht sich denn morgen abend jemand auf nach L-#?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (21. Juni 2011)

Bei den Aussichten eher nicht! 







Aber am Do. bin ich sicher unterwegs!


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2011)

Autsch, Regenwetter. Das hatten wir doch erst.
By the way, kachelmannwetter? Ist das moralisch noch vetretbar?


----------



## Houschter (21. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Autsch*n*, Regenwetter. Das hatten wir doch erst.



Eben, daher bevorzuge ich den Donnerstag!



			
				lomo schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, kachelmannwetter? Ist das moralisch noch vetretbar?



Dem Wetter hat er ja nix getan...


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juni 2011)

5mm Regensäule schlucken die 7mm Stollen der Maxxis doch locker weg.  
Hier scheint die Sonne bei 19° um 8 Uhr. 
Viel Spaß da drüben!


----------



## Kelme (22. Juni 2011)

Dicke Tropfen. Blitz und Donner über dem zentralen Pfälzerwald.

Da lobe ich mir meine Ausrede "Gemeinderatssitzung" für den heutigen Abend. Btw. "Feiertagsabendschoppen auf Lamb-#" morgen? Ich würde den Versuch starten das Zaskar in den Wald zu entführen.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Metallchassis?


Wenn hier Bedarf an Zeichnungen und CNC-gefrästen Chassiplatten besteht kann ich vermitteln. Wie dick ist das Chassis? 1,2mm? Interesse an einem Titanchassis?? 
Weiteres per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenn hier Bedarf an Zeichnungen und CNC-gefrästen Chassiplatten besteht kann ich vermitteln. Wie dick ist das Chassis? 1,2mm? Interesse an einem Titanchassis??
> Weiteres per PN...



Merk ich mir!


----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dicke Tropfen. Blitz und Donner über dem zentralen Pfälzerwald.
> 
> Da lobe ich mir meine Ausrede "Gemeinderatssitzung" für den heutigen Abend. Btw. "Feiertagsabendschoppen auf Lamb-#" morgen? Ich würde den Versuch starten das Zaskar in den Wald zu entführen.



Muss mir auch noch ne Ausrede basteln aber Feiertagsabendschoppen sollten wir mal in's Auge fassen


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dicke Tropfen. Blitz und Donner über dem zentralen Pfälzerwald.


Kacke und ich habe da mal einen Donnerstag frei... Dabei plane ich schon seit zwei Wochen von Mehlingen aus mit Lampe und Co. an und wieder abzurücken...


----------



## Houschter (22. Juni 2011)

@nico: wir sollten mal die Weinsteigtour terminieren! 

@all: jemand Lust morgen auf ne ausgedehntere Tour, gern auch mit Abstecher zum L#!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> @nico: wir sollten mal die Weinsteigtour terminieren!


Jau! Stimmt... Hast du da schon an ein bestimmtes Wochenende gedacht?


----------



## timstruppi (22. Juni 2011)

Wieviel km bzw hm hat der Weinsteig?


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2011)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Wieviel km bzw hm hat der Weinsteig?


Kommt drauf an. Der Weinsteig geht immer nach einer Etappe wieder in ein Kaff an der Weinstraße was wir uns dann sparen werden. Dann werden es ein bisschen weniger HM.
Standardmäßig hat er 153km und 6100HM. 
-> http://www.pfaelzer-wanderwege.de/index.php?id=679

P.S.: Wir werden es nicht an einem Tag fahren.


----------



## timstruppi (22. Juni 2011)

hört sich intressant an......


----------



## Houschter (22. Juni 2011)

Termin hab ich noch keinen speziellen im Blick. Ein WE im Juli wäre passend.

Von DÜW bis Annweiler stellt sich die Sache wie folgt dar:





Strecke: 92km; 3300hm 

Für die komplette Tour kämen noch hinzu:

Neuleiningen - DÜW: 18km; 400hm
Annweiler - Schweigen: 41km; 1400hm


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2011)

Gestern abend eine Konversation in diversen Dialekten (schwäbisch, sächsisch, pfälzisch) am Nachbartisch mitbekommen, bei der sich verschiedene Erwachsene über die MP3-Funktion ihrer Smartphones Lieder vorgespielt haben ...

"Nee, Rammstein ist schon klasse, die haben tiefgründige Texte"
"Ja, des Konzert war geil!"
"Nee, des war affengeil!"
...
"Warst Du auf dem Andrea Berg Konzert? Des war geil"
"Ja, des war affengeil!"
...
"In letzter Zeit hört man wieder oft die Beatles"
"Ja, die haben die Musik geprägt!"
"Abba"
"Genau, die Agnetha ist geil! Die mocht' ich schon immer"
"Aber U2 finde ich auch klasse"
Ein Smartphone gibt 'still haven't found' wieder.
"Oder, warte mal da, was ich da habe ..."
Man hört Kirk Hammett 'nothing else matters' anstimmen, nach ca. 15 Sekunden ruft es laut:
"Guns'n'Roses ... geil!"
"Näää, des is 'nassing elz mädders' vunn 'Meddalligga'! Geil!"

In dem Moment konnte ich nicht mehr, leerte mein Glas und zog von dannen ... direkt in eine Gewitterfront hinein, aber mir war es in dem Moment egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2011)

Glas vorher zu leeren war ne Gute Entscheidung!!!

Gruß

Fibbs - griechischer Wein La La La


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> In dem Moment konnte ich nicht mehr, leerte mein Glas und zog von dannen ... direkt in eine Gewitterfront hinein, aber mir war es in dem Moment egal!



Das war aber ein Fehler, durch den Du sicher das Beste verpasst hast:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH8IrUkwShg"]YouTube        - âªRolf Zukowski Drei Chinesenâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## donnersberger (24. Juni 2011)

von U2+Metallica zu Kinderliedern ist ein ganz schöner Sprung - was ist in der Zwischenzeit passiert? Oder ist das gar kein Kinderlied??


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Juni 2011)

Na, bei der Einmal-mit-Alles-Liste kann und darf der erfolgreichste deutschsprachige Interpret doch nicht fehlen.

:kotz:




Wäre Rolf Zukowski von beherzten Eltern früher ausgeschaltet worden, wäre es um unsere Jugend besser gestellt. Ich habe versagt!


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2011)

Bei dem ham'se wenigstens gelernt, dass man zum Rad fahren einen Helm aufsetzt. Auch wenn man/frau das wenige Jahre später "wechen der Frisur" leugnen will.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Juni 2011)

Du meinst, das wäre das richtigte um bei SIS die unbelehrbaren Helmverweigerer umzustimmen?

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Schlammbeinvariante!


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst, das wäre das richtigte um bei SIS die unbelehrbaren Helmverweigerer umzustimmen?
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Schlammbeinvariante!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Abwarten, obs heute abend wie angekündigt regnet?


----------



## Kelme (29. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube abwarten und dann starten ist eine gute Alternative. Wobei mein Terminkalender maximal ein Zusammentreffen mit der Truppe am Lamb-# erlaubt - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2011)

Bin momentan auch auf "Abwarten" eingestellt ...
a) wegen der Entwicklung des Wetters
b) habe ich noch'n Meeting bis halb fünf
c) muss ich die Baustelle evtl. nochmal kontrollieren


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Juni 2011)

Meine Frage kann ich für mich inzwischen selbst beantworten: Keine Zeit mehr für die Ausfahrt, ich werd's wohl morgen nachholen.


----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2011)

Eben erst aus dem Meeting gekommen ... werde es wohl auch morgen nachholen.


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2011)

Am 06.07. dabei.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juli 2011)

2011-07-06 dabei

1800-30-1000?

Homeland-cloudburst-trails?


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2011)

Wo warst du denn in Urlaub? Haben die dir dein persönliches Datums- und Uhrzeitformat da versaut, oder was? Die Muttersprache auch?

Die Parameter stimmen aber .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Juli 2011)

Klingt nach britischem Militär... Falklandinseln?


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2011)

Würde eventuell nachkommen, da ich noch ein Vorstellungsgespräch bis ca. 1630 habe.


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2011)

So wie schauts aus? Heut owend? Bier und WÃ¼rstchen? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtI-vLW8UMY"]YouTube        - âªWÃÂ¼rstchen & Bier - Saufen mit Schulz (Bud Spencer & Terence Hill) germanâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2011)

Werde da sein. Muss nur noch den Haardtfahrer davon überzeugen, dass wir nicht den Wollkenbruchweg hoch fahren, da ich heute mit meinem eingängigen Bling-bling-Rad fahren will. Ein Teilstück geht, aber alles von unten an ist mir im Moment noch ein bissel viel. Also Bierchen und Wurst.


----------



## Houschter (6. Juli 2011)

Komme auch mit 2-3 Leuten!

@nico: bring deinen Terminkalender mit


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Juli 2011)

Bah, nee, jetzt mitten am Tag Bier und Würstchen stülpen, nur um zu klären, ob wir den Wolkenbruchweg rauf fahren, nee, da kotz ich bloß und hab dann schlechten Atem. Kommt geschäftlich nicht gut!

Also: Kein WBW. Könnte dann für die Eingangfraktion eine schöne Variante am Weinbietrand entlang mit fluffigem Auf-und-Ab bieten.


----------



## Andybopp (6. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Werde da sein.



Achtung Novum  Werde auch mal aufschlagen (wenn´s net räääänt). Schlage am L-# direkt auf (fahre von daheim los) und zwar gegen 7 PM CEST (für die beim britischen Militär) ...


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Werde da sein. Muss nur noch den Haardtfahrer davon überzeugen, dass wir nicht den Wollkenbruchweg hoch fahren, da ich heute mit meinem eingängigen Bling-bling-Rad fahren will. Ein Teilstück geht, aber alles von unten an ist mir im Moment noch ein bissel viel. Also Bierchen und Wurst.





Houschter schrieb:


> @nico: bring deinen Terminkalender mit



Bestens. Ich starte in Frankenstein und mache zwischen drin noch ne Runde Drachenfels und Saupferch incl. nicolikem Weicheiuphill! 

Terminkalender ist natürlich immer am Mann!


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich net um 18oo am Bhf bin, komme ich einfach hinterhergehechelt ....


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich net um 18oo am Bhf bin, komme ich einfach hinterhergehechelt ....


Heute wieder ne Runde Teufelsfelsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Heute wieder ne Runde Teufelsfelsen?



Hochzus?


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Also: Kein WBW. Könnte dann für die Eingangfraktion eine schöne Variante am Weinbietrand entlang mit fluffigem Auf-und-Ab bieten.


Küsschen . Ganz lieb.

@hechel-lomo: Wenn die Pantherkuh dabei wäre, müsstest du einfach der Blutspur folgen. Ich könnte aber dir einen Hund leihen, der das auch ohne Blutspur erledigt .


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hochzus?


Ahh, noooo... 
Aber WBW mit integriertem Teufelsfelsen ist bei mir eh nicht so einfach möglich, da ich ja aus der anderen Richtung komme und nach dem schiefen Sack bestimmt kein Bock mehr habe noch nen Berg hoch zu fahren.


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Küsschen . Ganz lieb.
> 
> @hechel-lomo: Wenn die Pantherkuh dabei wäre, müsstest du einfach der Blutspur folgen. Ich könnte aber dir einen Hund leihen, der das auch ohne Blutspur erledigt .



Ok, ich nehm den Hund!
Mist, muss jetzt langsam mal aus dem Büro kommen ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2011)

Kelme´s Hund rennt doch überall - nur nicht auf den Wegen


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kelme´s Hund rennt doch überall - nur nicht auf den Wegen


Mein Hund kackt nicht auf Wege und ist ansonsten als Trailsuchhund ausgebildet.


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mein Hund kackt nicht auf Wege und ist ansonsten als Trailsuchhund ausgebildet.



Na, des mit dem Kacken kann ich ja bestätigen, aber letzten Frei-/Samstag stand er schon ab und an mal im Weg rum ... ;-)

BTW: War heute 'n schöner Abend, gute Gespräche, gesellige Runde, lustige Kollegen ... und die Küche war noch nicht kalt ;-)


----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Na, des mit dem Kacken kann ich ja bestätigen, aber letzten Frei-/Samstag stand er schon ab und an mal im Weg rum ... ;-)
> 
> BTW: War heute 'n schöner Abend, gute Gespräche, gesellige Runde, lustige Kollegen ... und die Küche war noch nicht kalt ;-)


Ja natürlich steht der im Weg rum, weil er eben brav auf dem Weg bleibt.

Genau. War sehr löblich gestern. Noch fein mit Nico auf dem Rückweg parliert und zu angemessener Zeit nach schöner Trailabfahrt in der Kelme-Burg aufgeschlagen.


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2011)

Parliert ist gut... Gerast wie ein Irrer bist du!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. Juli 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Parliert ist gut... Gerast wie ein Irrer bist du!!!



Das sind gestern irgendwie alle!  Immer diese Hetzerei...


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das sind gestern irgendwie alle!  Immer diese Hetzerei...


Oh man. Wenn das übernächstes Wochende auch so wird bekomm ich Plaque...


----------



## Houschter (7. Juli 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oh man. Wenn das übernächstes Wochende auch so wird bekomm ich Plaque...



Ich war Opfer nicht Täter!


----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2011)

Äähmm, 'tschuldigung auch. Dabei war ich der Meinung, dass _ich _eher der Bremsklotz gerade an den bergauf-Kotz-Passagen gewesen wäre. Ne? War nicht? Na dann. Aber die anderen haben auch gedrückt. Der mit dem roten Hinterrad z. Bsp.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Juli 2011)

13. Juli im Jahre des Herrn 2011:

Das Weinbiet ist samt Weindorf Haardt alpenhaft in Wolken gehüllt. Es regnet Tiroler Schnüre.

Über Südfrankreich saugt sich der Luftwirbel wunderbar mit neuem Wasser voll.

Ich werde heute Abend Dehnübungen machen und den an die Scheibe prasselnden Regen genießen.


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2011)

Eine gepflegte Abendausfahrt wäre am morgigen Tag ein höchst vergnüglicher Einstieg in meinen Urlaub. Meine Dame, meine Herren - wie schaut's aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Oah, Mist.
Schon wieder'n Vorstellungsgespräch ... mannoh!
Würde direkt nach L-# hochkommen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe beschlossen, auch bei leichtem Regen zu fahren. 

Mal ein Vorschlag, da ich eh immer just late eintreffe: Können wir uns vorab auf eine Hauptrichtung einigen, d.h. entweder erst Richtung Nollenkopf/Hohe Loog oder erst Weinbiet? Bei letzterer Richtung könnte ich ja direkt vor der Tür auf das Rollkommando warten.


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2011)

Nachdem das letzte "Kelme-Versenken" in Richtung Norden/Weinbiet stattfand, bitte ich darum am morgigen Tag über die "Süd-Route" zu fahren, damit ich mir dort ein ruhiges Plätzchen aussuchen kann.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Zum Abtauchen? Wie wäre es mit den Teichen im Kaltenbrunnertal?

Nee, ich kann jetzt auch gaaanz langsam ... so wie letzten Mittwoch, da war das Tempo vorne völlig normal.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Na gut, konstruktiver Vorschlag, ist aber länger:

I.
Hbf - Nollenkopf - Speyerheld - Armbanduhr - Königsmühle - Kleine Ebene - Domplatte - Kaisergarten - Gelbes Kreuz vs. WBW - L#

II.
Hbf - Königsmühle - Kleine Ebene - Domplatte - Kaisergarten - Gelbes Kreuz vs. WBW - L#

Gibt es von Lambrecht aus eigentlich noch eine andere Variante zum L# als Gelbes Kreuz oder WBW, z.B. flacher, aber länger?


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es von Lambrecht aus eigentlich noch eine andere Variante zum L# als Gelbes Kreuz oder WBW, z.B. flacher, aber länger?


Jepp, gibbet. Man kann auch Kombinationen fahren.
Vielleicht fahren wir statt über die Kaisergarten "nur" über die Stadter Bank nach Lambrecht.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Stadter Bank



Kenn ich bestimmt, wurde mir aber noch nicht namentlich vorgestellt.


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Juchhu!
Termin umgeplant, dann könnte es doch was um 18oo Uhr werden ;-)


----------



## Houschter (19. Juli 2011)

Wenns Wetter halbwegs passt komm ich auch!


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2011)

Uffbasse! Die Speyerer-Rennbrezeln treffen sich auch um 18:00 Uhr zur Abfahrt der Marathonstrecke. Also nicht da mitfahren, wo es nach SixtuFit und Startöl riecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Bin ich nach dem letzten Anstieg am vergangenen Samstag auch ne Rennbrezel? Rieche allerdings nicht nach Startöl ...


----------



## coffer (20. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Uffbasse! Die Speyerer-Rennbrezeln treffen sich auch um 18:00 Uhr zur Abfahrt der Marathonstrecke. Also nicht da mitfahren, wo es nach SixtuFit und Startöl riecht.


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn wettertechnisch z.Zt. in der Pfalz aus?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juli 2011)

nass - oben und unten


----------



## Houschter (20. Juli 2011)

Zu naß! Ich bin raus und genieße mein temporäres Strohwitwerdasein!


----------



## Kelme (20. Juli 2011)

Jetzt bin ich ja ein wenig weiter westlich als der Start- und Zielort. Das Wetter ist Mist. In anbetracht der Aussicht auf meinen Urlaub und der Chance dort dem besseren Wetter auflauern zu können, setze ich ein dickes Fragezeichen hinter meine Mitfahrt heute.

Wenn ich da bin: Gut.
Sonst: Nicht warten.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juli 2011)

Falls es gegen 18 Uhr entgegen meiner Erwartung nicht regnet und der Himmel ein fröhliches hellgrau trägt, werde ich eher ne kleine Weinbietrunde drehen. Heute muss ich nicht unbedingt die Regenklamotten von oben, unten und innen anfeuchten.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

Die Fakten für heute Abend stehen nach dem Wetterbericht fest: Es hat sich ein Tiefdruckgebiet über dem Atlantik festgefressen, welches dauerhafte Wolkendecke über den Kontinent schickt.

Es wird den ganzen Tag und den Abend so weiterregnen wie jetzt, d.h. trocken, leichter Regen, trocken, Sprühregen, leichter Regen, trocken usw.

Da die für die Entschiedung notwendigen Parameter bekannt sind, kann auch entschieden werden: Mann oder Memme? 

Irgendwie hab ich heute Lust auf eine Regenfahrt! Weiß auch nicht recht, warum? Aber deshalb eine Erkältung riskieren? Und muss das bis zum L# sein .... Wackelwackelschwank... draußen sieht´s gerade schon sch... aus ...

Also wenn einer mitfährt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

Mit meinem letzten Klick hat es angefangen zu schütten!

Ein Zeichen?

Muss schnell das Fenster schließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2011)

In HD sieht es recht annehmbar aus.
Ich fahr ma los und lass mich überraschen. ;-)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Juli 2011)

Moin Ihr Zückerpüppchen,

gestern war es prima. Zu Beginn leichter Sprühregen, dann vollständig trocken von oben. Bin am ersten Berg in meiner vorsorglich übergestülpten Softshelljacke eingekocht. Von unten war es auch nicht matschig, trocknet hier ja schnell ab. Steine trocken, Sand schwer!

War eine schöne Ausfahrt über Kleine Ebene, unbekannte Wege zum Kaisergarten usw., auch wenn ich Singlespeedern bei der Streckenwahl nun keine Zugeständnisse mehr machen werde, schon gar nicht, wenn ich ob des Wetters hinten mit der Bremse namens Fetter Albert unterwegs bin. Nix da Forstweg rauf und dann stampft Lomo durch! Da wird ab jetzt wieder der Trail genommen!

Am L# konnten wir zwischen den hochgestellten Stühlen gerade noch ein Getränk, Tapferkeitsschnaps und ne kalte Wurst mit Senf ergattern. Nach dem letzten Schluck ging um 20.30 die Zugbrücke hoch.


----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2011)

Ok, das nächste mal wieder Trails bergauf!


----------



## Houschter (21. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Zückerpüppchen



Ruhig Brauner! 

Im Raum Landau haben sich zwei Franks auch nicht lumpen lassen. Wir waren hart am Glas und es wurde sich nicht geschont...


----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2011)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Juli 2011)

Für Mittwoch (Regen angesagt) brauchen wir wegen der Sommerferienschließung am L# noch ein Ziel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch (Regen angesagt) brauchen wir wegen der Sommerferienschließung am L# noch ein Ziel!



Hm, mal überlegen ... oder hat schon jemand was parat?


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch (Regen angesagt) brauchen wir wegen der Sommerferienschließung am L# noch ein Ziel!



Ne nasse Runde über die Hügel um NW und anschliessend BB?
Alternativ Anti-Weizen-Dingens am Hammer in SP?
Oder komplett nen Ruhetag einlegen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

Boaah, hier steppt ja der Sommerlochbär! Scheinen alle das Radfahren aufgegeben zu haben. 

Nach dem Wetterbericht soll es heute Abend regnen, wäre ja nicht so schlimm. Was mich stört, ist das danach angesagte Gewitter gegen 20.00 Uhr. Die Wolken hängen auch schwer über dem PW. Bin gerade von MA aus hergefahren.

Da ich an der Mtb-Freudenquelle Haardtrand wohne, werde ich meinen Heimvorteil nutzen und spontan entscheiden, ob ich eine Indoorsofaeinheit einschiebe oder mich ordentlich dreckig mache. Bei Gewitter in den Wald fahre ich aber nicht!

Ansonsten soll am Wochenende die Sonne aufs Haupt scheinen!


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Ok, werde auch spontan entscheiden, ob ich mich aufs Rad begebe, wenn die Prognosen so unbestimmt sind.

By the way: wo schlägt der Blitz am ehesten ein?
Carbon? Alu? Stahl?
Wie sieht das bei nem Materialmix aus, z.B. Alurad mit Carbonsattelstütze?

Versuch macht kluch ....


----------



## donnersberger (27. Juli 2011)

Lomo, also ich würde Dir empfehlen für alle Fälle einen *Faraday-Käfig *mitzunehmen.

Da die meisten Haustierbesitzer, zumindest die, die *Faradays *zu Hause haben, ja eh die Teile irgendwo rumstehen haben, kannst Du Dir die sicherlich mal für nen thunderstorm nightride ausleihen. 







Ansonsten hilft eigentlich nur die *Leitfähigkeit * (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Leidensfähigkeit) der Mitfahrer zu erhöhen (die anderen mit Wasser übergießen ist da sicherlich die einfachste Möglichkeit), weil ja der Blitz sich den Weg mit dem geringsten Widerstand sucht, vergleichbar mit den Snowboardern in den Liftschlangen 

Als dritte Möglichkeit ist die mit dem _Fluxkompensator_ und den 1 Punkt 21 Gigawatt, aber obde des bis heute Abend aufgebaut kriegst..


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Müsste des net Fahrraday-Käfig heissen?


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2011)

..die Wettervorhersagen sind seit Tagen total daneben. Bei uns sollte es heute immer wieder regnen, z.Zt. 25° und Sonne. 
Ab aufs Rad!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Juli 2011)

Momentan siehts doch wieder sehr schön nach Radfahren unter trockenen, warmen Bedingungen aus. Ich werd ab 18 Uhr ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (27. Juli 2011)

für was is der thrädd hier jetz? nich so schlau draus geworden.....  bin jetz zumindest noch den august in der heimat und suche ein rudel.
zum thema wetter: war gestern radeln und so nass wars garnicht also von unten, von oben kam eh nix 
komme aus der umgebung speyer


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Juli 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Momentan siehts doch wieder sehr schön nach Radfahren unter trockenen, warmen Bedingungen aus. Ich werd ab 18 Uhr ne Runde drehen.


Ähm, fällt dann wohl doch ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> für was is der thrädd hier jetz? nich so schlau draus geworden.....



Kommt drauf an, was man draus macht.
I.A. checken wir gegenseitig ab, ob wir mittwochs was unternehmen, radfahrtechnisch, oder nicht. 
Üblicherweise geht es um 18oo am Hbf in NW los und Ziel ist dann Lambertskreuz ... vorläufiges Ziel, denn man muss ja irgendwie wieder zurück. Allerdings machen die auf L-# z.Zt. Sommerpause ...



Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> ... komme aus der umgebung speyer



me2


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2011)

..fertig gegrillt. Alles trocken hier. Aber ich hörs rumpeln im Westen und Osten.
Jetzt biken.

Zisch!


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt biken.
> Zisch!



Gerade zurückgekommen ... zisch!


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Geht eigentlich was am kommenden Mittwoch?
Oder sind schon alle im Fieber und müssen sich schonen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. August 2011)

Bin am Mittwoch mit zwei Anlässen familiär verplant. Kann leider nicht!


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Wow! Doppelte Feierei?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. August 2011)

Klar - wennschendennschen!

Und das Beste: Ein Dritter zahlt die Feier (im kleinen Rahmen!)


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2011)

..aber zu SiS kommste doch?


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Zahlt da auch ein Dritter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. August 2011)

Da das Kommando Pfifferling am Donnerstag sich von einem kleinen Treffen weniger Menschen zu einer größreen Versammlung hungriger und durstiger Menschen entwickelt hat, wird sich der kleine Haufen der anreisenden Organisatoren zu einem Luftkampf über einem Stammtisch bereits am Mittwoch treffen müssen.


Kelme - do simmer dabei ...


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Hä?


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2011)

..auch "Hä" !  bin aber auch kein Organisator...  pfuh!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich was am kommenden Mittwoch?
> Oder sind schon alle im Fieber und müssen sich schonen?


Mittwochs wollte eher fahren als gehen. Wenn das in deinem Sinne ist, kannste mitkommen. Bei Sis schau ich mal, ob ich Zuschauer bin, oder doch irgendwo Not am Mann ist.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich was am kommenden Mittwoch?


 
also, wenn alles paßt, dann wollte ich Mi abend so ca. 2,00 h in den Wald (NW ab ~18:30), vllt. Weinbiet...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. August 2011)

Jemand, den ich recht lieb habe, hat mir tatsächlich für morgen um 17.00 Uhr  einen Termin eingetragen. 

Werde daher morgen, dem ersten Tag seit gefühlten drei Jahren, an dem es nicht regnen soll, nicht rechtzeitig da sein. Werde wohl erst gegen 18.30 Uhr wieder in NW sein. Wenn Ihr fahrt, könnte ich höchstens irgendwohin nachkommen.

Fährt überhaupt jemand oder ist allen dann zu trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (9. August 2011)

Da das Lambi noch bis 12.08. zu hat müsste eine Ausweichlokalität gefunden werden.


----------



## Kelme (9. August 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Da das Lambi noch bis 12.08. zu hat müsste eine Ausweichlokalität gefunden werden.



Ich hab' noch lecker Gemüsesuppe vom Wochenende und Bier. Ne, Scherz. Wenn ich meiner besten Ehefrau von allen jetzt wieder einen Stall voll Bikern zumute, kriegt die einen Anfall (zu recht). Zeitweise hatte sich die Zahl der Hausbewohner mehr als verdoppelt.


----------



## Frank_Philip (9. August 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Da das Lambi noch bis 12.08. zu hat müsste eine Ausweichlokalität gefunden werden.



Ich kenn da so ne Holzhütte in der Südpfalz, dann hätten wir zur Abwechslung mal Heimspiel


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2011)

Diese junge Hütte !


----------



## Houschter (9. August 2011)

Wie auch immer, nach der eher spärlichen Ausbeute vom Wochenende muss ich morgen mal wieder aufs Rad. Holzhütte als Abschluß klingt gut!


----------



## lomo (9. August 2011)

Meine Ausbeute war nicht spärlich ... muss aber auch wieder aufs Rad.
Hab Entzugserscheinungen ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. August 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## lomo (10. August 2011)

Ah Schei$$e,

habe nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen und komme relativ spät weg.
Wenn was geht, würde ich später dazustossen ...


----------



## Frank_Philip (10. August 2011)

Also, ich versuch es mal, Abfahrt 1800 8geht bei mir auch früher) am Bahnhof in Edenkoben, dann Tour über Rietburg, Ludwigsturm, Ringelsberghütte, dann Abfahrt zur Holzhütte. Von dann, je nach gusto Abschluss.
Na, jemand dabei ?!


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2011)

Datt schaff' ich nicht. Ersatzweise werde ich meinen Junior bei seiner ersten Traningsrunde für SiS2012 begleiten. Er hat Pläne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. August 2011)

Pack ich leider auch net ...


----------



## Frank_Philip (10. August 2011)

versuch war es wert !


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. August 2011)

Sollte für mich schaffbar sein.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. August 2011)

Frank(s): Steht der Termin und Treffpunkt noch?


----------



## lomo (10. August 2011)

Mist! Jetzt erst aus dem Meeeting rausgekommen und draussen is bestes Wetter


----------



## Frank_Philip (11. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Frank(s): Steht der Termin und Treffpunkt noch?



Sorry, ich habe gestern nicht mehr reingeschaut. Nachdem Kelme und Lomo abgesagt hatten, habe ich mich anderweitig verabredet und habe eine schöne Feierabendtour geniessen können. 

Kurzer Hinweis noch: von der St. Martiner Schutzhütte zum Hüttenbrunnen ist der Trail gesperrt. Gleiches gilt für die Auffahrt zur Lolosruhe von besagter Schutzhütte aus. Grund: Waldarbeiten.


----------



## lomo (15. August 2011)

Mittwochabend Abschlusstraining bevor es an den "Berg Weiss" geht?


----------



## Kelme (16. August 2011)

Komme von Weidenthal aus. Letzter Termin in FE ist zu spät für einen Start ab NW.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. August 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (16. August 2011)

Muß ich noch absagen, so oft wie ich zuletzt gefehlt habe?
Hoffe, dass sich das nach dem weißen Berg wieder einrenkt...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. August 2011)

Komme zum Bahnhof!


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2011)

Ein Pfundbrot, das quer über den Weg flitzt, kann zu dieser Jahreszeit im tiefen Wald ein gut rund gefutterter Igel sein.


----------



## Dddakk (18. August 2011)

...wer hat gewonnen? Albert oder Igel?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2011)

Albpffffff


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2011)

Die wachen Augen des alten Mannes haben gewonnen und das Rad mit dem inzwischen Judy-gelben Vorbau (sieht das geil aus) um das Pieksekissen herum gelenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2011)

Ja ja die Augen des alten Mannes


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2011)

So was ähnliches ist uns mal auf dem F-Weg passiert, nur ohne Igel...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. August 2011)

Wer ist diese Woche dabei?


----------



## MoneSi (30. August 2011)

Ich, ich, ich!!
Also, ich hab's fest vor. Kenne aber meinen Terminkalender noch nicht, da morgen mein erster Arbeitstag ist....


----------



## lomo (30. August 2011)

Ich eventuell nicht 

Mal nachdenken ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. August 2011)

Kann leider nicht!


----------



## lomo (31. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht!



Me 2


----------



## Kelme (7. September 2011)

Der sALAT war lecker und der Rest auch. Es wird wieder überschaubar am Mittwochabend auf dem Lamb-#.


----------



## lomo (8. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der sALAT war lecker und der Rest auch. Es wird wieder überschaubar am Mittwochabend auf dem Lamb-#.



wORSCHDSALAT?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. September 2011)

Sie tun es schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. September 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Sie tun es schon wieder.


----------



## Kelme (8. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> wORSCHDSALAT?


Im Dressing abgesoffener Salat mit Spuren von ökologisch unkorrektem tHUNFISCH.


----------



## lomo (8. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Im Dressing abgesoffener Salat mit Spuren von ökologisch unkorrektem tHUNFISCH.



Uuuuh, abgesoffener Salat.
Wenigstens die überflüssige Brühe abgekippt?


----------



## Kelme (8. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Wenigstens die überflüssige Brühe abgekippt?


Zwischen zwei Weizenradlern.


----------



## lomo (8. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwischen zwei Weizenradlern.



Waren die auch schlecht?


----------



## Kelme (8. September 2011)

Demnächst doch lieber Schorle. Ich muss die Umstellung mal konsequent angehen. Bestätigung für die Richtigkeit der "Schorle-Theorie" war der Genuss - und es war ein solcher - eines Flammkuchen "Pfalz" mit dünnen Scheiben von Blut- und Lewwerworschd (die werden in leicht angefrostetem Zustand geschnitten) drauf. Verdammt das ist lecker , aber nur echt mit Schorle.


----------



## lomo (12. September 2011)

Ich hol den Fred mal aus der Versenkung ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. September 2011)

Und? Gibt er noch Lebenszeichen von sich?


----------



## donnersberger (13. September 2011)

so nen abgehangenen Fred muss man erstmal liebevoll pflegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bevor er wieder Lebenszeichen von sich gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. September 2011)

Quatsch! Direkt den Defibrillator kurz reiben, dran halten, alle zur Seite, abdrücken:

*Mittwoch, 14. September 2011
18.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Neustadt Hauptbahnhof
Ziel: L#
Beleuchtung mitbringen!*

Zackzack!


----------



## lomo (13. September 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> so nen abgehangenen fred muss man erstmal liebevoll pflegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:d


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. September 2011)

Ich denke, ich werde dabei sein, versprechen kann ich's aber noch nicht.
Wenn, dann bringe ich wohl meinen Schwager mit, so please brush up your english skills.


----------



## lomo (13. September 2011)

Hä?


----------



## Kelme (13. September 2011)

Pardon?


----------



## Kelme (13. September 2011)

So wie's ausschaut, komme ich direkt ab Weidenthal zum Lamb-#.
Muss morgen in Stuttgart einen Porsche abholen. Gell PantherKuh .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. September 2011)

Mein Schwager ist Amerikaner.


----------



## lomo (13. September 2011)

Braucht der auch noch nen Porsche?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. September 2011)

Nee, jetzt ists zu spät. Vor sechs Wochen hätte er den noch nach North Carolina verschiffen lassen können.


----------



## lomo (14. September 2011)

Bin gerade an einem dran ...
Hätte dann evtl. gleich zwei besorgen können.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin gerade an einem dran ...
> Hätte dann evtl. gleich zwei besorgen können.


----------



## Kelme (14. September 2011)

Wird heute in die Pfalz überführt und am Wochenende ausgeliefert


----------



## lomo (14. September 2011)

Hm, Stefan Bellof .... wer kannte ihn?

Edit:
"The overall all-time lap record for the demanding 20 km Nürburgring-Nordschleife circuit in the Eifel Mountains has been achieved during the qualifying session for the 1983 1000km of Nürburgring, by Stefan Bellof, who drove his 956 around in 6 minutes 11.13 seconds, at an amazing average speed (considering the difficulty of the track layout) of 202 km/h (126 mph). The race lap record is held by the same Bellof, during the 1983 1000 km Nürburgring, the lap being clocked at 6:25.91."


----------



## Kelme (14. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, Stefan Bellof .... wer kannte ihn?


Risikoreiche Frage. Der tödliche Unfall war 1985. Da war ein guter Teil der hier Mitlesenden noch ein erwartungsvolles Funkeln im Augenwinkel ihrer zukünftigen Väter, oder hatte gerade das erste Dreirad unterm Hintern.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. September 2011)

1./2. Klasse Grundschule...

Aber den Text da oben hat Wikipedia auch in deutsch parat... 
Wenn der Typ damals den richtigen Vertrag gekriegt hätte, wäre Herr Schuhmacher
nur der zweite Rekord-Formel1-Weltmeister aus Deutschland.

Bis heit Owend. 



PS: Wir sehen uns erst oben, nicht dass jemand am Bahnhof auf mich wartet...



.


----------



## Sarrois (14. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, Stefan Bellof .... wer kannte ihn?
> 
> Edit:
> "The overall all-time lap record for the demanding 20 km Nürburgring-Nordschleife circuit in the Eifel Mountains has been achieved during the qualifying session for the 1983 1000km of Nürburgring, by Stefan Bellof, who drove his 956 around in 6 minutes 11.13 seconds, at an amazing average speed (considering the difficulty of the track layout) of 202 km/h (126 mph). The race lap record is held by the same Bellof, during the 1983 1000 km Nürburgring, the lap being clocked at 6:25.91."


 
Mmmh,

ich kann mich an ein Rennen in Monaco erinnern,
da haben ein gewisser Senna und ein gewisser Bellof mit alten Schrottkübeln die Favoriten schwer aufgemischt
Das wäre der erste Sieg geworden.

Im Nachhinein, ist der Unfall in Spa immer noch sehr sehr traurig und total unnötig zu werten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 1./2. Klasse Grundschule...
> 
> Aber den Text da oben hat Wikipedia auch in deutsch parat...
> Wenn der Typ damals den richtigen Vertrag gekriegt hätte, wäre Herr Schuhmacher
> ...


 
So weit ich weiß,
hatte der schon den Vertrag mit den Roten in der Tasche.

Viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## Kelme (14. September 2011)

Wie geil! Vollmond und dann mal das Licht ausmachen .


----------



## lomo (15. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie geil! Vollmond und dann mal das Licht ausmachen .



Was machst denn du für unanständige Sachen?


----------



## el Zimbo (15. September 2011)

Blutet's noch?


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2011)

Dein Ohr, weil ich dich gestern zugetextet habe ? 
Da musst du mal vor den Spiegel treten und den Kopf leicht zur Seite drehen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. September 2011)

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/CeHwJI2-Hessi-James-Badesalz


----------



## el Zimbo (15. September 2011)

Diederfedochgarnedmehrg'schlachtwerrn! 

@Kelme: Meine Ohren haben Hornhaut - war cool gestern!


----------



## Flugrost (15. September 2011)

Hast dir schon einen "Bimsstein" ins Ohr geschubst? 

Jepp, war cool!


----------



## lomo (15. September 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...
> Jepp, war cool!



Sorry, wenn ich dich nach mehrmaligen Zuprosten auf der Kalmit nicht wahrgenommen habe ... dafür hat es gestern geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. September 2011)

Steht morgen noch jemand gegen 18 Uhr mit MTB am Bahnhof?


----------



## lomo (20. September 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Steht morgen noch jemand gegen 18 Uhr mit MTB am Bahnhof?



Eventüll ä bissel später.
Hab noch Wörgschopp ... weiss nicht, ob ich rechtzeitig wegkomme.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2011)

Ich mach heute auch einen Wörgschopp - das Ziel: endlich mal wieder Fully fahren am Wochenende... 

Spiel Fass eute Habend!


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2011)

Ich habe meinen Wörlschobb hinter mir (gestern in MS) und wäre durchaus geneigt - Achtung! Oww8 - mein Schaltungsrad mal wieder durch den Wald zu bewegen (steht seit dem Mont Blanc im Eck). Ist jetzt bloß der Mist mit meiner nicht vorhandenen Zugverbindung nach NW zum Treffpunkt. Ich geh' mal ans Nachdenken und ggfs. trifft man sich auf em Lamb-#. Hätte mal Lust einen Sundowner auf dem Felsen des Drachen zu nehmen. Mal schauen.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2011)

Jetzt awwer 8tung - de Kelme fahrt mit Schall-Dung... 

Einen Sundowner auf dem rötlich gefärbten Drachenfels aus einem feinen kleinen Silberfläschchen,
dessen Antlitz ein ach so edles Symbol ziert?


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt awwer 8tung - de Kelme fahrt mit Schall-Dung...
> 
> Einen Sundowner auf dem rötlich gefärbten Drachenfels aus einem feinen kleinen Silberfläschchen,
> dessen Antlitz ein ach so edles Symbol ziert?


Ich gebe zu, dass mein erster Gedanke war ein Fläschchen des vorzüglichen Montepulciano d'Abruzzo gen Felsen zu kutschieren, aber das feine silberne Gefäß ist eine wohlfeile Alternative (oder Ergänzung?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2011)

Damit werden wir im Winter bestimmt mal noch anstoßen,
nicht dass das vergessen wird! 

Eine Flachmann-Flachland-Tour sollte es aber nicht werden...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. September 2011)

Männer!!! Hebt euch das Schnapps Saufen für die Nikolaustour auf!!! Selbst ich/wir werden mit dem Zug anreisen...
Ach und Kelme, wenn du dieses Jahr nicht dabei bist werde ich das nun wirklich persönlich nehmen!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2011)

Genau. Kelme kommt als Nikolaus...


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2011)

Ist aber schon ordentlich für ne Abfahrt vom Drachenfels: 0,375 l . Das sind ja 2 schwäbische Viertele!


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Das sind ja 2 schwäbische Viertele!


Der gemeine Schwabe isst dann vorher extra nichts, damit es zu einem billigen Vollrausch reicht.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. September 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Steht morgen noch jemand gegen 18 Uhr mit MTB am Bahnhof?



Werde am Bahnhof sein. Ob mit dem Rad, wird sich noch ergeben. 

Bring bitte meine Erleuchtung mit.


----------



## lomo (21. September 2011)

Ich komme ... bin fast schon unterwegs.


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2011)

Treffpunkt "7 Wege"? Ich bringe aus Westen den Wein und die Gläser mit.
Anzahl? Uhrzeit?


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2011)

Nur ein wönziger Schlock ...




Sundowner von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2011)

..mit Blick zum Samstagsziel. 


Kampaii!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nur ein wönziger Schlock ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2011)

Kelme - gesagt, getan. 

Zimbo - auch gesagt, getan:





...das wird ein gutes und sehr schnelles Wochenende.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. September 2011)

Morgen, 28.09.2011 mal wieder über den Kaisergarten?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. September 2011)

Hab nix dagegen.


----------



## Dddakk (29. September 2011)

..na das war ja echt schön dort, als ichs gefunden hatte .  Danke an den Telefonjoker auf dem Hinweg und die Windschattenspender bei der Abfahrt! 

Was macht der Finger?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. September 2011)

Sieht wieder aus wie vorher!


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann am Mittwoch doch nicht. 
Henri kommt.


----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2011)

Hä?


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hä?


Na der, der sein Rad kaputt hatte und deshalb vor 14 Tagen nicht ins Kloster konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na der, der sein Rad kaputt hatte und deshalb vor 14 Tagen nicht ins Kloster konnte.



Bring'n doch mit!


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Henri kommt.



Und? 
Erzähl mal!


----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na der, der sein Rad kaputt hatte und deshalb vor 14 Tagen nicht ins Kloster konnte.



wie und jetzt isser wegen nem kaputten Rad kein Mönch geworden? Sowas aber auch..


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> wie und jetzt isser wegen nem kaputten Rad kein Mönch geworden? Sowas aber auch..



Tja, Momente die Weltgeschichte schrieben!


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2011)

Das war eine Turboeinführung in die Pfälzer Küche und die Pfälzer Trinkgewohnheiten. Wobei - nach der ersten Schorle gleich mal das Wasser weg gelassen und jetzt stehen hier knapp 3 leere Weinflaschen bei mir in der Bude. Ok, es waren immerhin fünf Leute insgesamt, aber man muss die Fahrer, Kranken und Wassertrinker ja noch abziehen.

@Döner: Pläne für neue Räder hat er genug und was für feine!


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das war eine Turboeinführung in die Pfälzer Küche und die Pfälzer Trinkgewohnheiten. Wobei - nach der ersten Schorle gleich mal das Wasser weg gelassen und jetzt stehen hier knapp 3 leere Weinflaschen bei mir in der Bude. Ok, es waren immerhin fünf Leute insgesamt, aber man muss die Fahrer, Kranken und Wassertrinker ja noch abziehen.
> 
> @Döner: Pläne für neue Räder hat er genug und was für feine!



Ok, fünf Leute, minus Fahrer, Kranke und Wassertrinker, das sind drei, also drei Flaschen Wein auf 2 Köpfe! Pfälzer Arithmetik!
Erscheinungsdatum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Erscheinungsdatum?



Mmmhh, Meich, Stjin, Phaty, Pit. Das kann noch dauern. Aber immerhin in vier Tagen abgefrühstückt. Das ist kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mmmhh, Meich, Stjin, Phaty, Pit. ...


Coool, ist das dann in mehreren Ausgaben?
Das erste mal seit langem, das ich mir das mal wieder zu Gemüte führen muss ...


----------



## Kelme (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehme an häppchenweise. Pro Nummer ein Portrait.

Einen lockeren Finger am Regler hat er auch noch.


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Einen lockeren Finger am Regler hat er auch noch.



Hahaha, sowas hatte ich mir noch gedacht!


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

Die Saison wirft ihre Schatten voraus: klick mich


----------



## Dddakk (7. Oktober 2011)

6 x:  dabei!


----------



## donnersberger (7. Oktober 2011)

hmmm lägga


----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

:hochhol:

Morsche jemand drowwe?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Oktober 2011)

Hm, hm. Noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

Buchsenspiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Rad ist sowieso momentan nicht fahrbar, so ganz ohne Tauchrohreinheit. 10 Tage Durchlaufzeit hat Toxoholic's derzeit bei Gabeln, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Arrrgh, also 10 Tage Urlaub einplanen ...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

@Fritz: Wer interessiert sich schon für Toxoholics?
Alle Kollegen, die schon was da hin geschickt haben, haben mir andere Service-Werkstätten empfohlen...

@Lomo: Bin drowwe, früher als sonst - könnte sein, dass wir uns verpassen;
ich fahre von Lambrecht zum Essen hoch und danach wieder im Dunkeln runter.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wir werden sehen wie's läuft. Sie haben (ab heute) nur das Casting mit Buchsen, da wird schon nichts katastrophal schief gehen. Außerdem war ich zu faul, mich über die anderen Serviceanbieter zu informieren.
Davon unabhängig wird sich die Tage zeigen, wie lange das Spicy pausieren muss.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

Deiner Signatur entnehme ich, dass du eine Ausweichmöglichkeit hast... 
Bogie kann dir eine Adresse in UK und eine in Österreich vermitteln, da waren alle zufrieden, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

"Dem Inschenöör is nix zu schwöör"
Also, den großen Hammer und den Austreiber her ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, bei der Wurzelpassage hätte ich fragen können.
Die rote Alternative mag ich derzeit nicht so, da besteht Reformstau an der Front. Aber fahrbar ist sie.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie kommst du jetzt auf die Wurzelpassage?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist das nicht die Fachwerkstätte für die Anwendung hammerartiger Werkzeuge zur Bearbeitung mannigfaltiger fahrradbezogener Aufgabenstellungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Oktober 2011)

Herr Lomo, ich werde heute nicht Richtung Lambertskreuz starten.


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Is notiert!


----------



## sugarbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Naja, wir werden sehen wie's läuft. Sie haben (ab heute) nur das Casting mit Buchsen, da wird schon nichts katastrophal schief gehen. Außerdem war ich zu faul, mich über die anderen Serviceanbieter zu informieren.
> Davon unabhängig wird sich die Tage zeigen, wie lange das Spicy pausieren muss.



Ich kann übrigens flatout-suspension für Dämpfer und Gabelwartung nur empfehlen
a) schneller Kontakt
b) schneller Service (Tallas-Gabel und Dämpfer nach nur 4 Tagen wieder zurück !!)
c) faire Preise (z.B. "Tuning" wie ProPedal Wirkung verstärken inkl.), ich habe nur die Hälfte im Vergleich zum Toxoholic Angebot bezahlt.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei Toxo lief es jetzt wie folgt ab: Dienstag abend war das Paket auf der Post, Donnerstag um 10 Uhr wurde der Eingang des Pakets bestÃ¤tigt. Keine zwei Stunden spÃ¤ter kam die Mitteilung, dass mein Casting wieder versandbereit, also mit neuen Buchsen versehen ist, und ich deshalb die Rechnung Ã¼ber 51â¬ plus Versand begleichen mÃ¶ge. Also nicht ganz die vorher verkÃ¼ndeten 10 Tage. Mal sehen, gut die Sache wieder zusammenpasst, wenn das Paket hier eintrifft.


----------



## Dddakk (16. Oktober 2011)

Wann ist denn das finale Event für 2011 auf LX ?
Und, wer bringt mich da hoch? (der Telefonjoker ist schon weg)
und, noch wichtiger, wer bringt mich wieder runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (16. Oktober 2011)

Gemäß alter Tradition müsste die Sause am Mittwoch nächste Woche (26.) sein.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, einmal kann der ddakk noch üben, dann wirds ernst.


----------



## lomo (16. Oktober 2011)

26ter? Sieht so aus.
Zum Üben habe ich am 19ten keine Zeit ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich las gerade Nachtbiken (ja, Lomo).
Wer kann denn morgen?


----------



## Kelme (18. Oktober 2011)

Morgen? Morgen bin ich in Hannover.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich schau, dass es geht...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2011)

Heut isses mir zu nass, vielleicht komme ich nächste Woche nochmal
zur großen Abschluss-Sause.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich werde die Nachtfahrerei auf morgen verlegen. Damit wäre der Herr Flugrost wohl der einzige, der noch verbleibt, zumindest ab Bahnhof NW. Kann ihm das jemand mitteilen?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ihm ne SMS geschickt...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Frage von Tag:

Hermann, kommst Du am Mittwoch zum L#?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2011)

Ne, ich habe da daheim eine kleine private Veranstaltung.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2011)

..könntest du nen schönen Weg für mich abstreuen?


----------



## lomo (24. Oktober 2011)

Hat's geschneit?


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2011)

..dann wärs ja leicht zu finden.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen mit dabei?


----------



## Franz/K3 (25. Oktober 2011)

Zimbo, Didi, Houschter, icke .... (viele ab Bahnhof Lambrecht gegen 17:30h)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Oktober 2011)

Und dann?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2011)

Oh, oh, wenn da mal nicht die Weizenvorräte eng werden. Da darf mein Weg zum L# aber nicht zu lang geraten...


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2011)

Unser Weg (zumindest meiner) führt direkt zum Weizen-Steak...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Unser Weg (zumindest meiner) führt direkt zum Weizen-Steak...



Interessante Alternative.
Bin da!


----------



## Houschter (25. Oktober 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Und dann?



Dann singen wir gemeinsam Lieder und tauschen Panini-Bilder!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Interessante Alternative.
> Bin da!


Wo?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2011)

Dafür! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPcEOdALYiM"]Die deutsche FuÃball-Nationalmannschaft singt ('74-'94)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Houschter (25. Oktober 2011)

Ach du Sch....., damit kannst ja ganze Opernsäle leer singen!


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2011)

..die Bands gibts nicht mehr.
Wir haben das Pech der Zu-spät-Geborenen!   

Lasst ihr mir morgen auf LX was übrig?
Obwohl, blöde Frage..ich muss vor euch dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Oktober 2011)

houschter schrieb:


> dann singen wir gemeinsam lieder und tauschen bikini-bilder!



hä?


----------



## lomo (25. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wo?



Mal schauen ... entweder NW oder Lambrecht.
Startet wer in NW? Und wann? As usual?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mal schauen ... entweder NW oder Lambrecht.
> Startet wer in NW? Und wann? As usual?


Ich starte in NW, wie gehabt um 18 Uhr.


----------



## lomo (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich versuche dazusein!


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2011)

@Lomo & Houschter

Es gibt Panini-Bikini-Sammelbilder?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2011)

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu...? :kotz:


----------



## Houschter (26. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Lomo & Houschter
> 
> Es gibt Panini-Bikini-Sammelbilder?



Echt!?! Hast du Doppelte?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Oktober 2011)

Nächste Woche würde ich mich euch mal anschließen. Da ich Urlaub habe und mal ein wenig abwechslung vom Lernen brauche würde ich gerne Nachmittags schon starten. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich hier ein Ortkundiger Begleiter finden würde


----------



## Houschter (26. Oktober 2011)

Mensch Chris, da hast aber ein schlechtes Timing! Heut ist am LX der Abschluss, da nach der Zeitumstellung Mittwochs wieder die "normalen" Öffnungszeiten gelten. 

Aber Mo und Di kann ich dir anbieten, da hab ich auch frei!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Oktober 2011)

Sowas aber auch . Wenn dann Dienstags, melde mich aber noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Oktober 2011)

Es war Abschluß! 

Das ist ja ein super Team dort!  

Und für die weiteste Anreise (4,7/200 sportlich; 60/100 unsportlich) gab es sogar vom Hasen noch nen Snickers für den Heimweg!  

Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Eröffnung!


----------



## lomo (27. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... vom Hasen noch nen Snickers ...



Uiuiui, zum Glück waren wir im oberem Stockwerk, da ging es ruhig und gesittet zu.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Oktober 2011)

..wir waren noch lange unten. Und wo bleibt das Hasenbild von 2010? Na?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Nächste Woche würde ich mich euch mal anschließen. Da ich Urlaub habe und mal ein wenig abwechslung vom Lernen brauche würde ich gerne Nachmittags schon starten. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich hier ein Ortkundiger Begleiter finden würde



Melde Dich mit dem Anliegen doch vor dem nächsten Mittwoch genauer, wenn es bei dem Tag bleiben soll. Auch wenn das L# früher schließt, können wir sicher eine angenehme Nachmittagstour legen. Muss ich nur einplanen können!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. Oktober 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Aber Mo und Di kann ich dir anbieten, da hab ich auch frei!



Montag geht leider nicht da ich jetzt doch nochmal arbeiten darf.

Dienstag könnte ich erst so ab 15:00 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Melde Dich mit dem Anliegen doch vor dem nächsten Mittwoch genauer, wenn es bei dem Tag bleiben soll. Auch wenn das L# früher schließt, können wir sicher eine angenehme Nachmittagstour legen. Muss ich nur einplanen können!



Danke für das Angebot, melde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal, wobei nächsten Mittwoch geht es bei mir jetzt doch nicht


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. November 2011)

Sooo, wie steht es um die Fortführung der wöchentlichen Abendrunde? Änderungen gewünscht? Oder so wie letzten Winter? Oder weiß nicht?


----------



## bastard1979 (7. November 2011)

wieder 18:00? ich versuch mich diesmal früher von der arbeit abzusetzen... letzte woch hats nicht geklappt..


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. November 2011)

Das will ich ja gerade herausfinden. Bisher war's 18 Uhr und wenn das allen Interessenten recht ist, bleibts dabei. Ansonsten bitte Vorschläge/Änderungswünsche anbringen.
Wär schön, wenn's bei dir regelmäßig klappt!


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2011)

Ich würde das beibehalten. Wenn ich nicht kann (wie am kommenden Mittwoch wegen Termin in Frankfurt), da ist es wurscht, ob wir 18:00 Uhr oder 18:30 Uhr losfahren. Entweder es klappt bei mir zu 18hundert oder gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (8. November 2011)

Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Houschter (8. November 2011)

Wieder mit Àpresbike im Flammkuchentempel? 

Momentan schlag ich mich noch mit einer nervenden Erkältung rum, aber danach kanns los gehen!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. November 2011)

Flammkuchenrunde sollte schon sein, denke ich. Wer ist denn morgen dabei? Ich kanns erst gegen 16 Uhr mit Sicherheit sagen. Wenn's blöd läuft, kann ich erst zu Speis und Trank.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. November 2011)

Die Saison startet ja viel versprechend...  Ich zumindest werde am Bahnhof sein, mal sehen wer noch.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. November 2011)

Muss noch einen Schriftsatz fertigen, will aber gern den fiesen, kalten, alles durchdringenden, klammen Nebelwaber durch die Kleidung drücken!

Bin dann mal da!


----------



## MoneSi (9. November 2011)

Bei mir wird das nichts heute. Für nächste Woche kann ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich absagen... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (9. November 2011)

Ich bin wie gesagt erkältungsbedingt nicht am Start.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. November 2011)

Gewabert hat's ordentlich, da konnte auch Wilma nicht mehr helfen. Ins Backblech haben wir dennoch gefunden und begegneten dort natürlich einem bekannten Gesicht (ich glaube er sitzt immer noch da). Zu n+1 hat es dieses Mal nicht gereicht, aber man muss ja Raum für Steigerungen lassen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich bin wie gesagt erkältungsbedingt nicht am Start.



macht wohl die Runde - ich habe meine gerade überwunden 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. November 2011)

Baah, das war kein Wetter für Brillenträger!

Feucht und kalt ist ja noch egal, aber ein Sichtbereich von wenigen Metern ist jenseits von spaßig. 

Zumindest war es etwas ganz anderes als sonst, immerhin!

Gegen Halsweh: 

Frischen Ingwer kauen! Bekämpft nachhaltig Bakterien und wirkt auch vorbeugend bei aufkeimender Erkältung. Den Geschmack muss man mögen.


----------



## Frank_Philip (10. November 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ... und begegneten dort natürlich einem bekannten Gesicht (ich glaube er sitzt immer noch da)....



ich konnte mich noch losreißen, aber so häufig bin ich dort auch nicht mehr ;-) Vielleicht bis demnächst mal wieder gemeinsam auf dem Rad


----------



## lomo (11. November 2011)

Ach ja, ich konnte am vergangenen Mittwoch auch nicht, habe woanders nen Schorle getrunken ...




[email protected] von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (12. November 2011)

So, missbrauche den Thread mal kurz.
Geht morgen, also am Sonntag was?
Nach 5 Tage Bayern, nur Großstadt und Gewerbegebiete muss ich mal wieder Wald sehen ....


----------



## Radler-01 (12. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... also am Sonntag ... muss ich mal wieder Wald sehen ....


 
geht mir ähnlich, vllt klappt´s bei mir ca. 13.30 - 1600 (da kommt dann der Kaffeebesuch... ). Ich denke an ´was kurzes z. B. NW - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte - Kaltenbrunnertal - NW oder Weinbiet mit kleinen Variationen ... was halt in 2 Std so reinpasst.

Ich schau morgen (So) vormittag wieder hier rein...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> So, missbrauche den Thread mal kurz.
> Geht morgen, also am Sonntag was?
> Nach 5 Tage Bayern, nur Großstadt und Gewerbegebiete muss ich mal wieder Wald sehen ....


Ich bin bei den AWPlern zu Gast, ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2011)

16112011180020500n+1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (14. November 2011)

... Quersumme ist 29 (n+1) ...


----------



## lomo (14. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> 16112011180020500n+1?



Jep!


----------



## lomo (15. November 2011)

Und? Und? Und?
Hebt noch jemand die Hand?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. November 2011)

Für's Fahren leider nicht, aber ich hoffe, ich kann zum Rahmenprogramm kommen.


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Plant noch jemand da zu sein? Oder fahr ich "alleenisch"?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. November 2011)

Hängt bei mir leider vom Tagesverlauf ab. Ob es klappt, kann ich leider erst gegen 16.00 Uhr feststellen. Werde dann eine kurze Nachricht hier einstellen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. November 2011)

Wenn da jetzt die Sonne rauskommt .....


----------



## Kelme (16. November 2011)

Isch hab gerade Rücken. Geht gar nicht.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. November 2011)

Zitat aus dem guten alten Joe-Bar-Comic:

... gebückt - aber nicht erniedrigt...

(Gute Besserung und viel Wärme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Isch hab gerade Rücken. Geht gar nicht.



Spritze hilft 

Gute Besserung


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn da jetzt die Sonne rauskommt .....



Brrrrr!


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Isch hab gerade Rücken. Geht gar nicht.



Autschn!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## bastard1979 (16. November 2011)

...kann noch nicht versprechen ob ich komme, sitze noch auf der arbeit... versuche aber alles dran zu setzen, brauche bewegung....


----------



## Houschter (16. November 2011)

Werde da sein.


----------



## Quente (16. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Isch hab gerade Rücken. Geht gar nicht.



oooohhhh, gerade rücken und doch auuuu.
 hmmmm? ferndiagnose "mann wird alt".
warm, warm, warm und ssp pause.
nein! der spruch mit "vorne und hinten" kommt nicht, den hab ich schon zu oft gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ... nein! der spruch mit "vorne und hinten" kommt nicht, den hab ich schon zu oft gehört.



??? Wie jetzt? Wer gackert muss auch legen. 

BTW, versuche rechtzeitig da zu sein ... hoffe dass ich zeitig aussem Geschäft loskomme.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. November 2011)

Werde heute weiter auf der Tastatur und dem Mikrofon tätig bleiben, Wird leider nix mit dem Draußensport. 

Euch viel Spaß und gutes Aufwäremn!


----------



## bastard1979 (16. November 2011)

schaffs nimmer..


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. November 2011)

Männer, wir arbeiten zuviel! Oder zu den falschen Zeiten!?


----------



## MoneSi (16. November 2011)

He, ich sitz auch noch im Büro!


----------



## Dddakk (16. November 2011)

..ihr müsst eben um 15 Uhr Feierabend machen, und um 20:30 ne zweite Schicht einlegen.  

(auanedhaue)

siehe "Heidelbergs Ferner....." Frähd


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Kinners!!!!
"Man arbeitet um zu leben!" Und nicht anderst! Gell!
n+1 hat gemundet, wobei Nummer zwo sehr gut zum Aufwärmen war! ;-)


----------



## Houschter (17. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> n+1 hat gemundet, wobei Nummer zwo sehr gut zum Aufwärmen war! ;-)



Nummer Zwo hatte es wirklich in sich, aber der Brand konnte gelöscht werden. 

Feiner Start in die Saison!


----------



## bastard1979 (18. November 2011)

will morgen mittag, z.B. 11:00, jemand biken gehen...mal wieder bei tageslicht?


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Fährt von Euch jemand morgen Abend ne runde durch den Wald??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

Also, ich wollte schon ...
Mal schauen, wer sich noch meldet.


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2011)

Es steht auf meinem Plan. Mal schauen.


Kelme - aktuell noch in MS


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte schon ...
> Mal schauen, wer sich noch meldet.


 
Was issn da für ne Uhrzeit angedacht?
Und wo wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2011)

18hundert
NW Hbf.


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es steht auf meinem Plan. Mal schauen.
> 
> 
> Kelme - aktuell noch in MS


 
Kreuz wedda gudd?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. November 2011)

Ich bin ebenpfalz Mitfahrer.


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2011)

Da ich am vergangenen Wochenende schon wieder zwei SSP-Touren fahren konnte und diese dem Rücken eher dienlich denn abträglich gewesen sind, sollte einer Ausfahrt nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> 18hundert
> NW Hbf.


 

Ich reise hier fertig angezogen zum Biken um 15Uhr ab.
18 Uhr sollte ich locker schaffen, ab Karlsruhe dreh ich die Heizung auf 26°, das nennt man passives Warmfahren


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es steht auf meinem Plan. Mal schauen.
> 
> 
> Kelme - aktuell noch in MS



Hopp, hopp.
Rechtzeitig den Abflug packen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Ich habs auch auf der Agenda.

@Keme: was iss denn bei euch in Weidenthal los?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. November 2011)

Da war halt jemand bei der letzten Tour zu langsam... stellt sich nur die Frage, wieso er den Klappspaten nicht wollte.


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> @Keme: was iss denn bei euch in Weidenthal los?



Ich verweise jetzt nur auf das da: Klick-klack

Wenn die Fundstelle 200 Meter Luftlinie von dir daheim liegt und an sich direkt an deiner (mehrfachen) täglichen Hundespaziergangsrunde liegt, ist das - nennen wir es - beunruhigend. Oder sagen wir mal so: Bei SiS wäre das nicht passiert. Der Fundort ist quasi von der Strecke kleinräumig umzingelt.


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

Öha.


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Starker Tobak! 

BTT: Tisch bestellen?


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich verweise jetzt nur auf das da: Klick-klack
> 
> Wenn die Fundstelle 200 Meter Luftlinie von dir daheim liegt und an sich direkt an deiner (mehrfachen) täglichen Hundespaziergangsrunde liegt, ist das - nennen wir es - beunruhigend. Oder sagen wir mal so: Bei SiS wäre das nicht passiert. Der Fundort ist quasi von der Strecke kleinräumig umzingelt.


 
Mehr als beunruhigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. November 2011)

Hat der Schoko-Suchhund es gewittert?


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> BTT: Tisch bestellen?


 
Wo??


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

sarrois schrieb:


> wo??



bb?


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Ich bestell mal für fünf Bikerlein.


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hat der Schoko-Suchhund es gewittert?


Ich war am Samstag zwischen 10:00 Uhr und 11:00 Uhr mit drei Hunden in dem Gebiet: Nichts auffälliges!


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)




----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich bestell mal für fünf Bikerlein.


 
Wo issn das?
Muss ich noch eine Schloss mitschleifen??


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. November 2011)

Das Backblech ist in der Innenstadt, in einem Parallelsträßchen zur Hauptstraße. Die Räder können wir in den hinteren Teil des zugehörigen Innenhofs stellen. Dort sieht sie jemand, der ganz durch geht. Ein bis zwei schlanke Kabelschlösser waren trotzdem immer dabei, ich glaube, es ist nicht notwendig, dass du dein eigenes mitbringst.


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das Backblech ist in der Innenstadt, in einem Parallelsträßchen zur Hauptstraße. Die Räder können wir in den hinteren Teil des zugehörigen Innenhofs stellen. Dort sieht sie jemand, der ganz durch geht. Ein bis zwei schlanke Kabelschlösser waren trotzdem immer dabei, ich glaube, es ist nicht notwendig, dass du dein eigenes mitbringst.


 
Ok,
dann kann ich auch evtl. wieder gleich ins Auto laden,
das steht ja dann am Bahnhof.


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Park auf der Festwiese. Da können wir dann später zusammen zu den Autos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (22. November 2011)

MI-18hundert HBF NW 

findet sich noch ein Plätzchen im BB?


----------



## bastard1979 (22. November 2011)

ich auch 1800 HBF!


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Park auf der Festwiese. Da können wir dann später zusammen zu den Autos.



D'accord.

Ich hoffe mal das morgen weniger Wahnsinnige auf der A8 unterwegs sind wie heute


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Wenn das so weiter geht reservier ich gleich die ganze Wirtschaft!


----------



## MoneSi (22. November 2011)

Plan mich bitte auch mit ein!


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht reservier ich gleich die ganze Wirtschaft!



Ahhh noch was erste oder zweite Ausfahrt von Landau kommend??


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Erste. NW-Süd


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. November 2011)

Zweite.

Edit: Haha, fast gleichzeitig. Aber wieso über NW-Süd zur Festwiese? Das ist doch nicht schneller als über Nord?


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Zweite.



Kobb odda Zaal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr?



Eischndlisch kennd ma heut Owend schon in de Beitz hugge ;-)


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Heid isch Ruhedaach! Moije widder.


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Heid isch Ruhedaach! Moije widder.


Bei mia nidd


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Bei mia nidd



Jo, awwer die Beitz hod zu.


----------



## Sarrois (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Jo, awwer die Beitz hod zu.


Isch wääs währ Asch zu weid foa e Schobbe
Bi smoin
Isch nemm die zwett Ausfaat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

Uff!. Hat schon jemand durchgezählt?
Wieviel Stücker kriegt man aus so nem Flammkuchen raus???


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. November 2011)

42


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

Dann ist ja alles im Lot!


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

"n"  wird morgen sehr groß...und "+1" wird auch nicht für alle reichen.


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> "n"  wird morgen sehr groß...und "+1" wird auch nicht für alle reichen.



n+1+1?
Nummer zwo für alle?


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2011)

Zwo = RS+1


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Zweite.
> 
> Edit: Haha, fast gleichzeitig. Aber wieso über NW-Süd zur Festwiese? Das ist doch nicht schneller als über Nord?


Weil du über Nord nicht hin kommst, B38 ist mit ner Baustelle versehen. Süd ab und Richtung KL und dann Ausschilderung folgen...


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Weil du über Nord nicht hin kommst, B38 ist mit ner Baustelle versehen. Süd ab und Richtung KL und dann Ausschilderung folgen...


 
Alles klar, Dankeschön

Die B39 über Lautern müsste eigentlich auch der schnellste Weg sein wenn ich Abends nach St. Wendel weiterfahre oder geht das über die B10 schneller


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2011)

NW - B39 - KL - A6.
So wird eine flotte Heimfahrt draus.


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> NW - B39 - KL - A6.
> So wird eine flotte Heimfahrt draus.


 
Dankschee.

Mit meinen neusten Schnäpchen würde es noch schneller gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. November 2011)

Ein feiner Wagen . Der ist bei mir auf der Bahn der Spitzenreiter in der Kategorie "unauffällig und sauschnell". Macht keinen Lärm und liegt satt auf der Schiene und wirkt deshalb lahmer, ohne es zu sein.




Großer Bruder - kleiner Bruder von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein feiner Wagen . Der ist bei mir auf der Bahn der Spitzenreiter in der Kategorie "unauffällig und sauschnell". Macht keinen Lärm und liegt satt auf der Schiene und wirkt deshalb lahmer, ohne es zu sein.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5615279527/


 
Merde....

den unteren will ich auch

BTW.
Ne Flasche 06er Traubensaft liegt im Kofferraum und wird heut Abend überreicht


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2011)

Den Kleinen gab's im Porschemuseum in Stuttgart. 
Nicht billig, aber preiswert.

06-er Traubensaft klingt sehr gut. Ein Grund mehr den Pferdchen die Sporen zu geben und zur rechten Zeit in NW aufzuschlagen.


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Den Kleinen gab's im Porschemuseum in Stuttgart.
> Nicht billig, aber preiswert.
> 
> 06-er Traubensaft klingt sehr gut. Ein Grund mehr den Pferdchen die Sporen zu geben und zur rechten Zeit in NW aufzuschlagen.


 
Stimmt den kleinen hatte ich dort noch in den Griffeln

Ich geh hier um 15Uhr fertig zum Biken raus,
18Uhr dürfte kein Thema sein, such nur noch nen Bäcker den ich unterwegs leerfressen kann


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2011)

Ist heute "Nord-Route", Süd-Route" oder ganz was neues auf dem Plan?
Ok, anders gefragt: Hat jemand einen Plan?


----------



## lomo (23. November 2011)

Letzten Mittwoch waren wir auf der "Süd-Route" unterwegs ...
Plan? Hab ich (wie immer) keinen


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Letzten Mittwoch waren wir auf der "Süd-Route" unterwegs ...
> Plan? Hab ich (wie immer) keinen


 
Brauch ich eigentlich ne Lampe??
Ich dachte wir fahren nen beleuchteten Radweg auf der Ebene


----------



## Houschter (23. November 2011)

Route findet sich doch immer von selbst.  Westweg zur Hellerhütte via Wachstube und Totenkopf genehm?


----------



## lomo (23. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Brauch ich eigentlich ne Lampe??
> Ich dachte wir fahren nen beleuchteten Radweg auf der Ebene



Du hast wohl auch keinen Plan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Route findet sich doch immer von selbst.  Westweg zur Hellerhütte via Wachstube und Totenkopf genehm?


Ist ja gut. Ich werde also nach Monaten (Mont Blanc??) mal wieder den Schalter bemühen.


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Du hast wohl auch keinen Plan!


 
Nöö,
ich bin der Kaplan


----------



## Houschter (23. November 2011)

Wir tafeln heute am großen Tisch!


----------



## lomo (23. November 2011)

Aha! Dann muss ich mal los ....


----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wir tafeln heute am großen Tisch!



Kleiderordnung ??


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kleiderordnung ??


Trocken, Schweiß- und Geruchsfrei (es sind Damen zugegen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (23. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Trocken, Schweiß- und Geruchsfrei (es sind Damen zugegen!)



Hmmmm
Mol gugge
Ich steh dann schon mal auf der Festwiese


----------



## Sarrois (24. November 2011)

So gudd häämkomm
War ein netter Abend
Danke an alle Beteiligten
Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So gudd häämkomm
> War ein netter Abend
> Danke an alle Beteiligten
> Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Kelme (24. November 2011)

Endlich wieder Radsaison.

Der Beginn




Nightride_2011_1.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Mittendrin




Nightride_2011_2.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Am Ende




Nightride_2011_3.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Um gleich mal vorzubeugen ... wir sind auch gefahren:




Fahren von *lomo* auf Flickr

Kelme, wir müssen uns mal austauschen ...




Austausch von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (24. November 2011)




----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


>



Cuvée?


----------



## Sarrois (24. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Fahren von *lomo* auf Flickr
> 
> Kelme, wir müssen uns mal austauschen ...
> 
> ...



Man beachte die Zahl 83


----------



## lomo (29. November 2011)

Apropos 83, geht morgen was?
Würde evtl. zum After-Bike-Event vorbeikommen ...


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. November 2011)

Leider diesen Mittwoch ohne mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. November 2011)

Ich kann höchstens zum Backblech kommen, ist aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Kelme (30. November 2011)

Zur Abmilderung der EURO-Krise hat uns unser Chef-Chef zu einem Griechen eingeladen. Der ist aber in Münster.


Kelme - nicht dabei


----------



## Sarrois (30. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zur Abmilderung der EURO-Krise hat uns unser Chef-Chef zu einem Griechen eingeladen. Der ist aber in Münster.
> 
> 
> Kelme - nicht dabei


 
Kelme,
ich hab schon mal die erste Begehung für Dich gemacht







Der Glühwein am Stand davor iss auch trinkbar


----------



## Houschter (30. November 2011)

Wär ab 2000 im BB auch dabei.


----------



## bastard1979 (30. November 2011)

ich komm zum biken, aber danach muss ich heim.. also kein BB


----------



## lomo (30. November 2011)

Ok, 20 Uhr nur BB.
Wer is dabei?


----------



## Houschter (30. November 2011)

Hand heb!


----------



## lomo (30. November 2011)

Alla hopp.
Simmer wenigstens zwei


----------



## Houschter (30. November 2011)

Ich seh mich schon wieder schwitzend vor #Zwo sitzen!
Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich seh mich schon wieder schwitzend vor #Zwo sitzen!
> Bis nachher.


----------



## MoneSi (30. November 2011)

Hand unten bleib...


----------



## lomo (30. November 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Hand unten bleib...



Hmpf ... Nummer zwo is net wirklich sooo schlimm.


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2011)

Benzingespräche ... und nur Frauen aussen rum.


----------



## Sarrois (1. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Benzingespräche ... und nur Frauen aussen rum.


 
Unn hanner geschwitzt?

Zwää Mann= 4 Flammkuchen, 6 Schorle, 2 Esspressi, 2 Grappa

:traurig und neidisch von dannen schleich:


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2011)

Mir hänn g'schwidsd! Bei de Nummer zwää!

Morgen 20/500 um 1800? Ich hoffe, dass ich den Kunden rechtzeitig rauswerfen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (6. Dezember 2011)

Ganz schön nass da drausen. Solle ma wirklich 

Muss mal mit meinem Schweinehund reden...


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ganz schön nass da drausen. Solle ma wirklich
> 
> Muss mal mit meinem Schweinehund reden...



Nass? Echt?
Mal schauen ...


----------



## Houschter (7. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mal schauen ...



Ich beschränke mich heuer auf den kulinarischen Teil: 2000 im BB


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2011)

Sieht auch wirklich bescheiden aus draussen .... 
Einmal schwitzen reicht auch


----------



## Sarrois (7. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Sieht auch wirklich bescheiden aus draussen ....
> Einmal schwitzen reicht auch


 
Lomo,
mach von der Karte mal nen Printkey,
ich besorg mir Flammkuchenteig für zu Hause


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Lomo,
> mach von der Karte mal nen Printkey,
> ich besorg mir Flammkuchenteig für zu Hause



... und Chili


----------



## Sarrois (7. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... und Chili


 
Iss bei uns Grundnahrungsmittel


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss bei uns Grundnahrungsmittel



Linse mit Spätzle ... und Chili?


----------



## Sarrois (7. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Linse mit Spätzle ... und Chili?


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


>



Wird alles wieder gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2011)

:schorle:


----------



## Sarrois (8. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> :schorle:


 
nehm ich 

Hab gestern noch Chili gekocht


----------



## lomo (13. Dezember 2011)

:hochhol:

Ähm, wegen des abzuarbeitenden Pensums wird es für mich 'nur' zum Essen reichen, also ab 20 Uhr.


----------



## Houschter (13. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> wegen des abzuarbeitenden Pensums wird es für mich 'nur' zum Essen reichen, also ab 20 Uhr.



Das reicht ja bekanntlich auch zum Schwitzen. 

Für den zweiten Part sollte es bei mir auch reichen, hab aber den Glauben an 20/500 noch nicht gänzlich begraben.


----------



## Houschter (14. Dezember 2011)

Steht 2000 BB noch?


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir nicht. Gerade aus MS zurück und dann darf ich heute über den kommunalen Rettungsschirm von König Kurt für unsere bankrotte Ortsgemeinde befinden. Nicht lustig.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. Gerade aus MS zurück und dann darf ich heute über den kommunalen Rettungsschirm von König Kurt für unsere bankrotte Ortsgemeinde befinden. Nicht lustig.



Mmmmmmmh
Kelme Hugh mal ob beim König jemand bei iss
Der mir ziemlich ähnlich sieht nur mit mehr Haaren!
Edit: Nicht mehr Haare nur besser verteilt ;-)


----------



## Houschter (20. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeier?



Gerne. Mit Ausfahrt vorher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Dezember 2011)

Sollte um 18 Uhr klappen dieses mal.


----------



## Houschter (20. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Gerne. Mit Ausfahrt vorher?



Ich probiers...


----------



## MoneSi (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch....ansonsten BB


----------



## Kelme (21. Dezember 2011)

Wieder nix. Bin noch in Hannover und habe zwar auf dem Rückweg Berge vor mir, aber leider nur die Kasseler .


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2011)

Wir trinken einen für dich mit!
Nächstes mal wieder ...


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2011)

Fahre demnächst los ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2011)

N+1:


----------



## Houschter (26. Dezember 2011)

Diese Woche zur Abwechslung mal bei Tageslicht.

Mittwoch 28.12., 10:30h, Wachenheim, Freibadparkplatz im Ort (nicht Badehaisel) 

Tour mit Hütteneinkehr quer durch die Mittelhaardt


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2011)

Uh. So früh am Morgen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Dezember 2011)

Diesmal klappts!


----------



## Houschter (27. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Uh. So früh am Morgen?



Jep, die Tage sind momentan ziemlich kurz.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2011)

Zehndreissich is ok. 
Fahren wir dann bis zwanzig Uhr?


----------



## Houschter (27. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Zehndreissich is ok.







> Fahren wir dann bis zwanzig Uhr?



Licht wollt ich eigentlich keins einpacken... Aber man weiß ja nie!


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2011)

So, war eine sehr, sehr feine Tour.
Ein dickes Dankeschön an den Guido.

Edit(h) meint: Ein bissel mehr Platz und weniger Wartezeit hätte aber auf Lamberts-# schon sein können.


----------



## Houschter (28. Dezember 2011)

Immer gerne.
Hat Spass gemacht heute, von dem Massenansturm am Lambi mal abgesehen. 
Mein Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den feinen Biketag.


----------



## MoneSi (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, und dass der Wurstsalat mal wieder(!!) ausverkauft war!!!
Grundsätzlich aber wirklich ne sehr schöne Tour. In die Gegend können wir gerne öfter!
Ach übrigens....es waren keine Schnecken, die mich da angefallen haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ja, und dass der Wurstsalat mal wieder(!!) ausverkauft war!!!
> ...


----------



## Dddakk (29. Dezember 2011)

MP
ca. 18.15 darfst du nen gaaanz großen WuSa bestellen!


----------



## MoneSi (29. Dezember 2011)

Den muß ich im AH nicht essen. DIE haben da ja alternativ noch anderes leckeres Essen


----------



## Dddakk (29. Dezember 2011)

..du denkst da sicher wieder an die Biermäuse.


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> .. Biermäuse.



Hab ich die gestern übersehen? Oder war das im Nebenzimmer?


----------



## Flugrost (30. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hab ich die gestern übersehen? Oder war das im Nebenzimmer?












Du brauchst vielleicht eine Brille?


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2011)

Scheinbar.
In meinem Blickfeld sah alles gaaaaaaanz anders aus.


Edit(h) meint: wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen ...


----------



## Flugrost (30. Dezember 2011)

Edith hat schwer recht! Wir müssen nur noch entscheiden, ob wir Brillen mitnehmen oder net...


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Edith hat schwer recht! Wir müssen nur noch entscheiden, ob wir Brillen mitnehmen oder net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (2. Januar 2012)

Neues Jahr, altes Spiel! 

Mittwoch jemand am Start?


----------



## MoneSi (2. Januar 2012)

Da meine Nase momentan sportlichen Ehrgeiz entwickelt und ein beeindruckendes Laufpensum absolviert , werd ich den Rest des Körpers eher schonen und daher nicht fahren. 
Aber essen geht!


----------



## lomo (2. Januar 2012)

Am Start? 
Ich kann es einplanen ... also fahren und/oder essen.



MoneSi schrieb:


> Da meine Nase ... ein beeindruckendes Laufpensum absolviert ...



Ähm, vielleicht noch nen Schafskäse-Chili dazu? 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Houschter (2. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele beide Halbzeiten.

@Mone: Gute Besserung.


----------



## lomo (3. Januar 2012)

Anpfiff um 18oo?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Januar 2012)

Ja, Regen und Sturm sollen doch extra für uns Pause machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ja, Regen und Sturm sollen doch extra für uns Pause machen.



Werden sie! Anmeld!


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Werden sie! Anmeld!




Ähm, bringst du die Brillen mit?


----------



## Houschter (4. Januar 2012)

Komm nur ins BB. Bin gerade unterwegs, das wird zu knapp.


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2012)

In UT?


----------



## Houschter (4. Januar 2012)

Nö, Loog und Kalmit! Und das erschreckend unfit Irgendwie muss meine "Form" nicht mit ins neue Jahr gerutscht sein...
Bis gleich.


----------



## Flugrost (5. Januar 2012)

Stealthmodus hat funktioniert
... das wird nicht die Regel!..Hat mir aber außeordentlich Spass gemacht mit euch - komme wieder..


----------



## lomo (5. Januar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Hat mir aber außeordentlich Spass gemacht mit euch - komme wieder..



Aber gerne doch


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2012)

So, ich plane morgen um 18 Uhr am Start zu sein


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2012)

Ich auch. Es sei denn, die Besprechung artet aus.


----------



## Houschter (10. Januar 2012)

Dito. Ggf. fahr ich schon früher los und toure etwas ausgiebiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Januar 2012)

Soo, Besprechung wurde verschoben, nach hinten... sieht also eher schlecht aus für den Fahrradteil.


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2012)

Fahr'sch notfalls allää!


----------



## Houschter (11. Januar 2012)

Bis 1800 am Bhf!  Und diesmal auch zum radeln...


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2012)

Bin mir jetzt grad nicht mehr sicher, wie wir gestern tourenmäßig verblieben sind. Ich würde dann für So. mal etwas zusammenbasteln, falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

Interesse besteht, muss nur schauen, dass ich es zeitlich, also hinten raus packe.


----------



## MoneSi (12. Januar 2012)

Habe auf jeden Fall Interesse!


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

Weil wir es gestern davon  hatten ...


----------



## timstruppi (12. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre am Sonntag vielleicht auch dabei........


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Weil wir es gestern davon hatten ...



Und davon:

F1: 2,4l V8
DTM: 4,0l V8

@Tim: würd mich freuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt ...



> Ab 2013 sollen so statt der aktuellen 2,4-Liter-Achtzylinder-Motoren kleinere Vierzylinder-Aggregate mit 1500 Kubikzentimeter Hubraum eingesetzt werden. Im Gegenzug sollen diese aber mit Doppel-Turbolader, Direkteinspritzung und KERS ausgestattet werden. 1986 kam der Benetton-BMW von Gerhard Berger dank Turboaufladung auf weit über 1000 PS


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2012)

Das ist aktuell bereits auf 2014 verschoben und wenn's nach den Herstellern geht kommt es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

So aktuell bin ich da nicht ... schaue zur Zeit eher da nach ...



















BTW: Suche noch'n Bild oder Infos vom M49/4


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Januar 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich, woher die ganzen Japan-Tuner ihre Ideen haben... grauslig.

Sonntag bin ich dabei!


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2012)

Tour steht soweit auch. Wann solls los gehen? 1000 / 1030 / 1100? 

Ich wär für die Mitte. Treffpunkt wieder der gleiche wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Januar 2012)

Mitte ist gut, der Treffpunkt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

Treffpunkt ist ok.
Was sagt Mlle zu der Uhrzeit?


----------



## MoneSi (12. Januar 2012)

Pfff...alla hopp...!


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2012)

Wie? Was? Wo?

Pfff = 1030?


----------



## MoneSi (12. Januar 2012)

Ah so...ei jo....sorry, dachte, ich hätte nur zu bestätigen! 10.30 passt!


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ...alla hopp...!


----------



## timstruppi (13. Januar 2012)

und wo war der letzte treffpunkt???


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> 10:30h, Wachenheim, Freibadparkplatz im Ort (nicht Badehaisel)
> ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. Januar 2012)

Wie schaut's morgen aus?


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2012)

Ich nehme morgen eine Auszeit


----------



## MoneSi (17. Januar 2012)

Bei mir wird's morgen abend eng, selbst für's BB. Gebe kurzfristig Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (18. Januar 2012)

Ich wär um 1800 am Hbf dabei, falls gefahren wird.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Januar 2012)

Hups, man kommt zu nix. Ich sag ab für heute abend.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2012)

...hätte ich nicht morgen 3 Termine inne Pfalz, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Houschter (18. Januar 2012)

Dann meld ich uns im BB mal ab für heut.


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Ich kann morgen erst zum After-Bike-Kalorientanken ...


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2012)

Ich tanke in Hannover.


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Hab'schon im anderen Forum gelesen ;-)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Januar 2012)

Ist denn wer um 18 Uhr dabei? (Neben mir?)


----------



## MoneSi (24. Januar 2012)

Hm, ich fürchte mit mir kann man um 18 Uhr nicht rechnen....und daran wird sich in den nächsten Wochen wohl auch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Wir können ja auch zuerst um 20 Uhr ins BB und gegen 22:00 ~ 22:30 Uhr ne Runde fahren ...


----------



## Houschter (25. Januar 2012)

1800 Bhf und 2000 BB!


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2012)




----------



## Miro266 (26. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>



Geile Zeit, mein Gott so alt bin ich schon....


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Geile Zeit, ....




Ich zitiere: "maximum attack"


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Januar 2012)

Wer holt sich morgen alles kalte Finger bei der letzten Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2012)

Muss noch ne Präsi mit heisser Nadel stricken und ausserdem habe ich ABB zur Kalibrierung im Haus, von daher kneife ich (schon wieder) und komme direkt in die warme Gaststube


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Januar 2012)

Keine alten Folien zur Hand?


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Keine alten Folien zur Hand?



Druckfrische Ergebnisse ... sitze gerade an der Auswertung


----------



## Houschter (31. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wer holt sich morgen alles kalte Finger bei der letzten Abfahrt?



Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Schweinehündchen! Mal sehen wie mir die Fahrt zur Arbeit morgen früh gefällt.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich gerade ein wenig an der frischen Luft spazieren war und die Handschuhe vergessen hatte, bin ich nicht mehr so sehr davon überzeugt, dass ich heute abend noch ausgedehnter Radfahren will.


----------



## Houschter (1. Februar 2012)

Heut morgen war es schön kuschlig, aber das waren auch nur knapp 20min. Zwei Stunden bei dem fiesen Wind auf Loog oder Weinbiet muss ich nicht zwingend haben. 2000 zum gemütlichen Teil wär ich dabei.

Heut iss übrigens wieder Jungwinzerparty...


----------



## Frank_Philip (1. Februar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Heut morgen war es schön kuschlig, aber das waren auch nur knapp 20min. Zwei Stunden bei dem fiesen Wind auf Loog oder Weinbiet muss ich nicht zwingend haben. 2000 zum gemütlichen Teil wär ich dabei.
> 
> Heut iss übrigens wieder Jungwinzerparty...



Bin noch in Stuttgart, mal schauen vielleicht schaffe ich es noch auf ein Sprung vorbei zu kommen ....


----------



## Houschter (1. Februar 2012)

Heut gibts den Roten...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, hab auch noch im Warmen zu tun. Komme direkt ins Backblech.


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Februar 2012)

Zwei coole Werbespots in einem! 
M1-Si ist auch gut...


----------



## Houschter (2. Februar 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)

... ist aber, so viel ich weiß, in anderen Versuchen widerlegt worden ... 


Nachtrag:


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## Houschter (14. Februar 2012)

Die Wetterprognosen für den sportlichen Teil sehen eher düster aus.  Der Rest geht immer.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

Wenigstens den 2. Teil sollten wir konsequent durchziehen


----------



## Houschter (14. Februar 2012)

Aber sowas von...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen, ob's klappt.


----------



## MoneSi (15. Februar 2012)

Sehr unsicher bei mir heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Da bietet sich ein Workshop an "Wichtige Tasks richtig priorisieren"


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Februar 2012)

Nächstes Seminarthema: Die Verdrängung der deutschen Sprache im Alltagsgebrauch


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Sodele, kann sein, dass ich heute abend nicht just-in-time aufschlage sondern mit etwas delay, da ich noch ein Meeting heute abend reingedrückt bekommen habe. Muss dann morgen früh evtl. wg. Troubleshooting zum OEM ...


----------



## Houschter (15. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:
			
		

> da ich noch ein Meeting heute abend reingedrückt bekommen habe



fällt doch unter



lomo schrieb:


> "Wichtige Tasks richtig priorisieren"



Bis später, wer auch immer kommt.


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Ich sollt net so viel schreiben ... bis nachher.


----------



## MoneSi (15. Februar 2012)

Spitze! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Ähm. Was heisst das?


----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2012)

Sollen wir morgen zur Abwechslung mal wieder Rad fahren? Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Februar 2012)

Also ich werde fahren, aber leider nur mit der Bahn.


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2012)

Sieht so aus, als ob wir heute mal ne Pause machen.


----------



## Houschter (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin heut tagsüber mit dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Februar 2012)

@Lomo: Wenn Du ein Ratt dabei hast, könntest Du heute abend 1900 bei uns ab Sandhausen mitfahren. Captainseat ging auch, aber Du magst ja nie :-(


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2012)

Hab eh ne Nubfnnase


----------



## freiraum (22. Februar 2012)

Wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn üblicherweise?


----------



## Kelme (22. Februar 2012)

18hundert am Hbf in NW.
Dann kommt 20/500 in zwei Stunden
Im Anschluss: n+1 im BB


Kelme - demnächst wieder


----------



## freiraum (22. Februar 2012)

n+1 Schorle ist klar 
aber BB ... Bahnhofsbutze? 

Nächste Woche probier ich mal dazu zu kommen. 1800 in NW is subba!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. Februar 2012)

BB ist Backblech


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2012)

freiraum schrieb:


> n+1 Schorle ist klar
> ...



 Bist du wahnsinnig????


----------



## freiraum (22. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Bist du wahnsinnig????



... trainiert


----------



## Houschter (22. Februar 2012)

Radsport wäre für heut erledigt, geht im BB noch was?

Memo an mich: zukünftig wieder mit der Bahn anreisen!


----------



## bastard1979 (29. Februar 2012)

fährt heute jemand? ich muss mich mal wieder bewegen....


----------



## Kelme (29. Februar 2012)

Ein Teil der Truppe ist heute ab 17:00 Uhr bei der Pfalztouristik in Sachen "Schilder an'n Baum oder Zaun". Aus diesem Kreis also eher schwache bis keine Beteiligung (oder sind das nicht sogar alle?)


----------



## freiraum (29. Februar 2012)

ah ja, gut zu wissen!
dann versuche ich nächste Woche mal bei euch mitzufahren.


----------



## bastard1979 (29. Februar 2012)

um 1700 schaff ichs nicht bis Neustadt Pfalztouristik, aber ich werde um 1800 mal mit bike am bahnhof sein, vllt kommt ja doch noch jemand...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. März 2012)

Sollte man es morgen zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit Radfahren probieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. März 2012)

Erkältung!


----------



## bastard1979 (7. März 2012)

Bei mir klappts heute nicht. bekomme Schwiegereltern besuch


----------



## MoneSi (7. März 2012)

Bei mir wird's heute auch nix. Weder Hbf noch BB.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. März 2012)

Alla hopp, dann wird ne Runde ausgesetzt. Gute Gelegenheit, das Tretlager zu wechseln.


----------



## lomo (7. März 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Erkältung!



Dito


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. März 2012)

Ab wann fahren eigentlich die Massen wieder mittwochs aus L#?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. März 2012)

Mit Beginn der Sommerzeit ... denke ich.


----------



## lomo (13. März 2012)

Ich denke, morgen tät ich mal wieder gerne fahren wollen!


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2012)

Der Bassmann hat Geburtstag. Hoch die Tassen.


----------



## MoneSi (13. März 2012)

Ich will's morgen auch versuchen. Hab sogar schon alles gerichtet, damit's schnell geht.


----------



## Houschter (13. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich denke, morgen tät ich mal wieder gerne fahren wollen!



Me too! Mal sehen ob's klappt...


----------



## bastard1979 (13. März 2012)

muss mein freilauf wieder zusammenpuzzlen und hab auch vor morgen zu kommen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. März 2012)

Wenn ihr alle fahrt, muss ich ja nicht mehr.


----------



## MoneSi (13. März 2012)

Wie jetzt....??!


----------



## lomo (13. März 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle fahrt, muss ich ja nicht mehr.



Zum guten Schluss müssen wir vielleicht für dich noch mit essen ud mit trinken ... oder was?
Puh ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. März 2012)

Ich esse doch immer nur kleine Portionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. März 2012)

Ja, aber ....


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2012)

@Kelme und die anderen Slot-Car-Fans:

Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen?

http://youtu.be/SPslO_JuxzQ 

War gestern ein kleiner Bericht im TV...


----------



## Kelme (16. März 2012)

Ich hab' das gesehen und gestehe: Das ist nicht meine Welt. 
Ist aber auch klar, denn das entspricht in etwa Einzelzeitfahren auf der Bahn im Radsport. Und was für Räder fahre ich? Irgendwelche Kisten, die man auch angucken kann (oder auch nicht  ). Ich kann halt nur Optik und will meine Autos auch sehen. Vorgestern kam z. Bsp. ein BMW M3 GT2 in 1:24 dazu. Ein herrlicher Renner und der muss fringend auf die Holzbahn.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2012)

Das kann ich verstehen, ginge mir genauso - die schönen Rennauto-Modelle
machen den Reiz bei deinem Hobby aus, ich schau mir die Modelle auch gerne immer wieder an.

Bei den Wingcars geht's um maximale Performance in Speed und Grip,
die physikalischen Grenzen sind da quasi ausgereizt.
So ein Fahrzeug wiegt mit Motor (ca. 1 PS) nur 50g!!!
Lustig ist es, den Piloten in Reihe stehend beim "spielen" zu zu schauen,
hat was von Tennis-Zuschauer im Zeitraffer...


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Morgen wieder 20/500 um 18hundert?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. März 2012)

ja


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Alla hopp, dann plane ich entsprechend für morgen (also früher aus dem Meeting "abseilen")


----------



## bastard1979 (21. März 2012)

Bei mir klappts heute leider nicht...


----------



## Houschter (21. März 2012)

Bei mir klappts maximal für die Aftershow-Party!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. März 2012)

Allez hopp, akzeptiert. Net dass uns die ganzen Mitesser ausfallen.
So'n Schafskäse-Chili nur zu zweit ist schon ne Herausforderung.


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2012)

Öhm, sagt mal ist nun eigentlich wieder am Lambertskreuz die Öffnungszeit mittwochs verlängert oder erst ab dem meteorologisch Sommeranfang?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

Auf der HP heisst es ja:
_Bikers Lounge im Sommer - Etwas für Insider

In den Sommermonaten verlängern wir jeden Mittwoch unsere Öffnungszeiten auf 21.00 Uhr um unsere "Biker" zu begrüßen. Wer schon einmal dabei war, kennt die gute Stimmung._

Aber wann die Sommermonate beginnen?


----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

Ach so, morgen abend 18oo am Hbf in NW?


----------



## Houschter (27. März 2012)

Sollte klappen.


----------



## bastard1979 (27. März 2012)

Bei mir gehts morgen nicht, muss mein bike fit machen für finale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. März 2012)

Nächste Woche wieder, von Dresden aus lohnt sich die Fahrerei nicht so.


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

Wo liegt Dresden?


----------



## mtb_nico (28. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Aber wann die Sommermonate beginnen?


Jenau das habe ich mich auch gefragt... Naja... nu gibts halt Rumpsteak auf Terrassanien...


----------



## Houschter (28. März 2012)

Muss leider absagen!


----------



## lomo (28. März 2012)

Ok, mach ich ne Dackelschneiderrunde ...


----------



## Houschter (3. April 2012)

Morgen muß es klappen! Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. April 2012)

Ja, hier!


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Seid ihr hinterher im BB? 
Das könnte ich packen, zum Radeln langt's leider net, Teko ab 1700 ...


----------



## Houschter (3. April 2012)

Zur finalen Einkehr am Saisonende!?!


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Jep, bevor es wieder mit L-# weitergeht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. April 2012)

Sagt ihr bitte bescheid wenn Grand-Opening-Kick-Out-Off-Zeremony ist?


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Nö! 


:d


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2012)

..na ich finds ja eh wieder nicht..


----------



## lomo (4. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..na ich finds ja eh wieder nicht..



Es BB?


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2012)

LX.  

Aber ich hab ja da noch nen Telefontschohker


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> LX.
> 
> Aber ich hab ja da noch nen Telefontschohker


The person you are calling is temporary not available.

Ich bin heute abend mit Jannis in KA MiniZ-Rennen fahren. Wehe da ruft mich einer an, wenn ich an der Bahn stehe und um Zehntel feilsche .


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> The person you are calling is temporary not available.


----------



## lomo (4. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> The person you are calling is temporary not available.
> 
> Ich bin heute abend mit Jannis in KA MiniZ-Rennen fahren. Wehe da ruft mich einer an, wenn ich an der Bahn stehe und um Zehntel feilsche .



Luxus ist ... mal nicht erreichbar zu sein!


----------



## lomo (4. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sagt ihr bitte bescheid wenn Grand-Opening-Kick-Out-Zeremony ist?



Äh, da gibt es doch nur eine Grand-closing-Buttkick-Ceremony, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. April 2012)

Posten ohne Nachdenken ist das beste!


----------



## lomo (4. April 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Posten ohne Nachdenken ist das beste!


----------



## Flugrost (4. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch fürs Näschen so nah am Döschen!


----------



## Radler-01 (5. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> The person you are calling is temporary not available.
> 
> Ich bin heute abend mit Jannis in KA MiniZ-Rennen fahren. Wehe da ruft mich einer an, wenn ich an der Bahn stehe und um Zehntel feilsche .


 

und - wer hat gewonnen ???


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2012)

Der Zweite von rechts.




Versammlung japanischer Kochgeräte von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das ist natürlich nicht mein Auto, denn ich darf bei den Rennen in der sogenannten "Krabbelgruppe" (die anderen Namen verschweige ich jetzt) starten. Aber immerhin: Gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal einen Gruppensieg heraus fahren können und das Ergebnis hat sogar gereicht, um einen Starter der mittleren Gruppe hinter mir zu lassen. Aber ehrlich: Es geht mir gar nicht um's Gewinnen. Die beste Szene des Abends war ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Duell mit meinem Junior über 10 oderer 12 Runden. Racing at it's best!




Krabbelgruppe von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ganz rechts außen. Das ist meiner und mein Junior direkt daneben.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Die beste Szene des Abends war ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Duell mit meinem Junior über 10 oderer 12 Runden. Racing at it's best! ...


 
so hatte ich die Frage auch gemeint  - wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne ...   Ihr scheint immer viel Spaß zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (5. April 2012)

Hab gerade mit der Wirtin vom Lambi telefoniert. Die "Biker-Lounge" hat ab dem 18.04. wieder in gewohnten Umfang geöffnet. 

Nächste Woche nochmal final ins BB und dann ist Sommerpause.


----------



## lomo (5. April 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

Morgen nur BB?
Oder vorher noch ne Runde drehen?
Wetter soll ja durchwachsen werden ...


----------



## Houschter (10. April 2012)

Hab noch mit Nachwirkungen des Vogesen-Trips zu kämpfen, daher bei mir nur BB.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. April 2012)

Nur BB, habe noch einen anderen Termin um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

Nicht mal (wie diese Saison leider zu oft) BB .
Münster - der Ponyhof - steht auf der Liste.


----------



## lomo (11. April 2012)

Ok, dann gibt es heute nur einen kulinarischen Teil.
Ach so, Kelme kannst du Münster-Käse mitbringen?


----------



## Flugrost (11. April 2012)

Gerne hätte ich meinen tieffliegenden Charme heute in die Runde mit eingebracht... `hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Abend!


----------



## lomo (12. April 2012)

Ein schöner Abend war es auf jeden Fall, wobei deine Anwesenheit vielleicht noch das i-Tüpfelchen aufgesetzt hätte ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. April 2012)

Wie siehts denn diese Woche bei den üblichen und nicht üblichen Verdächtigen aus? Gen Lambi?
Ich weiss noch nicht so recht, ob ich mich da schon aufs Rad schwinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. April 2012)

Leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2012)

Ich schwinge mich 'gen Waldfischbach-Burgalben.
Radlos.


----------



## MoneSi (18. April 2012)

Kann leider auch nicht.


----------



## bastard1979 (18. April 2012)

Bike noch in einzelteilen....


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. April 2012)

Alle schwer beschäftigt heute?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. April 2012)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Habe gerade noch für den späten Nachmittag eine Eilsache reinbekommen. Kann schnell gehen, kann fünf Stunden dauern.

Wenn ich am Hbf stehe, bin ich da. Wenn nicht, bei der Arbeit!


----------



## Kelme (25. April 2012)

Beschäftigt? Entweder noch auf der Autobahn aus Richtung MS in den gelobten Süden, oder am wilden Vorbereiten einer nicht näher genannten Rttspochtveranstaltung am 12. Mai.


----------



## Radler-01 (25. April 2012)

Also - ich wollte heute mal zum L#; ca. 17:45 h ab Wachenheim gelb/rot und gelbes Kreuz zum L#, dort sollte ich dann gg. 18:45 ankommen.

Vllt. mag jemand mitfahren ....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. April 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Also - ich wollte heute mal zum L#; ca. 17:45 h ab Wachenheim gelb/rot und gelbes Kreuz zum L#, dort sollte ich dann gg. 18:45 ankommen.
> 
> Vllt. mag jemand mitfahren ....



Spalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2012)

Hier!


----------



## Radler-01 (25. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Spalter!


 

neee - so ist nur mein Heimweg mit Schlenker;
sonst müsste ich nach von Ellerstadt nach NW zum L# und dann nach Hause (und des mog i nedd moch´n).

Edit sagt: Sternfahrten kann man auch tagsüber machen ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. April 2012)

Volker, ich werde heute nicht am Bahnhof stehen, falls du dort gegen 18 Uhr vorbeifährst.


----------



## bastard1979 (25. April 2012)

Ich auch nicht,mein bike ist noch nicht parat...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. Mai 2012)

Fährt jemand Richtung Lambertskreuz morgen Abend? Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob und wann ich starte, würde dann aber nach kommen.


----------



## bastard1979 (2. Mai 2012)

fahrradteile sind heute gekommen ich werde mich mal dranmachen die kiste wieder zusammenzubauen... bin also nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Ach, was ich mal fragen wollte, geht morgen was?


----------



## bastard1979 (8. Mai 2012)

muss leider lange arbeiten, klappt also wieder nicht bei mir


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn sich's bis 18 Uhr ausgeregnet hat, will ich ne Runde Richtung L# drehen. Ich hoffe, es klappt.


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

Hmpf, das Arbeitsaufkommen für den nachmittag verdichtet sich gerade ... wird wohl eher nix.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mein Pensum rechtzeitig abgearbeitet bekomme, ja.
Obwohl, man könnte auch um 19 Uhr statt 18 Uhr starten ...


----------



## Houschter (9. Mai 2012)

Dann lass uns doch mal was ganz verrücktes tun... 

Do 1800 Bhf Nw! ?


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

Wow! Echt strange!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Mai 2012)

Wir sind ja flexibel, werde da sein!


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. Mai 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wir sind ja flexibel, werde da sein!



Isch könnt auch schon früher.

@Lomo: los, schaff schneller!


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Prüfstand zickt!!!


----------



## Houschter (10. Mai 2012)

Unvorstellbar, heut iss doch gar nicht Freitag!


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Eben drum!


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2012)

Lomo, mein Turbo hat nen Riss.  

noch isser dicht, aber nimmer lang.

74.000 hat er gehalten.

Kann man da was kleben, tackern, kabelbindern, tapen?


----------



## bastard1979 (10. Mai 2012)

Wäre dabei.wann is nu start?1800?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Mai 2012)

Ja, 18:00 nennenswert früher schaff ich's auch nicht.


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo, mein Turbo hat nen Riss.
> 
> noch isser dicht, aber nimmer lang.
> 
> ...



Risse sind normal, vor allem im Zungenbereich. 
Risse dürfen nur nicht durch gehen, also durch die Wandung durch, so dass eine Leckage gegeben ist ...
74000? Das ist aber keine Laufleistung 

Hauptsache du bist dicht!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Mai 2012)

Wer nicht alles im Wald unterwegs war....
Einen Zimbo haben wir getroffen, die Speedbullits sind an uns vorbei, und Herr und Frau Tick waren auch aufm Weinbiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (11. Mai 2012)

Donnerstagstouren haben was! 

Zwei Berge, zwei Weizen, zwei Bällchen Eis und zwei mal Zug fahren...


----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

Puh! Müssen wir das Programm noch um den Donnerstag erweitern?
Ab nächster Woche sieht's beimir wieder besser aus (da ist der Donnerstag aber ein Feiertag).


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Mai 2012)

Ein guter Grund, das Wochenende am frühen Mittwochabend mit ner Radtour zu beginnen.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Mai 2012)

Am Auto kam auch noch ein Palatinist zu mir geradelt...


----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

Boah is da ein Verkehr im Pälzerwald ....


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, und dann gibt's noch Leute, die haben angeblich wichtigeres zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2012)

So'n Mist aber auch ...


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2012)

So, werde morgen 18oo am HBF in NW starten!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (15. Mai 2012)

Und ich wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2012)

Ma gespannt, ob der Saargebietler auch kommt ...


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ma gespannt, ob der Saargebietler auch kommt ...



Der Zonie iss auf jeden Fall am Start 
War nur grad auf der Terrasse und überleg, ob ich noch ne Schwimmweste einpacken soll


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Coldguard-Creme oder Finalgon forte wäre auch nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Houschter (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> So, werde morgen 18oo am HBF in NW starten!



Ich starte um 20:00 in London Heathrow.


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Coldguard-Creme oder Finalgon forte wäre auch nicht schlecht ...


 




Houschter schrieb:


> Ich starte um 20:00 in London Heathrow.


Schön lächeln beim Bildle


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich starte um 20:00 in London Heathrow.



Wie lang braucht man von dort bis zum L-#?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn Wetter sowie Druckpunkt und Bremskraft der Vorderradbremse rechtzeitig stabil sind, bin ich dabei. Ich meld mich ggf. vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht man von dort bis zum L-#?


 
Wetter iss die große Unbekannte
Was wird das eigentlich eigentlich für ne Tour KM/HM?
Wollte ja evtl. morgen zu Opti in den REAL


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Hm, mal schauen ...
NW - Winebeat - L-# - Glaserpfad - NW?


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, mal schauen ...
> NW - Winebeat - L-# - Glaserpfad - NW?


 
wtf, das war so nedd abgemacht


----------



## Houschter (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht man von dort bis zum L-#?



Das kann dauern, muss mich erst mal an den Rechtslenker gewöhnen!
Euch viel Spass aufm L#


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Seit wann hast du einen Rechtslenker am Fahrrad?
Gibt es den auch in 760 mm Breite?


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> wtf, das war so nedd abgemacht



Kann man auf halber Höhe umfahren ...


----------



## roischiffer (16. Mai 2012)

@ saarlänner

& steck ordentlich Geld ein - s'könnt etwas mehr kosten, die hungrigen Langsteckler einzuladen


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (16. Mai 2012)

ich schaff es vermutlich nicht


----------



## bastard1979 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich beeil mich, bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ich schaff es vermutlich nicht



Wird eng!


----------



## roischiffer (16. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wird eng!




Aaach egal - dann lassen wir eben auf dich anschreiben


----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Sch**ss Hagel!


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Aaach egal - dann lassen wir eben auf dich anschreiben



Hädd Dir ne Schorle spendiert!
Oder warst Du eine von den Lycrapresswürsten mit weißen Lenkerhörnchen dort oben


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sch**ss Hagel!



Jepp war e bisje penetrant!
War aber trotzdem ne coole Tour nur zum Schluss uff em gelwe Kreitz e bisje duschder ohne Licht!
Ich zieh jetzt ä Ur-Pils und leg mich hin


----------



## Schtiereo (16. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jepp war e bisje penetrant!
> War aber trotzdem ne coole Tour nur zum Schluss uff em gelwe Kreitz e bisje duschder ohne Licht!
> Ich zieh jetzt ä Ur-Pils und leg mich hin



und wenn babbelsch anschließend voll? Deine leere Ur- Pils Flasch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. Mai 2012)

Puh ... erst Rieslingschorle und dann ein Ur-Pils?
Na dann, gute N8!


----------



## Sarrois (17. Mai 2012)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> und wenn babbelsch anschließend voll? Deine leere Ur- Pils Flasch?



Mach das de zum Saukarle kommschd Du Schwobatriebel


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2012)

Findet D³ak² morgen den Weg nach L-#?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2012)

Si!  Mit eurer Hilfe. Der Telefonjoker ist gerade im Fernen Westen (Belgien?)
Wo soll ich wann sein? Ich brauche nen 8 Meter langen Parkplatz in der Nähe. Komme von K-Town.


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Si!  Mit eurer Hilfe. Der Telefonjoker ist gerade im Fernen Westen (Belgien?)
> Wo soll ich wann sein? Ich brauche nen 8 Meter langen Parkplatz in der Nähe. Komme von K-Town.



Acht Meter? Smart auffem Anhänger am Zugfahrzeug?
18oo Hbf NW


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Mai 2012)

Ich muss dieses Kreuz morgen auch finden! Ich peile noch ne Extrarunde vorher an, bin dann aber zu gewohnter Zeit am Bahnhof.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Mai 2012)

BHF. Kann man da parken?
Ich komme mit der sperrigen Familienkutsche mit Hänger und 500 Kilo Sandstein.


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2012)

Hm, parke normalerweise auf der Festwiese. Die Platzsituation am Hbf für Fahrzeuge mit Anhänger ist mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, parke normalerweise auf der Festwiese. Die Platzsituation am Hbf für Fahrzeuge mit Anhänger ist mir nicht bewusst.



Die Fahrzeuglänge ist dort keinerlei Problem. Da ist genug Platz.

Die Einfahrts*höhe* ist aber eingeschränkt. Ich glaube auf die üblichen 2-Meter, um die Einfahrt für Wohnmobile auszuschließen. 

Ansonsten ist um die Zeit auf der Maximilianstraße  auch für Gespanne Platz.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Mai 2012)

Festwiese, werde ich finden. Danke! 
Bin nicht hoch, nur so lang wie Lomos Schlachtschiff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (23. Mai 2012)

Dabei! Tobias um wieviel uhr startest du denn, evtl kann ich sogar früher...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Mai 2012)

Kann ich leider noch nich sagen, mein Wunsch nach einer Vorrunde löst sich unter Umständen gleich auch wieder in Luft auf...


----------



## Houschter (23. Mai 2012)

Meiner (der Wunsch) findet statt! Man sieht sich oben, ich bin der mit dem WuSaPo...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Mai 2012)

So, aktueller Plan ist um 16 Uhr zu starten.


----------



## bastard1979 (23. Mai 2012)

1600 schaff ich nicht bis 1800 hbf


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Thema des Abends:




Durchschlag1 von *lomo* auf Flickr



Durchschlag2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

Jaja - die jungen wilden...


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Mai 2012)

also, neben dem Haardtfahrer hab ich ja gestern an der Ampel vor dem Hbf gestanden - 
und das Torque kam mir wahrscheinlich am alten Viehberg runter-entgegengeflogen - 3 Treppen übersprungen ...
war das der Durchschlagstest ?


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Mai 2012)

gestern alter viehberg, um 17:55? ...ich glaub das war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaja - die jungen wilden...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Mai 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> also, neben dem Haardtfahrer hab ich ja gestern an der Ampel vor dem Hbf gestanden -
> und das Torque kam mir wahrscheinlich am alten Viehberg runter-entgegengeflogen - 3 Treppen übersprungen ...
> war das der Durchschlagstest ?



Echt?! Nicht persönlich nehmen , ich bin schon froh, wenn ich mich morgens wiedererkenne! 

Wenn Du denn dann schon am Hbf standest, warum bist Du dann nicht mit mir den einzig richtigen Weg, nämlich zum Hbf und dann zum L# gefahren?

Warum gerade unsere beiden Dicken mit dem langen Federweg auf der Gelbe-Kreuz-Abfahrt beide am Vorderrad einen Durchschlag kassiert haben, sollten wir technisch mal klären!


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Echt?! Nicht persönlich nehmen , ich bin schon froh, wenn ich mich morgens wiedererkenne!
> 
> Wenn Du denn dann schon am Hbf standest, warum bist Du dann nicht mit mir den einzig richtigen Weg, nämlich zum Hbf und dann zum L# gefahren?
> 
> Warum gerade unsere beiden Dicken mit dem langen Federweg auf der Gelbe-Kreuz-Abfahrt beide am Vorderrad einen Durchschlag kassiert haben, sollten wir technisch mal klären!


 
zu 1.  pas de Problème; ich stand mit einem Kollegen mit seinem Crossrad da & so oft haben wir uns ja noch nicht gesehen 

zu 2.  weil ich weiter nach Diedesfeld musste zu einem Innungsseminar
auch wenn´s mir schwer gefallen ist   Aber jetzt weiß ich, daß ich es von Ellerstadt ab 17:15 bis NW Hbf 18:00 schaffen kann, d. h. das könnte mal was werden 

zu 3.  wie wir beide wissen: nicht allein das Material zählt, nicht allein das Material ...  (oder wie mein Vater vor 35 Jahren mit seinem R4 sagte: Schwächen der Maschine gleichen wir durch fahrerisches Können aus)
aber wenn ich mir die Leuchten anschauen: wahrscheinlich war der Schlagschatten zu heftig um die Unebenheiten zu erkennen...


----------



## Quente (24. Mai 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Schlagschatten zu heftig um die Unebenheiten zu erkennen...




...Durchschlagschatten...


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...Durchschlagschatten...



... quasi!


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2012)

..ihr müsst das so machen wie ich: Die Trails mit fetten 20km/h die Stunde runter, nur vorne Bremsen, und ne digitale Federgabel. Keine Chance für Schlangenbisse.   

Übrigens kam der von uns erwartet Regen hier in HD um 18 Uhr runter. Es war wohl eher ne Wand.  Mein neuer Privat-Nors-Schor verzögert sich um 2 Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (24. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Thema des Abends:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7258301744/
> 
> ...


 
Nööööö,
hat es den Sven schon wieder erwischt
Das geht aber langsam ganz schön ins Geld


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Foto ist kein Sven zu sehen.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2012)

"Fritz" und Freddy - oder?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Mai 2012)

Ja. To do vor der nächsten Fahrt: Die Standpumpe mit Manometer benutzen.


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Mai 2012)

wo ist den morgen am Hbf der genaue Treffpunkt - es sieht momentan so aus, das ich mal von dort mitfahren kann...


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2012)

Trepp nuff un reschds uff'm Trottwar.


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Mai 2012)

ich komm von Stadtmitte aus, ist das dann links und Trepp nunner?


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2012)

Links un nett die Trepp' nunner.
Vor de Trepp.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Mai 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich komm von Stadtmitte aus, ist das dann links und Trepp nunner?



Du fährst einfach zum Hbf. Dann trägst Du am besten das Rad die Treppen zu der Unterführung hinunter (da sind schon Leute runtergefallen ), schiebst dann durch bis Gleis 5 (wichtig). Dort links die Treppen rauf. Auf dem Gleis nach links orientieren. Hinten kommt dann eine Brückenkonstruktion.

Nimm den Lift oder trage das Rad in die obere Ebene. Oben dann weiter nach kinks, ganz durch, hinten die Treppe oder Lift nach unten. Auf dem Gleis in Richtung Hbf-Gebäude bewegen.

An dem Treppenabgang zu Unterführung jetzt scharf nach rechts!

Unmittelbar rechts neben dem Taxistand steht dann eine Gruppe Radfahrer! Dort nochmal fragen!


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... steht dann eine Gruppe Radfahrer! Dort nochmal fragen!


 
Wenn ihr euch dann noch äußern könnt vor lauter Lachen , weil irgend so ein ...XXX... einen Schlenker durch den Hbf gedreht hat ? 
Oder ihr dann Zeit hattet zum Wegfahren 

Ganz ohne Ortskenntnis bin ich nicht ... Also am Taxistand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. Mai 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Ortskenntnis bin ich nicht ... Also am Taxistand ?


Exakt!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Mai 2012)

Man könnte auch zum Bahnhaltepunkt Böbig fahren und von dort mit der S-Bahn zum Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2012)

Wir gehen dann gleich mal auf Tour Richtung Lambi. Wer kommt denn heut alles?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

Habe den Kalender mal blockiert, hoffe es klappt!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Mai 2012)

Isch komme diese Woche nicht.


----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2012)

ich fahr mal 18:00 h zum Bahnhof -wenn ich ihn finde  (@haardtfahrer: die Wegbeschreibung war schon gut...)- und dann mal sehn wer da ist und mich mitnimmt...


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2012)

Das Unternehmen ist heut eher eine Gewitterflucht ! Momentan ist unser Zufluchtsort die Eisdiele in Edenkoben. Zum Lambi kommen wir so wohl nicht so bald.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

In NW ist ein dicker Schauer gerade durch, jetzt wird es heller. Lt Wetterprognose hat es gar nicht geregnet, weshalb der weiteren Vorsage, dass es am Abend nicht regnen soll, kein vertieftes Vertrauen entgegensetze.

Schau´n  ´mer  ma´


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2012)

So, so - kein Regen. Und was läuft da gerade an Flüssigkeit über meine Terrasse und Garage? Riesling?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2012)

SCHORLE !!!


----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2012)

und jetzt meld ich mich ab, damit ich alles geschafft kriege und 18:00 am Hbf bin ... Bis dann

(Ellerstadt 15:00 sonnig und trocken)


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Mai 2012)

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ist na heftigem Regen in Häschde angesagt ....


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2012)

Über Weidenthal nimmt gerade Gewitter Nr. 2 Anlauf.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

Komme gerade aus Deidesheim:


In DÜW geht gerade die welt unter
Über der Hohen Loog hängen dunkle Wolken
In Neustadt scheint die Sonne, Richtung Tal ist´s hell

Interessant!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

So, das war´s. Jetzt habe ich doch noch einen Eiltermin bekommen! Werde es nicht bis 1800 schaffen, komme dann zum L# nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2012)

Am Lambi Iss die Welt i.O.
Das Weizen schmeckt und der WuSaPo ist im Zulauf. Mahlzeit...


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Mai 2012)

Wetterstation Luitpoldturm 18:15Uhr meldet:




Wetterstation Luitpoldturm von fibbs79 auf Flickr

WuSaPo war leider aus  MAHLZEIT


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Mai 2012)

@Houschter:
War der Regen auch noch im Zulauf, oder habt ihr Glück gehabt?


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Mai 2012)

NW Hbf an 17:55 ab 18:10
L-Kreuz an ca 19:20 (den Houschter gerade noch gehen gesehen..)
WuSaPo/ahf-Weizen an 19:30 ab 19:45
L-Kreuz ab 20:05
daheim an 21:05

und das beste vom Ganzen: komplett trocken von NW bis zuhause, und L# hat von dem ganzen Unwetter nix abbekommen, da war´s staubtrocken !


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Mai 2012)

Wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber die Pflicht ging vor. Bin dann leider gar nicht mehr zum Radfahren gekommen. Hoffe auf die nächste Woche!


----------



## lomo (31. Mai 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> L-Kreuz an ca 19:20 (den *Houschter* gerade noch *gehen* gesehen..)
> ...



Wie? War der rote VW-Bus wieder in Aktion?


----------



## Houschter (31. Mai 2012)

@radler: war ich noch in Rufweite? Dem Mädel wurd kalt, da sind wir los!
@Zimbo: die Gewitter haben wir schön ausgetrickst! Eins umfahren und zwei durchs Fenster beobachtet.  
@Lomo: neneneneneee, menno!


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...die Pflicht ging vor...


 
Pflicht-Verteidiger ? ich dachte, Dein Tätigkeitsfeld liegt woanders 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Hoffe auf die nächste Woche!


 
ich auch, mal sehn ob´s wieder klappt


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Mai 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> @radler: war ich noch in Rufweite? Dem Mädel wurd kalt, da sind wir los!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Houschter (31. Mai 2012)

Gestern mit dem ganzen Hin und Her warens am Ende 60km. Heimwärts durfte aber auch die Bahn unterstützen.



radler-01 schrieb:


> eigentlich ja - beim Reingehen hab ich Dich so aus dem Augenwinkel wahrgenommen und als ich rauskam war der Platz leer. und so laut wollt ich dann nicht mehr rufen



Jetzt wo du's sagst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (6. Juni 2012)

irgendjemand heute abend 18:00 Hbf (Taxistand) ?


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2012)

Hab heute mittag umgeplant ... werde nicht da sein ...
Mittlerweile sieht es wieder besser aus ...


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Juni 2012)

ich roll mal rüber - mal sehn wer da ist...


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2012)

Umplanung ... komme später


----------



## Houschter (6. Juni 2012)

Wir sollten an unserem Timing arbeiten, a bissi mehr Vorlauf brauch ich schon.


----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2012)

Ich muss noch üben ...


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2012)

Da niemand da war bin ich dann ca. 18:15 abgerollt ...




Houschter schrieb:


> Wir sollten an unserem Timing arbeiten, a bissi mehr Vorlauf brauch ich schon.


 
dann nehmen wir mal einen geänderten Vorlauf:
wie siehts nächste Woche aus - 1800 Hbf  ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juni 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Da niemand da war bin ich dann ca. 18:15 abgerollt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wann wäre eure Ankunftszeit @L#?
ich würde aus dem Süden anreisen ....


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2012)

Meist gegen 2000! Es soll aber auch schon mal später gewesen sein...

Kann man dich ab "Irgendwo" begleiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Meist gegen 2000! Es soll aber auch schon mal später gewesen sein...
> ...



Nach 20oo ist gefährlich, da dann die warme Küche evtl. schon zu hat.
Vergangenen Mittwoch war es 21oo ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juni 2012)

Wollte Richtung JohannisX -> Weidenthal -> L#
Für andere Routenvorschläge bin ich offen.


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2012)

Start in Häschde?

Fahr doch Richtung Almersberg, dann zum Taubensuhl und von dort weiter zum Helmbachweiher. Dann zum Fhs Breitenstein und ab da kannst entweder "Gelbes Kreuz" via Lambrecht oder "Grün Weis" über Esthal - Neidenfels zum Lambi.
Ab Helmbachweiher könnt ich dir Geleit bieten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2012)

.... hört sich verdammt weit an 
Am Montag werde ich mal die Karte studieren.

Gruß 

Fibbs - Banshee Abschiedstour


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... Banshee Abschiedstour



Was gibt's neues?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2012)

Roter Transporter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (12. Juni 2012)

Bei der Wetterprognose setz ich morgen mal aus und vertage mich auf Donnerstag!


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2012)

Ist wohl ne sinnvolle Entscheidung


----------



## Kelme (12. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ohne Witz: Morgen hätte ich Zeit.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich ab W'thal zum Lambi aufbrechen.


----------



## MoneSi (12. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bei der Wetterprognose setz ich morgen mal aus und vertage mich auf Donnerstag!



Quatsch, das Wetter wird super morgen ...ich bin nämlich gerade auf's Rad angewiesen...


----------



## Houschter (12. Juni 2012)

Von vier Fahrten zu / von der Arbeit diese Woche bin ich dreimal geduscht worden! 

Btw: NoWe-Sensor (G40-Geber)


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt ohne Witz: Morgen hätte ich Zeit.
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich ab W'thal zum Lambi aufbrechen.



Hätte auch Zeit da unser Kunde "zufällig" umgeplant hat.




MoneSi schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Wetter wird super morgen ...ich bin nämlich gerade auf's Rad angewiesen...



optimistische Stimmung braucht das Land!


----------



## MoneSi (12. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Von vier Fahrten zu / von der Arbeit diese Woche bin ich dreimal geduscht worden!
> 
> Btw: NoWe-Sensor (G40-Geber)



Bingo!

Och nee, hopp...die nächsten Tage hält's!!!


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2012)

Hier in FE sieht es inzwischen stabil aus. Zum Treffpunkt 18hundert in NW am Hbf. schaffe ich das nicht, gegen 19:30 Uhr (oder etwas früher) werde ich am Lambi sein. Für MoSi und lomo hätte ich noch die "Entlohnung" dabei <Zuckerchen hinhalt> .


@adus: Wenn du hier liest: Du hast Post. Das sollte funktionieren (im Gegensatz zu bei mir).


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Juni 2012)

Hier in Neustadt donnert es gerade (14.22 Uhr) ganz heftig.

Zieht aber Richtung Holland! Dürfte gegen 20.45 h da angekommen sein.


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Zuckerchen? Bin heute abend nach L-# unterwegs ...
Ob aber ab 18 Uhr in NW weiss ich jetzt noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2012)

Donner über FE. Ich versuch's trotzdem.
Wir sehen und am L-#.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hier in Neustadt donnert es gerade (14.22 Uhr) ganz heftig.
> 
> Zieht aber Richtung Holland! Dürfte gegen 20.45 h da angekommen sein.



Was macht ein Holländer wenn er die EM gewonnen hat???































Die Playstation wieder aus


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Du bist vielleicht ein Schelm


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2012)

..hier ist gerade Fritz-Walter-Wetter.


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Schland!


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2012)

..der Regen prasselt unaufhörlich nieder......immer wieder Bozsik- - - -Bozsik, der rechte Läufer der Holl... äh- Ungarn....


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Juni 2012)

In NW ists stabil nass, überwiegend von oben. Ich werd wohl morgen mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Ok, sieht bescheiden aus. Mh, mal probieren ...


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2012)

Das Rad bleibt in der Garage.
Dreckswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Rad bleibt in der Garage.
> Dreckswetter.



Hab mal das Wetter zum BikeWash genutzt


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Dreckswetter.



In der Tat!!!




Dreckswetter von *lomo* auf Flickr

Was'n mit'm Zuckerchen???
Wenigstens gab es einen EM-Schorle


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2012)

Du Held!


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Ich Idiot!


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2012)

Respekt!
Bei mir in der Gass´ kratzen sie gerade die Asphaltdecke zusammen. Sah aus wie Bisquitrolle.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2012)

Rollasphalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Roter Transporter


Happischwassverpasst?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Rollasphalt?



Asphaltroller:







Auf Sammy Slick 15.75 Bullet&Mine-Protection-Never-Flat-including-Water-Cooling-Walzen

ByeBye Nors Schohr


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2012)

Hat's für Pflaster mal wieder nicht gereicht?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2012)

Doch, auf meinem Grundstückchen schon.
Aber die Gasse ist besser in Asphalt & Granit.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juni 2012)

Was meinen denn die Wetterexperten? Regnets heute nach 18:00 noch? Momentan siehts eher aus wie Herbst draußen...


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2012)

Bei uns sieht es nach Amazonas aus. Dampfig und nass.
Werde heute nicht Rad, sondern (Klein-)Wagen mit meinem Kurzen fahren. Ein Rennen steht an und die 997-er wollen bewegt werden.


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2012)

Bin auf dem Weg nach S-UT, stehe also im Stau und weiss noch nicht wann ich zurueck bin.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juni 2012)

Die Aussichten sind also durchweg trübe. :/


----------



## bastard1979 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich will biken!mein cousin will noch mitfahren,d.h. ich werde wohl erst nach1800 loskommen und dann wohl eher hohe loog/kalmit... @tobi Wenn sonst keiner mehr fährt,melde dich gerne noch mal


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juni 2012)

wann würdet ihr losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (20. Juni 2012)

@tobi ca1815 bei mir, hambacher str 60, NW


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juni 2012)

Ok, ich versuch da zu sein.


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2012)

So gerade aus UT in HD angekommen ... also ich steige heute abend nicht mehr aufs Rad


----------



## Houschter (20. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Jemand Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde...

Hab aber heut doch noch mein WuSaPo bekommen, nur halt an de Knittlsemer Mühl


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2012)

@houschter

jedesmal will ich dir eigentlich die linke geben, mache dann aber reflexmässig die rechte hoch


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Juni 2012)

Wer wäre denn morgen zwecks Tour um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof?


----------



## lomo (26. Juni 2012)

:handheb:


----------



## Kelme (26. Juni 2012)

Bin in Hannover. Da werde ich mich trotz deutsche Nicht-Beteiligung an der Halbfinalpaarung der EM der "Ergebnisbekanntgabe" nicht entziehen können. War am letzten Freitag irgendwie schöner.


----------



## Dddakk (26. Juni 2012)

..evtl. nehme ich wieder Fritzens Windschatten.., ich SMSe falls es klappt.

aber dieses Mal ohne mit Leihrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (27. Juni 2012)

Lambi-HP schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen an diesen drei Terminen Urlaub
> 
> 10. April bis 13. April 2012
> 25. Juni bis 6. Juli 2012
> 17. Dezember bis 25. Dezember 2012


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Juni 2012)

Ja, dem wurde am Wochenende mit einem Besuch Rechnung getragen. Da kann man ja was ganz verrücktes machen und sich in Neustadt irgendwo hinsetzen.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juni 2012)

..kann heute nicht in den Westen eilen.
Viel Spaß bei X+1 !


----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ja, dem wurde am Wochenende mit einem Besuch Rechnung getragen. Da kann man ja was ganz verrücktes machen und sich in Neustadt irgendwo hinsetzen.



Das wäre mal was überraschend anderes!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juli 2012)

auch wenn "L#-Urlaub" ist... hat trotzdem jemand Lust morgen abend zu fahren (NW Hbf 18.00) ?


----------



## lomo (3. Juli 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... hat trotzdem jemand Lust morgen abend zu fahren (NW Hbf 18.00) ?



:handheb:



radler-01 schrieb:


> auch wenn "L#-Urlaub" ist...



Es gibt Alternativen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Es gibt Alternativen


 
Alles, was zwischen "18.00 ab und ca. 20.30 - 21. an" liegt ist ok

(Vorschlag: NW-Wolfsburg-links ums Weinbiet-blau/weiß zum L#-Renterstrasse runter-Stabenberg-Looganlage-Weinbiet-NW )



oder auch nur ein Teil davon...


----------



## Ottle (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich wohne seit April in NW und verfolg das ganze hier seit geraumer Zeit.
Da ich mich nicht wirklich MTB - streckentechnisch auskenne und eigentlich auch überhaupt niemand kenne der Radfährt würde ich mich bei euch mal ganz gerne anschließen ?!


----------



## lomo (3. Juli 2012)

Gerne!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Juli 2012)

Einfach um 18 Uhr zu den Geländeradfahrern gesellen, die am Bahnhof bei den Taxis rumstehen, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Ottle (3. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann versuche ich um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof zu sein. Ich hoffe ich schaff es morgen dabei zu sein !

Grüße Markus


----------



## bastard1979 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nachher auch dabei und mein cousin kommt wieder mit


----------



## lomo (4. Juli 2012)

Wow! War ja ne große Gruppe heute. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## bastard1979 (5. Juli 2012)

Mir auch!


----------



## timstruppi (5. Juli 2012)

Trotz meines Abflugs, hat es mir auch gefallen ;-))


----------



## Radler-01 (5. Juli 2012)

ich schließe mich an: hat Spaß gemacht ... 

@ houschter: feine Trails ausgesucht, es waren für mich manche neue dabei - Danke !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottle (5. Juli 2012)

Für mich als "neuen" war es komplettes Neuland, aber sehr geil.
DANKE


----------



## 2white2red (5. Juli 2012)

Freunde!

Ich war ja nicht der einzige "Neue" gestern.
Spass hats gemacht, obwohl sich meine linke Seite nicht so an fühlt. Aber das wird 

Gutes Wochenende und bis die Tage
Uli


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Juli 2012)

Wie schaut's morgen aus?


----------



## Ottle (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hab diesen und nächsten Mittwoch Dienst. Euch viel Spaß !!!


----------



## bastard1979 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich fahren! hoffe das wetter gut.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Juli 2012)

Schlimmer als heute wirds schon nicht sein...


----------



## lomo (10. Juli 2012)

Mal schauen wie ich es zeitlich packe. Ansonsten komme ich direkt nach L-#


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wirds auch knapp. Werde wohl verspätet starten.


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

Bin gut in der Zeit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2white2red (11. Juli 2012)

Bei mir gehts leider nicht, Schulter kaputt


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

Autschn!
Gute Besserung


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Weiss jetzt nicht, wo ich das Thema hinpacken soll deswegen hier:
@Sarrois: Ich hab da ne Verwendungsmöglichkeit für deine württembergische Plörre


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. Juli 2012)

Wer wäre denn morgen dabei? Vielleicht auch schon ab 15/16 Uhr?


----------



## Franz/K3 (17. Juli 2012)

Fahre morgen auch aber die Uhrzeit kann ich nicht perfekt einschätzen. Tendenz mehr 17:00 Uhr!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juli 2012)

@Franz
Bin morgen auch mal wieder in der Gegend unterwegs. Fahren auch ca. 17 Uhr beim Gemüsehändler los. Weinbiet - blauer Punkt - weißblau - Einkehr - Wolkenbruchweg - optional noch kleine Ebene und dann irgendwie wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (17. Juli 2012)

Hm, hatte eigentlich vor dabei zu sein. Wenn aber jetzt schon wieder an der Startzeit rummanipuliert wird, bin ich raus. Sorry!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. Juli 2012)

Wer früh genug los fährt, kommt mit Sicherheit um 18:00 am Bahnhof vorbei. Sofern da jemand steht und mitfahren möchte.


----------



## bastard1979 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich kann es noch nicht versprechen,aber ich hab es zumindest vor um 1800 da zu sein


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2012)

Gewährt ihr mir Asyl im Westen?
Ich werde um 18 Uhr am HBF in NW sein. Finde aber zur Not auch alleine zu LX. 
Haltet die Küche warm!


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> .. Finde aber zur Not auch alleine zu LX. ...


:hust: :räusper: 



Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Haltet die Küche warm!


Am besten versuchen vor 20 Uhr dort zu sein, ab dann beginnt der kritische Zeitraum ....


----------



## bastard1979 (18. Juli 2012)

Geschafft!Bin um1800 am hbf!


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2012)

Gruss aus MUC


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. Juli 2012)

So, damits das nächste Mal besser klappt:

Das hier ist "der" steinerne Hirsch






Und der befindet sich in etwa bei der entsprechenden Beschriftung





Nicht auszudenken, was passiert wäre, wenn die Küche schon kalt gewesen wäre.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Juli 2012)

Die Sauklaue war aber echt?


----------



## bastard1979 (19. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ja auch noch einen steinernen Hai?!! zumindest ist auf der karte von tobi einer eingetragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch einen steinernen Hai?!! zumindest ist auf der karte von tobi einer eingetragen...



Naja, mit viel Phantasie. Ist ein Stein am Roten Punkt. Viel Spaß bei der Suche!


----------



## MoneSi (19. Juli 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ....Nicht auszudenken, was passiert wäre, wenn die Küche schon kalt gewesen wäre.....


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

Naja, 'n Topf heisses Wasser um den Energieriegel drin aufzulösen hätte es bestimmt gegeben ...


----------



## bastard1979 (20. Juli 2012)

Zum Mittwochthema ob Eis negative Kalorieen hat...
ich hab mal nach der Wärmekapazität von Speiseis gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Da Speiseeis etwa die konsistenz von ******** hat, hab ich auch danach gesucht.. und nix gefunden. also hab ich 1kg normales wasser genommen.
um 1kg eis von -15 auf 0°C zu erwärmen brauch man 33,3kJ. Um die ganze sache zu schmelzen braucht man 332,5kJ und um das wasser von 0auf37°C zu bringen noch mal 154,8kJ. das ist in summe ca. 520kJ. 1kg Speiseeis hat ca5000kJ. Differenz ist 4480KJ=1070kcal (alles natürlich ohne revolver)
Fazit: also das nächste mal erst zur eisdiele und dann hat man genug energie den berg hochzufahren!
ende klug********n zum freitag


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juli 2012)

..das heißt: Eis hat gar keine Neagtiv-Kalorien? F. hat unrecht?  

Schreib es doch mal für Nicht-Inscheniöre.
z.B. 1 "Cornetto Nuss" hat X Kalorien. Man braucht X Kalorien zu Erwärmung und X Kalorien zur Verdauung.     

@XSi: Das Teufelchen lacht. Das ist nicht korrket. Du hast nicht gelacht bei dem "Küche ist schon kalt.....".


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Zum Mittwochthema ob Eis negative Kalorieen hat...
> ich hab mal nach der Wärmekapazität von Speiseis gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Da Speiseeis etwa die konsistenz von ******** hat, hab ich auch danach gesucht.. und nix gefunden. also hab ich 1kg normales wasser genommen.
> um 1kg eis von -15 auf 0°C zu erwärmen brauch man 33,3kJ. Um die ganze sache zu schmelzen braucht man 332,5kJ und um das wasser von 0auf37°C zu bringen noch mal 154,8kJ. das ist in summe ca. 520kJ. 1kg Speiseeis hat ca5000kJ. Differenz ist 4480KJ=1070kcal (alles natürlich ohne revolver)
> Fazit: also das nächste mal erst zur eisdiele und dann hat man genug energie den berg hochzufahren!
> ende klug********n zum freitag



Ich nehme einen Nougatbecher. Danke!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2012)

...mit Nusskrokant und Sahne obendrauf!
Dann nimmt man bestimmt noch mehr ab, beim Eis essen...


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

Aber hallo, latürnich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Juli 2012)

:handheb:


----------



## bastard1979 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich 1800 hbf


----------



## Radler-01 (1. August 2012)

heute 18:00 HBF -wer noch ? ...


----------



## lomo (1. August 2012)

Bin wahrscheinlich früher unterwegs und werde L-# nur im Vorbeigehen mitnehmen habe für heute abend noch ein anderes Ziel ;-)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. August 2012)

Bin familiär gebunden!


----------



## Radler-01 (1. August 2012)

... ich fahr´ dann direkt ohne HBF-Schlenker ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2012)

..bin ab 18 Uhr schon bei dem finalen SiS-Training: Poolplantsching, Eggstrehmgrilling & Schörlschetschegging.
Aber LX wäre auch schön!


----------



## bastard1979 (1. August 2012)

Bin 1800da.cousin kommt auch mit


----------



## 2white2red (1. August 2012)

Bin auch um 18 Uhr am HBF


----------



## lomo (8. August 2012)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. August 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich dabei sein werde.


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand unterwegs?


Ja. Ich.

Hannover - Maschseefest


----------



## bastard1979 (8. August 2012)

Ich denke ich bin auch dabei.momentan siehts gut aus


----------



## lomo (8. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja. Ich.
> 
> Hannover - Maschseefest



Knalltüte!


----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2012)

..muss mich noch von gestern erholen..


----------



## lomo (8. August 2012)

Ich im Prinzip ja auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. August 2012)

Schonmal den Begriff "recreational cycling" gehört?


----------



## lomo (8. August 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schonmal den Begriff "recreational cycling" gehört?



Nö! Erklär mal! :schorle:


----------



## lomo (8. August 2012)

Owwacht!
Am Weinbeat is schon ausgeschildert und es wird kräftig jenseits der anaeroben Schwelle trainiert wie wir heute erleben mussten. Also, Füße einziehen, sonst knallt einer drüber!




Anaerobia von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (21. August 2012)

Morgen nochmal heimische Bergluft schnuppern bevor alles in den Urlaub verschwindet?


----------



## 2white2red (21. August 2012)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## lomo (21. August 2012)

Ich eher nicht, da wir am Donnerstag morgen zu undenkbar frühen Zeiten starten müssen ... äh, dürfen!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2012)

Wie? Ihr auch weg???


----------



## Houschter (21. August 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich eher nicht, da wir am Donnerstag morgen zu undenkbar frühen Zeiten starten müssen ... äh, dürfen!



Oh, ich erinnere mich. Da war ein reichlich früher Treff im Nachbarländle im Gespräch!


Viel Spass in den Vogesen und kommt alle heil wieder


----------



## lomo (21. August 2012)

Scheinbar fliegen alle aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. August 2012)

Ich bin euch allen weit voraus! (Nur nicht bei der Uhrzeit)


----------



## lomo (22. August 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich bin euch allen weit voraus! (Nur nicht bei der Uhrzeit)



Scheint so.
Gibt es bei dir auch so was wie L-#?


----------



## Radler-01 (22. August 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich eher nicht, da wir am Donnerstag morgen zu undenkbar frühen Zeiten starten müssen ... äh, dürfen!


 
Nutz das doch als Aufwärm-Fahren; wer SIS-Team-Gewinner ist kann doch dadurch nicht geschockt werden 

Achso - ich wäre auch dabei (statt Freibad, da ist mit zuviel los)

(Wenn möglich nicht so spät aus dem Wald, meine Illumitationsmöglichkeiten sind begrenzt)


----------



## Houschter (22. August 2012)

Start am Bhf in NW um 17:30? Oder doch eher traditionell...


----------



## bastard1979 (22. August 2012)

ich komm auch, kann aber nur zur traditionellen zeit


----------



## Radler-01 (22. August 2012)

ich kann auch nur die Traditon aufrecht erhalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. August 2012)

Dann soll es so sein: 1800 HBF


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. August 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir auch so was wie L-#?


Es gibt zwar hier unheimlich viele Kreuze entlang der Straßen mit ebenso vielen reichlich großen Kirchengebäuden, aber ich habe dort weder etwas von Leberknödeln noch von Schorle oder Weizenbier gelesen  Höchstens, dass Jesus irgendetwas sparen würde


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. August 2012)

Schee war´s ...



Drachenfelsen von fibbs79 auf Flickr



PartyL#ocation von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Romanterisch von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Greetz

Fibbs - Licht wird überbewertet


----------



## lomo (22. August 2012)

Arrrrgh!


----------



## Radler-01 (23. August 2012)

jep - schee war´s... Stimmung wie auf ´ner Skihütte 

@lomo. habsch ja gesagt: fahr mit zum Aufwärmen (und wenn ich mir die Post-Zeit anseh: da wärst Du locker wieder zurück gewesen )

Licht wird überbewertet - solange man noch was sieht


----------



## lomo (23. August 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> jep - schee war´s... Stimmung wie auf ´ner Skihütte
> 
> @lomo. habsch ja gesagt: fahr mit zum Aufwärmen (und wenn ich mir die Post-Zeit anseh: da wärst Du locker wieder zurück gewesen )
> 
> Licht wird überbewertet - solange man noch was sieht



Post-Zeit? Gruß aus Frankreich !


----------



## 2white2red (29. August 2012)

Wie siehts aus heute? 
Bin um 18 Uhr am HBF.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. August 2012)

Ich werde heute leider nicht Rad fahren.


----------



## lomo (29. August 2012)

Me 2


----------



## bastard1979 (29. August 2012)

Klappt heute leider nicht bin noch in frankfurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (29. August 2012)

ich kann auch nicht


----------



## Kelme (29. August 2012)

Ich biete Hannover und kann damit auch nicht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. August 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal bieten: Häschdner Hidd


----------



## lomo (29. August 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal bieten: Häschdner Hidd


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. September 2012)

Macht sich jemand morgen auf den Weg?


----------



## bastard1979 (4. September 2012)

ja, hab ich zumindest feste vor


----------



## lomo (4. September 2012)

Ja!
Evtl. ein paar Minuten nach sechs ...


----------



## Radler-01 (5. September 2012)

bei mir klappt´s sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ...

(und mir wird´s langsam mit meiner Lampe zu dunkel auf den Trails, an der Verbesserung arbeite ich schon ... )


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. September 2012)

Licht wird doch überbewertet 

Ich kann leider auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2white2red (5. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## lomo (12. September 2012)

Und hoch damit.
Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## bastard1979 (12. September 2012)

habe es vor... mal sehen was der tag noch so bringt...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. September 2012)

Bin nicht dabei.


----------



## lomo (12. September 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> habe es vor... mal sehen was der tag noch so bringt...



Meinst du "wen" oder "was"?


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2012)

Kompromiss-Anfrage:  18:00 HBF - zügig rauf (etwas geglättet) und zügig runter - ca. 20:30 wieder im Tal ?  Dann würde ich mitfahren - (oder alternativ geglättet wieder runter)...

wie schon erwähnt mein Licht ist wahrscheinlich für die Trails ab 20:30 jetzt zu schwach (ich weiß Licht wird überbewertet  - wenn man genug hat ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. September 2012)

Kompromiss? Wenn wir schnell genug sind ...


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2012)

ich hatte schon mal 1:15 ab HBF bis L#, allerdings das Weinbiet links an der Wolfsburg umfahren und dann blau/weiß hoch. langt das  ?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. September 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal 1:15 ab HBF bis L#, allerdings das Weinbiet links an der Wolfsburg umfahren und dann blau/weiß hoch. langt das  ?



In der Zeit solltest Du auch den kleinen Anstieg bis zum Weinbiet rauf, Blau runter und Pfad hoch schaffen, oder?


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2012)

wäre dann: 18:05 ab HBF > L# an 19:26 / ab 19:43 -gelbes Kreuz > Lambrecht an 20:28 ...  (Züge fahren auch immer mit so "krummen Zeiten")

aber wegen mir müßt ihr das nicht extra so machen ...
- also erst mal 18:00 HBF , bis dann


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> In der Zeit solltest Du auch den kleinen Anstieg bis zum Weinbiet rauf, Blau runter und Pfad hoch schaffen, oder?


 

ich bin meistens nur rauf halbwegs schnell - DH-Skills muß ich noch weiter entwickeln ...
Aber wenn Du mitfährst, brauch mir wegen Licht keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. September 2012)

Werde ich heute leider nicht schaffen, da noch eine Terminsache auf dem Tisch liegt und nach Abschluss der Bearbeitung ruft.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. September 2012)

also - es war dann so:
HBF ab 18:07; L# an 19:48 (inkl Weinbiet ! ) ... L# ab war dann ein bissel später >20:48 (aber dunkel war´s ab 20:05 danach isses dann auch egal; nur der Regen wäre nicht nötig gewesen) NW an war 22:02.

Es wieder Spaß gemacht - Danke nochmal an meine beiden Beleuchter 


(Memo an mich: Engagement für Helmlampe  verstärken...)


----------



## lomo (13. September 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> (Memo an mich: Engagement für Helmlampe  verstärken...)



Kennst du wahrscheinlich schon ...


----------



## Radler-01 (13. September 2012)

habsch 1:1 hier bei mir am Schreibtisch stehen ... 

(Schreiner halt ...)


----------



## lomo (13. September 2012)

Der Lehrlinge wegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. September 2012)

Ist heute abend Regeltermin????


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Ist heute abend Regeltermin????



Soll ich meine Frau fragen?


----------



## bastard1979 (19. September 2012)

...meine ist noch schwanger...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. September 2012)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> ...meine ist noch schwanger...



Ist aber nicht die Regel, oder doch?


----------



## bastard1979 (19. September 2012)

bei mir klappts heute nicht


----------



## lomo (19. September 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Ist heute abend Regeltermin????



Ich hab vor zu fahren.
Kunde ist zwar ab 14.30 Uhr im Haus ... evtl. wird es bei mir ein paar Minuten nach sechs Uhr.


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2012)

Bin heute beim Keili. Ohne Rad (dafür aber mit Wein).


----------



## lomo (19. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bin heute beim Keili. Ohne Rad (dafür aber mit Wein).



Hä? Schon weg aus Hannover?


----------



## Kelme (19. September 2012)

Ne, noch da. DA mache ich "nebenbei" auf der Rückfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. September 2012)

Richt' mal Grüße an Christine und Keili aus!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. September 2012)

wird wohl doch nichts heute. Hab eben meine Felge am Almersberg geschrottet und bekomm sie gerade nicht mehr dicht


----------



## lomo (19. September 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> wird wohl doch nichts heute. Hab eben meine Felge am Almersberg geschrottet und bekomm sie gerade nicht mehr dicht



Ist aber eine schöne Stelle ... für ne Delle


----------



## Radler-01 (19. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Der Lehrlinge wegen?


 
ich schulde Dir noch eine Antwort:  nicht wegen der Lehrlinge sondern > unser letztes Argument < 

ich kann heute Abend auch nicht - trotzdem viel Spaß an alle, die fahren. Das Wetter ist ja optimal ...


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2012)

Vergesst nicht den Lomo da oben hochleben zu lassen. Der wird heute irgendwie so volljährig oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist aber eine schöne Stelle ... für ne Delle



ja das stimmt. Das Zusammenspiel zwischen nicht perfekter Linie, sehr wenig Luftdruck, viele Wildsauhügel und erhöhter Geschwindigkeit haben wohl zu diesem Maleur geführt .  Hab sie jetzt zwar ausgebeult und es sieht auch rund aus, aber mit meinem kläglichen Rest an Dichtmittel bekomme ich sie nicht Dicht. 

Euch viel Spaß und an Lomo ein herzliches  mit vielen  und heute abend das ein oder andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (19. September 2012)

Best wishes, Lomo!


----------



## bastard1979 (19. September 2012)

Von mir auch alles gute!!!


----------



## Sarrois (19. September 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Lomo

Volljährig
Erwachsen


----------



## lomo (19. September 2012)

Erwachsen?
Werd ich nie


----------



## Sarrois (19. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Erwachsen?
> Werd ich nie


Meine Rede


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. September 2012)

Alles gute zum Kindergeburtstag!


----------



## lomo (20. September 2012)

Danke, hat sich gelohnt.
Habe eine Massage geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Miro266 (20. September 2012)

Lomo, auch von mir-Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag:
Miro'


----------



## Radler-01 (20. September 2012)

wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wär ich zum Feiern irgendwie doch gekommen 

Also lomo: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag   und immer das ein oder andere Rad im Keller


----------



## Dddakk (20. September 2012)

Massage auf 5400 Metern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. September 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> viele Wildsauhügel



Wutzelgehubbel!

 @lomo: alles gude nachträglich!!


----------



## lomo (20. September 2012)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle! 




36 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (21. September 2012)

ist die "36" als Bildunterschrift das aktuelle Alter, die Anzahl der Schinkenscheiben - oder die neue Ritzelgröße an der Kasette für ältere Herren ? 


(Mist - schnell weg klappt nicht, lomo ist bergauf auch schnell und kann noch erzählen)


----------



## lomo (21. September 2012)

36?
Das ist das gefühlte Alter


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2012)

Jetzt sag schon, wer darf da fühlen?


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie schaut's denn mittwochs im Moment aus? Evtl. hätte ich die nächsten Wochen ab und zu Zeit. Wie lange hat das L# eigentlich noch offen mittwochs?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2012)

Abschlussparty für die Saison ist am letzten Mittwoch vor der Zeitumstellung Sommerzeit/Winterzeit. Das ist in diesem Jahr der 24. Oktober.


----------



## tommybgoode (8. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, schade. Da kann ich schon mal nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Oktober 2012)

Urlaub ist beantragt, sollte ich Diesen um einen Tag verlängern?


----------



## roischiffer (18. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, ist es wirklich schon so spät?


----------



## Bergziege1980 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo hat von euch jemand Lust schon am Mi ab Mittags eine Runde zu fahren so ca ab 14:00 um dann so gegen 18:00 auf LK zu sein ab Wachenheim???


Bei Interesse bei mir melden oder ggf mir eine ähnlich Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt nennen. Soll ja nochmal schön werden bevor am Fr der Winter einbricht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Oktober 2012)

Würde noch jemand vom Hbf in Neustadt starten?


----------



## bastard1979 (23. Oktober 2012)

ich kann es noch nicht versprechen aber ich habe vor morgen um 1800 am hbf zu sein. melde mich morgen noch mal...


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Oktober 2012)

jetzt, da es endlich hell wird , kann ich auch wieder im Wald fahren ...





also, ich wollte um 18:00 h dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich starte früher und toure vorher schon etwas durch den Wald. Man sieht sich dann am L#!


----------



## Bergziege1980 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey houschter wann und wo startest du will auch schon früher fahren  ggf so gegen 2


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich starte um 18 Uhr am Badehaisel in Wachenheim. 
Lasst mir da oben was übrig!


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Oktober 2012)

starte 18:00 hbf


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich starte um 18 Uhr am Badehaisel in Wachenheim.
> Lasst mir da oben was übrig!


 


bastard1979 schrieb:


> starte 18:00 hbf


 
mmh - wo fahr ich jetzt los ...?  Wachenheim ist von Ellerstadt aus näher > ich fahr mal bei Dddakk mit (wenn er mich mitnimmt ).


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ebenfalls um 18 Uhr am Hbf.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2012)

hat nicht sollen sein heute


----------



## Houschter (24. Oktober 2012)

Gschtoppte voll die Hütte heut!  Awwer schee wars trotzdem.


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schee wars! Und das Basso kam auch noch schnell und heil den Buggel runner, trotz mit ohne Susbenschen.


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Oktober 2012)

zuhause: na- hattest ihr einen schönen Abschluß ?  - JAHAA 


(und sonst: ich weiß, Licht wird überwertet - aber ich hab heute was gesehen beim Fahren, und das ist auch gar nicht soo schlecht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (4. November 2012)

Wo gerade allerorten Saisoneröffnungen stattfinden, wie wärs diesen Mi mit 20/500-Opening mit nachgelagerter Einkehr im BB. 1800 ab NW


----------



## lomo (4. November 2012)

Ich versuchs mal zu koordinieren.


----------



## Dddakk (4. November 2012)

..Lomo würde ich nicht mitnehmen. Der hat doch gerade 4 Wochen Blutdoping hinter sich. Der futtert euch alles weg!


----------



## Houschter (4. November 2012)

Damit kann ich leben, awwer Finger weg von meim Schorle!


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2012)

lomo kriegt 'ne eigene Schorle. Auf Schwarzsohl haben am Samstag wir schon eine Runde "begleitetes Schorletrinken" zur Wiedereingliederung durchgezogen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. November 2012)

Kann man mit mehr Blutkörperchen eigentlich auch mehr Alkohol vertragen


----------



## Houschter (4. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> lomo kriegt 'ne eigene Schorle. Auf Schwarzsohl haben am Samstag wir schon eine Runde "begleitetes Schorletrinken" zur Wiedereingliederung durchgezogen.



Dann isser jo bald widder gsund!


----------



## lomo (4. November 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..Lomo würde ich nicht mitnehmen. Der hat doch gerade 4 Wochen Blutdoping hinter sich. Der futtert euch alles weg!



G'schwädzzz!
Der begleitende Internist hat mir so viel Blut abgezapft (und auf Eis gelegt ... kann man immer mal gebrauchen), dass der Hämorrhoid..... äh, Hämatokrit-Wert wieder normales Niewooh erreicht hat.

Apropos, gibt's auch nen Flammkuchen "Dal Bhat"?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. November 2012)

Wenn du den entsprechenden Belag einpackst, bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. November 2012)

@_lomo_s Internist
Also war es eine "Seniorenreise unter ständiger Anwesenheit eines betreuenden Arztes"? (Zitat von Studiosiusius-Reisen)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. November 2012)

Wenn's recht ist, fahren wir morgen ab Hbf Richtung Weinbiet und sammeln hinter der Villa Böhm noch ein paar Mitreiter(innen) auf.


----------



## lomo (6. November 2012)

Doof ... bin morgen nicht dabei, muss/darf auf einen Geburtstag.
Nächste Woche bin ich mittwochs auf ner Arbeitskreissitzung der FVV in 0711, wahrscheinlich komme ich dann erst zum kulinarischen Teil ...


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wenn's recht ist, fahren wir morgen ab Hbf Richtung Weinbiet und sammeln hinter der Villa Böhm noch ein paar Mitreiter(innen) auf.


18:00Uhr wie gehabt?
 @lomo: besser dich!


----------



## lomo (6. November 2012)

Ich arbeite dran!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> 18:00Uhr wie gehabt?
> @_lomo_: besser dich!


Rischtisch, Zeit bleibt. Das Rahmenprogramm hab ich weitergegeben, ich hoffe, es bleibt auch jemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (6. November 2012)

Da bisher noch nix reserviert ist wäre auch ein Rahmen-Plan B möglich.


----------



## han (6. November 2012)

der Houschter ist dabei


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. November 2012)

Da macht sich ja Begeisterung breit


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2012)

han schrieb:


> der Houschter ist dabei



  Kennen wir uns?


----------



## han (6. November 2012)

na, dem bring ich den Südafrikaner vom Freitag zum trinken mit, dann wirds wieder gemütlicher


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (6. November 2012)

Sehr elegante Lösung


----------



## Houschter (7. November 2012)

Kannst die interkontinentale Verstärkung wieder zurückpfeifen! Ihr müsst heut auf meine Gesellschaft verzichten, mein Timemanagement erweist sich gerade als Flop.


----------



## lomo (7. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...  mein Timemanagement erweist sich gerade als Flop.



Kenn ich!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. November 2012)

Allen Absagen zum Trotz: Die Saison wurde erfolgreich mit allem Drum und Dran eröffnet. Sehr schön.


----------



## lomo (13. November 2012)

Ist morgen (14.11.) jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (13. November 2012)

Radeln kann ich dank Erkältung vergessen, der kulinarische Teil sollte gehen. Muss halt Abstand halten...


----------



## bastard1979 (13. November 2012)

Hab fest vor zu radeln.1800hbf


----------



## lomo (13. November 2012)

Bei mir wird es auch nur zum kulinarischen Teil langen ... ohne Erkältung.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. November 2012)

Werd auf beides verzichten müssen.


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

20:00 bb?


----------



## bastard1979 (14. November 2012)

Fährt denn jemand?


----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> 20:00 bb?




..Mist, Speichelfluss.... .. wenns nur net so weit wär....muss noch schaffe

Ä Guhde!


----------



## bastard1979 (14. November 2012)

OK kurzfristig umentschieden, ich krieg meinen inneren schweinehund gerade nicht überwunden raus in die kälte zu gehen, wenn keiner dabei ist... hab zuhause noch was zu tun evtl. BB, je nachdem wie ich in der arbeit stecke... ansonsten von mir auch guhde


----------



## lomo (14. November 2012)

Bin um 20 Uhr da!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin um 20 Uhr da!!!



 Bis später...

Bringscht Bilder mit?


----------



## lomo (14. November 2012)

Bilder? 
Isch gugg emol


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

sd oder usb langt


----------



## bastard1979 (21. November 2012)

Anybody out there?


----------



## Kelme (21. November 2012)

An sich (fast vollzählig) heute gemeinsam anderen Termin.


----------



## bastard1979 (21. November 2012)

Andere termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (21. November 2012)

Anderer termin?


----------



## Kelme (21. November 2012)

Kulinarische Exzesse unter Zuführung nicht unerheblicher Wein- und Schorlemengen als Dankeschön für eine Saison bunte Symbole auf Pfosten, Bäume und Bänke nageln/kleben/was-auch-immer.


----------



## lomo (21. November 2012)

Sprühen fehlt noch ... vorzugsweise auf die Finger oder Klamotten


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sprühen fehlt noch ... vorzugsweise auf die Finger oder Klamotten



.... Fahrradgriffe als bleibende Erinnerung


----------



## lomo (4. Dezember 2012)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich weiß es noch nicht.


----------



## Houschter (4. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht morgen was?


Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2012)

Bin z. Zt ein bissel invalid.


----------



## Quente (5. Dezember 2012)

...yak allergie ???


----------



## MoneSi (5. Dezember 2012)

Wohl eher -Entzug!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2012)

Hmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2012)

..kann man die eigentlich essen? Also, habt ihr welche gegessen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab heute anderweitig Programm.


----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..kann man die eigentlich essen? Also, habt ihr welche gegessen?



Yak-Flammkuchen? Oder was?


----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2012)

..stell ich mir lecker vor. Die Viecher ernähren sich ja nur vom Feinsten.


----------



## bastard1979 (5. Dezember 2012)

sind yaks nicht die fortbewegungsmittel nr1? wir essen doch auch nicht unser fahrrad... biken klappt bei mir heute leider nicht... hab ausversehen meinen reifen gegessen


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Dezember 2012)

ist morgen abend jemand unterwegs - ich hätte Zeit (wahrscheinlich erst 18:10 am Hbf) für den sportlichen Teil und es soll ja schön und trocken werden/sein ...


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Dezember 2012)

... dann fahr ich aleeene   - nach heeeme ...  vllt ein anderes Mal...


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich ma' heute einen Snow-Walk.
In Münster  zum amerikanischen Restaurant .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (12. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist heute zu kalt... Das einzige was mich hinter dem ofen hervorlockt wäre schokolade...


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2012)

Muss den mal wieder hochholen ...
Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Dezember 2012)

Lust definitiv, Zeit ist auch da.


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

1800 Hbf, wie üblich


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Wird heute wohl ein überschaubarer Kreis ...


----------



## Houschter (19. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr eine abschließende Einkehr geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich denk schon. Irgendwas wird bis dahin wieder rein passen... (Juchu, Urlaub)


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Genau! 
Also reinpassen, Urlaub habe ich noch keinen ...


----------



## Houschter (7. Januar 2013)

20/500-Tradition in 2013? 

Wie schauts aus, 1800 Bhf...


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2013)

Puh ... hab' zwar diese Woche viel zu tun, aber ich plane es mal ein


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2013)

Gut, meld dich wenns klappt.

Was iss mim Rest?


----------



## MoneSi (8. Januar 2013)

Mich hat dieser idiotische Virus leider immer noch im Griff...


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2013)

Schade, gute Besserung!


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Gut, meld dich wenns klappt.
> 
> Was iss mim Rest?



Hä, hä. Erfolgreich Teko vertagt und für morgen nachmittag den Terminkalender geblockt! 



MoneSi schrieb:


> Mich hat dieser idiotische Virus leider immer noch im Griff...


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hä, hä. Erfolgreich Teko vertagt und für morgen nachmittag den Terminkalender geblockt!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. Januar 2013)

Ich werd zum kulinarischen Teil kommen, aber ob's pünktlich klappt weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Keine Angst, es sollte genug da sein


----------



## Houschter (14. Januar 2013)

Mittwoch 1800 Bhf, diesmal ohne Regen!


----------



## lomo (14. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Mittwoch 1800 Bhf, diesmal ohne Regen!



... und auch ohne mich.
Terminkollision


----------



## bastard1979 (16. Januar 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Houschter (16. Januar 2013)

Ich nun leider doch nicht!


----------



## bastard1979 (16. Januar 2013)

Sonst noch jemand der fährt? Ansonsten geh ich joggen...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Januar 2013)

Diese Woche fällt komplett aus?


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2013)

Sieht fast so aus


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)

Traut sich jemand am Mittwochabend raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Januar 2013)

Hm, es soll ja sommerlich warm werden, aber auch gut feucht. Kann gut sein, dass ich mich nicht bis zum Wald traue.


----------



## Houschter (28. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Traut sich jemand am Mittwochabend raus?



Kurze Regenhose und los gehts!


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)

Das ist mal ne Ansage!


----------



## Houschter (29. Januar 2013)

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden:

die Regenhose soll sinnvolle Ergänzung und nicht einziges Bekleidungsstück sein!


----------



## Houschter (30. Januar 2013)

Perfekt!

Pünktlich um 1800 hört der Regen auf und wir konnten eine feine Runde ums Weinbiet drehen. Der Abschluss hat das Ganze dann noch abgerundet, mehr geht nicht.
Erste Tour in kurzer Hose ist im Kasten...


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2013)

Bei mir hat's nicht für kurze Hosen gereicht aber trotzdem ein  für die Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (3. März 2013)

Mal so als Überlegung für die Wochenplanung der Abendtermine:









Montag, Dienstag zum Schmelzen und Abtrocknen ...

Mittwoch 18:00 NW Hbf ?


----------



## lomo (3. März 2013)

Mal ins Auge fassen ...


----------



## Radler-01 (4. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Mal ins Auge fassen ...


 
(nich - das tut weh ... )


----------



## lomo (4. März 2013)

Schon passiert! Kann den Termin nicht wahrnehmen ...


----------



## Houschter (4. März 2013)

Mittwoch sollte klappen.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. März 2013)




----------



## Radler-01 (7. März 2013)

start 1800 Hbf, dann 20/500 einmal ums Weinbiet und nuff (das obere Drittel noch mit Schnee), dann wieder runter und dann BB pünktlich 2000.  Der letzte war flambiert, alles andere davor lecker ... 

(btw. zitat Houschter: aber heute nicht ganz so schnell, ich hab noch ne leichte Erkältung ... - wer fuhr dann gewohnt zügig dann den Berg rauf ??? . @Houschter: weiterhin gute Besserung und erholsame Tage am "Berg" )


----------



## Houschter (7. März 2013)

Unterstellung! Ich wurde gehetzt...

Schee wars, aber so langsam kann ich dieses weise Zeug nimmer sehen. Jetzt erstmal Flachlandgenesungstour gen Norden!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. März 2013)

Pünktlich zum Temperatursturz?


----------



## Houschter (8. März 2013)

Bisher komm ich klar, bissel flach und windig aber sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (13. März 2013)

Hallo,
wann ist eigentlich wieder Start am L+, Mi 03.04 ?


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2013)

Genau. Erster Mittwoch nach der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2013)

ist morgen jemand unterwegs ab 18.00 ?


----------



## Houschter (2. April 2013)

Bin zwar unterwegs, aber in einer ganz anderen Ecke. Muss fürs WE noch was erkunden.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. April 2013)

(ich schaff´s heute doch nicht...)


----------



## Houschter (9. April 2013)

Wie schauts denn bei den üblichen Verdächtigen mit dem Auftakt der Lambi-Saison aus?

Mittwoch, zumindest wenns Wetter halbwegs taugt!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. April 2013)

meine Frau > abends arbeiten >> ich > kinderbetreuung ...

und das voraussichtlich bis 09.05.  (evt. 01.05.)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. April 2013)

Ich werde das ziemlich spontan entscheiden (müssen). Wann brauchst du spätestens Rückmeldung?


----------



## Houschter (9. April 2013)

Je nachdem wann wir starten wollen ca. 30min vorher. Ich könnt ab 17 Uhr oder später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. April 2013)

Bin für heut nun doch raus!


----------



## lomo (16. April 2013)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
18 Uhr werde ich vielleicht nicht ganz packen, aber trotzdem würde ich mich gerne etwas bewegen ....


----------



## MoneSi (16. April 2013)

Ich hab's mir mal vorgenommen...


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2013)

Es wäre mal ein Ansporn den Renner aus Richtung MS früher in Richtung Süden zu steuern. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## lomo (16. April 2013)

@MoneSi: 
 @Kelme: 1er?


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2013)

Golf Variant Diesel 6-Gang. 
Geht besser als der 1-er (solange das ein 116d ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (17. April 2013)

Lebenszeichen... hab noch die Husterei, werde nicht mitfahren, auch wenn ich gerne würde...


----------



## lomo (17. April 2013)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Lebenszeichen... hab noch die Husterei, werde nicht mitfahren, auch wenn ich gerne würde...



Na dann, Gute Besserung!


----------



## Radler-01 (17. April 2013)

jetzt mal ohne Zitat-Orgie:  auch gute Besserung


----------



## lomo (17. April 2013)

Schää war's heit owend


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. April 2013)

Wie schauts denn morgen abend aus? Ich werde versuchen, um 18:00 aufm Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## Sarrois (23. April 2013)

Mist, Termin verschoben, eigentlich wäre ich morgen Abend reingeschneit


----------



## lomo (23. April 2013)

Evtl. sitze ich um 18 Uhr noch auffem Rad ... weiter südlich.
Muss mal packen ...




Packen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. April 2013)

Nicht hilfreich


----------



## lomo (23. April 2013)

Trotzdem viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2013)

Hab den Kalender gesperrt und werde heute tatsächlich mal wieder in den Wald fahren.

Ist das L# eine Sky-Sportsbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (24. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das L# eine Sky-Sportsbar?


 
Interesse an Randsport-Arten ??  


ich kann nicht fahren ,  das Wetter ist bestimmt ganz arg schlecht nachher ...


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2013)

Die Randsportart heute kommt im Friih-Tivih = ZDF.

Viel Spaß auf LX!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2013)

Stimmt tatsächlich. Ist ja auch klar: is ja nur Dortmund!


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2013)

...ich bin ja kein Fachmann für Randsport, finde es aber komisch das da einer einen Tag vor nem Spiel mitteilt das er zum Konkurenten wechselt. 
Und der Ober-Choleriker auf Kaution auf der Ehrentribühne sitzt.  
Das ist ja schon fast wie bei der UCI und BDR!   

So, 2 Stündchen biken ab 14.30 Uhr.


----------



## Kelme (24. April 2013)

Kommentar heute im nordischen Radio: "Bei Bayern ist immer was los. Die Mannschaft mit einem Bein im Finale. Der Präsident mit einem Bein im Knast!"

Viel Spaß da draußen. Wenn das Wetter im Südwesten so ist wie hier kurz vor dem Wasser wird es schick.


----------



## bastard1979 (24. April 2013)

ich bin auch um 1800 am Bahnhof


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2013)

Tjaja, der Alltag ...

Wenn ich nicht um 18 hst am Hbf bin, schaffe ich es nicht pünktlich, nicht warten. Ich komme dann nach!


----------



## Houschter (14. Mai 2013)

Sommerpause? Ich glaub ich schau morgen am L# mal nach ob noch alle da sind!


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn es mein Terminkalender hergibt (Homeoffice?) werde ich orgen auch kommen. Kann allerdings sein, dass ich von Weidenthal her komme.

Kelme - "Uffbasse!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2013)

Sommerpause?
Kann sein, ich bin verschnupft ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Mai 2013)

Gute Genesung, der Herr!
Bei mir wirds wohl zu knapp, ich peile mal nächste Woche an.


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. Mai 2013)

werde auch kommen - mag wer schon um 17:30 losfahren? Wir Aniliner ham ja eh nix zu tun... ;-)


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Gute Genesung, der Herr!
> Bei mir wirds wohl zu knapp, ich peile mal nächste Woche an.



Dankeschön! Ich hoffe, dass ich mich über Pfingsten erholen und regenerieren kann. Den Mittwoch nächste Woche habe ich dann auch mal im Visier.



Bierschwanger schrieb:


> werde auch kommen - mag wer schon um 17:30 losfahren? Wir Aniliner ham ja eh nix zu tun... ;-)



Womit wieder ein Voruteil bestätigt wäre


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Ich hoffe, dass ich mich über Pfingsten erholen und regenerieren kann. Den Mittwoch nächste Woche habe ich dann auch mal im Visier.



Da mach ich mal mit


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

Nun gut, das Regenradar scheint Recht zu behalten. Macht aber nix, denn die neue Regenjacke muss auch einem Test unterzogen werden .
Singlespeedig unterm Blätterdach zum Lambi mit wenig Nass. So mach' ich das später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nun gut, das Regenradar scheint Recht zu behalten. Macht aber nix, denn die neue Regenjacke muss auch einem Test unterzogen werden .
> Singlespeedig unterm Blätterdach zum Lambi mit wenig Nass. So mach' ich das später.



"Gefällt mir"


----------



## Houschter (15. Mai 2013)

Nix do! Forzdrugge wars, ich bin nur von inne nass worre.


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2013)

Es war ein Traum und die Regenjacke blieb im Rucksack. Zwei Stunden sinnbefreites Singlespeedgeballer und im Zustand des tiefsten Seelenfriedens (ok, ein zwei Baustellen gibt es da noch) die Hausmacher und den Schorle auf Lambertskreuz genossen. Ein freundlicher Empfang und schöne Gespräche.


Kelme - hot "uffgebasst!"


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Mai 2013)

wie schaut´s morgen aus - 1800 Hbf ? 

Zeit und Lust hätte ich - aber bei diesen Wetterprognosen (es ist Ende Mai...) sind Mitfahrer ein motivierender Faktor ...


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab es mal eingeplant. Wenn es bei den geringen Niederschlagsmengen bleibt, sollte es machbar sein.
Memo an mich: Winterklamotten aus dem Schrank hervorkramen


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2013)

Meine Schnupf nast immer noch


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2013)

Na dann gute Besserung.
Ich konnte mich durch relatives Nixtun übers Wochenende einigermassen (aber auch nur einigermassen) regenerieren. Mal schauen, wie lange es anhält.


----------



## Kelme (21. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Memo an mich: Winterklamotten aus dem Schrank hervorkramen


Wenn ich sehe, was ich für die vier Tage Stromberg gerade auf meiner Packliste habe, ist es ein Graus. Die Ampel steht zudem noch auf Rot.
Da ich morgen Abend schon in den Hunsrück anreise: Zum Lambi nicht dabei.


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Da ich morgen Abend schon in den Hunsrück anreise: Zum Lambi nicht dabei.



Gute Reise und ein erfolgreiches Seminar.
Wir trinken einen auf dich ... wahrscheinlich einen Glühwein


----------



## MoneSi (21. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was ich für die vier Tage Stromberg gerade auf meiner Packliste habe, ist es ein Graus. Die Ampel steht zudem noch auf Rot.
> Da ich morgen Abend schon in den Hunsrück anreise: Zum Lambi nicht dabei.


 

Hahahaha...das Gefühl kenne ich. Ich hatte für die 3 Tage Vogesen praktisch meinen Kleiderschrank in ne Tasche gepackt...und war froh drum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Hahahaha...das Gefühl kenne ich. Ich hatte für die 3 Tage Vogesen praktisch meinen Kleiderschrank in ne Tasche gepackt...und war froh drum!



Ok, entweder war das eine Riesentasche oder "untypisch"


----------



## donnersberger (21. Mai 2013)

tja, ansonsten muss man beim Packen immer Prioritäten setzen, gell?


----------



## Houschter (21. Mai 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Hahahaha...das Gefühl kenne ich. Ich hatte für die 3 Tage Vogesen praktisch meinen Kleiderschrank in ne Tasche gepackt...und war froh drum!



Zum Glück, sonst hättest am Ende noch frieren müssen!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2013)

...ihre Reisetasche ist legendär...  Generationen von Trägern sind an ihr gescheitert...


----------



## MoneSi (21. Mai 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Zum Glück, sonst hättest am Ende noch frieren müssen!


 
 Das nächste Mal zieh ich die Tasche noch drüber! brrrr


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...ihre Reisetasche ist legendär...  Generationen von Trägern sind an ihr gescheitert...



Hab ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung ...




Upper Khangsar von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wird's wohl nicht hinhauen. Ich werd den Restabend dann damit verbringen, endlich wieder die Gabel zu tauschen.


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2013)

Die BOS wieder rein?
Hat die VAN Frostbeulen bekommen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, die BOS ist zurück vom Service. Und sollte wackelfrei wieder deutlich besser funktionieren als die VAN R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung ...



selbst laufende Reisetasche?


----------



## Houschter (22. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter ist aber auch wirklich keine Motivationshilfe! 

Ich fahr jetzt mal schnell zu Toxoholics meinen Dämpfer reparieren und danach schau ich ob ich heut noch aufs Rad steige.


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Neee, das Wetter gibt z.Zt. echt keine Motivation her.
Rad und (Winter-)Klamotten sind aber im Auto.
Fährt jemand heute? Nicht, daß ich mich umsonst auf der Arbeit abhetze ...


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Mai 2013)

es heißt doch immer: 'ich lasse mich nicht hetzen, ich bin bei der Arbeit und nicht auf der Flucht...' 

aber für´s L# kann man hetzen 

also: ich hab auch alles dabei und würde 1700 losfahren nach NW (am Hbf evtl. erst 1805).
Und dann: die Niederschlagsmengen sinken  - zusammen mit den Temperaturen 

- HOPP, aufi aufn berg, da isses warm und trocken  !!!
wir sind doch keine Memmen  (oder doch )


----------



## Houschter (22. Mai 2013)

1800 am Bhf ist der Plan. Von mir aus auch ohne Lambi, zwei Berge und dann ab unter die warme Dusche!


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Mai 2013)

das ist doch mal ne Ansage 

Backen zusammen und durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (22. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was ich für die vier Tage Stromberg gerade auf meiner Packliste habe, ist es ein Graus. Die Ampel steht zudem noch auf Rot.
> Da ich morgen Abend schon in den Hunsrück anreise: Zum Lambi nicht dabei.


 

Lass den Schotter zuhause und komm mit - dort gibt´s auch nur schlechtes Wetter, und rote Ampeln gibt´s auch in NW


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Alla hopp!
Entscheiden wir vor Ort was, wo und wie.
Bei schlechtem Wetter besteht die Gefahr, das auf L-# der Koch schon früher nach Hause geschickt wird ... das Desaster mag ich mir gar nich vorstellen.


----------



## Kelme (22. Mai 2013)

Darf ich kurz unterbrechen und mitteilen, dass in der Kelme-Burg (nicht weit weg vom Lambi) gerade die Sonne zum Fenster herein scheint?


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Sofort festhalten!!!


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz unterbrechen und mitteilen, dass in der Kelme-Burg (nicht weit weg vom Lambi) gerade die Sonne zum Fenster herein scheint?


 


Houschter schrieb:


> Nix do! Forzdrugge wars, ich bin nur von inne nass worre.


 

so wird´s werden - starten wir später den Vergleich ...


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Ein feiner Abend!
Danke an die Mitfahrer! 




business as usual von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Houschter (22. Mai 2013)

BB bei dem Wetter ist ja fast wie zur dunklen Jahreszeit...

Zug just in time, Perfekt!


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Des g'hört so!


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ein feiner Abend!
> Danke an die Mitfahrer!


 
Dem kann ich zustimmen 

oben war es trocken, unten war der Sättigungsgrad des Waldbodens erreicht bzw. stellenweise überschritten. Und für mich wieder eine Erstbefahrung eines feinen Trails am Weinbiet ...

Und dann anschliessend ein trauriges Essen im BB


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2013)

Gibt's Pläne? Morgens Südtirol und abends Pfalz hab ich auch noch nie probiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2013)

Uff! Kriegste des hin?
Meld dich mal


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2013)

Na bei den aktuellen Wetterprognosen fällt wohl sowohl die Erste als auch die zweite Tour ins Wasser!

Aber wer will sich nach drei genialen Touren beklagen...

Schau ma mal...


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2013)

Ok, Regen brauche ich nicht schon wieder ... hatte ich am Sonntag 5 Stunden lang :-(

Edit: Hmpf!


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2013)

Na dann eben am Donnerstag!


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag abend so ab 19:30 ? Das bekäm ich wahrscheinlich bei der Regierung durch und könnte noch dem GNTM-Finale entfliehen ... 

Tagsüber wird nix - der einzige schöne Tag am langen WE, da kann ich nicht weg


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag abend habe ich auch Zeit, sogar noch vor 19:30 Uhr. Muss ich aber noch mit anderen radfahrenden Kollegen abstimmen 
Vielleicht kann man sich irgendwo einen Sundowner genehmigen ... wenn's Wetter mitspielt ...


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Mai 2013)

"Freigabe" ab ca. 17:30 > NW Hbf ab 18:30 wäre möglich


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn langsam, könnte ich vielleicht auch kommen


----------



## bastard1979 (29. Mai 2013)

Bin morgen leider nich dabei, hab mal wieder die husterei. Ich glaube unser Baby hat mich angesteckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2013)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Bin morgen leider nich dabei, hab mal wieder die husterei. Ich glaube unser Baby hat mich angesteckt...


 
immer auf die Kleinen ...


----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2013)

also, ich geh jetzt mit meinen Kids in den Holiday-Park - ab 17:00 müsste ich wieder zurück sein. Dann schau ich hier nochmal nach ...

wie gesagt: 18:30 NW Hbf sollte klappen - dann vllt ums Weinbiet, L# und Drachenfelsen und zurück ?


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2013)

Sportlicher Plan 
Ich fahre gleich mal per S-Bahn nach Westen und dann weit nach Osten zurück.


----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2013)

dann mal viel Spaß dabei - ob´s so sportlich wird - schaun mer mal ...
(kommst Du über D-felsen nach Osten ? )


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2013)

Ne, eine Route südlich des Lambrechter Tales und damit der B39.


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2013)

Ähm, ich zieh mich jetzt um und düse dann nach NW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2013)

der ursprüngliche Plan klappt nicht ...   jetzt wird´s nur Weinbiet


----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2013)

so - 19:00. später als gedacht.

... Sachen zusammen und schnell auf´s (am letzten WE geputzte) Rad ... 
 von zuhause Straße zum Wald, durch den Wald Richtung NW  ...  20°C, kein Regen, die Kette surrt leise, die Beine kurbeln wie gewohnt   ...  kleine Schlammspritzer  ...    der Blick -ohne Regen getrübt- zum Himmel, der Fahrtwind kühlt  ...  durchgehende Bewölkung mit leichtem Hang zur Regentendenz ...  vereinzelte größere Schlammspritzer ... 

wieder kreuzt der Waldweg eine Straße ...

dann passiert es: abwägen, abbiegen, abbrechen ...

ich habe heute keine Lust auf Nässe, Schlammbad alleine im Wald und Rad putzen ...


zuhause warten drei Frauen und ein kühles Weizenbier - es gibt Tage, da gewinnen die anderen 


Und der Sommer soll ja (vielleicht, hoffentlich, bald) noch kommen


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sportlicher Plan ...


 
gestern verspätet mit Rückweg über´s Weinbiet umgesetzt ... 

trotz leichter Restfeuchte an manchen Stellen war´s schön - am Drachenfelsen war´s auch mal wieder schön ...

dabei "entdeckt" :

(jetzt wollte ich die Bilder über flickr einfügen - klappt nicht (laden von URL > üngültige Datei..) ...  ich kann doch wohl nur Radfahren )


----------



## Houschter (3. Juni 2013)

Jetzt gehts mit dem Wetter mal endlich aufwärts und dann macht die Hütte zu!  Taugt irgendwie nix, dieses Frühjahr. 

Alternativen?


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> .... Alternativen?


 
Freibad - anschließend Sonnenbank oder Sauna 


(bei mir wird´s diese Woche nix)


----------



## Florian.R (4. Juni 2013)

Hi,

heißt das morgen abend fährt niemand? Ich hätte Lust ne Runde zu fahren... Könnte so ab sechs am Bahnhof sein (müsste dann spätestens um halb zehn den Zug zurück nehmen).

Gruß Florian


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, heute wird's "klassisch" (bis auf den Abschluss, weil das Lambi zu hat).
Uhrzeit: 
Treffpunkt: 
Wetter:  


Kelme - drei Tage drei Touren. Fast ein Trainingslager.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich glaube, heute wird's "klassisch" (bis auf den Abschluss, weil das Lambi zu hat).
> Uhrzeit:
> Treffpunkt:
> Wetter:
> ...


 
diese Woche mal nicht im Münsterland ?

Na dann: allen die fahren viel Spaß und nicht von den ungewohnten Witterungsverhältnissen erschrecken lassen - es kann tatsächlich noch bis 2200 hell sein


----------



## Florian.R (5. Juni 2013)

super, dann komm ich einfach mal an den Bahnhof und lass mich überraschen...
Das mit der Sonne macht mir auch Sorgen, ich hoffe wir fahren hauptsächlich im Schatten und gucken ob wir irgendwo Matsch finden?


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2013)

Die Nordseiten der Buckel sind noch gut Matsch behaftet. Da habe ich in den letzten beiden Tagen mit meiner Truppe desöfteren einen Bogen drum gemacht. Enge, Wasser führende Tallagen dito (da sind wir aber einmal voll rein gekommen -mit Überraschungseffekt  ).
Wenn es auf einem Trail eine Matschstelle hat, ist der erste Reflex links oder rechts dran vorbei zu fahren. Falsch! Mitten durch muss die Devise sein. Alles andere führt nur dazu, dass der 50 Zentimeter Trail an der Stelle nach einer Woche über einen Meter breit ist. Beispiele dafür kann man sich haufenweise ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Kelme - drei Tage drei Touren. Fast ein Trainingslager.



Fitf****r!


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juni 2013)

Heiml******er!


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heiml******er!



Zu wenige Sternchen


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal wieder dabei. Sehr schöne Tour - feine Truppe - schöner Abschluss.




Mittwoch im Wald von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Einmal Nachtisch bitte von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder dabei. Sehr schöne Tour - feine Truppe - schöner Abschluss.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaah! 
So g'hört des!


----------



## Florian.R (6. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder dabei. Sehr schöne Tour - feine Truppe - schöner Abschluss.


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Juni 2013)

die Bilder sehen nach gelungener Abendgestaltung aus 

btw: 20/500 ab 1800 und 1200 ab 2100 ?


----------



## Houschter (10. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch gibts perfektes Bikewetter! 

Erst radeln, dann 

 mit 

, dann 

. 

1800 am Bhf in NW! 

Das Lambi hat übrigens immer noch zu.


----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2013)

Dann werde ich den BäWubbdich frühzeitig in München mit der Nase nach Nordwesten ausrichten müssen. A8 ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hab's auch ins Auge gefasst....!


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2013)




----------



## Radler-01 (10. Juni 2013)

@lomo. warum weinst Du - fehlt Dir der Regen ? 

das sollte am Mittwoch doch machbar sein


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2013)

Nee, mir fehlt der Chili vom letzten mal ...
(BTW: gibt's das auch als Eis?)


----------



## Bierschwanger (12. Juni 2013)

Gut, dann um 6 am HBF - ich bin dabei.


----------



## Kelme (12. Juni 2013)

Also für MoneSi und acht Mitfahrer wurde bei Gott schon mehr Text ins weltweite Zwischennetz gepustet. Technische Innovationen konnte man während der Doppel-Platten-Pause an einem Rad beobachten.




KeFü von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Solange Lambertskreuz geschlossen ist (bis einschließlich 15.06.) parken die Bikes zur Pause am Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz in NW.



Pause von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (12. Juni 2013)

Da brauchts wohl nur klare Ansagen! 

Schee wars. 

Der Marktplatz hat was, da könnt ich mich glatt dran gewöhnen...


----------



## MoneSi (13. Juni 2013)

Da geht's mir ganz ähnlich wie Frank...ich finde den Marktplatz eine durchaus reizvolle Alternative (schon allein wegen der Nähe zur Eisdiele )


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Juni 2013)

Volle Zustimmung - schääää war´s:  die Trails waren trocken (bis auf ein Schlammloch ) und es hat fast gestaubt; eine ganz nette Truppe und ein sehr gelungener Abschluß (siehe oben). Das Warten am Tisch hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 

Ein Vorschlag zur kulinarischen Zielauswahl: gerade Wochen L#, ungerade Wochen Marktplatz


----------



## bastard1979 (13. Juni 2013)

hat richtig Laune gemacht!


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2013)

Ich spüre den Einfluß der Macht, der Koordinaten in den üblichen Rastern der pfälzer Biker verschiebt . Gut so


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Juni 2013)

zusammen mit den BOSCH-Bikern waren wir ja schon ein paar ...

Marktplatz ist das neue L#


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2013)

Ich vermute die Bosch-Biker sind viel mehr "Lambi gebunden" als _wir_. Da glaube ich weniger dran, dass die umschwenken, aber macht auch nix. Mit tut die Runde mit Ende in NW einfach gut, weil ich mich dann endlich mehr mit den Anstiegen und Abfahrten in der Region um das Weinbiet / Hohe Loog / Kalmit befasse und nicht den bequemen, schnellen Weg vom Lambi nach W'thal fahre.

Außerdem: Eisdiele


----------



## Houschter (13. Juni 2013)

Memo an mich, Mittwochstrailrunde zur Kalmit basteln!  

Gibts eigentlich nen Mtb-tauglichen Eisdielenführer für die Pfalz?


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2013)

Das müsste es doch auch in der Pfalz geben, oder?

http://www.fr-online.de/main-taunus/hochheim-riesling-eis-fuer-heisse-tage,1472862,3129654.html


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2013)

Zwei Kugeln Riesling-trocken bitte.
Im Dubbeglas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (13. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... Gibts eigentlich nen Mtb-tauglichen Eisdielenführer für die Pfalz?


 
Nee, aber wir könnten doch ne Marktlücke erschließen:

Trailtauglicher Anhänger mit Kühlung und vier Sorten der kalten, zähen, überhaupt nicht leckeren, ungesunden Kalorienmasse


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Juni 2013)

btw @_Kelme_:  vorhin noch mal geguugld - ich habe mich von der Pfote im Logo des Schuhherstellers irritieren lassen... es gibt keine Nahrung mit dem Namen (ist das peinlich - aber es hätte irgendwie gepasst bei euren Vierbeinern
 ) Deine Erklärung ist wesentlich einleuchtender


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwei Kugeln Riesling-trocken bitte.
> Im Dubbeglas!



..in der Dubbewaffel..


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2013)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
Diesmal will ich es mir zeitlich einrichten ...


----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin unterwegs.
Nach Norden und somit raus.


----------



## MoneSi (18. Juni 2013)

Ich werd's nicht schaffen.


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Juni 2013)

Morgen könnte funktionieren (mein Favorit wäre mehr oder weniger gemütliches Rollen und Abschluß aufm Marktplatz bzw. Eisdiele)


----------



## Houschter (18. Juni 2013)

Mich lockt momentan eher ein Baggersee oder Schwimmbad!  Und Eis ham die auch...

Mal schauen


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Juni 2013)

das wäre ja dann das "Abklingbecken" nach dem 2. Gang in der Waldsauna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bleib nach der Maloche im Wasser liegen - Strandbad Mannem hat schöne Strömung, die stärker kühlt als nur in einem Badeseh stehen ;-))


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2013)

..ich "bevorzuge" um 19 Uhr bei über 30° ne Fango-Packung und ne Konpressionsmassage..  

Viel Spaß an den Seen und auf den Bergen und LX (falls schon geöffnet)  !


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

hab bei mir ´ne "kleine Korrektur": 1800 klappt nicht, evtl. 1830 !? (weiß ich ab ca. 1230)
  @lomo. da Du bis jetzt der Einzige mit ernsthaften Absichten bist : geht das auch ?


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

18:30 Uhr geht bei mir auch ...

Da hat man mal Zeit und dann will keiner mit mir radeln gehen. Ich muss mal in mich gehen ... Kennt jemand nen guten Psychiater?


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2013)

Da ich den Nachmittag/Abend auf irgendeiner A-tralala verbringen werde, habe ich das Thema "Rattspocht am Mittwoch" in die Morgenstunden verlegt.




Morgen von kelme_sis auf Flickr
 @Dddakk: Lambi hat offen


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da ich den Nachmittag/Abend auf irgendeiner A-tralala verbringen werde, ...



Pool-Car hat Klima?
Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, daß du nach "km" bezahlt wirst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (19. Juni 2013)

Hab mir das gestern mal bei einer Sternl-Fitness-Schorle (Riesling, Eis, Zitronenstücke, Minze, Wasser ) überlegt: geradelt wird!

Fahr aber zum L# und will im Hellen wieder runter, da iss 18:30 eher schlecht. Werde daher eher früher starten, nicht das es hintenraus (zeitlich) zu kalt wird.


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da hat man mal Zeit und dann will keiner mit mir radeln gehen. Ich muss mal in mich gehen ...


Nicht in dich gehen, sondern aus dir heraus 



lomo schrieb:


> Pool-Car hat Klima?...


Pool-Car war aus (steht ansonsten gut gekühlt im 2. UG der Tiefgarage).
Wo wird der Mietwagen abgestellt? Richtig - pralle Sonne und Übernahme um 15:00 Uhr. 38°C. Pfoten am Lenkrad verbrannt. Bobbes am Sitz angesengt. Mit gutem Zureden (Pedal to the Metal) kriegt man auch in einem Opel Meriva CDTi die Strecke nach Hannover und zurück gebacken (Wortspiel!). Bin mal gespannt, wie jetzt die Rallye nach MS wird.

Die Aussichten: Klare Luft und erträgliche Temperaturen für's Nachtwandern


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hab mir das gestern mal bei einer Sternl-Fitness-Schorle (Riesling, Eis, Zitronenstücke, Minze, Wasser ) überlegt ...



Mmmh, liest sich lecker. Mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juni 2013)

Bin für heute auch definitiv raus. Liege seit Sonntag im Hetzelstift. Clavicula und Radius sind zwei zerbrechliche Typen.  Operation gut gelaufen, komme aber jetzt nicht mehr durch einen Metalldetektor.


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2013)

Och menno! Gute Besserung.
Soll ich dir 'ne Rolle ins Zimmer bringen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juni 2013)

Platz hätte ich, hoffe aber, dass ich morgen/übermorgen wieder rauskomme.


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bin für heute auch definitiv raus. Liege seit Sonntag im Hetzelstift. Clavicula und Radius sind zwei zerbrechliche Typen.  Operation gut gelaufen, komme aber jetzt nicht mehr durch einen Metalldetektor.



Hmpf! 

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## MoneSi (19. Juni 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bin für heute auch definitiv raus. Liege seit Sonntag im Hetzelstift. Clavicula und Radius sind zwei zerbrechliche Typen. Operation gut gelaufen, komme aber jetzt nicht mehr durch einen Metalldetektor.


 
Ui, wie hast Du das geschafft?
Rechter oder linker Arm?
Dann mal gute und schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

@Haardtfahrer: Gute Besserung !!!

Und dann hätt ich noch was
- zum Thema Pool-Car:







Und der Getränkevorschlag vom Houschter wäre was für lomo´s Signatur/Nutzerbild:  Riesling goes Fitness  (wobei Fitness = lomo )


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin derbe unfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2013)

Leute, ich habe mich seit Stunden hier (ich sitze heute mitten im Pfälzerwald) nicht vom Fleck bewegt und köchle trotzdem so vor mich hin. Kann es sein, dass Rattspocht heute nicht die goldene Lösung ist? Hüpft mit euren Astralkörpern in ein Schwimmbad oder in den Baggersee. Da ist der Weg zur Eisdiele auch nicht so weit.


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

bei mir Außen ca. 35° C, im Büro ca. 32° C ...    es dampft 

dann machmer heut statt Rattspocht n dschillign  - es wird auch mal wieder kälter 

(also zusammengefaßt: 1830 nix Hbf !)


----------



## Houschter (19. Juni 2013)

Menno, früher war alles besser, da durfte man noch so richtig unvernünftige Sachen machen!  

Ist das nun die offizielle Absage oder gibts noch ein Hintertürchen?  Lomo?

Volker: Autschn, gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2013)

Auf den Tag warte ich, dass hier eine(r) eine "offizielle Absage" macht, die dann auch noch befolgt wird.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Juni 2013)

Außen 37°, am Schreibtisch: 24° (hinter prähistorischen, 70cm-Sandsteinwänden) 

Im 2. OG.....   
Der Rest fährt gleich zum See, solltet ihr auch tun. Helmbachweiher ist doch recht frisch 
 @Haardtfahrer.
zur Zeit muss ich dauernd   guhgeln wegen der lateinischen Begriffe, nun fängst du auch noch an...tsts.
Gute Besserung! Mal sehen wer zuerst wieder auf dem Bike ist!


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Menno, früher war alles besser, da durfte man noch so richtig unvernünftige Sachen machen!
> 
> Ist das nun die offizielle Absage oder gibts noch ein Hintertürchen?  Lomo?
> 
> Volker: Autschn, gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!


 
der lomo ist doch > derbe unfit <, das deute ich als Nicht-Radln-wolln
und Du willst ja zu früh los. Ich könnte ab 1830 immer noch unvernünftig sein


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Außen 37°, am Schreibtisch: 24° (hinter prähistorischen, 70cm-Sandsteinwänden)
> 
> Im 2. OG.....
> Der Rest fährt gleich zum See, solltet ihr auch tun. Helmbachweiher ist doch recht frisch


 
Auja, ab Lambrecht mit dem Rad, über zwei Buckel


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

wassnu ? lomo / houschter ?


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Also, ich werde da sein, kann aber möglich sein, dass es bei mir später als 18 Uhr wird ... eher 18:30 Uhr .. hängt von der Arbeit ab ...
Fährt jetzt noch jemand? Ihr seid ja verrückt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (19. Juni 2013)

Ei fort, dann Unvernünftigentriathlon um 18:30 am Bhf! 

Der Plan lautet wie folgt:

1) Radeln zum Helmbachweiher
2) Schwimmen ohne Helm
3) Mahlzeit und Prost

Packt die Badehose ein.


----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

dann versuche ich die 18:30 Uhr zu halten!
Muss nur die Badebuxe zu Hause noch holen ...


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Juni 2013)

hee, das mit zwei Buckel und Weiher war als Scherz gedacht 

hopp, da müsse mer dann durch   (aber bitte gemäßigt )


----------



## Houschter (19. Juni 2013)

Die Heimradelei gerade war schonmal ein Vorgeschmack. Es wir definitiv gemäßigt und ein Buckel langt auch!

Bis gleich...


----------



## sculptore (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich würd mich auf die Schnelle noch gerne anschließen, da mir Lauftraining heute zu warm ist. Start am Bahnhof in Neustadt oder Lambrecht?


----------



## Houschter (19. Juni 2013)

Autschn iss der Tümpel kalt! Das war was für gaaanz harte Memmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. Juni 2013)

Ab 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche herrscht da noch Winter ... Gänsehautmassaker!


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2013)

..ihr wart wirklich dort? Respekt!


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2013)

Jep, wir waren dort. Beweisfotos gibt es allerdings keine 
Gemütliches Hinrollen über einen Buckel, kurz planschen und gemütliches Zurückrollen auf den Marktplatz nach NW ... abschliessend noch ein Eis zur Innenkühlung!


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ihr wart wirklich dort? Respekt!


 
und drinne auch   und Houschter ist der Held des Tümpels, er ist als Erster richtig reingesprungen, lomo und ich haben die der biologischen Gattung entsprechende aufrechte Gangart gewählt > Sch**** war das erfrischend 
Und schön war´s auch und gar nicht heiß im Wald !


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2013)

Badewetter ist morgen eher keins, aber Rattspocht-Wetter könnte hinkommen.
Wer unterwegs? Lambi - Marktplatzrunde? Ich glaube der Norden wäre wieder dran.
Ich muss meinen Tag für morgen planen.

Eins ist sicher: Ich werde nicht laufen !


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2013)

Ne Runde für morgen plane ich ein und habe auch fest vor zu kommen, trotz aller teminlicher Widrigkeiten ...


----------



## Houschter (25. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch ist fest eingeplant. 

Bhf um 1800!?!


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2013)

Noch habe ich meinen Terminkalender um die Zeit geblockt. Als Mitglied eines just ins Leben gerufenen Task-Force-Teams kann sich das aber auch schnell 
Noch bin ich aber zuversichtlich


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2013)

Task-Force - wie mir dieser Begriff zum Hals raus hängt, kann ich gar nicht sagen. In der Regel gilt es manageriale Bullshitentscheidungen wieder hin zu biegen. 
Das schreit fast nach singlespeedigem Frustrationsabbau (das könnte ich auch gerade brauchen), aber das ist meist wenig gruppenkompatibel. Mal sehen was geht. 
Ansonsten: 18hundert - NW-'asch be eff.


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Task-Force - wie mir dieser Begriff zum Hals raus hängt, kann ich gar nicht sagen. In der Regel gilt es *manageriale Bullshitentscheidungen* wieder hin zu biegen.
> ...



Word! Äh, darf ich dich beim Kunden zitieren? 



Kelme schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten: 18hundert - NW-'asch be eff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Word! Äh, darf ich dich beim Kunden zitieren?


Au ja - mach mal 

'asch be eff müsste so acht- bis zehnmal aufgesagt worden sein. Gehört hab' ich's maximal dreimal .


----------



## Houschter (1. Juli 2013)

Wetter am Mittwoch sieht ja eher mau aus, gibts Alternativen?


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Alternative ist eine vorbereitende Sitzung zum - Achtung jetzt kommt's - SIGMA-MTB-Marathon. Die Orga sucht händeringend noch nach Streckenposten. Ich hatte per PN schon einige angeschrieben und auch ca. ein Dutzend Zusagen erhalten. Sehr fein  . Wenn sich noch jemand melden mag, der sich einen halben Tag lang enges Lycra im Wald ansehen möchte, darf er sich gerne bei mir melden.




SIGMA von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ich muss hier ja nicht darlegen, wie grundsätzlich meine Meinung (historisch bedingt) zum Marathon in NW ist, aber letztendlich geht es hier um die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer und da ist mir allemal wichtiger, dass es den Startern auf der Strecke gut geht, als dass hier "alte Rechnungen" auf den Tisch gelegt werden. Ich werde also am Mittwoch zum Treffen gehen und abgreifen, wer was wann und wo zu tun hat. Ggfs. könnte ich um 20:00 Uhr (oder etwas später) auf dem Marktplatz in NW Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss hier ja nicht darlegen, wie grundsätzlich meine Meinung (historisch bedingt) zum Marathon in NW ist...


 
würde mich interssieren - vllt am Freitag abend (muß nur mal bei *meiner *besten Ehefrau von allen anklopfen )

übrigens: "historisch bedingt"  klingt so alt ... 



Kelme schrieb:


> ... aber letztendlich geht es hier um die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer und da ist mir allemal wichtiger, dass es den Startern auf der Strecke gut geht...


 
dafür schonmal .  Da ich mitfahre, kann ich leider nicht helfen. Aber die Gewißheit, das Du und die anderen GBB im "uffbasse-Trikot" an der Gimmeldinger Abfahrt oder sonstigen markanten Stellen stehen ist beruhigend .  Vielleicht halt ich dann auch mal an ...

Wart´s ab - das GB 13-Trikot wird dann in NW für 2014 Standart für die Streckenposten


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> dafür schonmal .  Da ich mitfahre, kann ich leider nicht helfen. Aber die Gewißheit, das Du und die anderen GBB im "uffbasse-Trikot" an der Gimmeldinger Abfahrt oder sonstigen markanten Stellen stehen ist beruhigend .  Vielleicht halt ich dann auch mal an ...



Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee. Ich stelle mich mit nem Kist'l Riesling, ner Flasche Wasser und nem Dubbeglas an meinen Posten und jeder, den ich kenne muss einen Schorle trinken!


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Juli 2013)

dann fahr ich ingoknito und kleb´ meine Startnummer ab  - oder ich fahr doch Langstrecke und komm 2 x vorbei


----------



## Houschter (2. Juli 2013)

Kurze Unterbrechung für eine aktuelle Wetterdurchsage







Soll ma auf Donnerstag schieben?


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2013)

Wäre ne Idee, weil morgen kann ich net!


----------



## Houschter (2. Juli 2013)

Machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2013)

Machen!
Ausser wenn die Task Force bei mir zuschlägt, dann müsst ihr ohne mich machen ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (2. Juli 2013)

Ich kann auch am Do und das Wetter morgen sieht wirklich blöd aus. Genau eine Mittwochsschlechtwetterlage - wer war da wieder nicht lieb von Euch...?

Dann baue ich mal wieder zurück und hoffe auf Do. Schorle, ich hätte dann auch Geld dabei..;-)


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. Juli 2013)

Laut Wetterbericht regnet es heute weder in LU noch im Wald. In LU regnet es tatsächlich schon den ganzen Tag. Wie sieht es in der Pfalz aus? Ich bin wenig motiviert momentan...


----------



## lomo (4. Juli 2013)

Hier in HD isses trocken ...


----------



## Houschter (4. Juli 2013)

In Landau ists seit 10 Uhr trocken...


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn ein bissel Regen mein einzige Problem wären :seufz: ...

... aber das Wochenende wird gut. Ich glaube sogar sehr gut  und es fängt morgen abend an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. Juli 2013)

Wieder quer durch die Republik unterwegs?
Miles & more?


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2013)

Diese Woche 770 Meilen. BMW 1-er.


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. Juli 2013)

Hermann, ich sage es nur ungern: viel Spaß auffer Autobahn. Hier scheint nun auch die Sonne und der Horizont ist freundlich. Also ab in den Wald - ich denke an Dich.


----------



## Bierschwanger (5. Juli 2013)

Hermann!!! Das war Deine Rache, gib es zu. Nach nur 100Hm schwerer technischer Defekt und Ende der Tour: Freilauf kaputt. Ich hielt Dich bisher nicht für so jähzornig...


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2013)

Dann kann ich die Nadeln aus der Nabe vom "Voodoo"-Rad ja wieder raus ziehen


----------



## Houschter (5. Juli 2013)

Dafür hatte der verbliebene Rest noch eine schöne Tour mit feinem Abschluss!


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2013)

Hmmmm, lecker ... der Abschluss!


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2013)

Der kam bei mir nur halb an.




Halb von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2013)

Is ja auch nur ein halber Liter ;-)


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2013)

Geht am MIttwoch was? Oder sind alle am Baggerweiher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Juli 2013)

Geht was. Muss mich wieder an kleine Räder gewöhnen.


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht am MIttwoch was? Oder sind alle am Baggerweiher?


 
ach was - zu warm gibt´s nett ... zur Not radelt man zum Helmbachweiher 

mal sehn - wenn meine Frau arbeiten muß, wird´s nix ... weiß ich aber spätestens morgen früh.


----------



## Bierschwanger (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei - und würd gerne mal wieder auf der Hüttn einkehren. Also einen echten Bikertreffabend. Hat jeder Licht dabei?


----------



## Kelme (9. Juli 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jeder Licht dabei?


Ich komme nur mit dem kleinen Notlicht für die Fußgängerzone.


----------



## Houschter (9. Juli 2013)

Hab um 14h nen Termin, versuch um 18h am Bhf zu sein. Ist aber wohl utopisch...A8, B10, A65


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> mal sehn - wenn meine Frau arbeiten muß, wird´s nix ... weiß ich aber spätestens morgen früh.



Schickst du deine Frau arbeiten? 



Houschter schrieb:


> Hab um 14h nen Termin, versuch um 18h am Bhf zu sein. Ist aber wohl utopisch...A8, B10, A65



Hört sich nach UT an ...


----------



## Houschter (9. Juli 2013)

Nicht ganz.
Bin in der SUV-Schmiede im Heckengäu.


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2013)

Achso ... 
Gruß aus WOB :kotz:


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Schickst du deine Frau arbeiten?


 
Nee - sie geht alleine los. 
 "Wir sind nicht mehr jung und brauchen das Geld..." -  irgendwer muß das ja bezahlen  



Kelme schrieb:


> Steuerrohr von kelme_sis auf Flickr​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (10. Juli 2013)

ich fahre separat, dann auch ab Lu direkt, da ich auf der Hütte einkehren will. Wohl bis nächste Woche dann.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Juli 2013)

18:00 HBf ...


----------



## Kelme (10. Juli 2013)

Zwei Buckel (mindestens) und alle genau nach Norden.


----------



## Kelme (10. Juli 2013)

Zwei Buckel nach Norden erfüllt.
Sehr schöne Tour und da würde ich nochmal hin fahren.




Die Gefährten von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Maxburg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Bierschwanger (12. Juli 2013)

Falle nächste Woche aus. Habe vorgestern bei der Hütttenabfahrt (ohne Einwirkung der Hüttenbiere!) einen kleinen Bautz gemacht - und dank katastrophaler (weil gar nicht durchgeführter) Abrolltechnik ist jetzt der rechte Arm komplett verstaucht/geprellt. Die letzte Folge Colt Seavers ist doch schon zu lange her...


----------



## Kelme (12. Juli 2013)

Du muschd besser uffbasse!
Gute Besserung. Prellung ist nicht wirklich schön.


Kelme - auf dem Weg nach Stromberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (12. Juli 2013)

Er hatte bestimmt kein "uffbasse"-Trikot an 

Viel Spaß in Stromberg - und:  UFFBASSE


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. Juli 2013)

Genesung schreitet voran, will Mi zumindest mitrollen können. So ein geiles Stück DNA geht eben doch nicht so schnell kaputt


----------



## Kelme (15. Juli 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Genesung schreitet voran, will Mi zumindest mitrollen können. So ein geiles Stück DNA geht eben doch nicht so schnell kaputt



Einfache Südroute?


----------



## lomo (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Freilauf funktioniert ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (17. Juli 2013)

Mann und Rad wieder einsatzfähig, bergab fahre ich aber freiwillig ganz hinten - sonst keine Sondertour nötig für mich. Treffen wir uns einfach um 18h in NW HBF und schauen dann?


----------



## Kelme (17. Juli 2013)

So machen wir das. Mein Rad liegt schon im Kofferraum.
Möge die A8 mit mir sein.


----------



## lomo (17. Juli 2013)

Ich probier es diesmal mit der Bahn


----------



## Houschter (17. Juli 2013)

Fahr wenns klappt vorab schon ne kleine Runde und komm dann um 1800 zum Bhf.


----------



## MoneSi (17. Juli 2013)

Streber!


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juli 2013)

Und Du gehst vorher noch schnell auf die Rolle, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht isse auch von der Rolle ... wer weiß


----------



## bastard1979 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei, muss noch meine bremse entlüften


----------



## lomo (17. Juli 2013)

Bahnhofsromantik
"... und ich sah nur noch ihre Rücklichter!"




Rücklichter von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Juli 2013)

wenn das auf dem Bild Deine S-Bahn ist, hättest Du sie gekriegt wenn Du nicht geknipst hättest  - wobei diese "Bahn-Romantik" kenn ich auch...
aber es ist schöner, Bahnreisen entspannt anzugehen und nicht abgehetzt in den Zug zu steigen


----------



## Bierschwanger (23. Juli 2013)

leichte Abkühlung morgen mit Gewitterfaszination - ich wär um 18h am Start. Muss mir und den Arbeitskollegen beweisen, dass ich auch noch sturzfrei mittwochs radeln kann - es werden hier schon Wetten gesetzt :-(


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> leichte Abkühlung morgen mit Gewitterfaszination ...



Hatte ich heute schon 
Wie schaut das Wetter morgen aus?


----------



## Bierschwanger (24. Juli 2013)

Die Vernunft siegt und läßt mich heute noch in der Ebene rollen - bis SO im Wald hab ich dann noch ein paar Genesungstage mehr und ich stelle mich dann vielleicht weniger blöd an wegen plötzlichem Zwicken hier und da.


----------



## Houschter (24. Juli 2013)

Ich bin um1800 am Bhf, mal sehen wer kommt...


----------



## lomo (25. Juli 2013)

@MoneSi: Guck mal, was wir heute entdeckt haben ...




Cache von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2013)

Geht am kommenden Mittwoch was?
Oder befinden sich alle schon im SiS-Fieber?


----------



## Houschter (29. Juli 2013)

Mir isses zu kalt!


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2013)

Faschdehe!


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Mir isses zu kalt!



Du Hamecker


----------



## Houschter (29. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du Hamecker



Boah, das war hart!

 @lomo: 18h Bhf in alter Tradition.


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2013)

Bin im Fieber und die ersten KrankenpflegerInnen sind dann auch schon da .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2013)

"Innen"?


----------



## MoneSi (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hab's fest vor!


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> "Innen"?


Da finde ich jetzt nix ungewöhnliches dran, oder?

Wenn die Bande früh genug (inkl. Rad) da wäre, habe ich schon überlegt, die zum Lambi zu scheuchen. Aber die kommen eh immer zu spät oder können gar kein Rad (bergauf) fahren ...


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2013)

Biste am Mittwoch mittag in der "Burg"? Könnte ja auf nen Espresso vorbeischauen, bevor ich in Richtung NW starte ...


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2013)

Denke schon. Da werde ich die ersten Panikattacken bekämpfen .

Ich hatte vergessen dich als "elenden (Un-)Heimlichtrainierer" zu beschimpfen . Damit erledigt.


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte vergessen dich als "elenden (Un-)Heimlichtrainier" zu beschimpfen . Damit erledigt.



Uuuuuuuuuuh!!!

Edit meint:



MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich hab's fest vor!


----------



## Bierschwanger (30. Juli 2013)

Am Sonntag sturzfrei geblieben und ausreichend genesen - ich bin morgen dabei.


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sturzfrei geblieben und ausreichend genesen - ich bin morgen dabei.



Auch dafür gibt es ein


----------



## sculptore (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo, Entschuldigung daß ich mich einfach so reindränge, aber ich suche 
biketechnisch etwas Anschluß. Würde am Mittwoch gerne mal mitfahren.
Ich war die letzten Jahre eher Läufer und Gelegenheitsbiker und hab mich jetzt am Gardasee wieder voll mit dem "Bikevirus" infiziert. 
Wäre es in Ordnung wenn ich mich euch mal anschließe?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Juli 2013)

Ich war zwar die letzten Male nicht dabei, aber Meinung nach geht das in Ordnung 

Ich werde mich im Übrigen bemühen, morgen mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Juli 2013)

Wird wohl nix, kann höchstens nachkommen..


----------



## lomo (6. August 2013)

Hoch damit.
Hat morgen jemand Interesse zu fahren?
Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit ...


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2013)

Als ich heute in W'thal aus dem Zug steig, waren es entspannte 19°C und eine wunderbare Luft. Da morgen mein Büro in der Zentralpfalz geöffnet hat und das Würfel auf Alpen-Cross-Tauglichkeit geprüft werden muss, hebe ich mal dier Hand. Weinbiet-Stabenberg?


----------



## lomo (6. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Weinbiet-Stabenberg?



Gerne auch mal in deiner Variante


----------



## Radler-01 (7. August 2013)

(@lomo) 

ich fahr heute mal nicht - ich muß mich schonen für Sonntag 

Aber den feinen Trail runter nach Gimmeldingen nicht vergessen...


----------



## lomo (7. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> (@lomo)
> 
> ich fahr heute mal nicht - ich muß mich schonen für Sonntag
> 
> Aber den feinen Trail runter nach Gimmeldingen nicht vergessen...



Schonen? Für den Sonntag?
Ts, ts, ts!


----------



## Radler-01 (7. August 2013)

Haja woiischd - i fahr hald am Sonndach mi´m Rad im Wald, and´re stehed am Sonndach im Wald so rum....


----------



## Bierschwanger (7. August 2013)

Bin dabei in Erwartung eines regenfreien Himmels...


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Haja woiischd - i fahr hald am Sonndach mi´m Rad im Wald, and´re stehed am Sonndach im Wald so rum....


Stümmd! Wir fahren nur Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (7. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Stümmd! Wir fahren nur Samstag


 
  (bis Sonndach dann ...)


----------



## Houschter (7. August 2013)

Wenn Wetter und mein Zeitmanagement passen wär ich auch am Start. Letzteres gestaltet sich aber gerade schwierig!


----------



## Miles (7. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich hat es zum Glück in die Pfalz verschlagen. Wäre es ok für euch, wenn ich mal mitradle? Ich fahre gern hoch und runter, am liebsten auf Pfade die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2013)

Wer um 18hundert da ist, fährt mit.


----------



## Miles (7. August 2013)

super, schön unkompliziert....


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2013)

Ich vermelde mal im Westen des angestrebten Tourgebietes aktuell einen "kleinen" Weltuntergang. Volles Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (7. August 2013)

Na super, ich müsste mich JETZT entscheiden.... :-(


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2013)

Weltuntergang schon wieder vorbei. Lass es uns wagen


----------



## MoneSi (7. August 2013)

ok...ich beeil mich!


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2013)




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. August 2013)

Ich pack mal die Regenjacke ein und  versuch da zu sein


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. August 2013)

@Miles:

Die Rückfahrt erfolgt erst bei Dunkelheit!

Daher: Gutes Kunstlicht einpacken!


----------



## bastard1979 (7. August 2013)

... ich schaffs nicht


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2013)

Gibt'S für zweimal Weinbiet Mengenrabatt?
Jede Menge bunte Schilder in dem Gebiet.


----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

... und Flatterband!


----------



## Radler-01 (8. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Gibt'S für zweimal Weinbiet Mengenrabatt?
> Jede Menge bunte Schilder in dem Gebiet.


 
zweimal Weinbiet = Langstrecke 
HBF ab 18:05 h - Post um 23:18 h ... abzüglich Fahrt mit S-Bahn nach hause und PC einschalten > ca. 4:30´38" h

BOOOAHH  und das für die Langstrecke  



(oder seid ihr beim zweiten Mal von Regen hochgeschwemmt worden ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... ca. 4:30´38" h
> 
> BOOOAHH  und das für die Langstrecke
> 
> ...


Wir waren in dieser Zeit noch Pizza essen


----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wir waren in dieser Zeit noch Pizza essen



Und auf der Toilette war der ein oder andere zwischendurch auch noch ...


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

Immerhin haben wir das Eis weggelassen


----------



## Houschter (8. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Immerhin haben wir das Eis weggelassen


Warum eigentlich? 

Awwer sunscht wars widder herrlich!


----------



## Radler-01 (8. August 2013)

man seid ihr Tiere, ich wusste warum ich gestern nicht mitfahren wollte...


----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich?
> ...



Stimmt! Mir fehlen jetzt die Kalorien ....


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

... und ich magere ab. Heute zeigte die Waage ganz vorne eine "7". Wenn ich das dem Lance erzähle, haut der mich vom Rad.


----------



## MrMapei (8. August 2013)

Hast du eine zwei oder dreistellige Waage


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hast du eine zwei oder dreistellige Waage



Ey - uffbasse!
Meine Waage kann drei Stellen vor dem Komma und eine dahinter und nein, ich bin kein <such dir ein Tier aus, das 7xx kg wiegt>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hast du eine zwei oder dreistellige Waage



Mutig, mutig für den ersten Beitrag!


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

Der darf das . . Wir haben eine gemeinsame GBM-Vergangenheit und er ist früher ein Kumpel von meinem Ex-Schwager gewesen (vielleicht ist er es noch ).
Den Status des SiSSI-Pussy hat er auch gerade verlassen.


----------



## MoneSi (8. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und ich magere ab. Heute zeigte die Waage ganz vorne eine "7". Wenn ich das dem Lance erzähle, haut der mich vom Rad.


 
Das kommt davon, wenn man sich von "Salat" ernährt!


----------



## MoneSi (8. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der darf das . . Wir haben eine gemeinsame GBM-Vergangenheit und er ist früher ein Kumpel von meinem Ex-Schwager gewesen (vielleicht ist er es noch ).
> Den Status des SiSSI-Pussy hat er auch gerade verlassen.


 
Mapei...da hab ich bei SiS das dazugehörige Trikot gesehen und wollte Dir noch sagen, dass Du froh sein kannst "Kelme" gewählt zu haben!


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

Das war MrMapei. Wie so oft: Namen wählt man sich nicht immer selbst aus, die werden "verliehen". Das war bei mir so und ich meine mit MrMapei auch. Da muss ich mich wohl schuldig bekennen .


----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

Mapei? Da hatte doch einer ein Mapei-ähnliches Trikot an, da stand aber was anderes drauf ... Dope oder so ...

Edit meint: gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

Kimpel bei der Quali bergauf zum SSP-Rennen


----------



## Bergfried (8. August 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hast du eine zwei oder dreistellige Waage



der iss gut !!


----------



## MoneSi (8. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Mapei? Da hatte doch einer ein Mapei-ähnliches Trikot an, da stand aber was anderes drauf ... Dope oder so ...


 
Das hab ich auch gesehen...aber eben auch ein Mapei-Trikot!


----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kimpel bei der Quali bergauf zum SSP-Rennen



Coole S..


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2013)

Heute Abend kriege ich die md-grafix-CD mit 1046 Bildern. Da sollte vom "Kampf-der-SSP-Giganten" passendes Material zu finden sein.


----------



## lomo (8. August 2013)

Ui, so ne DVD muss ich auch noch ordern


----------



## MrMapei (9. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das war MrMapei. Wie so oft: Namen wählt man sich nicht immer selbst aus, die werden "verliehen". Das war bei mir so und ich meine mit MrMapei auch. Da muss ich mich wohl schuldig bekennen .


Genau, den Namen habe ich mir nicht selber rausgesucht. Ich kam eines morgens bester Dinge zum GBM und bekam eine Startnummer mit meinem neuen Namen  in die Hand gedrückt. 

Und dann bin ich in mich gegangen und habe ich mir gesagt 





> Gott gebe mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann,
> den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann
> und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden.


Hätte ich das andere Trikot angehabt, wäre ich jetzt "Mister  Dope".

Bei SiS bin ich aber nicht nur mit Mapei-Trikot rumgefahren, sondern auch mit Mapei-Hose und Mapei-Kopftuch .

Ich war ja das erste Mal bei SiS dabei und bin immer noch ganz begeistert. Einen Riesendank an alle Beteiligten.

Und einen besonderen Dank an die Veranstalter, die mich in meinem Bemühen eine Runde weniger als meine Teamkollegen fahren zu müssen so einfallsreich unterstützt haben.

Kurz vor Schluss ein Kamerateam auf die Strecke zu schicken und das Fahrerfeld zu stoppen war ein genialer Einfall . 

Hat aber leider nix genutzt , die Kollegen sind einfach noch schneller gefahren und so kam ich auch noch zu meiner 5. Runde 

schlaflose Grüße MrMapei


----------



## Bierschwanger (14. August 2013)

Wetter super und mich giert nach dieser leckeren Pizza mit dem käseartigen Parmaschinken... ich bin heute um 18h dabei.


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2013)

Wider dem Freizeitstress! 
Bin raus für heute.


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2013)

Ich bin auch raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (14. August 2013)

ich hab vor zu kommen!


----------



## Miles (14. August 2013)

nach der netten und feuchten Runde beim letzten mal, werde ich es auch wieder versuchen


----------



## bastard1979 (14. August 2013)

Ok ich schaff es, bin dabei


----------



## Houschter (14. August 2013)

Ich muss passen. Aber so rechte Trauer deswegen will sich nicht einstellen!


----------



## lomo (14. August 2013)

Seid ihr schon unterwegs?
Wolte nur Bescheid geben, daß ich raus bin.
Sitze in der Nähe von EF ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (20. August 2013)

Wenn ich heute meine undichte Gabel noch schnell getauscht kriege bin ich morgen wieder am Start.

Bin mal gespannt, ob in dem O-Ring-Set für die Reba auch die Ringe für die Luftkammer dabei sind .. wie kann die lineare Abdichtung der Luftkammer mit einfachen O-Ring ohne Dichtlippe etc. überhaupt funktionieren...?


----------



## Bierschwanger (21. August 2013)

So, die neuen O-Ringe scheinen zu tun. Bei der Gelegenheit die Reba auf 120mm "befreit" - jetzt geht's ab! Freddy, ich fordere Dich zum Duell ;-)))


----------



## lomo (21. August 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute meine undichte Gabel noch schnell getauscht kriege bin ich morgen wieder am Start.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob in dem O-Ring-Set für die Reba auch die Ringe für die Luftkammer dabei sind .. wie kann die lineare Abdichtung der Luftkammer mit einfachen O-Ring ohne Dichtlippe etc. überhaupt funktionieren...?



Gibt's auch O-Ringe mit Dichtlippe?


----------



## Radler-01 (21. August 2013)

sicher datt:  das sind dann DOchtringe ... 

aber mich würde eher das Duell Freddy vs Bierschwanger interessieren  (5:1 für Freddy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (21. August 2013)

Ich kenne eine Wertung, da führt Bierschwanger


----------



## lomo (21. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> sicher datt:  das sind dann DOchtringe ...
> 
> aber mich würde eher das Duell Freddy vs Bierschwanger interessieren  (5:1 für Freddy)



Andere sagen auch Null-Ringe dazu


----------



## bastard1979 (21. August 2013)

enchanté, duell angenommen! was auch immer das für ein duell sein soll... wer die größeren augenRinge hat?! bis nachher!


----------



## bastard1979 (21. August 2013)

...oder wer langsamer den Berg hochfährt ohne umzufallen!


----------



## Radler-01 (21. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Wertung, da führt Bierschwanger


 
um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: ich meine schon die Art Duell, bei der die gepimpte Federgabellänge eine Rolle spielt (zB den Russenweg runterhügeln oder der Weinbiet-Drop ...)


----------



## lomo (3. September 2013)

Wie sieht es am kommenden, also diesen Mittwoch aus, mag jemand ein wenig Post-Alpen-X-Rumlullerei betreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. September 2013)

Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich heb' mal die Hand und prüfe für mich, ob für die Rückfahrt von wo auch immer das "große Licht" eingepackt werden sollte.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ... Post-Alpen-X-Rumlullerei ...


 
ihr seid doch alle Höhenluft-gedopt - da fahr ich nich´ mit ... 


(nicht dabei - meine bessere Frau ääh Hälfte muß abends arbeiten)


----------



## MrMapei (3. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...ob für die Rückfahrt von wo auch immer das "große Licht" eingepackt werden sollte.


Wo fahrt ihr eigentlich wann von wo aus hin


----------



## Kelme (3. September 2013)

Treffpunkt ist NW-Hbf um 18:00 Uhr
Je nach Lust und Laune ist das Ziel Lambertskreuz oder eben der Marktplatz in NW. Dort Einkehr und Abschluss. Die Routen führen entweder über die Nord- oder Südflanke von NW. Also Weinbiet oder Hohe Loog/Kalmit.
Irgendwie laufen die Touren immer in der Gegend 20/500 aus. 20 km Strecke und 500 Hömes. Das kann aber auch schnell mal mehr werden .


----------



## MrMapei (3. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch schnell mal mehr werden .


Ihr seid richtige Helden 

Ihr fahrt nicht nur noch weiter als geplant, sondern dann auch noch schneller 

Ich fahre aber trotzdem demnächst mal mit


----------



## lomo (3. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Das kann aber auch *schnell* mal mehr werden .



Streiche: schnell
Setze: gemütlich


----------



## Radler-01 (3. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ihr seid richtige Helden  ...


 
wir sind keine Helden - wir sind Pfälzer !!


----------



## MrMapei (3. September 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> wir sind keine Helden - wir sind Pfälzer !!


Für mich waren "Held" und "Pfälzer" bis jetzt immer Synonyme  womit ein pfälzischer Held zum Pleonasmus wird 

Verstehe ich den Spruch von @lomo richtig?


> Streiche: schnell
> Setze: gemütlich


Bedeutet: wenn der @Kelme das macht, was er schnell fahren nennt, dann ist es für alle anderen immer noch gemütlich


----------



## Kelme (3. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> ...
> Verstehe ich den Spruch von @lomo richtig?
> Bedeutet: wenn der @Kelme das macht, was er schnell fahren nennt, dann ist es für alle anderen immer noch gemütlich



Genau so


----------



## lomo (3. September 2013)

Ich meinte, wir sollten uns nicht abhetzen, denn Radfahren ist eine Form von Genuss ... ausserdem wollte ich noch weitere MitleserInnen zur Teilnahme motivieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (3. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Genau so


 
Pfff....andersrum wird eher ein Schuh draus! 
Tiefstapler...hat in den Alpen das Feld von hinten aufgerollt...ich war dabei! (zumindest am Anfang, denn ich war hinten )


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2013)

Storno. 
Bin auf der Nachbesprechung zu "Deutschlands schönster Marathonstrecke" und der Veranstaltung dazu


----------



## MrMapei (4. September 2013)

Ich bin auch raus 

Mein Brüderchen ist der Ansicht, dass ich bei SiS als SchnarchbärimSattel unterwegs war und hat mir TsS verordnet .

Wir fahren ne Rennradrunde über die Kalmit.


----------



## lomo (4. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Storno.
> Bin auf der Nachbesprechung zu "Deutschlands schönster Marathonstrecke" und der Veranstaltung dazu



Ne lange Liste haste ja, oder?


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2013)

17 Punkte. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## lomo (4. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> 17 Punkte. Das sollte reichen.



Ja, schlag es ihnen mal um die Ohren!


----------



## Radler-01 (4. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> 17 Punkte...


 
wart ihr als GBB an so vielen Streckenpunkten vertreten ? 

Nochmal aus Teilnehmersicht (damit der -Faktor nicht zu stark ist):
Danke für´s Helfen bei der Streckensicherung. Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn "alte Differenzen" zu Gunsten einer Veranstaltung hinten anstehen können .

Wie ich Dich kenne hast Du aber Du bestimmt (mindestens) 17 Gründe für die 17 Punkte - von daher: konstruktives Miteinander bringt am meisten. Ich wünsche einen Guten Abend.


----------



## MrMapei (4. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> "Deutschlands schönster Marathonstrecke"


Wo soll die denn sein?


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2013)

Wir waren mit 26 Helfern und an fast ebenso vielen Streckenpunkten vertreten. Nur wenige waren mit zwei Personen besetzt und das war meist auch notwendig.
Die 17 Punkte beziehen sich auf Themen und inhaltliche Rückmeldungen wie "Kommunikation", "Streckensicherung", "Information der Anwohner", "Verhalten der Teilnehmer", "Verpflegung" ... .

Wir haben nicht nur 17 Gründe für die Punkte, sondern auch 17 Vorschläge für Maßnahmen, mit denen man es besser machen könnte. Außerdem sind es ja nicht 17  -Punkte, sondern es gibt Punkte, die fanden wir/ich richtig gut. Da gibt es einfach ein fettes Lob an die Organisatoren .

 @MrMapei: Mit diesem Prädikat wirbt der SIGMA-Marathon immer für sich selbst. Wird schon so sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. September 2013)

Nach den ganzen Stornos wird das Teilnehmerfeld wohl eher dünn ausfallen ... mal schauen.


----------



## MrMapei (5. September 2013)

Und wie war es bei euch gestern ? 

Ist für nächsten Mittwoch schon was geplant? Ich würde mich dann schon mal anmelden und eventuell mein Rase-Brüderchen  mitbringen, der kann dann ja mit dem Herrn @Kelme mal schnell ein bischen weiter fahren


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2013)

Es war übersichtlich .
Da ich nur den kulinarischen Teil wahrnehmen konnte, bleibt es bei der Bestätigung, dass der Flammkuchen lecker und die Rieslingschorle süffig war.


----------



## MrMapei (5. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da ich nur den kulinarischen Teil wahrnehmen konnte ....


Du Ärmster 

Es gibt schon Schicksale, die ein einzelner Mensch kaum ertragen kann


----------



## lomo (5. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es war übersichtlich .
> Da ich nur den kulinarischen Teil wahrnehmen konnte, bleibt es bei der Bestätigung, dass der Flammkuchen lecker und die Rieslingschorle süffig war.



Es war in der Tat übersichtlich .. und gut!
Inhaltlich wie auch kulinarisch.


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Du Ärmster
> 
> Es gibt schon Schicksale, die ein einzelner Mensch kaum ertragen kann


Keine Balladen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (9. September 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


MrMapei schrieb:


> Ist für nächsten Mittwoch schon was geplant? Ich würde mich dann schon mal anmelden und eventuell mein Rase-Brüderchen  mitbringen, der kann dann ja mit dem Herrn @_Kelme_ mal schnell ein bisschen weiter fahren


Rase-Brüderchen kann nicht, der muss Geburtstag feiern , aber ich hätte Zeit und Lust


----------



## Kelme (9. September 2013)

Noch habe ich es im Plan.
Sollte klappen.


----------



## MrMapei (10. September 2013)

@Kelme: fährst du dann mit dem Rad nach Hause?


----------



## Kelme (10. September 2013)

Kommt drauf an wo das Ziel liegt.
Lambi: Jepp mit dem Rad.
NW-Marktplatz oder BB: Zug


----------



## Radler-01 (11. September 2013)

wie ist den heute abend -angesichts der Wetterverhältnisse- die Motivation ? Fährt jemand ?


----------



## Kelme (11. September 2013)

Wie sind denn die Wetterverhältnisse im Südwesten? UNd wie sollen sie heute abend sein?
Ich sitze hier im Auge des Tiefdruckgebietes "Obama" in Hannover. Das ist nicht "systemrelevant".


----------



## MrMapei (11. September 2013)

Ich schaue aus dem Fenster: bewölkt aber trocken, Boden leicht feucht 

Für heute Abend ist leichter Regen gemeldet. Ich habe auf jeden Fall alles dabei und entscheide dann später ob ich fahre oder nicht.


----------



## Radler-01 (11. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Noch habe ich es im Plan.
> Sollte klappen.


 



Kelme schrieb:


> ... Ich sitze hier im Auge des Tiefdruckgebietes "Obama" in Hannover. Das ist nicht "systemrelevant".


 
der Plan klappt nicht - oder ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Wetterverhältnisse im Südwesten? UNd wie sollen sie heute abend sein?
> Ich sitze hier im Auge des Tiefdruckgebietes "Obama" in Hannover. Das ist nicht "systemrelevant".


 
11.09.2013 / 10:33 Clausen...im Herzen des Pfälzerwaldes ;-) meldet Regen, Wind aus Nordwestlicher Richtung (ALTLANTIK), Windchill - 3° ich überleg den Ofen an zu machen....


----------



## Kelme (11. September 2013)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Windchill - 3° ich überleg den Ofen an zu machen....


Jetzt kann es nur noch 5 Mnuten dauern, bis die Geschichte "Was macht der Lappe/Same im Winter?" zitiert wird .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (11. September 2013)

das dauert - und 5 Minuten sind schon lang rum ....


----------



## MrMapei (11. September 2013)

vielleicht brauchen wir eine Geschichte wie "was macht der Taucher im Wasser"

im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob ein dickes Regengebiet pünktlich um 18:00 am HBF ankommt


----------



## Radler-01 (11. September 2013)

da ich heute abend  ne knappe Stunde "an-radle", schau ich später nochmal ob sich jemand gemeldet hat/fährt. Wenn´s gegen 17:00 zu naß ist, fahr ich zur warmen Dusche .


----------



## Radler-01 (11. September 2013)

so - ich hab ein "halbwegs trockenes" Regenradar entdeckt und ich seh´ ein bißchen Himmel ...

Ich fahr mal rüber zum HBF, mal sehn wer um 1800 für ne kleine Runde da ist.


----------



## Kelme (11. September 2013)

Da die Crosser-RR-Testfahrt in Hannover ausgefallen ist, hole ich das jetzt mit einer Hausrunde ab Haustür nach.


----------



## roeb (11. September 2013)

Ich mag dafür nicht extra nen neuen Thread starten, daher werfe ich es hier mit rein. Wenns nicht passt, dann werft mich raus 

Ich hab am Samstag ne Menge Zeit und wollte daher evtl. ne größere Tour unternehmen in Richtung Süden quer durch den Pfälzerwald. Das Ziel sollte Wissembourg sein und dann nach einer Stärkung mit dem Zug zurück.

Startpunkt: NW Hbf
Zeitpunkt: 09:00 Uhr
Streckenlänge: Bin die Strecke selbst noch nicht in voller länge gefahren, daher für Routenplanungstipps offen. Vermute aber das es an die 70-80km mit rund 2000hm werden könnten.

Wer Lust hat bitte melden. Wer Tipps zur Route hat, bitte ebenfalls melden. Verpflegung ist auf diversen Hütten möglich bzw. am Abschluss in Wissembourg.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## südpfälzer (11. September 2013)

@roeb:
Im Süden z.B. Annweiler - Madenburg - Heidenschuh - Klingenmünster - BZA - Hohe Derst - Wissembourg.
Das dürften ca. 1100 Hm sein, mit Option auf Einsparung von ca. 200 Hm. Bei Interesse gerne genauer.


----------



## roeb (11. September 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> @roeb:
> Im Süden z.B. Annweiler - Madenburg - Heidenschuh - Klingenmünster - BZA - Hohe Derst - Wissembourg.
> Das dürften ca. 1100 Hm sein, mit Option auf Einsparung von ca. 200 Hm. Bei Interesse gerne genauer.



Danke für den Hinweis. Das ist quasi die direkte Tour runter nach Wissembourg immer an der Waldgrenze lang. Durchaus eine gute Idee. 
Ich hatte überlegt das ganze über einen kleinen "Umweg" in Richtung Dahn zu machen. Vorher noch die größeren Gipfel vor Neustadt mitnehmen wie Hohe Loog und Kalmit.

Gut zu wissen das auch mit weniger Höhenmeter geht als geplant


----------



## südpfälzer (11. September 2013)

Uffbasse!
Die Höhenmeter sind ab Annweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (11. September 2013)

Höhenmeter sind zum vernichten da und ab Annweiler mangelt es auch nicht unbedingt an Schorle- und Saumagenverpflegungstellen


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2013)

HBF 18:00 - Mr. Mapei kommt angerollt ... nach 5 Min warten entschließen wir uns zum Losfahren. Beim Rollen Richtung Weinbiet meint er: "ich dachte, da sind heute richtig viele dabei..."

Antwort: die fehlenden 13-15 bremsen uns dann nicht auf dem Trail 

Beim Rausrollen aus dem Wald meint er: "ich hab´s mir so klasse nicht vorgestellt..."

Wieder ein Freund der Haardtrand-Erhebungen mehr 


(Ach ja: 1 1/2 Buggl nuff und ca 2 h - also wie immer - -  und es war trocken !!!)


----------



## Kelme (12. September 2013)

Ich wurde zur Belohnung kurz hinter Elmstein nass auf 2 Kilometern.
Dafür passt jetzt aber an dem Bodenseeumrundungs-Crosser mit Straßen-LRS alles zusammen. Halbwegs geradeaus fahren kann ich auch schon und die nun wirklich ungewohnte Schaltmimik (Wedeln Sie bitte mit dem Bremsgriff!) habe ich fast schon verinnerlicht. 
Kelm - demnächst wieder am 'asch bee eff


----------



## MrMapei (12. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich wurde zur Belohnung kurz hinter Elmstein nass auf 2 Kilometern.


Wasser, wem Wasser gebührt Tja wärst du halt mit uns gefahren , das trockene Regenradar von Radler-01 hat perfekt funktioniert. Am Helligkeitsradar muss er aber noch arbeiten 

Die Teilnehmerzahl gestern war mehr als übersichtlich  , und damit wurde natürlich auch meine komplette Tourtaktik über den Haufen geworfen, die ich mir nach intensivem Studium der Beiträge hier im Forum gedanklich zurechtgelegt hatte. 

Da der @lomo bekanntlich immer wie eine Boden-Luft-Rakete startet und dabei eine Menge Staub aufwirbelt, wollte ich versuchen dieser Staubfahne solange zu folgen, bis der @Kelme das Feld von hinten aufrollt und mich einholt. Dann hätte ich mich an seinem Hinterrad festgebissen und gehofft, dass ich das Tempo bis zur Regenerations-Riesling-Schorle durchhalte.

Na ja es kam halt anders ...


Aber die Strecken die @radler-01 rausgesucht hat waren absolut genial , und ich werde bei Gelegenheit bestimmt mal wieder mitfahren, schließlich steht die Überprüfung meiner Tourtaktik ja noch aus.
 @radler-01: ich habe mal recherchiert, mein Rad wiegt laut Prospekt 13.3 kg


----------



## lomo (12. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> ...
> Da der @lomo bekanntlich immer wie eine Boden-Luft-Rakete startet und dabei eine Menge Staub aufwirbelt ...





Sehr gut recherchiert, allerdings gilt das mit der Rakete ausschliesslich für Schlaflos im Sattel. Ansonsten bin ich eine lahme Ente mit Anlaufschwierigkeiten, wie sich beim Alpen-X gezeigt hat. Den älteren Herren konnte ich überhaupt gar nicht folgen und bei der Dame im Feld hatte ich Schwierigkeiten bergauf im Windschatten dran zu bleiben ... zum Glück hatte ich keinen Pulsgurt an, sonst wäre ich direkt vom Rad gefallen. So habe ich mir einfach eingebildet, alles sei ok, das muss sich so anfühlen.


----------



## Radler-01 (12. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> ... wollte ich versuchen dieser Staubfahne solange zu folgen, bis der @_Kelme_ das Feld von hinten aufrollt und mich einholt. Dann hätte ich mich an seinem Hinterrad festgebissen und gehofft, dass ich das Tempo bis zur Regenerations-Riesling-Schorle durchhalte.
> 
> Na ja es kam halt anders ...


 

Stimmt, bergauf mußte ich schnaufen, um dran zu bleiben ...   Aber: gerne wieder    - und die Helligkeit auf den Trails wird mit zunehmender Dunkelheit auch besser (da wird´s Lichtlein einfach aufgesetzt und gut is´)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (13. September 2013)

Tour für Samstag nach Wissembourg wird leider abgesagt. Die Arbeit hat mich für das Wochenende fest im Griff


----------



## kraft_werk (15. September 2013)

Hi!

..passend zum Thema, besteht ja evtl. Bedarf an so einem..

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/179925-bcm-lambertskreuz-trikot-grosse-m-wie-neu


----------



## Bierschwanger (24. September 2013)

Männers, ich wäre morgen dabei. Ich hab so lange pausiert, dass ich nach der AWP'ler-Tour am So Muskelkater in Armen und Rücken hab. Das ist ganz schön peinlich und spricht für mein Alter... ;-)


----------



## MrMapei (29. September 2013)

Fährt jemand am nächsten Mittwoch? Das wäre der 2. Oktober .....


----------



## Houschter (29. September 2013)

Ist geplant. Nur die Startzeit ist noch offen, kann mich noch nicht mit Nightriding anfreunden. Bin noch im Sommermodus...


----------



## tommybgoode (29. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10982645&postcount=6813


----------



## Houschter (29. September 2013)

Pilze hab ich heut auch genug gesehen, aber im Hellen!


----------



## MrMapei (29. September 2013)

Pilze mit "Z" oder mit "S"


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2013)

Ein? Helles hat er doch geschrieben ....


----------



## MrMapei (1. Oktober 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ist geplant. Nur die Startzeit ist noch offen, kann mich noch nicht mit Nightriding anfreunden. Bin noch im Sommermodus...


So wie es aussieht, ist bei diesem Regeltermin hier nicht mehr viel los .

Falls etwas stattfindet, wäre es schön, wenn hier heute noch gepostet (NEIN NICHT GEPROSTET ) wird, damit ich weiß, ob ich morgen früh mein Rad ins Auto packen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2013)

PROST!

Stimmt, in letzter Zeit war es ruhig und diese Woche haben wir schon wieder einen Feiertag, der diese Woche etwas auseinanderrupft und aus dem Mittwoch einen Quasi-Freitag macht 
Vielleicht wird es wieder etwas belebter ... WENN ENDLICH DIESES KACKVERDAMMTE WETTER SCHLECHTER WIRD!


----------



## Houschter (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich werd morgen fahren, aber nicht erst um 1800 da ich abends noch die offenen Weinkeller in Nussdorf bei Nacht erkunden möchte. Nächste Woche wieder in NW!


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Oktober 2013)

da kannst Du doch nach dem Regeltermin im Nightride-Modus runter in die Weinkeller Treppenfahren üben ...


bei mir wird´s morgen sehr wahrscheinlich wieder nix - meine bessere Hälfte muß wieder arbeiten...

Aber: nächste Woche habschurlaub - da ist der Nachmittag schon komplett eingeplant (wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist ... ). Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand früher ?!


----------



## rock.n.roland (2. Oktober 2013)

also heut wird bei mir auch nix - aber ich geh mal fest davon aus, dass es hier wieder etwas belebter wird! hab schließlich extra in ne chinesische Helmlampe investiert


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt aber auch tolle Lampen ganz aus der Nähe


----------



## Quente (2. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch tolle Lampen ganz aus der Nähe


 

.. die sind aber auch 200,-- besser...


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich versuch auch mal wieder den Weg zu finden und  starte um 18 Uhr am Badehaisl in Wachenheim, oder auf dem Parkplatz ein paar Meter weiter ins Tal rein....

(Telefonjoker, bitte bereit halten...)


----------



## bastard1979 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bin wieder im lande! ! Heute klappt bei mir leider auch nicht, da schaffen. ..


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2013)

Asyl bei den Bosch-Bikern gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub, du findest überall Asyl!


----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin diese Woche nicht dabei ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde fahren. Hoffenlich nicht wieder alleine.. :-(


----------



## bastard1979 (9. Oktober 2013)

@Bierschwanger
nee, mit mir zusammen, 1800 hbf


----------



## bastard1979 (16. Oktober 2013)

Anybody? Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## lomo (16. Oktober 2013)

Heute nicht und nächste Woche auch nicht.
Vielleicht wieder ab KW44.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Oktober 2013)

Nächste Woche ist ja Saisonabschluss aufm Lambi. Und ich mal wieder im Land der ungünstigen Lebenshaltungskosten.


----------



## roeb (16. Oktober 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist ja Saisonabschluss aufm Lambi. Und ich mal wieder im Land der ungünstigen Lebenshaltungskosten.



Schweiz oder England?


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Oktober 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist ja Saisonabschluss aufm Lambi. ...


 
ist eigentlich am Mittwoch jemand "gezielt unterwegs" 18:00 ab Hbf - oder eher loses Zusammentreffen ?


----------



## Houschter (21. Oktober 2013)

Zum Absch(l)uss aufs Lambi geh ich definitiv, Startpunkt und Uhrzeit sind aber noch offen. Werd aber wohl eher früher starten.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ab 1500 könnte ich Startklar sein


----------



## Houschter (21. Oktober 2013)

Hey Chris, dann lass uns mal was ausmachen.

Btw: am Samstag bin ich drei mal vor deiner Tür vorbei geradelt! JPH-Revival-Tour, schää wars!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Oktober 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hey Chris, dann lass uns mal was ausmachen.
> 
> Btw: am Samstag bin ich drei mal vor deiner Tür vorbei geradelt! JPH-Revival-Tour, schää wars!



Na da hättest ja mal halten können, da wäre ich ein paar Meter mitgefahren. Gibt es schon einen Termin für 2014.

Wann und wo geht es los am Mittwoch? Morgen gehts nach Stromberg


----------



## Dddakk (21. Oktober 2013)

Zwei aus dem Osten werden gegen 19 Uhr eintreffen.
Also lasst uns noch was von Dubbe umhülltes übrig!


----------



## Houschter (21. Oktober 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Na da hättest ja mal halten können, da wäre ich ein paar Meter mitgefahren. Gibt es schon einen Termin für 2014.
> 
> Wann und wo geht es los am Mittwoch? Morgen gehts nach Stromberg



Stand kein Auto vor der Tür. 

Mittwoch würd ich NW sagen, Uhrzeit muss ich noch klären. Ziel: 1600!

Termin für 2014 gibts, da kann nur keiner. Von daher muss ich nochmal verhandeln.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (22. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Zwei aus dem Osten werden gegen 19 Uhr eintreffen.
> Also lasst uns noch was von Dubbe umhülltes übrig!


 
fahrt ihr (wieder) am Badehais´l los ?  Ich wollte auch über/von Wachenheim hochfahren ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ab LU aufn Lambi, wollen 18h oben sein. Man wird sich dort sehen ;-)


----------



## Dddakk (23. Oktober 2013)

Wir starten gegen 18 Uhr am Badehaisl.

Radler-01 macht die Route:  ca. Murrmirnichtviel & Kehrdichannichts & Schaudichnichtum


----------



## Bierschwanger (29. Oktober 2013)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht und danach bin ich erstmal für 3 Wochen im Urlaub. Also evtl. wieder ab Ende November.


TSchau!


----------



## lomo (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich am Mittwoch fahre.
Besteht generelles Interesse? Irgendjemand?


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ... Besteht generelles Interesse? ...


 
 Ja - aber ich weiß erst morgen nachmittag gg.16:00 ob´s klappt ...


----------



## lomo (29. Oktober 2013)

Ah ja, ich schau mal, dass ich meinen Kalender blockier, nicht dass ich noch nen Termin reingedrückt bekomme ...


----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2013)

Obwohl der Gegenwind von "Christian" nachgelassen hat, werde ich das nicht rechtzeitig aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene in die Pfalz schaffen .


----------



## lomo (29. Oktober 2013)

Und für den kulinarischen Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Und für den kulinatischen Teil?


Das wäre ein guter Ansatz zur "Wiedereingliederung"


----------



## Houschter (30. Oktober 2013)

So Männers, Fakten! Rucksack ist gepackt, ich fahr gleich zum Bhf und dann nach NW.


----------



## bastard1979 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich versuch bis 1800 da zu sein...


----------



## lomo (30. Oktober 2013)

Hat ja geklappt!
Danke an die Mitfahrer!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2013)

*dazwischenschieb*
Servus - kurze Zwischenfrage: Gabs um Kalmit/Hohe Loog/Weinbiet viel Windbruch? 
Danke für ne kurze Info!
Lahmschnecke


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2013)

Waren gestern abend auf dem Weinbiet unterwegs und da war relativ wenig bis gar kein Windbruch ... ok, irgendwo lagen zwei Bäume quer, aber die kann man gut umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke - das wird die Mädels freuen  !


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Oktober 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ... und da war relativ wenig bis gar kein Windbruch ...


 
Nachdem die Harvester durch sind gibt´s ja fast nix mehr zum Brechen ...


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Harvester durch sind gibt´s ja fast nix mehr zum Brechen ...



... den blauen Punkt hinten runter!?


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Oktober 2013)

ach ja die ... , stimmt die liegen aber schon ein paar Wochen und Bäume hat´s da auch noch


----------



## bastard1979 (31. Oktober 2013)

Windbruch?..mir ist nichts aufgefallen... hatte aber heftige Magenwinde, ich weiß nicht, wie es dann hinter mir aussah...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2013)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Windbruch?..mir ist nichts aufgefallen... hatte aber heftige Magenwinde, ich weiß nicht, wie es dann hinter mir aussah...


 
Oh Gott - Weinbiet verseucht...


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2013)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Windbruch?..mir ist nichts aufgefallen... hatte aber heftige Magenwinde, ich weiß nicht, wie es dann hinter mir aussah...



Ich sag mal nix!


----------



## Houschter (31. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, gut das ich vorne war! Zumindest im Anstieg und bei der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2013)

Scherzkeks


----------



## Dddakk (31. Oktober 2013)

Letzte Woche schauten die harten Jungs auf Helene:








..wurden ganz rührselig:                             (uffbasse!)







und dann wurden noch farbliche Akzente gesetzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (1. November 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Waren gestern abend auf dem Weinbiet unterwegs und da war relativ wenig bis gar kein Windbruch ... ok, irgendwo lagen zwei Bäume quer, aber die kann man gut umfahren.




Bin heut quer durch de Wald gefahren, quasi kein Windbruch.


----------



## lomo (1. November 2013)

Laerry schrieb:


> Bin heut quer durch de Wald gefahren, quasi kein Windbruch.



Bin heute *längs* durch den Wald gefahren, quasi kein Windbruch.


----------



## Laerry (2. November 2013)

Hätten wir dann nicht in der Mitte kreuzen müssen ?


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2013)

lomo hatte das Raum-Zeitkontinuum verlassen. Da konntest du ihn nicht sehen.


----------



## bastard1979 (6. November 2013)

biken fällt bei mir heute leider ins wasser... platsch!


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2013)

Bei dem trostlosen Wetter fällt mir der Verzicht auch nicht sonderlich schwer!


----------



## kraft_werk (7. November 2013)

Zum Thema Windbruch..da sollte mal jemand - mit Kettensäge bewaffnet - den Emil-Oehler-Pfad (rot-weiss von Kaltenbrunner- zur Hellerhütte) aufsuchen, da haben sich ein paar Bäume quergelegt..


----------



## Quente (7. November 2013)

... meine stihl kannst du dir gerne ausleihen ...


----------



## kraft_werk (7. November 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ... meine stihl kannst du dir gerne ausleihen ...



..hast du auch einen Radträger dafür?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (7. November 2013)

... ja aus Kruppstahl und einen Hänger, bring das Holz bei mir vorbei... gespalten.


----------



## kraft_werk (7. November 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ... ja aus Kruppstahl und einen Hänger, bring das Holz bei mir vorbei... gespalten.



..und getrocknet?!


----------



## Radler-01 (12. November 2013)

morgen soll es zumindest trocken sein (wenn auch nicht so sonnig wie heute)...
Hat schon jemand Detailplanungen für die abendliche Runde ?


----------



## Kelme (12. November 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> Hat schon jemand Detailplanungen für die abendliche Runde ?


Ja. A1 - A45 - A5 - A67 - A6. Reicht das? Ist aber eher Point-to-Point.


----------



## Radler-01 (12. November 2013)

sind die Flammkuchen im Backblech jetzt nummeriert ?


----------



## Houschter (12. November 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja. A1 - A45 - A5 - A67 - A6. Reicht das? Ist aber eher Point-to-Point.


Die Richtung stimmt ja schonmal, jetzt kommts auf dein Zeitmanagement an. Und natürlich eine kleine Änderung in der Routenführung: A1 - A45 - A5 - A67 - A6 - A61 - A65

Btw: nicht dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (12. November 2013)

ich han die freck... hatschi ... tausche fahrrad evtl. gegen hustenbonbon. bin morgen nicht dabei


----------



## Radler-01 (13. November 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... Detailplanungen für die abendliche Runde ?


 
ich bin auch raus, der rechte Stapel auf´m Tisch muß kleiner werden


----------



## Radler-01 (25. November 2013)

sodele: neue Woche, neues Glück - und dann noch schönes Wetter gemeldet ... 

Wer fährt am Mittwoch 18:00 ab HBF ... ?


----------



## lomo (26. November 2013)

Hängt noch in der Luft, wie so vieles ...


----------



## Radler-01 (26. November 2013)

sach b´scheid, wenn´s runtergefallen ist - das Richtige, den Rest kannste hängenlassen !


----------



## Radler-01 (27. November 2013)

Und - wie siehst jetzt heute aus?


----------



## Kelme (27. November 2013)

Finster.


----------



## lomo (27. November 2013)

Hier wird es so langsam hell ... sitze ja auch im Osten ... des Rheingrabens.
Wen nichts schwerwiegendes dazwischenkommt, hätte ich heute abend Zeit.


----------



## Bierschwanger (27. November 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## lomo (27. November 2013)

Ist das eine Drohung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (27. November 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Finster.


 
  na, so früh war der Rolladen noch unten, deswegen die Frage ... 


Aber über den Wolken sieht´s hell aus - bis später am HBF.


----------



## lomo (27. November 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber über den Wolken sieht´s hell aus - bis später am HBF.



Mal schauen, ob das heute abend auch so ist


----------



## Bierschwanger (27. November 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist das eine Drohung?


 
Ja, gegen mich selber , klappt heute doch nicht.


Wäre aber schön, wenn der Mittwochstermin wieder etwas aufleben würde, und sei es nur für ne Minirunde samt Belohnungspizza!


----------



## bastard1979 (27. November 2013)

Ich komm auch, hab zwar nur Zeit bis 20:00 aber Hauptsache auf's bike!


----------



## Houschter (27. November 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Ja, gegen mich selber , klappt heute doch nicht.
> 
> 
> Wäre aber schön, wenn der Mittwochstermin wieder etwas aufleben würde, und sei es nur für ne Minirunde samt Belohnungspizza!


Der lebt doch. Alles wie immer, 20/500+x und dann ne elsässische Pizza.


----------



## lomo (27. November 2013)

Schää war's 




Eiskonfekt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (28. November 2013)

Dunkel war´s, der Mond schien nicht / als vier Biker fuhren schnell mit Licht / langsam auf das Weinbiet rauf / und dann noch wieder runter, hin zum Backblech, das war auf / die Wirtin die war munter, und was den Tisch dann deckte hat geschmeckt / heißes Zeug und Eiskonfekt.

oder Kurzform: nuff, nunner, noi, lecker, naus ...



lomo schrieb:


> Schää war's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt - ach so: ist das das "vorher" oder "nachher"-Foto


----------



## lomo (28. November 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Dunkel war´s, der Mond schien nicht / als vier Biker fuhren schnell mit Licht / langsam auf das Weinbiet rauf / und dann noch wieder runter, hin zum Backblech, das war auf / die Wirtin die war munter, und was den Tisch dann deckte hat geschmeckt / heißes Zeug und Eiskonfekt.
> 
> oder Kurzform: nuff, nunnr, noi, lecker, naus ...
> 
> ...



"Der Dichter, der Dichter,
der kriegt was auf die Lichter" 

Nachher, nach dem Schafskäse-Chili!


----------



## Bierschwanger (3. Dezember 2013)

So, hab mich hoffentlich morgen frei gestrampelt, es sollte dieses mal klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> ... die PlÃ¤tze der allergrÃ¶bsten Dampfnasen altgedienten Teilnehmern zuguten kommen zu lassen...





jaaawollll !!! reglementieren, nur junge mÃ¤nner und frauen, rÃ¤der ab 3.000,--â¬, springer, treppenfahrer, katholisch, deutschstÃ¤mmig, opa gedientes mitglied der ..... jetzt bin ich aber wieder ruhig...


ELITE


----------



## MoneSi (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi Dennis,

ich weiß nicht, ob Du Dir ansatzweise vorstellen kannst, was ich hier gerade an Arbeit habe bzgl. Teilnehmerverwaltung.

Dein Eintrag an Hermann, mit der Ankündigung trotzdem zu kommen, erweist uns da einen Bärendienst, herzlichen Dank!!

Wenn jeder so anfängt, dann ist das Chaos perfekt. Wir haben uns hier selbst an Regeln zu halten und wir versuchen auch auf der Strecke dann jedem gerecht zu werden, in jeder Hinsicht...angefangen bei der Verpflegung. Das geht aber nur, wenn die Anzahl der Teilnehmer einigermaßen überschaubar bleibt, weswegen man ein Kontingent einrichtet. Wie wir das verteilen, da haben wir nun ein Thema, korrekt! Ich würde es trotzdem begrüßen, wenn Du uns die Entscheidung überlassen würdest, wie wir zukünftig damit umgehen! Ich denke, soviel Vertrauen steht uns zu! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2013)

Da geht man hin und macht extra noch ein Bildchen drüber und schreibt im Text auch noch "Nö, jetzt ist erst mal feddisch!". Die Kontodaten nur deshalb in GROSS, weil eine Reihe von "speziellen Nasen aus Karton" die Bestätigungsmail entweder nicht gelesen haben oder vorsorglich in den SPAM-Ordner entsorgt haben. Leute, wenn ich was schreibe oder ihr eine Mail von uns kriegt, ist das immer ernst. Wir sind nicht lustig! Niemals!!

Bierschwanger Mach das weg, sonst muss ich das machen lassen.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Dezember 2013)

ich zitier´ mal aus einer anderen Stelle :



Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn es zu solchen Auswüchsen kommt, wäre es an der Zeit das Ding zu beenden....


----------



## Houschter (3. Dezember 2013)

Und im Übrigen hat das an dieser Stelle nun mal gar nichts verloren. 

Btt: Mittwoch 1800 am Bhf, das Übliche...


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich esse morgen zuhause. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> So, hab mich hoffentlich morgen frei gestrampelt, es sollte dieses mal klappen.












.


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. Dezember 2013)

Ihr habt alle recht und ich habe stellvertretend bei Kelme deutlich um Entschuldigung gebeten. Damit sollte es gut sein.


----------



## Quente (4. Dezember 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle recht und ich habe stellvertretend bei Kelme deutlich um Entschuldigung gebeten. Damit sollte es gut sein.





... wie in der kirche, schei$e bauen, bei einem entschuldigen (still und heimlich) und der große deckmantel des schweigens legt sich über alles...






...ja, ich bin im Moment schlecht drauf...
würde gerne kann aber heute abend nicht... für den fall, dass einer fragt...


----------



## lomo (4. Dezember 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ...ja, ich bin im Moment schlecht drauf...
> würde gerne kann aber heute abend nicht... für den fall, dass einer fragt...



Dito 








... also, die zweite Zeile meinte ich


----------



## Dddakk (4. Dezember 2013)

zweite Zeile, zweite Zeile!

Dito

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Kelme (4. Dezember 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle recht und ich habe stellvertretend bei Kelme deutlich um Entschuldigung gebeten. Damit sollte es gut sein.


Das Thema ist durch und zwischen den Beteiligten sauberst geklärt. Wenn irgend jemand meint unter vorwurfsvollen Blicken "Zensur, Zensur" schreien zu müssen, oder uns irgendwelche ihm nicht passende kirchliche Traditionen unterstellt, kann ich nur sagen: Eine solche Klärung geht den Rest hier einfach nix an und fertig. Ein Forum hat an dieser Stelle keinen Anspruch auf irgendwas.


Kelme - Danke für das Gespräch. Weitermachen.


----------



## Quente (4. Dezember 2013)

... schaaaaade... na nicht schlimm, meine badfliesen hören sich alles an...


vergelt(d)´s gott


----------



## Bierschwanger (10. Dezember 2013)

Boah, was fürn klasse Wetter! Morgen um 18h ist gebont, hinterm Horizont scheint dann auch noch die Sonne ;-)


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Dezember 2013)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Boah, was fürn klasse Wetter! ...



so unterschiedlich ist die Wahrnehmung - ich find´s g´rad nich soo prickelnd 


Viel Spaß trotzdem


----------



## bastard1979 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin raus für heute. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (11. Dezember 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich ist die Wahrnehmung - ich find´s g´rad nich soo prickelnd
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß trotzdem



Du hättest mal gestern in Rinnthal sein sollen, da lag ein mittelsibirischer Schatten über dem Tal. Uns sind am Bhf fast die Schuhe am Boden festgefroren.

18h Bhf


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. Dezember 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Du hättest mal gestern in Rinnthal sein sollen, da lag ein mittelsibirischer Schatten über dem Tal. Uns sind am Bhf fast die Schuhe am Boden festgefroren.
> 
> 18h Bhf



Kalt aber schön


----------



## timstruppi (11. Dezember 2013)

@Pfalzwaldgeist
dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Dezember 2013)

In Rinnthal ist es irgendwie immer kälter als sonst wo. 
Geht mir zumindest so auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Dezember 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> In  Rinnthal  ist es irgendwie immer kälter als sonst wo.



Das hast Du nicht erst jetzt festgestellt, oder?


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Dezember 2013)

gestern Rinnthal, heute NW und am Samstag wahrscheinlich auch noch... Houschter, du verfälschst die Statistik!


----------



## Houschter (11. Dezember 2013)

Am Samstag?  Was ist da denn schon wieder? 




Nö, bin am WE Skifahren....dürft den PW für euch haben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Am Samstag?  Was ist da denn schon wieder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Rinndl?


----------



## Bierschwanger (12. Dezember 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich ist die Wahrnehmung - ich find´s g´rad nich soo prickelnd
> 
> 
> Das ist wohl wahr, aber im Dunkeln sah man die drohende Wolkendecke ja nicht. Und im Niesel-Nebel waren die Abfahrten auch im Schritttempo spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und sehe Euch hoffentlich alle im neuen Jahr wieder.


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Januar 2014)

es war einmal im Jahre 2013 des Herrn, da begab es sich, daß einige tapfere Recken auf zwei Rädern durch den Wald fuhren und den Unbillen das Wetters trotzen ... 
Und es ging die Sage, das ein Solches auch im Jahre 2014 stattfinden sollte ...

Wenn trifft man denn zur üblichen Zeit am morgigen Tage ?


----------



## roeb (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte morgen direkt mal Zeit. Da ich bei der Mittwochsrunde noch nie dabei war, wo ist der Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit?


----------



## lomo (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bin für morgen nicht konditioniert, gerne könnt ihr euch aber trotzdem um 18 Uhr vor dem HBF in NW treffen.
Vielleicht packe ich es nächste Woche mal.


----------



## Quente (14. Januar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> ... konditioniert ...quote]
> 
> ...



...isch beschdimmd widder so was uoschdännisches


----------



## lomo (14. Januar 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ...isch beschdimmd widder so was uoschdännisches



Ja, nämlich "verpienst"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (15. Januar 2014)

Sorry, ich bin heute abend doch nicht dabei ... die Wettervorhersage gestern abend >... und überfrierende Nässe...< hat mich "charakterlich geschwächt"

oder -wie lomo sagen würde- umkonditioniert

Trotzdem allen die fahren: happy trails ...


----------



## lomo (15. Januar 2014)

Wünsche auch allen "fröhliche Pfade"! ;-)


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Januar 2014)

Sch**** Wettervorhersage ...  ich sitz hier bei Sonne und blauem Himmel am Schreibtisch und das MTB ist zuhause im Keller


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Januar 2014)

Es soll sonnig werden am Mittwoch! Wer wäre dabei diese Woche? 18 Uhr HBF NW, wie schaut's aus?


----------



## bastard1979 (28. Januar 2014)

Lust auf biken: ja! ob es auch zeitlich klappt, wird sich morgen erst kurz vor knapp rausstellen.


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2014)

Puh, mal schauen, ob ich das geregelt bekomme, werde es aber versuchen.


----------



## roeb (28. Januar 2014)

Wäre bei mir auch eher kurzfristig. Ab wann und wo gehts los?


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2014)

Wohl wie immer: 18hundert - NW-'aschBeeEff (HBF für die nicht-frankophilen  ).


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Januar 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Wäre bei mir auch eher kurzfristig. Ab wann und wo gehts los?



guggst Du:



ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ... 18 Uhr HBF NW, wie schaut's aus?




Ich bin auch noch am "gugge" ob ich morgen hinbekomme, weiß ich aber spätestens morgen früh..


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Januar 2014)

das kommt davon wenn beim Schreiben das Telefon klingelt ... jetzt war Kelme schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (28. Januar 2014)

Ich kann morgen leider erst ab 19 Uhr. 18 Uhr hab ich noch nen Termin.


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... jetzt war Kelme schneller


Was äußerst selten vorkommt .

Jetzt steht es aber wenigstens noch auf der neuen Seite.


----------



## Bierschwanger (28. Januar 2014)

Zunächst einmal ein Frohes Neues allerseits.

Morgen wäre ich um 18h dabei.


----------



## XXXDriver (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen wie man denn den Regeltermin Lambertskreuz zu verstehen hat. Ist das ne ganz normale Feierabendrunde oder ?

Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2014)

Im Prinzip genau das. Eckwerte waren mal 20/500. Also 20 km Strecke und ca. 500 Hömes.
Das in zwei Stunden abgekurbelt und dann Futter fassen im Backblech.


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Januar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... weiß ich aber spätestens morgen früh..



jetzt ist es doch mittag geworden: 1800 Hbf klappt - jemand da ?


----------



## XXXDriver (29. Januar 2014)

Das klingt ja mal nicht schlecht. Ich melde mich mal für heut abend an.


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2014)

Denke schon, ausser der AG verhaftet mich noch


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Januar 2014)

Bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (29. Januar 2014)

Hab ein wenig umgeplant und werde es auch pünktlich 18 Uhr an den Hbf schaffen


----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2014)

Jetzt muss nur noch jemand den Jungs vom hellen Haardtrand verklickern, dass um 18:00 Uhr ab NW-Hbf gefahren wird .


----------



## bastard1979 (29. Januar 2014)

Auch dabei


----------



## XXXDriver (4. Februar 2014)

Irgendwer morgen abend unterwegs?


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es mal vor.
Noch wer?


----------



## roeb (5. Februar 2014)

Sitze mal wieder im Zug. Also diese Woche leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (5. Februar 2014)

Bei mir klappts heute nich ...


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2014)

Scheint ne kleine Runde zu werden


----------



## Bierschwanger (5. Februar 2014)

Ich setze heute auch aus. In Lu ist heute Bürgerforum zum Abriss der nördlichen Hochstrase und was danach kommt. Wohne zwar nicht in LU, aber das interessiert mich mal.


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2014)

Hört sich an wie "Ich fahre nicht Rad, habe aber 10 Stück im Keller stehen"


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2014)

Muss meine Aussage revidieren, das Wetter sieht aktuell bescheiden aus und die Termine drücken auch ein wenig. Ich bin raus.


----------



## XXXDriver (10. Februar 2014)

Hat irgendwer geplant diese Woche zu fahren?


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2014)

Abhängig von Wetter und Gesundheit würde ich schon ne Runde drehen wollen.


----------



## bastard1979 (10. Februar 2014)

Lagerschaden am bike... kann nicht fahren


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2014)

Falsch gelagert?


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Februar 2014)

das Wetter soll ja morgen nicht soo schlecht sein. Ich muß noch ein, zwei Sachen klären, dann könnte das klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Abhängig von Wetter und Gesundheit würde ich schon ne Runde drehen wollen.



Gesundheit n.i.O., ich bin raus!


----------



## bastard1979 (11. Februar 2014)

> Falsch gelagert?


nee das kommt vom Regen... d.h. wenn man anstatt zu fahren am rad rumschraubt entdeckt man dinge, die man beim fahren nicht entdecken würde...


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2014)

Besser nicht dran rumschrauben. Oder?


----------



## roeb (11. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Gesundheit n.i.O., ich bin raus!



War am Samstag doch zuviel Regen oder zuviel aggressive Fußballfans


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> War am Samstag doch zuviel Regen oder zuviel aggressive Fußballfans



Zweiteres, habe mir wohl den Bazillus doofus eingefangen.


----------



## roeb (11. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Zweiteres, habe mir wohl den Bazillus doofus eingefangen.



Kann ich dir ne Flasche Jägermeister vorbei bringen? Soll ja angeblich der Hustensaft des Bazillus doofus sein


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Februar 2014)

Klappt doch nicht, ich bin raus.


----------



## Bierschwanger (18. Februar 2014)

Ich esse heute brav alles auf und hoffe daher auf stabiles Wetter morgen - dann wäre ich endlich wieder dabei.


----------



## bastard1979 (19. Februar 2014)

mein bike ist immer noch defekt, nach mehrere unterhaltungen mit dem Hersteller, muss der rahmen heute doch eingeschickt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (19. Februar 2014)

bin heute auch wieder nicht dabei.


----------



## Bierschwanger (19. Februar 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> mein bike ist immer noch defekt, nach mehrere unterhaltungen mit dem Hersteller, muss der rahmen heute doch eingeschickt werden...


 wegen nem Lagerschaden? Erzähl mal, auch als Hardtailfahrer interssiert mich das rein technisch.


----------



## bastard1979 (19. Februar 2014)

Leihe mir das bike meiner fraa.bin dabei


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2014)

So, schnell bevor ich in das erste Meeting muss.
Geht morgen was? Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2014)

Interesse schon - nur sind die angekündigten Niederschlagsmengen nicht sehr motivierend (und dann wäre noch ein Elternabend)...
Ich schau mal ... vielleicht ein "jetzt-trotzdem-Ride"?


(Ich hab´s noch nicht erwähnt: ich hätte langsam Lust auf trockene Waldböden ... )


----------



## roeb (25. Februar 2014)

War gestern ums Weinbiet unterwegs. War alles Staubtrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2014)

Wie's Wetter wird habe ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie's Wetter wird habe ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht angeschaut.



das ist natürlich - wie soll man sagen... : echte Biker schauen nicht nach dem Wetter


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2014)

Alternativ können wir auch den Donnerstag ins Auge fassen


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2014)

Das wäre natürlich keine schlechte Option, bis heute abend weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## roeb (25. Februar 2014)

Oder Freitag? Da hätte ich dann auch wieder Zeit


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2014)

Geklärt- Donnerstag Hbf 1800 oder geht auch 1830 ?


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Geklärt- Donnerstag Hbf 1800 oder geht auch 1830 ?



Donnerstag 18oo/1830 sollte bei mir klappen


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2014)

Gut, dann bin ich für 1830


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Februar 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> ... War alles Staubtrocken



an welchem Weinbiet warst Du denn gewesen - gestern abend war der Boden die ganze Zeit "babbisch un naß", und später kam das kostbare Naß auch noch von oben dazu...

Egal - war trotzdem gut


----------



## roeb (28. Februar 2014)

Ich war ja auch am Montagnachmittag dort oben. Da schien am Sonntag und Montag den ganzen Tag die Sonne  Aber eine Stelle war wirklich schrecklich: Die letzten Meter zum Weinbiet rauf wo sie mal wieder die ganzen Wege förmlich weggerissen haben  Da kam mir letztens ein Bagger entgegen mit dem schweren Fällwerkzeug und hinter ihm hat man die frisch getrennten bzw. herausgerissenen Wurzeln gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> an welchem Weinbiet warst Du denn gewesen - gestern abend war der Boden die ganze Zeit "babbisch un naß", und später kam das kostbare Naß auch noch von oben dazu...
> 
> Egal - war trotzdem gut


 
Jep, schää war's.
Und alte Bekannte getroffen  ... damit meine ich nicht Charly


----------



## Radler-01 (4. März 2014)

Die Wettervorhersage für diese Woche macht ja richtig Mut ... 

Also, ich klär mal ab, ob´s bei mir morgen klappt...


----------



## lomo (4. März 2014)

Mach ma!


----------



## Radler-01 (4. März 2014)

Es sollte nix dazwischenkommen: 1800. Hbf


----------



## lomo (4. März 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Es sollte nix dazwischenkommen: 1800. Hbf



Okidoki
Eventuell könnte es bei mir etwas nach 18 Uhr werden, je nachdem wie das Meeting mit der Ex-Chefin läuft!


----------



## Radler-01 (5. März 2014)

alles klar - bis dann...
und schmeiß´ die Ex raus


----------



## lomo (5. März 2014)

Net notwendig - ich bin eh bald "Ex"!  ;-)


----------



## GIANT 2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo hätte da mal eine Frage gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder ein lambertskreuz Trikot für 2014


----------



## lomo (5. März 2014)

GIANT 2 schrieb:


> Hallo hätte da mal eine Frage gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder ein lambertskreuz Trikot für 2014



Lambertskreuz-Trikot? Keinen Ahnung, da bin ich die falsche Ansprechperson.
Aber das ist das neue Totenkopfhütten-Trikot! 




Mittwochs abends von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. März 2014)

war ja klar: am Mittwoch wird das Wetter wieder schlechter...

nur noch 10,5 Sonnenstunden statt 11,0


----------



## lomo (10. März 2014)

Meine Teilnahme mache ich abhängig von nem anderen (wichtigen) Termin.
Alternativ kann man auch den Donnerstag in Betracht ziehen ... ausser das Wetter ist derbe schlecht


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2014)

Am Donnerstag geht's bei mir nicht; morgen Hbf 1800 ginge (voraussichtl nur der "aktive Teil").


----------



## lomo (11. März 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag geht's bei mir nicht; morgen Hbf 1800 ginge (voraussichtl nur der "aktive Teil").



Aktiv essen?


----------



## Radler-01 (12. März 2014)

Mit der Frage hatte ich gerechnet...   nee der rattspochtliche Teil...


----------



## lomo (12. März 2014)

Alla hopp!
Ich probiere rechtzeitig da zu sein ... könnte 'n paar Minuten später werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (12. März 2014)

Bin auf jeden Fall um 18h am HBF. I frei mich so doll druff!


----------



## Radler-01 (12. März 2014)

im Büro Terminvorgabe geplant: 10:-14:00 h ... jetzt 13:15 und es ging immer noch nicht los  ... - das wird evtl schwierig.


----------



## lomo (12. März 2014)

Gugge mer mol!


----------



## Radler-01 (12. März 2014)

jetzt erst zurück > ich schaff das nicht mehr  
viel Spaß!


----------



## lomo (12. März 2014)

:-(


----------



## bastard1979 (12. März 2014)

Rock'n'roll baby! hat spaß gemacht heute!


----------



## lomo (12. März 2014)

Jep, tolle kleine Runde, tolle kleine Truppe, tolle Stimmung!





Abends im Pälzerwald von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (12. März 2014)

Klasse. Ich habe das nur ohne Buckel und von gestern 




Fast unten von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (12. März 2014)

GA1?


----------



## Kelme (12. März 2014)

Was anderes geht hier glaube ich gar nicht 




Ausnahmetatbestand von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. März 2014)

Alter Heimlichtrainierer. Wenn de wieder in de Palz bist, hängste uns alle ab. 
Mit dem Dackelschneider bin ich dieses Jahr 0 (in Worten: null) km gefahren :-(


----------



## Kelme (12. März 2014)

Ich wäre lieber ohne GA1-"Training" und langsam, aber dafür in der Pfalz.


----------



## lomo (13. März 2014)

Ich denke, wir müssen mal ne Pälzerwald-Fototapete machen, die Du in MS an die Wand kleistern kannst!


----------



## Radler-01 (13. März 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> jetzt erst zurück > ich schaff das nicht mehr
> viel Spaß!


 



bastard1979 schrieb:


> Rock'n'roll baby! hat spaß gemacht heute!


denke ich mir ...


----------



## Radler-01 (13. März 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir müssen mal ne Pälzerwald-Fototapete machen, die Du in MS an die Wand kleistern kannst!



     oder ´n Livestream ...


----------



## bastard1979 (13. März 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> oder ´n Livestream ...


... aber ohne ton, damit man das dummgelaber von uns nicht hört, nicht dass die im norden denken wir wären


----------



## roeb (13. März 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir müssen mal ne Pälzerwald-Fototapete machen, die Du in MS an die Wand kleistern kannst!



Dann gleich noch eine fürs Büro, so das keine Unterbrechung beim Pfälzerwald-Feeling aufkommen kann


----------



## lomo (13. März 2014)

... und nen Getänkeautomat mit Rieslingschorle!


----------



## Radler-01 (18. März 2014)

Neue Woche, neues Glück
Morgen Hbf 1800 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (18. März 2014)

Dabei! Endlich bin ich mal an einem Mittwoch in der Pfalz


----------



## lomo (18. März 2014)

Ich nicht.
Bin bei den Badensern!


----------



## Kelme (18. März 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Bin bei den Badensern!


Das riecht nach Schorle-Krieg. Naja immerhin besser als westfälischer Güllegestank


----------



## lomo (18. März 2014)

Wir bingen denen Kultur bei


----------



## MoneSi (18. März 2014)

Ich wills versuchen! Rucksack ist gepackt, jetzt muß ich nur pünktlich wegkommen...


----------



## bastard1979 (19. März 2014)

Ich schließe mich simone an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (19. März 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Radler-01 (19. März 2014)

bei mir wird´s evtl ein paar Minuten später - ich hab nachher Gegenwind


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2014)

Hör mir auf mit Gegenwind. Wenn das Münsterland nix hat, aber zwei Sachen können die: Schweinegüllegestank und Gegenwind.


----------



## roeb (19. März 2014)

Und flach ... auch das ist ne Kunst


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2014)

Ich war heute in den Baumbergen. Aber hallo!!


----------



## Radler-01 (20. März 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Gegenwind. Wenn das Münsterland nix hat, aber zwei Sachen können die: Schweinegüllegestank und Gegenwind.



 na da - das ist doch fast wie Berge... ich sach ja schon seit Jahren, daß die Belgier wegen dem Wind so gute Rennradfahrer haben 



Kelme schrieb:


> ... Baumbergen. Aber hallo!!



bergeweise Bäume/Harvester-Ernte oder heißen die so ?


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2014)

Die heißen so. Geht irgendwie auf etwa 160 Meter über NN hoch. "Starthöhe" liegt bei ca. 60 Metern über NN. 
Für den Pfälzerwald gewöhnten Radler ein größerer Sandkasten (mit Lehm drin) zum Spielen. Wenn man sich da einen Tag Zeit nimmt hat man alle vorhandenen Trails einmal abgeritten. Am Wochenende entspricht der "Fülllgrad" des Gebietes in etwa dem Zweifachen des Haardtrandes an einem sonnigen Herbsttag beim Keschdesammeln .


----------



## Laerry (20. März 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die heißen so. Geht irgendwie auf etwa 160 Meter über NN hoch. "Starthöhe" liegt bei ca. 60 Metern über NN.
> Für den Pfälzerwald gewöhnten Radler ein größerer Sandkasten (mit Lehm drin) zum Spielen. Wenn man sich da einen Tag Zeit nimmt hat man alle vorhandenen Trails einmal abgeritten. Am Wochenende entspricht der "Fülllgrad" des Gebietes in etwa dem Zweifachen des Haardtrandes an einem sonnigen Herbsttag beim Keschdesammeln .



Annerschwu is halt annerschd....


----------



## lomo (20. März 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Annerschwu is halt annerschd....



unn ned wie in de Palz!


----------



## Radler-01 (25. März 2014)

Mmmhmmmhmmmh... Wie schnell doch eine Woche vorbei ist... Morgen 1800 'aschbeeeff ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (26. März 2014)

Ich ruder' mal zurück - ich komm' doch nicht.


----------



## Bierschwanger (26. März 2014)

Ich bin da, Wecker ist gestellt.


----------



## Radler-01 (26. März 2014)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> ... Wecker ist gestellt.



Langschläfer ??


----------



## bastard1979 (26. März 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Dddakk (26. März 2014)

..na nächste Woche versuch ich mal LX zu erklimmen...
Wer gibt Windschatten?


----------



## bastard1979 (27. März 2014)

gestern mal wieder alte wege neu erkundet...


----------



## roeb (31. März 2014)

Geht am Mittwoch was? Wäre 18 Uhr am Hbf.


----------



## bastard1979 (1. April 2014)

ich bin zum ersten mal auf elternabend   ..bin nicht dabei


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> ich bin zum ersten mal auf elternabend   ..bin nicht dabei


Oh Gott bin ich alt. Ich habe die letzten Elternabende schon seit Jahren hinter mir . Bin auch nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (1. April 2014)

Bin wieder dabei.


----------



## roeb (2. April 2014)

Und ich werde wieder absagen. Habe heute schon ab Mittag Zeit und werde daher schon früher auf eine größere Runde aufbrechen. Sorry, aber nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2014)

- kein Elternabend ...
- nicht zu alt ... 
- keine Möglichkeit früher loszufahren ...

>>> 1800 Hbf sollte machbar sein  (vllt ein paar Minuten später)


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..na nächste Woche versuch ich mal LX zu erklimmen...
> Wer gibt Windschatten?



ist das schon in der ersten "Sommerwoche" auf ?
 - von mir aus gerne, ab NW; nur würde ich "gleich" wieder zurückfahren, da ich heute abend nicht ganz so spät zurück sein will...


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2014)

Ja, deren Homepage sagt das heute geöffnet wird.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2014)

... LIVETICKER ... : die MTB-Saison auf dem L# wird heute eingeläutet ... 

(das gute alte Telefon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (2. April 2014)

Ich will auf jeden Fall aufm Lambi und dort einkehren - evtl. teilt sich die Gruppe vorher oder nachher...schön wirds heute auf jeden Fall.


----------



## roeb (2. April 2014)

Vielleicht komme ich gegen 19-20 Uhr im Lambi vorbei. Aber ohne Garantie. Keine Ahnung wie lang das davor dauert


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich gegen 19-20 Uhr im Lambi vorbei. Aber ohne Garantie. Keine Ahnung wie lang das davor dauert


Länger


----------



## roeb (2. April 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Länger



Dachte ichs mir doch fast ... 

Ausrüstung ist schon gepackt, nur noch schnell was essen.




WP_20140402_14_00_39_Pro von roeb2k6 auf Flickr


----------



## bastard1979 (2. April 2014)

@roeb  ... warum hast du denn deinen Lenker in der Mitte durchgesägt und in den Rucksack gesteckt?


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2014)

Top secret Modell. Der Lenker hat ein Gelenk in der Mitte, das durch den Vorbei fixiert wird und damit ein unbeabsichtigtes Klappen während der Fahrt verhindert.


----------



## Quente (2. April 2014)

... praktisch, wenn es mal eng wird.


----------



## roeb (2. April 2014)

Mist @Kelme. da hast du mich ja erwischt. Ich habs noch nicht mal zum Patent angemeldet. Status: 2/3 stubenrein, Rest kommt Freitag


----------



## lomo (2. April 2014)

Klapp-Lenker fürs Klapp-Rad?


----------



## roeb (2. April 2014)

Fehlt ja nur noch der Klappspaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (8. April 2014)

bin die nächsten beiden male nicht dabei.


----------



## Radler-01 (8. April 2014)

Wer ist denn morgen da?


----------



## bastard1979 (8. April 2014)

Ich bin da, so fern ich mich morgen rechtzeitig von der Arbeit verpissen kann


----------



## Radler-01 (9. April 2014)

@bastard1979: bis wann weißt Du daß das > rechtzeitig < geklappt hat ?

(wenn´s nicht klappt würde ich heute von Wachenheim aus über L# nach Hause fahren)


----------



## bastard1979 (9. April 2014)

Geklappt bin 1800 hbf


----------



## Radler-01 (10. April 2014)

2 Mann zügig unterwegs: 1 großen Buggl hoch und feine Trails in der Abendsonne runter ...
Das erste Mal dieses Jahr komplett ohne Licht  - schäää war´s


----------



## bastard1979 (10. April 2014)

kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MrMapei (10. April 2014)

Bedeutet zügig, ihr seit mit dem Zug den Berg hoch


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Bedeutet zügig, ihr seit mit dem Zug den Berg hoch


Das müsstest du als "Mapei" aber doch wissen. Die haben einfach _einen Zug aufgemacht_. Wie beim Sprint, aber halt nur zu zweit und haben das Ding vom Bahnhof bis zum Lambertskreuz durchgezogen. So geht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. April 2014)

Neeee, das war gaaanss a-anders:
Wir zwei sind zur Kalmit hoch, dann das Ding aufgemacht und in einem Zug runter .... 


unn dann sssind wir r-runnda - w-warn wir da schon sssu viert ?


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2014)

Viel besser so!


----------



## MrMapei (14. April 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> unn dann sssind wir r-runnda - w-warn wir da schon sssu viert ?


Sieht so aus, als ob der Radler-01 über Winter eine Metamorphose zum Bockbier-2.0 durchgemacht hat


----------



## Radler-01 (16. April 2014)

nee nee, ist noch bei der dünnen Plörre geblieben...

Btw. ich kann heute nich ...


----------



## bastard1979 (16. April 2014)

ich hab noch ein bisschen die freck (erkältung). um meine fahrradsucht zu stillen werde ich wohl nur eine gaaanz kleine runde fahren und die etwas früher ...und dann direkt zum eis. es gibt in der stadt ingwereis, soll ja gegen erkältung sein...
@radler-01 mein dämpfer funzt wieder, habe ihn mal ordentlich enflüftet und bisschen mit den zugstufenshims gespielt.


----------



## Bierschwanger (22. April 2014)

Ich will morgen in den Wald, 18h wie immer. Freiwillige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (23. April 2014)

heute klappt´s bei mir nicht ...  (vllt. morgen)


----------



## bastard1979 (23. April 2014)

dabei! 1800 HBF NW


----------



## Miles (23. April 2014)

auch dabei


----------



## bastard1979 (24. April 2014)

da waren wir gestern! 
Quiz an den rest, wo waren wir?! (...zu gewinnen gibts nix)


----------



## tommybgoode (24. April 2014)

Nur eine grobe Vermutung. Vielleicht ungefähr hier:


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2014)

Da, wo am 03. Oktober 2012 eine Gruppe trotz optisch religiöser Überlagerung übel fluchte, als sie erfuhr, dass wir den eben erkämpften steilen Anstieg nach dem Instalgucken gleich wieder runterfahren würden.


----------



## roeb (24. April 2014)

Ich mach schon mal eine Vorankündigung: Bei guter Genesung bin ich nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder mit dabei


----------



## donnersberger (24. April 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> da waren wir gestern!
> Quiz an den rest, wo waren wir?! (...zu gewinnen gibts nix)



Ich tippe mal auf Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Bierschwanger (29. April 2014)

Ich will morgen unbedingt aufn Labi und starte mit Kollegen um 17:30h am Parkplatz in Gimmeldingen (eher 10min später wg. Bahnverbindung).


----------



## roeb (29. April 2014)

Welcher Parkplatz in Gimmeldingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (30. April 2014)

bei mir wird es nix..
@roeb:
Bierschwanger meint den Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen


----------



## Bierschwanger (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre heute nicht sondern schiebe eine ruhige Kugel (Billard) ;-)


----------



## bastard1979 (7. Mai 2014)

bei mir heute auch kein biken.


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2014)

Bei mir heute auch kein Biken und dass, obwohl ich in der Pfalz bin.
Ich weise mal die Fotografen auf ihre Fotospots für den kommenden Samstag ein.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2014)

Jemand am Mittwoch auf LX?
Ich plane:
S-Bahn 15 Uhr ab HD Mainstation.
Dann ab 16 Uhr ab LA/Pfalz Mainstation mit einigen Schlenkern LX zu erklimmen.
Nen Happs essen, Schörlsche schlürfen.
Aber schon 18.20 Uhr Rückfahrt ab LA Mainstation nach SAP-Arena.
Nach dem Randsport schauen dann nach HD radeln (35min.) oder S-Bahn falls zu frisch.

Falls jemand zusteigen/mitradlen/mitschauen will....gerne.


----------



## Bierschwanger (13. Mai 2014)

Isch morgen nix - aber nächste Woche wohl wieder.


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Mai 2014)

isch auch nix heute ...


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Mai 2014)

Bei der momentanen Wettervorhersage: geplante Fahrt im Wald mit mehrgängigem kettenangetriebenem Zweirad am Mittwoch. Noch jemand?


----------



## roeb (18. Mai 2014)

Leider nicht im Lande am Mittwoch. Daher bin ich morgen Abend unterwegs. Zufällig wer Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (20. Mai 2014)

Also, dann mach ich mal den/meinen Sack zu: morgen 1800 NW Hbf und dann ne angenehme Tour...


----------



## bastard1979 (20. Mai 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Bierschwanger (21. Mai 2014)

Bn dabei. Würde gerne mal wieder in NW Altstadt beim italiener einkehren. heute sogar draußen herrlich!


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Mai 2014)

@Bastard: 
@Bierschwanger:  und


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2014)

Schää war's heit owend!


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Mai 2014)

Stimmt - schää war´s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (22. Mai 2014)

subbergeil wars!


----------



## roeb (22. Mai 2014)

Und ich war nicht da ... Schade


----------



## Bierschwanger (27. Mai 2014)

Wetterbericht ist mutig, wäre morgen wie gewohnt am Start.


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2014)

Kann net!
Muss mich vorbereiten:


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Mai 2014)

Ich kann heute auch nicht. Viel Spaß


----------



## bastard1979 (28. Mai 2014)

Bei mir klappt s zu 95%. Die letzten 5% Unsicherheit werden hoffentlich heute vormittag beseitigt!


----------



## Miles (28. Mai 2014)

bin dabei, bis gleich


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Kann net!
> Muss mich vorbereiten:



Bididu Trail! Hat sich echt gelohnt!
Geile Trails, gute Verpflegung!




Bididu Trail 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Bididu Trail 4 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Bididu Trail 5 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Bididu Trail 8 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Mai 2014)

...wie? Gäbbt's do iwwe etwa käää Fläääschkeeeswegg bei de VP's?!


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2014)

Neee, kään Flääschkääs, aber dafür lecker Crepes.
Und nächstes Jahr soll das weibliche VP-Personal einheitlich im kurzen Arzthelferinnen-/Krankenschwesterkostüm auftreten.
Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (30. Mai 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> ... Und nächstes Jahr soll das weibliche VP-Personal einheitlich im kurzen Arzthelferinnen-/Krankenschwesterkostüm auftreten.
> Lecker!



Das sorgt -in Verbindung mit ausreichender Mundpropaganda- für ein großes Teilnehmerfeld :thumbup:
Aber die Trailbilder sehen fein aus, war bestimmt gut!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Anfahrt ja nicht so weit wäre


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Mai 2014)

Fahrgemeinschaft next week?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Mai 2014)

Wohin?


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Mai 2014)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Wenn die Anfahrt ja nicht so weit wäre


 
Kannst doch dort günstig den Tank und nen Kanister vollmachen und dich mit Kaffee und Zigaretten eindecken; dann haste in etwa die Fahrtkosten wieder raus!


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Mai 2014)

Ah wer lesen kann.....

ich dachte an L#


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (31. Mai 2014)

Hab Spätschicht


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. Juni 2014)

Bin pünktlich um 18h am HBF NW. Ist Pflicht, danach hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub ohne Rad! ;-)


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. Juni 2014)

Hmmm, Luftdruck fällt stetig und Regenband im Anmarsch - ich glaub, ich überleg mir das nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juni 2014)

Neee oder?  Duschst Du mit warmem Wasser ?!! 


BTW: ich kann heute auch nicht - ehrlich  ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich setze heute feige wegen Wetterfühlungen aus. Wäre denn morgen jemand dabei? Vorm urlaub muss ich noch eine Abfahrt sehen!!!


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juni 2014)

bitteschön  :








ich kann leider morgen auch nicht, bei mir wird sich das auf ´s Wochenende verlegen...

Viel Spaß und einen erholsamen Urlaub.


----------



## bastard1979 (4. Juni 2014)

mhhh soll ich, soll ich nicht... das regenradar und mein verstand sagt nein, aber mein bike sagt ja!!!


----------



## bastard1979 (4. Juni 2014)

Rückzieher. .hier ist schon sehr feucht. ..


----------



## Bierschwanger (5. Juni 2014)

heute wirds auch nix, also dann bis in 3 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (5. Juni 2014)

guten urlaub, wo auch immer es hingeht!


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2014)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> heute wirds auch nix, also dann bis in 3 Wochen


 
3 Wochen Ruhe?!


----------



## Radler-01 (5. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Ruhe?!



Du meinst aber schon seine Ruhe im Urlaub - oder?


----------



## bastard1979 (11. Juni 2014)

bei mir klappts heute nicht


----------



## lomo (11. Juni 2014)

bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Juni 2014)

bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich erst wieder nach dem langen Wochenende


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Juni 2014)

So - jetzt wird alles wieder normal: keine Feiertage, Brückentage, Urlaubstage mehr ... 

und mittwochs wieder 1800 NW Hbf 

noch jemand?


----------



## MrMapei (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn es nach Lambertskreuz geht, dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Juni 2014)

sollte machbar sein: rauf, bissl runter, bissl rauf zum L# und dann wieder runter 

Brauchst Du einen Countdown ?


----------



## MrMapei (25. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Brauchst Du einen Countdown ?


Wir wohl ein längerer Countdown 

Bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (25. Juni 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> ... Bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht



  dann ein anderes Mal ...

Sonst jemand dabei? (Wenn nicht variiere ich den Abfahrtsort und -Zeitpunkt)


----------



## bastard1979 (25. Juni 2014)

... ich komm noch.. muss mich jetzt aber beeilen....


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Juni 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> ... ich komm noch.. muss mich jetzt aber beeilen....



hat ja noch gereicht 

und schää war´s wieder: über´s Weinbiet Richtung *L# > kurze Sommerpause vom 23.06 - 04.07.* ...  nach kurzer Überlegung Plan B (hoch Richtung Eckkopf und ab WeißerStich und nach kurzer forstwirtschaftlicher Fahrzeug-bedingter Pause (man, war das ein Riesending...) rüber zum Stabenberg und wieder runter nach NW.

Wieder schöne neue bzw. lange nicht mehr befahrene Trails durchgerollt


----------



## bastard1979 (26. Juni 2014)




----------



## bastard1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Anybody? ...tomorrow 1800 hbf nw


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich kann heute nicht.


----------



## Miles (2. Juli 2014)

ok, bin dabei


----------



## bastard1979 (4. Juli 2014)

@Miles war ne super tour am Mittwoch! 
@radler-01 Danke für den Tip, bin jetzt auch auf Procraft I-Grip Cross unterwegs und mein Handgelenk und ich sind noch begeistert...


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doerrentaler (9. Juli 2014)

*Wusstet ihr schon, dass auf dem L# demnächst ein Pächterwechsel ansteht? *


----------



## Kelme (9. Juli 2014)

Leider ja. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass vielleicht doch ein Teil der Mannschaft weiter machen kann. Man hat sich so daran gewöhnt.


----------



## bastard1979 (9. Juli 2014)

in anbetracht der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit fahre ich heute nicht!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Juli 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> in anbetracht der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit fahre ich heute nicht!



da schließ´ ich mich doch mal an...


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Juli 2014)

Doerrentaler schrieb:


> *Wusstet ihr schon, dass auf dem L# demnächst ein Pächterwechsel ansteht? *



Hoffentlich besitzt der neue Pächter dann genug wirtschaftliche und unternehmerische Weitsicht, den MTB-Mittwoch beizubehalten. Aber ich denke (hoffe), daß da der jetztige Pächter ein entsprechendes Wort fallen lassen wird.


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. Juli 2014)

So, Wetter gut, Zeit hab ich auch, morgen endlich wieder dabei. Freue mich schon auf den "Italiener danach" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (15. Juli 2014)

wurde von einer beissmücke angeleckt und mein bein schwillt noch an.. das wird morgen nix  DRECKSVIEHZEUG!!!


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Juli 2014)

ich fahr heute von Wachenheim aus über L# nach hause... aber nächste Woche sollte NW Hbf wieder klappen.


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Juli 2014)

morgen 1800 Hbf ?

Nuff, nunner, riwwer un nuff, später nunner - oder nuff, nunner, nuff, nunner und dann legga ..?


----------



## bastard1979 (22. Juli 2014)

Morgen geht bei mir nicht. Muss länger arbeiten


----------



## Bierschwanger (23. Juli 2014)

Muss auch arbeiten, fahre aber trotzdem ;-) nehme Lampe mit falls aufn Lambi - im Wald wird es doch schon beizeiten dunkler...


----------



## Bierschwanger (28. Juli 2014)

Falle die nächsten beiden Male aus wegen Urlaub & Dientreise


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Juli 2014)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> ... wegen Urlaub ...



schon wieder ?   Bleib doch hier, andere kommen in die Pfalz. um Urlaub zu machen...


Btw. ich bin die nächsten beiden Male auch nicht am Hbf (nein - kein Urlaub)


----------



## mcblubb (31. Juli 2014)

Doerrentaler schrieb:


> *Wusstet ihr schon, dass auf dem L# demnächst ein Pächterwechsel ansteht? *



www.lambertskreuz.de


Heute ist wohl Schluss....

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind die gesundheitlichen Probleme wohl sehr ernst...

Ich drücke allen Betroffenen die Daumen!

Gruß

MC


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Juli 2014)

Die Website bietet die Möglichkeit, eine Mail zu senden. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich für die schönen Mittwochabende usw. bedankt.


----------



## sugarbiker (2. August 2014)

Wie wärs mit einer Sammlung für die beiden als Dankeschön für die vielen vielen netten Aufenthalte (nicht nur Mittwochs....) über Jahrzehnte, ich glaube dass da viele dabei wären.......es soll einige in Lambrechter Umfeld geben die sich vielleicht mit solchen Aktionen auskennen, persönlich habe ich mich schon "verabschiedet", aber irgendwie haben die beiden ein angemesseneres Abschiedsgeschenk, zumal unter diesen Bedingungen, verdient.
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. August 2014)

Hab keine Gelegenheit, das zu organisieren, wäre aber mit einem Beitrag dabei.

Bin jetzt noch nicht wieder hingefahren. Wie ist denn der aktuelle Bewirtschaftungsstand? Ist das L# überhaupt geöffnet?


----------



## Doerrentaler (11. August 2014)

Das war ein nahtloser Übergabe vom neuen auf den alten Pächter. Öffnungszeiten wie gehabt. 
Ein paar Mehrinfos habe ich noch für euch: der neue Pächter ist eine Familie Becker aus Mehlingen. Dort betreiben sie an der  Mehlinger Heide die Flammkuchen-Hütte.  
Schaun wir mal, was da noch auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Radler-01 (19. August 2014)

Ist morgen abend jemand unterwegs 1800 Hbf?


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2014)

Doerrentaler schrieb:


> Das war ein nahtloser Übergabe vom neuen auf den alten Pächter. Öffnungszeiten wie gehabt.
> ...


Ich meine auf dem Schild an der Schanz gelesen zu haben, dass jetzt Montag und Dienstag Ruhetag sind. Wäre eine Neuerung mit dem Dienstag, denn bisher gab es nur den Montag als Ruhetag.


----------



## lomo (19. August 2014)

Und irgendwann fällt dann der Mittwoch weg?


----------



## Radler-01 (20. August 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Und irgendwann fällt dann der Mittwoch weg?



deswegen: heute abend hin, damit die neuen Pächter die Biker sehen... auf geht´s 

(und nächste Woche am späten Nachmittag auch - das erste Mal 20" und 26" )


----------



## Kelme (20. August 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> (und nächste Woche am späten Nachmittag auch - das erste Mal 20" und 26" )


Familienausflug?


----------



## Radler-01 (20. August 2014)

ja - gestern abend hab ich die Fuhrpark-Erweiterung präsentiert: da gab´s dann leuchtende Augen und anschließend die Testfahrt 

Und nächste Woche dann zum Treffpunkt für echte Biker


----------



## Radler-01 (20. August 2014)

Ich schau hier gegen 1600 nochmal; wenn sich keiner für NW meldet fahr ich von Wachenheim aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (20. August 2014)

Ich bin raus für heute. ..nächstes mal wieder


----------



## roischiffer (20. August 2014)

Rischditsch Schää wars


----------



## lomo (21. August 2014)

Hm .. müsste ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## Kelme (25. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich meine auf dem Schild an der Schanz gelesen zu haben, dass jetzt Montag und Dienstag Ruhetag sind. Wäre eine Neuerung mit dem Dienstag, denn bisher gab es nur den Montag als Ruhetag.


Ab 01. September ist nur noch der Montag Ruhetag. Der Dienstag ist ab dann offen.
Der Mittwoch bleibt für die MTB-ler länger offen und die drei Festangestellten und vier Teilzeitkräfte aus der Zeit der vorherigen Pächters wurden alle übernommen.


----------



## Flugrost (25. August 2014)

Ich wünsche dem vorherigen Pächter alles Gute und freue mich, das es weitergeht. Irritiert hat mich allerdings, das die Trikotdeko an der Wand beim Tankstellentresen fehlt. Gips neue Hemdchen oder nüx mehr?


----------



## Kelme (25. August 2014)

Frag' doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doerrentaler (26. August 2014)

[QUOTE="Flugrost, post: 12257290, member: 26981"Irritiert hat mich allerdings, das die Trikotdeko an der Wand beim Tankstellentresen fehlt. Gips neue Hemdchen oder nüx mehr?[/QUOTE]

Hab bereits nachgefragt und zur Auskunft bekommen, dass diese alle seien. Hätte gerne auch eins gehabt. Es hat nicht sollen sein. Aber vielleicht nimmt sich der neue Pächter der Sache an und lässt wieder einige nachliefern.


----------



## saturno (26. August 2014)

Doerrentaler schrieb:


> Das war ein nahtloser Übergabe vom neuen auf den alten Pächter. Öffnungszeiten wie gehabt.
> Ein paar Mehrinfos habe ich noch für euch: der neue Pächter ist eine Familie Becker aus Mehlingen. Dort betreiben sie an der  Mehlinger Heide die Flammkuchen-Hütte.
> Schaun wir mal, was da noch auf uns zukommt.




https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Flammkuchen-Hütte-Becker/114061491938236

http://www.lambertskreuz.eu/

https://www.facebook.com/lambertskreuz


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. August 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Ortskundigen. Gibt es einen Weg zum Lambertskreuz der sich mit dem Kinderwagen bewältigen lässt? Startpunkt ist mir recht egal, Entfernung sollten so max. 10km sein.


----------



## Laerry (26. August 2014)

Rentnerennsteig ab dem Wachenheimer Tal. Glaube die Markierung ist der gelbe Balken.


----------



## Radler-01 (26. August 2014)

Empfehlenswert ist der"Rentnerrennsteig" für Kinderwagen aber erst ab der "Paßhöhe" (Rettungspunkt 6514-699) an den Parkplätzen. Dann ein Stück Forststraße zur Markierung 'schwarzer Punkt auf weißem Balken' (ugs. Armbanduhr), und dann den schon erwähnten 'gelben Balken'.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. August 2014)

Über Forstwege kommst du da auch vom Saupferch (sehr weit) oder von Lambrecht hin.
Aber ohne Karte kann ich da nix Genaueres nicht schreiben...


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2014)

Bei einer Anreise mit Kinderwagen halte ich die Alternative von radler01 für die beste. 
Von der Schanze (aus Richtung Wachenheim noch den steilen Stich am Forsthaus/Gasthaus Silbertal vorbei) und dem dortigen Parkplatz kommt man auch auf breiten Wegen hin, wenn man sich genau nicht an die Markierung Balken "weiß-blau" hält. Das bedarf dann aber ein wenig Ortskenntnis und man läuft dann vom hinteren Stoppelkopf/Einfahrt Wolkenbruchweg oder an der Hermanns-Hütte vorbei recht eben bis zum Lambertskreuz.


----------



## MrMapei (27. August 2014)

Ich schließe mich dem Tipp von Radler-01 an, wenn er den Parkplatz oben am Kurpfalzpark meint. Vom Saupferch, oder von Lambrecht aus sind doch sehr viele Höhenmeter zu überwinden.


----------



## Doerrentaler (27. August 2014)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an die Ortskundigen. Gibt es einen Weg zum Lambertskreuz der sich mit dem Kinderwagen bewältigen lässt? Startpunkt ist mir recht egal, Entfernung sollten so max. 10km sein.


Empfehlenswert ist die Rentnerautobahn vom Parkplatz oberhalb des Wildparkes Rotsteig. Wird so auch in einem einschlägigen Buch, für das ich hier keine Werbung machen möchte, empfohlen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (27. August 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, ich schnapp mir demnächst mal die Karte und dann sollte das schon klappen. So ganz Geländeungänig ist der Kinderwagen ja nicht, und wenn es wirklich mal eng wird, wird die kleine halt ein paar Meter getragen oder kommt beim Papa auf den Buckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (27. August 2014)

Mit viel Lächeln auf den anderen Gesichtern und Lachen auf dem eigenen angekommen...


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2014)

Großartig


----------



## Ripman (28. August 2014)

Ist immer wieder eine Reise wert.


----------



## mcblubb (29. August 2014)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, ich schnapp mir demnächst mal die Karte und dann sollte das schon klappen. So ganz Geländeungänig ist der Kinderwagen ja nicht, und wenn es wirklich mal eng wird, wird die kleine halt ein paar Meter getragen oder kommt beim Papa auf den Buckel



Galändegängigkeit ist bei den Aufstiegen vom Kurpfalzpark bzw. Schanz nicht gefordert.

Neben den beiden gibts auch noch die Möglichkeit in Lindenberg zu starten. Da kann man den Abschluss auf unserem legendären Waldspielplatz machen http://www.lindenberg-pfalz.de/?Buerger_packen's_an___Waldspielplatz

Gruß MC


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. August 2014)

Waldspielplatz ist gut, aber dafür sind wir noch zu klein


----------



## roischiffer (30. August 2014)

von der alten Schanze aus würde ich aber nicht mit dem Kinderwagen starten - von da aus sind seit kürzerer Zeit einige Stellen mit sehr grobem, losem Schotter "ausgebessert"


----------



## Kelme (30. August 2014)

roischiffer schrieb:


> von der alten Schanze aus würde ich aber nicht mit dem Kinderwagen starten - von da aus sind seit kürzerer Zeit einige Stellen mit sehr grobem, losem Schotter "ausgebessert"


Auf dem Schotterstücktück kam mir - ich fuhr bergauf - zuletzt ein langhub Fullyfahrer mit Helm auf dem Rucksack entgegen. Ihm war wohl peinlich, dass er die Einfahrt zum Wolkenbruchweg nicht gefunden hat


----------



## Radler-01 (30. August 2014)

Der Wolkenbruchweg wird total überbewertet; fahr mal mit 200 mm-Fahrwerk so ne Grobschotterabfahrt - das ist ne ganz andere Nummer ( so schwammig...)


----------



## Laerry (30. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf dem Schotterstücktück kam mir - ich fuhr bergauf - zuletzt ein langhub Fullyfahrer mit Helm auf dem Rucksack entgegen. Ihm war wohl peinlich, dass er die Einfahrt zum Wolkenbruchweg nicht gefunden hat




Vlt wollte er das gelbe Kreuz runterfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doerrentaler (30. August 2014)

Sorry, konnte den Beitrag nicht editieren.


----------



## Doerrentaler (30. August 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317301 Mit viel Lächeln auf den anderen Gesichtern und Lachen auf dem eigenen angekommen...



Was befindet sich eigentlich auf dem Bild hinten rechts hinter der roten Plane? Weiß da jemand Bescheid?


----------



## lomo (30. August 2014)

Doerrentaler schrieb:


> Was befindet sich eigentlich auf dem Bild hinten rechts hinter der roten Plane? Weiß da jemand Bescheid?



Zusätzlicher Ausschank


----------



## Doerrentaler (30. August 2014)

Hab schon die Befürchtung gehabt, dass da eine Kinderreitschule aufgebaut wurde.
Trotzdem schau ich mal morgen vormittag zum Frühschoppen aufm L# vorbei.


----------



## Bierschwanger (2. September 2014)

So, nach echten Monaten der Pause mag ich morgen endlich wieder los, wenn die Rückfahrt ausm Urlaub halbwegs normal verläuft.


----------



## bastard1979 (3. September 2014)

dabei! 1800 NW HBF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (3. September 2014)

1800 Hbf ist zu spät  - bei mir wird's heute (und wahrscheinlich nächste Woche) nochmal 20" + 26".


----------



## bastard1979 (3. September 2014)

20" + 26" = Vater glücklich


----------



## Klatta (3. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte am Freitag von der Isenach aus zum Lambertskreuz, dann zum Drachenfels und anschließend zurück zur Isenach. 
Ist der Weg vom Saupferch aus zum Lambertskreuz zu empfehlen oder sollte ich eine andere Route wählen? Fahre dort zum ersten mal lang.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. September 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> 20" + 26" = Vater glücklich



Und nicht nur der... die Tochter auch


----------



## Laerry (3. September 2014)

Klatta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte am Freitag von der Isenach aus zum Lambertskreuz, dann zum Drachenfels und anschließend zurück zur Isenach.
> Ist der Weg vom Saupferch aus zum Lambertskreuz zu empfehlen oder sollte ich eine andere Route wählen? Fahre dort zum ersten mal lang.



Meinst du den blauroten Balken? Den hab ich einmal bergauf versucht, war ziemlich verblockt und bin ned mit glücklich geworden.


----------



## Klatta (3. September 2014)

Genau den meinte ich. Gibts den ne nette Alternative?


----------



## Laerry (3. September 2014)

Vlt beim Rettungspunkt 686 auf den gelbroten Balken wechseln. Hab das aber nie ausprobiert. Man kann den Drachenfels auch westlich auf den gelben Balken umfahren, ist aber recht langweilig, da meist Forstautobahn. Mehr hab ich in dem Bereich leider nie ausprobiert


----------



## Klatta (3. September 2014)

Alles klar danke.

Waldautobahnen ist ok, da der Mitfahrer letztes Jahr sich die Hand bei ne Abfahrt gebrochen hat und noch nicht so sicher ist.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. September 2014)

Es war dann sogar 2 x 26" und 1x20", die große Tochter ist auch noch mitgefahren


----------



## Bierschwanger (8. September 2014)

Diese Woche möchte ich aufs Lambi, das neue Hüttenteam begrüßen. Treffe mich mit Kollegen um 17:30h am Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen. Ansprechpartner dort ist ein "Uwe" ;-) Lampe mitnehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (10. September 2014)

bei mir wird's heute nix, ich wurde erkältet...


----------



## Bierschwanger (10. September 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> bei mir wird's heute nix, ich wurde erkältet...


 Oha, die Passivform. Du kannst also selber gar nix dafür, so von wegen Sex am offenen Fenster oder ähnlichem?


----------



## bastard1979 (10. September 2014)

... ich bevorzuge halt viel frische luft bei sportlichen betätigungen... aber ich glaube es war eher die kleine, die gerade ihre rotznase überall hinschmiert... vllt fahr ich doch noch eine kleine langsame runde auf den hausberg


----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2014)

Ist LX heute offen? 
Jemand dort?
Gibbeds Kuchen?


----------



## bastard1979 (17. September 2014)

ich werde früher fahren, da geiles wetter! starte 16:15 in NW


----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2014)

ich auch, gegen 17 Uhr. Also ist offen?


----------



## bastard1979 (24. September 2014)

1800 NW HBF?? Anybody?


----------



## Radler-01 (24. September 2014)

ich bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## bastard1979 (25. September 2014)

war gestern doch anderweitig unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miles (1. Oktober 2014)

ist heute noch jemand kurzfristig motiviert? 18:00; HBF?


----------



## bastard1979 (8. Oktober 2014)

motiviert schon, aber diese und nächste woche wird bei mir leider nix


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Oktober 2014)

>>> Allgemeine Information: auch mit den neuen Pächtern gibt es am L# den Biker-Abschluß am 22.10. vor der Winterzeit-Umstellung <<<


----------



## Bierschwanger (14. Oktober 2014)

Also nach aktueller Wetterlage wäre ich morgen im Wald.

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet fahre ich mit einer anderen Gruppe, würde aber gerne mit Euch mal wieder fahren. Drum bitte nicht heimlich kommen sondern hier melden.


----------



## bastard1979 (14. Oktober 2014)

ich erst wieder nächste woche ... muss rödeln


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Oktober 2014)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> ... muss r *a *deln.



Ich habs mal optimiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2014)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Also nach aktueller Wetterlage wäre ich morgen im Wald.
> 
> Wenn sich hier keiner meldet fahre ich mit einer anderen Gruppe, würde aber gerne mit Euch mal wieder fahren. Drum bitte nicht heimlich kommen sondern hier melden.



Wenn ich es irgendwann mal wieder auf die Reihe bekomme, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2014)

1800 Hbf


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. Oktober 2014)

Hm, auch in unsereren Gefilden wird bei der Bahn gestreikt. Das wird mir zu blöd, wegen der Heimfahrt zu bibbern. Dann halt erst wieder nächste Woche.


----------



## MoneSi (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mit der Bahn gekommen, daher steht in den Sternen, wann ich heute abend zu Hause bin. Insofern sag ich mal lieber ab, will es aber künftig wieder versuchen.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2014)

Fahr ich jetzt ein Solo ?
Naja, dann trainier´ich halt "Ausreißergruppe" 

Nächste Woche dann jemand dabei für L#-Abschluß ?


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2014)

22ter LX, bin ich Dubai. (erst das 4. Mal diese Saison, erschreckend.....)


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 22ter LX, bin ich Dubai. (erst das 4. Mal diese Saison, erschreckend.....)



Du bist Dubai - ich dachte "Peterstaler" .... oder war das doch jemand anderes ? 

Na denn: viel Spaß dort, da ist es wahrscheinlich viel zu warm und trocken  - bäähh.


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2014)

Dubai - der schreibt nur komisch.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2014)

Boah Alda ... isser nix Dubai - Isser dabei .... alda ehh .... 

(muss er schraibe leane)


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. Oktober 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Fahr ich jetzt ein Solo ?
> Naja, dann trainier´ich halt "Ausreißergruppe"
> 
> Nächste Woche dann jemand dabei für L#-Abschluß ?


 Jaaaaa! 18h pünktlich am HBF. Hab den Morgen danach extra blockiert im Kalender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (16. Oktober 2014)

22-10 nw hbf 1800 20/500 und 5 x 0,5 mit 4,5 ... 
- bierschwanger
- radler-01 (ohne 4,5)
- ...


----------



## Dddakk (16. Oktober 2014)

Samma Dubai...etzat!  (gerade viel Kontakt mit Frongn und Baijan)


----------



## Radler-01 (17. Oktober 2014)

@Dddakk: wieder mit Mr Basso und diese Jahr mal ab NW ?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2014)

noch unklar. Weiß ich erst am Dienstag. Ich melde mich dann hier.


----------



## lomo (20. Oktober 2014)

22.10.?
Ich plane es mal ein


----------



## lomo (21. Oktober 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> 22.10.?
> Ich plane es mal ein


 
Bin raus, habe eine Dienstreise "gewonnen"


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Oktober 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Bin raus, habe eine Dienstreise "gewonnen"



das ist ja so toll wie´n Furunkel am A****


----------



## lomo (21. Oktober 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> das ist ja so toll wie´n Furunkel am A****



Dingolfing!
War ich auch noch nicht!


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Oktober 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Dingolfing!
> War ich auch noch nicht!



Ich auch noch nicht, obwohl es in der Nähe von Landau liegt... 

Damn mal gute Fahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Lufthansa-Streik wirkt sich bis nach LX aus.

Bin auch raus. Mist!


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Oktober 2014)

LX  -  A vergessen ??   Wobei: heute gleicht das LX bestimmt einer Landebahn....

@Bierschwanger: so wie´s aussieht fahren wir ein Duett ...


----------



## bastard1979 (22. Oktober 2014)

Mindestens trio! Dabei! 1800 hbf nw


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Oktober 2014)

Schää war´s - nicht so voll wie letztes Jahr; dafür gab´s mehr Platz für tanzende Biker und viel Helene Fischer ...
Das Leben kann ungemein schön und erheiternd sein


----------



## Bierschwanger (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre morgen trotz einiger Tropfen für eine kleine Runde als Ausrede für den Flammkuchen danach...


----------



## bastard1979 (28. Oktober 2014)

meine kleine hat mir aus der kindertagesstätte ein paar aggressive magen darm viren mitgebracht... d.h. ich bleib zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (29. Oktober 2014)

Kinder sind ein Segen, sagt man. Welcher Sadist hat das nur in die Welt gesetzt?


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Oktober 2014)

@bastard1979: so'n Schei** ...

1800 Hbf und dann los... (ich hab nur nach hinten ein begrenztes Zeitfenster, je nach Länge bin ich beim Flammkuchen raus)


----------



## Bierschwanger (4. November 2014)

Bin morgen raus, suche mir etwas mit Dach drüber...


----------



## bastard1979 (4. November 2014)

ich auch muss aufs laternenfest  ,
zum glück sind die laternen mittlerweile wasserfest...


----------



## roeb (4. November 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin nächste Woche mal wieder in Neustadt. Leider kann ich am Mittwoch nicht, daher mein gewagter Vorschlag: Wollen wir die L# Runde ausnahmsweise mal auf Dienstagabend (11.11.) verlegen? 

Gruss
Robert


----------



## Radler-01 (4. November 2014)

Wegen dem Wetter zuhause bleiben - tsstsstss


Mach ich auch...


----------



## Radler-01 (6. November 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> ... die L# Runde ausnahmsweise mal auf Dienstagabend (11.11.) verlegen?  ...



ich klär´s mal und meld´ mich...


----------



## lomo (8. November 2014)

11.11.? Mist, kann ich net ... bin im Substage in KA (ja, des liegt net in de Palz) wegen:


----------



## Radler-01 (10. November 2014)

@roeb. Dienstag klappt nicht - und den Rest der Woche sieht´s nicht viel besser aus


----------



## Bierschwanger (11. November 2014)

Halloooo? Jemand da, der morgen fahren mag? Die Wassermassen halten sich nach aktueller Vorhersage sehr in Grenzen, es ist eher ein Tröpfeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (11. November 2014)

ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du nachgeschaut hast - aber... : 







ich kann aber morgen nicht...


----------



## Bierschwanger (12. November 2014)

Gut, dann mache ich heute (Spiel)Hallensport: Billard


----------



## bastard1979 (12. November 2014)

ich heute nix biken, da gestern knie angerammelt und somit gute ausrede beim regen nicht zu fahren......


----------



## Bierschwanger (18. November 2014)

Bin malad und fahre morgen nicht, selbst bei 20°C und Sonnenschein...


----------



## Radler-01 (18. November 2014)

Bin nicht malad und fahre morgen auch nicht...

@Bierschwanger: Gute Besserung (war das Billardspielen letzte Woche zu anstrengend ? )


----------



## Bierschwanger (25. November 2014)

Hallo,

morgen binnisch mit meinem Scheffe pünktlich am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## Radler-01 (25. November 2014)

Ich klär´s noch ab - Lust schon; Zeit mal sehn...


----------



## Radler-01 (25. November 2014)

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich ein paar Minuten später; wenn das kein Problem ist bin ich dabei.

Was ist eigentlich mit den anderen Lokalmatador(inn)en ?


----------



## lomo (25. November 2014)

Habe für morgen abend leider nen Job rein bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (26. November 2014)

ich bin mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit (95%, etwa +-2sigma) auch dabei! schreibe später nochmal, wenn sich die restlichen 5% hoffentlich im nichts aufgelöst haben


----------



## Bierschwanger (26. November 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Habe für morgen abend leider nen Job rein bekommen


 
Du bist da wo Du nun bist vollkommen fremdbestimmt, oder? Mussu mal mitti Faust aufn Tisch haun!


----------



## Radler-01 (26. November 2014)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Du bist da wo Du nun bist vollkommen fremdbestimmt, oder? Mussu mal mitti Faust aufn Tisch haun!



Als "Berufsanfänger" ist das wie mit verheiratet - da das geht nich...


----------



## bastard1979 (26. November 2014)

100%


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin heute raus...


----------



## Bierschwanger (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin diese Woche uff Dienstreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (8. Dezember 2014)

bin oochwiedanich dabei


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Dezember 2014)

da es bei mir diese Woche nicht klappt:  frohe Weihnachten !!!


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2014)

Schade, bei mir könnte es diesen Mittwoch mal klappen.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2014)

Mist - aber "ein Mann muß tun was ein Mann tun muß ..."  (z. B. Geschenke verpacken )



(nee: beruflicher Jahres-Endspurt mit Terminen)


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

Nächster Mittwoch ist der 24. .... passt auch net.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2014)

übernächster ist dann 31. - das könnte passen 

btw. ich hab ne "Bewältigungs-Variante" für den Haardter Treppenweg entdeckt:


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

Am 31. bin ich schon wieder weg ...


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> btw. ich hab ne "Bewältigungs-Variante" für den Haardter Treppenweg entdeckt:



Da liefer ich noch was eigenes (also stümperhaftes) nach ....


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2014)

kaum isser da ...


lomo schrieb:


> ... bei mir könnte es diesen Mittwoch mal klappen.



isser schon wieder weg ...


lomo schrieb:


> Am 31. bin ich schon wieder weg ...


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> kaum isser da ...
> 
> 
> isser schon wieder weg ...



Jeo, man könnte aber auch nen anderen Wochentag ins Auge fassen ... .bis zum 24.12.. Habe jetzt eh frei ... ausser heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> J... anderen Wochentag ...



das macht eine genaue Prüfung notwendig ...


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2014)

Vor-Überlegung: wäre Donnerstag denkbar und dann weiter nördlich ? "früh"abends muß ich noch nach Grünstadt, ich hab da bloß keine Trailahnung...


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

Donnerstag? 
Klaro!
In/um DÜW oder noch weiter nördlich?


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2014)

Voraussichtlich komme ich um 18:00 in Grünstadt weg, je nachdem wäre es dann in der DÜW-Ecke 18:30 h... oder halt nördlicher als DÜW und dann etwas früher... Vielleicht Richtung Ungeheuersee.


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

Auch das sollte möglich sein ... also Ungeheursee


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> btw. ich hab ne "Bewältigungs-Variante" für den Haardter Treppenweg entdeckt:



Ich wollte noch was nachliefern und habe nen Clip "zusammengeschustert"!


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Dezember 2014)

@lomo: die Flugphasen sind noch recht kurz, aber sonst  ...

Bei mir wird´s nix. Rad und radler nicht voll einsatzfähig


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @lomo: die Flugphasen sind noch recht kurz, aber sonst  ...
> 
> Bei mir wird´s nix. Rad und radler nicht voll einsatzfähig



Hihihi, die Flugphasen, kommen nächstes mal dran 
Oh, Rad noch nicht einsatzfähig? Wetter sieht aber auch ein bissel bescheiden aus


----------



## Bierschwanger (12. Januar 2015)

Neues Jahr, neuer Elan. Freddy und ich wollen es übermorgen wagen, wenn Petrus gute Laune hat. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (13. Januar 2015)

bei mir wird´s erst Ende Januar was werden.
Ich wünsch´ Euch gute Laune - also die von Petrus...


----------



## Bierschwanger (13. Januar 2015)

Wetteraussucht mies und Finger verletzt, alo wider nix. Es nervt langsam...


----------



## bastard1979 (13. Januar 2015)

Heute Frühling und morgen wieder sauwetter... schade wäre gerne mal wieder gefahren. was los mit deinem Finger? Zu heftig in der Nase gebohrt?


----------



## Houschter (13. Januar 2015)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Wetteraussucht mies und Finger verletzt, alo wider nix. Es nervt langsam...


Wird da jemand verweichlicht oder sind das Alterserscheinungen?

H. - dauert noch etwas...


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Januar 2015)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... H. - dauert noch etwas...



er lebt noch  - soweit alles gut?


----------



## Bierschwanger (11. Februar 2015)

Neuer Anlauf, es sieht noch gut aus: heute 18h in NW wie schon seit MONATEN nicht mehr (bei mir)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## Bierschwanger (17. Februar 2015)

Wäre morgen am Start, wenn mich jemand begleitete...


----------



## bastard1979 (17. Februar 2015)

ich will, muss nachher noch mit der Frau abklären, da sie krank ist und evtl hilfe mir der kleinen braucht...


----------



## bastard1979 (18. Februar 2015)

bin dabei!


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Februar 2015)

ich sach mal so: ich meld´ mich, wenn bei mir abends wieder klappt. Bis jetzt ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2015)

Da man hier auch melden darf, wenn an nicht kann, mache ich das mal.
Bin also nicht dabei. Ich habe mich aber zumindest an einem Mittwoch - wenn auch zu früh - wieder dem Rattspocht gewidmet.




Erster ernsthafter Versuch by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Quasi Mitfahrer unter anderen Umständen


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich sach mal so: ich meld´ mich, wenn bei mir abends wieder klappt. Bis jetzt ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin



Bei mir weniger der Wurm ... aber irgendwann werde ich es wieder auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Februar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da man hier auch melden darf, wenn an nicht kann, mache ich das mal.
> Bin also nicht dabei. Ich habe mich aber zumindest an einem Mittwoch - wenn auch zu früh - wieder dem Rattspocht gewidmet.
> 
> 
> ...



Und - wie steil sind jetzt die Berge im Münsterland ?


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Februar 2015)

@Kelme. Wenn das zeitlich bei Dir mittwochs passt kann man ja dann mal einen gleichzeitigen Live-Stream  machen.. mit "Echtzeit-Rieslingschorle-Zuprosten"...


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Und - wie steil sind jetzt die Berge im Münsterland ?


Megasteil . Da hilft auch kein "Schwung mitnehmen", wenn direkt vor der Autobahnbrücke (= Berg) das Stopschild droht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (19. Februar 2015)

Du hast bis "Rad am Ring" ja noch Zeit zum Trainieren - da nimmst Du das Rad doch ?


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2015)

Bis'd narrisch?


----------



## Bierschwanger (24. Februar 2015)

Wäre morgen am Start, Wetter siht gut aus.


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich auch!


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Februar 2015)

ich schweige ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (24. Februar 2015)

Mist, mein Osteopath hat mir für morgen Sportverbot erteilt. und ich will NICHTS tun, was die Genesung gefährdet. Ich bin alo morgen raus.


----------



## bastard1979 (25. Februar 2015)

ok sieht so aus als ober keiner da ist... ich dann auch nicht


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2015)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Mist, mein Osteopath hat mir für morgen Sportverbot erteilt. und ich will NICHTS tun, was die Genesung gefährdet. Ich bin alo morgen raus.



warst Du beim Frühjahrs-Service ?  Gute Besserung ...


----------



## Bierschwanger (25. Februar 2015)

Falls Du Dir mal was ganz doofes aussuchen willst - also so gar kein "Mainstream" mit dem ein Arzt was anfangen kann - um so richtig auf die Kacke zu hauen, dann kann ich Dir das hier zumindest NICHT empfehlen... 

http://www.naturheilpraxis-bornemann.de/patienteninfo/steissbeinschmerzen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (25. Februar 2015)

so´n Schei§§ mit dem Steiß ...  dann lieber Schnupfen.

Dann mal schnell gute und erfolgreiche Genesung !


----------



## bastard1979 (25. Februar 2015)

Von mir auch eine gute Genesung. Ist was verrenkt gewesen? 
Bin gerade eine kleine Feierabend runde zur hohen loog gefahren und hatte meinen ersten platten für dieses jahr. ..im schnee


----------



## Bierschwanger (2. März 2015)

Körper bekämpft sich grad selber, falle erstmal eine Weile aus. Wetten, dass jetzt das Wetter gut wird? Grrrrrr....


----------



## bastard1979 (3. März 2015)

@Dennis, gute Besserung!!! Sonst jemand morgen?


----------



## Radler-01 (3. März 2015)

Mit Rückblick auf die vergangenen Wochen mit schlechtem Wetter hab ich meinen Dämpfer zum Service geschickt - jetzt wird das Wetter scheinbar besser... .
Also - ich bin morgen nicht dabei...

@Bierschwanger:  gute Besserung - Du gewinnst den Kampf


----------



## Bierschwanger (10. März 2015)

Morgen will ich es mal versuchen mit poposchonenden Wegen bergauf.

18h am HBF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (11. März 2015)

Wegen schönem Wetter fahren wir schon um 17h los von Freddy daheim.


----------



## Radler-01 (11. März 2015)

ich hab dieses Jahr bis jetzt eine schlechte Terminplanung ....

(Fahrt ihr wg dem Wetter oder wg dem "poposchonend" früher los ? )


----------



## bastard1979 (11. März 2015)

Heute hat's einfach nur Laune gemacht!


----------



## Radler-01 (16. März 2015)

jabbadabbaduuh - der Dämpfer ist zurück und eingebaut, das Wetter soll gut werden, keine Abendtermine... 

Wer ist am Mittwoch da ???


----------



## bastard1979 (16. März 2015)

ich zu 97%, die restlichen 3% ergeben sich im laufe der nächsten 2 Tage...


----------



## Miles (16. März 2015)

wäre heute jemand bei dem schönen Wetter kurzfristig zu motivieren? Ansonsten würde ichs am Mi probieren...


----------



## bastard1979 (16. März 2015)

Lust und Motivation: Ja ! Zeit: Nein


----------



## Miles (18. März 2015)

Fährt heute abend jemand?


----------



## Radler-01 (18. März 2015)

ich komm´um 1800 zum Hbf... und ich denke die 3% sind bei dem Wetter auch weg -oder ...


bastard1979 schrieb:


> ich zu 97%, die restlichen 3% ergeben sich im laufe der nächsten 2 Tage...


----------



## Kelme (18. März 2015)

Miles schrieb:


> Fährt heute abend jemand?


Ich. Aber weil das Wetter so klasse ist, fahre ich schon früher los und die Gegend interessiert eh weniger  .
Lang - flach - langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (18. März 2015)

Die 3% sind sogar so sehr weg, dass ich versuche früher zu fahren, was wiederum davon abhängt ob ich mein Fahrrad rechtzeitig zusammengebaut bekomme. Es liegt noch in Einzelteilen im Keller. Also nicht mit mir rechnen und wenn ich dann doch da sein sollte, dann freut ihr euch hoffentlich


----------



## Miles (18. März 2015)

Sorry, klappt nicht. da ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## bastard1979 (18. März 2015)

Heute war es traumhaft...


----------



## Radler-01 (18. März 2015)

Und ein dickes Danke an bastard1979 !!! Pünktlich um 1800 am Bahnhof. Nachdem er sich am Weinbiet ausgetobt hat, ist er mit mir nochmal einen dreiviertel Berg mit hoch. 
Bei mir war's dann doch nur noch Nollenkopf und Speierheldhütte... Für die erste Mittwochstour des Jahres und mit Hunger war's genau richtig für mich.
Demnächst dann wieder mehr.


----------



## lomo (19. März 2015)

Vielleicht klappt es bei mir auch irgendwann mal wieder
:seufz:


----------



## Radler-01 (19. März 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es bei mir auch irgendwann mal wieder
> :seufz:



am 01.04. ist/müsste das erste Mal wieder das L# länger offen sein, das wäre doch mal eine erreichbare Zielsetzung ?!


----------



## lomo (19. März 2015)

01.04.? Da bin ich schon wieder weg. 
Ist L-# am Mittwoch noch ein erstrebenswertes Ziel?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. März 2015)

Warum nicht? Der Pächterwechsel war nach meinem Empfinden problemfrei. Getränke- und Essenbestellung ist manchmal ein wenig inkonsequent. Mal darf man beim Kuchen Getränke bestellen, mal nicht. Dafür ist die Bedienung hübscher als früher.

Der Kuchen ist der gleiche, das Essen besser als vorher. Wurstsalat mit Pommes gibt es immer noch.


----------



## Radler-01 (20. März 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> 01.04.? Da bin ich schon wieder weg.
> ...



lomo - so wird das nix... 


(@ Haardtfahrer: der Dachträger ist doch mittlerweile nicht mehr neu, den hast Du schon zu lange in der Signatur stehen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. März 2015)

..will auch mal wieder. Radler-01, Badehaisl....bald.


----------



## Radler-01 (20. März 2015)

@Dddakk


----------



## sugarbiker (30. März 2015)

Startet morgen wieder der Biker Treff ?


----------



## Radler-01 (31. März 2015)

der startet nicht, der ist immer... 

(Ich bin diese Woche sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei)


----------



## lomo (31. März 2015)

Bin diese Woche auch nicht dabei.
Bin da, wo es wärmer ist ...


----------



## Radler-01 (31. März 2015)

@ lomo. ach - hör doch auf, mit Spanien ... 

Guten Flug und viel Spaß !!  Nach der Rückkehr muß es aber mal wieder klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (31. März 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...  Nach der Rückkehr muß es aber mal wieder klappen...


----------



## bastard1979 (1. April 2015)

also mit etwas glück bleitbt NW heute komplett vom niederschlag verschont! ..gerade ziehen ein paar wolken auf.. schaun mer mal.
1700 Hbf oder 1800 Hbf!?


----------



## Miles (1. April 2015)

Wetterbericht sieht ok aus für heute abend. Ich wäre dann um 1800 am HBf. 1700 schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## bastard1979 (1. April 2015)

mhh.. kein glück gehabt, hier pissts, graupelts und stürmts.. ich bin raus für heute abend. komisches wetter


----------



## Miles (1. April 2015)

schade


----------



## Radler-01 (7. April 2015)

Für morgen sieht es - entgegen den ursprünglichen Erwartungen- doch ganz gut aus: Zeit, Wetter, Rad - passt alles.
Fährt jemand mit zum L#; 1800 Hbf


----------



## bastard1979 (8. April 2015)

Bei mir klappts heute nicht. habe heute die Kindhütefunktion...


----------



## Radler-01 (8. April 2015)

Edit hat eben den Plan geändert: ich fahre über Wachenheim zum L#...


----------



## Radler-01 (9. April 2015)

schää war´s - es gab Käsespätzle mit Salat


----------



## MrMapei (13. April 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> schää war´s - es gab Käsespätzle mit Salat


Gehört das zur Vorbereitung für die Sonderverpflegungsstelle beim GBM? Ich hätte da eher auf so Plätzchen mit diversen Inhaltsstoffen getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. April 2015)

Fundstück am Samstag im Pfälzerwald.
War aber nicht an der Route von Gäsbock 15, sondern auf der anderen Talseite. Gar nicht so weit weg von Lambertskreuz und auf einer Zuwegung zum Drachenfels.




Fundstück by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (13. April 2015)

Wie sieht's am Mittwoch aus...?


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2015)

Leider immer noch nicht. 

2 Geburtstage hier. 

Aber bald!


----------



## Radler-01 (15. April 2015)

Ich fahr von bzw über Wachenheim zum L#...


----------



## bastard1979 (15. April 2015)

ich werde früher starten, wenn mgl. 1630 von zu hause aus


----------



## Radler-01 (15. April 2015)

so Arbeitszeiten möcht´ ich mal haben ...   viel Spaß !


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2015)

Ein Monat Ruhe hier im Thread 

Da die Arbeit getan ist, werde ich mich heute in Richtung Lambertskreuz bewegen. Zwar nicht ab NW, sondern ab Weidenthal, aber gegen 18:00 Uhr werde ich mich auf den Weg machen. Vielleicht trifft man sich. Das Wetter sollte ja halten.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2015)

Tja, siehste mal: seit Du im M-Land rumrollst passiert hier nicht mehr so viel 

Und: Schade, bin heute mit dem 25-622 unterwegs   Trotzdem viel Spaß & paß auf, daß Du Dich nicht verfährst, is ja fast wie Neuland oder ? ...


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2015)

Meiner einer packt es heute auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2015)

das wär´s mal wieder gewesen - kelme und lomo bei der Mittwochs-Runde dabei...


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2015)

Ja komm, so wichtig sind wir nun wirklich nicht .
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Lambertskreuz und heute passt halt wirklich alles. Da gönne ich mir die Tour und schaukel da mal wieder hoch. Werde mir gleich mal kein Licht mitnehmen, sondern rechtzeitig den Rückweg antreten.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Mai 2015)

ich meinte ja damit nicht, daß ihr wichtig seid ; es wäre einfach mal wieder nett gewesen...

 Jaja, ich weiß: "nett" ist die Schwester von ....


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2015)

Schon besser  
Nett ist aber nur die "kleine Schwester" von ...


----------



## bastard1979 (13. Mai 2015)

bin bis ende mai nicht dabei... URLAUB!!!


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2015)

Da war nicht so wirklich viel los. Trotz gutem Wetter und morgen Feiertag.
Nette Gespräche mit Teilnehmern vom Samstag gehabt und der Handkäs' war lecker. Die Schorle auch 




Ohne Titel by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (14. Mai 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da war nicht so wirklich viel los. Trotz gutem Wetter und morgen Feiertag.
> Nette Gespräche mit Teilnehmern vom Samstag gehabt und der Handkäs' war lecker. Die Schorle auch
> 
> 
> ...




In Dergem war/ is Stadtfest. Aber ob des dieselben Leute anzieht?


----------



## Bierschwanger (8. Juni 2015)

Mittwoch, 10.06. um 18h HBF NW binnisch am Start.


----------



## bastard1979 (8. Juni 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Juni 2015)

Auch dabei...


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Juni 2015)

das war mal wieder sehr schön... zwei Berge schmal rauf und runter - und das bei traumhaftem Wetter 

@bastard1979  - hat sich´s gelohnt ?


----------



## bastard1979 (11. Juni 2015)

@radler-01 - yep, ist wie ein kleiner bike park. Aber was springen angeht, muss ich mich erst mal wieder rantasten...


----------



## Miles (11. Juni 2015)

Ich kann nur zustimmen. Es war eine super Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Juni 2015)

Neue Woche - neues (Wetter)glück... Am Mittwoch 1800 Hbf, wer ist noch dabei ?


----------



## bastard1979 (14. Juni 2015)

ich habs fest vor!


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. Juni 2015)

Das Wetter soll ja PERFEKT werden! Habe sehr fest vor zu fahren.

Werde bis dahin sogar doch mal nen neuen Hinterreifen aufziehen - gestern am Hochberg wars so trocken, dass es es mit meinem Minimalrestprofl bergab fast nicht mehr zu beherrschen war.

Wir können mit Radler01 ja endlich die Wendeltreppe auf blau/gelb üben - bastard, wie kommen wir da im Rahmen der Zeit an diese Stelle? Bereite doch schon mal die Tour vor ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (15. Juni 2015)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> ... Wir können mit Radler01 ja endlich die Wendeltreppe auf blau/gelb üben - bastard, wie kommen wir da im Rahmen der Zeit an diese Stelle? Bereite doch schon mal die Tour vor ;-)))



nöö nöö, ich fahr diesen Mittwoch äußerst riskoarm   am Sonntag ruft der Schwarzwald ...
(http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/47_strecken.php)

Aber danach könne wir das gerne mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Laerry (15. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr mit nem Kumpel vom Saupferch aus, wahrscheinlich ein wenig früher als ihr. Vlt sieht man sich ja dennoch


----------



## Kelme (16. Juni 2015)

@radler-01: Ich dachte Kirchzarten war für 2016 geplant?


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Juni 2015)

2015 ist jetzt nur zum Einrollen...  für 2016 hab ich mal die Ultra-Strecke angedacht; ich sag Dir aber rechtzeitig Bescheid


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Juni 2015)

@lomo - sachma, Du wolltest doch auch mal wieder mitfahren (das grüne Radl kenn ich noch gar nicht, wär doch mal eine Gelegenheit...)


----------



## bastard1979 (17. Juni 2015)

.. bis später, 1800 NW HBF


----------



## roeb (17. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn und Premiere in diesem Jahr. Heute könnte ich sogar mal mitfahren ... muss noch was klären. Wenn ich 18 Uhr nicht da bin, dann wirds leider nix. Aber Chancen stehen gut


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @lomo - sachma, Du wolltest doch auch mal wieder mitfahren (das grüne Radl kenn ich noch gar nicht, wär doch mal eine Gelegenheit...)



Tja, mein lieber @radler-01!

Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren, aber es gibt ein paar Dinge, die das zu verhindern wissen. 
1.) Ich arbeite hier am Arsch der Welt, da müsste ich halbvier Feierabend machen, um gegen 18 Uhr in NW gestriegelt und gebürstet antreten zu können. Wenn jemand adäquate Jobangebote hat, immer her damit. 
2.) Mache ich nebenher zur Aufbesserung der Rente noch andere Jobs und leider fallen hier die Termin gerne auf den Mittwochabend, ich sage nur "Reichsgaragenordnung". 
3.) ...

Grün ist ja die Farbe der Hoffnung, vielleicht klappt es in diesem Leben nochmal, an dem Mittwochstermin teilzuhaben.

Bis dahin,
Gut Pfad!
lomo


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Juni 2015)

Jungs - wenn ich heute so raus schaue: wir haben gestern abend alles richtig gemacht !! 

@roeb - schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat

@lomo - schade, daß es nicht klappt...
(mich würden jetzt nur noch zwei Dinge interessieren:  ist die "Reichsgaragenordnung"  eine andere Bezeichnung für das Stellproblem Deiner verschiedenen Räder; und der Punkt 3.) ...  )

Gleichfalls "gut Pfad" - bis dann mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (18. Juni 2015)

sehe ich genause -  alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Bierschwanger (22. Juni 2015)

Da ich bald 3 Wochen am Stück biken werde (und ich schon etwas betagter bin) muss ich mit meinen Körnern haushalten. Ich falle also am 24.06. und 08.07. aus. Dazwischen am 01.07. könnte es dagegen klappen, diese Feierabendrunde ist bisher Teil dieser Bikewoche, auch wenn ich da frei habe. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Juni 2015)

ich bin diese Woche nicht dabei...


----------



## Miles (24. Juni 2015)

auch nicht - krank


----------



## bastard1979 (24. Juni 2015)

Gute Besserung! Ich starte dann mal von Zuhause aus


----------



## bastard1979 (1. Juli 2015)

Bin auf Dienstreise, leider ohne Mountain bike. Also heute nix mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (1. Juli 2015)

Ja mei - da warst Du aber früh wach 

Ich bin auch nicht dabei, meine Hinterbaulager sind noch nicht alle gewechselt  und ohne die macht´s keinen Spaß


----------



## rmp-ninja (1. Juli 2015)

Hi ..
Habe mich mal angemeldet .. Thomas hier, der Cousin von Freddy..

ich wäre heute Abend dabei, hoffe es fällt nicht der Hitze zum Opfer..


----------



## Irie Guide (7. Juli 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?
Würde mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## bastard1979 (7. Juli 2015)

Ja ich will fahren! Treffpunkt ist traditionell um 1800 am hbf in nw. Wie sieht es mit den übrigen verdächtigen aus?


----------



## Irie Guide (7. Juli 2015)

Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn in der Regel?
KM/HM nur ca.?


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Juli 2015)

ich schaff das heute nicht bis 1800;  ich fahr dann später so´n bißchen Strassen-Gelusche...

Ach ja @Chris ma:  so ca. 20/500


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, danke.
In Neustadt gab es keinen Sturm?


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Juli 2015)

Sorry bin heute doch nicht dabei. Gehe schon um 14 Uhr fahren.


----------



## Bierschwanger (8. Juli 2015)

Falle heute und nächste Woche wegen Urlaub aus ;-)


----------



## bastard1979 (8. Juli 2015)

ok wenn keiner mitfährt, dann starte ich von mir zuhause aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miles (8. Juli 2015)

Ich kann heute leider nicht von NW aus fahren


----------



## Irie Guide (8. Juli 2015)

Versuche es nächste Woche zu schaffen.


----------



## Bierschwanger (20. Juli 2015)

Also wenn der Wetterbericht bei unter 30°C bleibt wäre ich am Mi dabei.


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Juli 2015)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Also wenn der Wetterbericht bei unter 30°C bleibt wäre ich am Mi dabei.



... früher - da gab´s noch echte Männer... solche, die sich bei 37°C mit muskelkraftbetriebenen Rädern in die Tiefen des Pfälzer Waldes begaben und nach unsäglichen Qualen ) an einem Gletscherweiher die Füße kühlten... Tja, das waren noch Zeiten - damals ...

Ach ja, bei mir wird wahrscheinlich nix mit NW; ich mache sehr wahrscheinlich "Verwandschafts-Guiding" ab Wachenheim zum L#
(wenn´s nicht klappt, komm ich zum Hbf)


----------



## bastard1979 (21. Juli 2015)

jaaa, biken!!! dabei


----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... früher - da gab´s noch echte Männer... solche, die sich bei 37°C mit muskelkraftbetriebenen Rädern in die Tiefen des Pfälzer Waldes begaben und nach unsäglichen Qualen ) an einem Gletscherweiher die Füße kühlten... Tja, das waren noch Zeiten - damals ...
> ...



Ach ja, früher ... früher war alles besser.


----------



## Bierschwanger (21. Juli 2015)

[QUOTE="radler-01, post: 13105013, member: 192098 ich mache sehr wahrscheinlich "Verwandschafts-Guiding" ab Wachenheim zum L#
(wenn´s nicht klappt, komm ich zum Hbf)[/QUOTE]

Wann wärste denn aufm L#? Das könnte ja auch unser Ziel werden. Es sei denn, du willst deine Verwandshaft nicht mit uns erschrecken...


----------



## Bierschwanger (21. Juli 2015)

Häh? Was ist denn das Blaue da unten? Kenn ich gar nicht mehr... Aber das stimmt bis morgen bestimmt nicht mehr, gelle?


----------



## bastard1979 (21. Juli 2015)

hab garnicht gewusst, dass der wetterdienst unser bad überwacht. das ist die dusche nach dem biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (21. Juli 2015)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> ... Wann wärste denn aufm L#? Das könnte ja auch unser Ziel werden. Es sei denn, du willst deine Verwandshaft nicht mit uns erschrecken...



ich muß das heute abend klären ...


----------



## Radler-01 (22. Juli 2015)

so, geklärt: am L# ca 19:15; wie lange weiß ich nicht....


----------



## rmp-ninja (22. Juli 2015)

bin heute dabei.. falls nicht die Kübel Wasser vom Himmel fallen.


----------



## Bierschwanger (22. Juli 2015)

rmp-ninja schrieb:


> bin heute dabei.. falls nicht die Kübel Wasser vom Himmel fallen.



Ich danke Dir, dann kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen absagen: bitte nimm Bastard an die Hand und pass auf ihn auf.
Auch wenn früher die Männer hart waren, ich fahre heute keinen Berg hoch - ächz!


----------



## bastard1979 (22. Juli 2015)

Geil wars! Feinstes trailgeballer hoch und wieder runter


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Juli 2015)

Bei uns war´s feines Trailrollen, der Verwandschaft hat´s gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (28. Juli 2015)

Wetterbericht für morgen ist perfekt.

Wollen wir mal aufs Lambi? Am Weinbiet nur vorbei schrammen, zur Wolfsburg und dann rauf zur Hütte. Nach der Einkehr Wolkenbruch wieder runter und auf Asphalt zurück nach NW.

Einverstanden?


----------



## Bogie (28. Juli 2015)

Wann? Wo?


----------



## Bierschwanger (28. Juli 2015)

Wie immer 18h NW HBF.


----------



## Bierschwanger (28. Juli 2015)

Ach so, also ich nehme Licht mit.


----------



## Bogie (28. Juli 2015)

ok, das ist mir leider zu spät.


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Juli 2015)

Ferien > Bei mir ist die nächsten 3 Wochen Kinder- (20") und Jugend- (26") arbeit dran. Vllt sieht man sich auf m L#...


----------



## bastard1979 (29. Juli 2015)

Dabei, evtl. bin ich 5min später am HBF, da ich erst um 17:40 nach hause komme. dann umziehen, bike holen...., und wieder an den bahnhof


----------



## Radler-01 (30. Juli 2015)

schöne Familentour gestern zum L# mit reduziertem Verpflegungsangebot (die machen Ferien haben aber einen Catering-Service "da gelassen" ).
Und dann noch die Mittwochs-Truppe getroffen 
(u. a. mit  @Haardtfahrer - schön, Dich mal wieder im Wald zu sehen )


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Juli 2015)

Ja, hat wieder Spaß gemacht. Werde aber noch ein wenig brauchen, bis ich wieder komplett einsatzfähig bin. Auf dem Wolkenbruchweg ist mir der pfälzische Berglöwe in die Oberschenkel gesprungen und hat fest zugebissen.

Wußte übrigens noch nicht, dass Nino Schurter jetzt Bart trägt und Torque fährt.


----------



## bastard1979 (30. Juli 2015)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wußte übrigens noch nicht, dass Nino Schurter jetzt Bart trägt und Torque fährt.


... du meinst blaue Brille und Specialized... meine erhöhte Geschwindigkeit resultierte nur aus dem Drang nach dem Käsekuchen... ausserdem musste ich bei den winterlichen Temperaturen irgendwie meinen Körper auf 37°C halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (3. August 2015)

Ich kann diesen Mi nicht weil aufm Weg in den Pott.


----------



## bastard1979 (3. August 2015)

bei mir gehts diesen Mi leider auch nicht. 
@Bierschwanger viel spaß aufm pott


----------



## Radler-01 (3. August 2015)

realistisch betrachtet bin ich erst wieder ab 16.09. dabei 


(Kinder-Biken , Urlaub  und ne große Radtour  hindern mich daran... )


----------



## Bierschwanger (11. August 2015)

Ich mach morgen hitzefrei.


----------



## bastard1979 (12. August 2015)

habe die Rüsselseuche (erkältung), also nix mit mir.


----------



## lomo (12. August 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand auf die Hellerhit?


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2015)

Frag' mal den Pfadsucher und eventuell McBlubb.


----------



## lomo (13. August 2015)

Aha, sind die Donnerstags dahin unterwegs?


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Aha, sind die Donnerstags dahin unterwegs?


Ab und zu schon. Keine Ahnung, wie das diese Woche ausschaut. "der Baumeister" ist auch ab und zu dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (19. August 2015)

heute wirds leider bei mir nix


----------



## bastard1979 (26. August 2015)

Ich fall heute schon wieder aus... mein knie tut irgendwie weh, nachdem ich gestern morgen aus dem bett aufgestanden bin... 
Also an alle übervorsichtigen Menschen: Schlafen ist anscheinend auch gefährlich!


----------



## lomo (26. August 2015)

Gute Besserung!
Vielleicht klappt es bei mir im Spätjahr mal wieder


----------



## donnersberger (27. August 2015)

Ich würd eher sagen dass aus dem Bett aussteigen gefährlich ist 
Gute Besserung!!!


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## bastard1979 (28. August 2015)

Danke, danke. .ist wohl eine muskelzerrung. Es geht schon wieder etwas besser. Aber bis es richtig gut ist dauert wohl noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Bierschwanger (2. September 2015)

Bastard und ich fahren heute  ab 18h HBF NW, aus Erkältungsrehabilitationsgründen eher ne kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschwanger (7. September 2015)

Danke Freddy, jetzt hab ich die Rotzerei :-(

Ich falle damit aus diese Woche.


----------



## bastard1979 (7. September 2015)

...somit hat jeder seine eigene Rotzerei und es gibt keinen Streit... bei mir ist die Woche auch nix, ausser vllt neben dem laufrad herfahren.


----------



## Bierschwanger (15. September 2015)

Morgen ginge es meinerseits, aber Petrus ist uns nicht wohl gesonnen :-(


----------



## bastard1979 (15. September 2015)

mhhh, regen morgen (regenradar) ...  nix für mich als verwöhnter schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. September 2015)

bin wieder zurück...  und alle Mi-abende bis 07.10. sind belegt


----------



## Bierschwanger (22. September 2015)

So, morgen kriege ich endlich mein TRETELEC






und bin dann erstmal weg


----------



## bastard1979 (22. September 2015)

@Bierschwanger ich glaub ich muss mal vorbeikommen und mir das Board live anschauen!
.. ansonsten bin ich morgen auch nicht dabei, ich bekomme einen Dübel im Wert eines Fahrrads in den Oberkiefer gesetzt....


----------



## Radler-01 (22. September 2015)

@Bierschwanger  für das Geld bekommst Du ja fast ein Fahrrad 

@bastard1979  - nimm die... sind billiger und halten extrem gut





(ich wünsche eine gute Verheilung der bearbeiteten Stelle)


----------



## bastard1979 (22. September 2015)

@radler-01 wenn du die Oberfläche noch ein bisschen mit Sandpapier anraust damit der knochen besser anwächst, dann komm ich am besten gleich vorbei. dann ist es bis morgen vllt schon wieder gut und ich kann biken gehen


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Oktober 2015)

diese Woche bin ich noch am Hinterbaulager-austauschen, aber dann will ich endlich mal wieder in den Wald !!!

zwei Mittwochs-Runden ab 21.10. zum L#, bevor dort die Winterpause anfängt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2015)

ich ruder´ mal zurück: ich will zwar immer noch in den Wald, aber der Lagertausch dauert wohl länger


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich ruder´ mal zurück: ich will zwar immer noch in den Wald, aber der Lagertausch dauert wohl länger


Das Problem ist da nicht der Tausch des Lagers, sondern ein Mangel an Rädern. Mit wem muss ich reden?


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Problem ist da nicht der Tausch des Lagers, sondern ein Mangel an Rädern. Mit wem muss ich reden?



mit Dir oder roeb  - ihr seid die beiden mit großer Radauswahl, andere kenne ich in meiner Größe nicht


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2015)

Da ihr unter der Woche nicht zuhause seid, könntet ihr eigentlich den Radbestand zu mir verlagern, ich paß dann auch ganz gut auf


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Da ihr unter der Woche nicht zuhause seid, könntet ihr eigentlich den Radbestand zu mir verlagern, ich paß dann auch ganz gut auf


Das ist also der geheime Account meiner Frau hier im Forum. Ich ahnte es.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2015)

Na Schatzi - dann komm Du mir mal heim ...


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Na Schatzi - dann komm Du mir mal heim ...


Ach du Hölle


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Oktober 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Problem ist da nicht der Tausch des Lagers, sondern ein Mangel an Rädern. Mit wem muss ich reden?



den Gedanken muß ich nochmal aufgreifen:  wenn vllt. Deine Frau meiner Frau erzählt, daß mehrere bis viele Räder eigentlich gar nicht schlimm sind und Garagen sind sowieso nicht für Autos? .... 

Naja - bis Juni 2016 läuft das Rad wieder...


----------



## Radler-01 (10. November 2015)

sodele - ich hol den mal wieder hoch:

> neue Woche
> neuer Monat
> neue Lager
> neuer Versuch...

wer hat morgen Lust zu fahren ? (nochmal zur Erinnerung 18:00 am Hbf NW )
@Bierschwanger ?
@bastard1979 ?
@lomo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (10. November 2015)

ich morgen leider nix


----------



## Radler-01 (11. November 2015)

Schade...


----------



## lomo (11. November 2015)

Kann noch nicht abschätzen, wann ich hier rauskomme.
Nach dem Urlaub ging es direkt mit Alarmstart los und nächste Woche geht es auf Dienstreise. Ich hoffe, dass ich ab KW48 den Mittwochabend blocken kann ... bis Weihnachten. Müsste dringend Kilo- und Höhenmeter sammeln.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. November 2015)

ich Mittwoch nix


----------



## bastard1979 (16. November 2015)

ich rüsselpest, mittwoch wird wohl auch nix


----------



## lomo (17. November 2015)

Hm, diesen Mittwoch 50. (Nein! Nicht meiner!), nächsten Mittwoch wahrscheinlich noch Dienstreise ... mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (25. November 2015)

wie sieht´s heute aus - jemand Lust auf Matschfahrt?

(bis heute mittag weiß ich ob´s klappt; wahrscheinlich dann eher 18:15-18:30)


----------



## bastard1979 (25. November 2015)

bei mir wirds wohl eher wieder was in frühstens 2 wochen...


----------



## Radler-01 (25. November 2015)

dann heute auch nicht...


----------



## lomo (26. November 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> .. eher 18:15-18:30



Wäre für mich eine "angemehmere" Startzeit .. für die Zukunft


----------



## Radler-01 (27. November 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Wäre für mich eine "angemehmere" Startzeit .. für die Zukunft


wäre für mich auch o.k.; dann müsste ich nicht so fluchtartig meinen Scheibtisch verlassen.

Wie wäre die Meinung der anderen "üblichen verdächtigen" ?


----------



## lomo (27. November 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Wie wäre die Meinung der anderen "üblichen verdächtigen" ?



Sind noch welche übrig geblieben?


----------



## Radler-01 (27. November 2015)

[...] 'Wir befinden uns im Jahre 50 v.Chr. Ganz Gallien ist von den Römern besetzt... Ganz Gallien? Nein! Ein von unbeugsamen Galliern bevölkertes Dorf hört nicht auf, dem Eindringling Widerstand zu leisten. Und das Leben ist nicht leicht für die römischen Legionäre, die als Besatzung in den befestigten Lagern Babaorum, Aquarium, Laudanum und Kleinbonum liegen...' [...]

Ach nee, das war was anderes....  Aber fast vergleichbar: es sind noch ein paar tapfere Recken übrig geblieben, die (dem Alter entsprechend ) den Unwägbarkeiten ud Untiefen des Pfälzerwaldes trotzen...


----------



## Laerry (27. November 2015)

Was genau macht ihr da eig.? Der Laden ist doch um die Jahreszeit und Uhrzeit dann schon dicht, oder?


----------



## Radler-01 (28. November 2015)

Ganz schlicht: Rattspocht 



(auch wenn es sicht stellenweise anders liest...)


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Dezember 2015)

am Mittwoch -also morgen- NW Hbf aber um 18:30 ??!!  Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (1. Dezember 2015)

die woche noch spochtverbot, evtl. nächste woche!


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2015)

Diese Woche leider unvermeidbare Weihnachtsfeier ... :-(
Je nachdem wie die nächste Woche mit Dienstreise ausgefüllt ist, vielleicht dann.


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Dezember 2015)

heute nix ?!
- Dienstreise?
- aua ?


----------



## bastard1979 (9. Dezember 2015)

Dienst zuhause... Tochterbelustigung


----------



## lomo (10. Dezember 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> heute nix ?!
> - Dienstreise?
> - aua ?


Dienstreise? Ja!
Bin gestern um 19 Uhr erst beim Kunden raus


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Dezember 2015)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> Dienst zuhause... Tochterbelustigung



Home-Office


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Dezember 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Dienstreise? Ja!
> Bin gestern um 19 Uhr erst beim Kunden raus



nächstes Jahr wird alles besser... !?


----------



## stonedenture (15. Dezember 2015)

Hat die Lambertsx-Hütte Mittwochs zur Zeit noch länger auf? Wenn ja bis wann ugf? Danke


----------



## Kelme (15. Dezember 2015)

Hat nicht länger auf. Die längeren Öffnungszeiten am Mittwoch gelten vom ersten Mittwoch nach der Sommerszeitumstellung bis zum letzten Mittwoch vor der Umstellung auf MEZ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonedenture (15. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Info, kelme.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2015)

... ich geh´ heute nicht schwimmen ...


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich auch net, bleibe im trockenen, warmen ...
Nächst möglicher Termin bei mir: 30.12.15


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich auch net, bleibe im trockenen, warmen ...
> Nächst möglicher Termin bei mir: 30.12.15



Warmduscher?   Ich fahr´ja heute nur nicht, weil es zu warm ist bei dem Regen 
Bei mir dann mittwochs voraissichtl wieder ab 06.01.2016

Dann mal an die "Mittwochsrunde": ein schönes Weihnachtsfest   und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr


----------



## bastard1979 (13. Januar 2016)

ich sitze hinter dem Ofen und gehe heute von dort auch nicht mehr weg!


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2016)

Naja, sitze nicht hinterm Ofen, aber ich werde heute abend auch nicht unterwegs sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (13. Januar 2016)

naja um ehrlich zu sein sitze ich hinterm bildschirm...


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Januar 2016)

Leute, so wird das nix - das fängt so an wie´s letztes Jahr aufgehört hat... 

(psst  - ich kann heute auch nicht )

@bastard1979 : Bildschirmschoner "kaminfeuer" ?


----------



## Bierschwanger (19. Januar 2016)

So, morgen am 20.01.16 wollen Radler und ich mit gutem Vorsatz vorangehen.

Treffpunkt 18h NW HBF - auf Wunsch ginge auch 18:30, dann aber bitte rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## Bierschwanger (20. Januar 2016)

da es den Zug mit Ankuft 18h gar nicht gibt wegen der Baustelle halt doch 18:30. Für die Rückfahrt haben sie die 21:30-Verbindung geklaut...


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Januar 2016)

schöööön war´s


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> schöööön war´s



Um 18:30 Uhr?
Wo war'ner?


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Januar 2016)

da es sooo schön war, sind wir vom Hbf zum Weinbiet, Russenpfad runter, _Überlegungen: ... zur Wolfsburg, wieder hoch zum Weinbiet, runter Richtung Lambrecht, wieder hoch und dann "grüner Punkt" runter..._ und abschließend den Treppenweg runter nach NW...


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> da es sooo schön war, sind wir vom Hbf zum Weinbiet, Russenpfad runter, _Überlegungen: ... zur Wolfsburg, wieder hoch zum Weinbiet, runter Richtung Lambrecht, wieder hoch und dann "grüner Punkt" runter..._ und abschließend den Treppenweg runter nach NW...


Hm, ... ich meinte iegentlich hinterher ...


----------



## Kelme (25. Januar 2016)

lomo, das war ein Antwort von Sportlern und Heimlichtrainierern . Unsereins hätte wahrscheinlich die Kombination aus Flammkuchen und dem 2007-er Riesling erwähnt.


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Januar 2016)

die hatten wir nicht, deswegen wurde nix erwähnt... ihr als kulinarische Triebkräfte fahrt ja nicht mehr mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> die hatten wir nicht, deswegen wurde nix erwähnt... ihr als kulinarische Triebkräfte fahrt ja nicht mit



Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2016)

So, muss ne dringende Beanstandung bearbeiten ... wird wohl heute abend nix.


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Januar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> ... wird wohl heute abend nix.





radler-01 schrieb:


> ... ihr ... fahrt ja nicht mehr mit





lomo schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert



Korrektur wäre wohl doch nicht nötig gewesen  


(bei mir wird´s aber auch nix )


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Korrektur wäre wohl doch nicht nötig gewesen
> 
> 
> (bei mir wird´s aber auch nix )



Na schon ... ich denke es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "nicht mehr mit" und "nicht mit".


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Februar 2016)

Es war js dann doch trocken...


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Februar 2016)

(ich meld´mich mal für die nächsten beiden Wochen/Termine ab...)


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2016)

(Bei mir sieht es (zeitlich gesehen) auch nicht gerade prickelnd aus ....)


----------



## lomo (2. März 2016)

Jemand unterwegs heute abend?


----------



## Radler-01 (2. März 2016)

ich bin heute nicht dabei (falls bei den Wetteraussichten überhaupt jemand raus will ?)

Aber @lomo - der Ansatz ist doch schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. März 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich bin heute nicht dabei (falls bei den Wetteraussichten überhaupt jemand raus will ?)
> 
> Aber @lomo - der Ansatz ist doch schon gut



Ich probiers halt mal ... gibt zwar viel zu tun, aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
Vielleicht bin ich heute abend dann irgendwo solo unterwegs.


----------



## Radler-01 (3. März 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... (falls bei den Wetteraussichten überhaupt jemand raus will ?) ...



die Prognose war ja daneben   (hätte aber auch so nicht geklappt)


----------



## lomo (5. März 2016)

Ging .... ok, der Quellenweg zur Loog war Scheisse zu fahren ... aber sonst hatte ich Spass .... alleine.




FA16_4 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




FA16_5 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




FA16_7 by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## Radler-01 (8. März 2016)

das Wetter soll besser werden... !!


----------



## bastard1979 (8. März 2016)

...ich habe noch die vorzüge des Urlaubs und werde früher bei Tageslicht fahren 
@lomo interessantes hallenbild, wo warn das?


----------



## lomo (9. März 2016)

bastard1979 schrieb:


> ...ich habe noch die vorzüge des Urlaubs und werde früher bei Tageslicht fahren
> @lomo interessantes hallenbild, wo warn das?



Wenn es klappt, bin ich heute abend unterwegs.
Die Halle? Hier: http://regioplan-ibag.de/
(Werde ständig danach gefragt, wegen Foto-Location ... aber beeilt euch, bevor da lauter Lofts drin sind ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. März 2016)

Hat doch nicht geklappt :-(


----------



## Radler-01 (10. März 2016)

bei mir auch nicht... ("Notruf" der kranken Famileinmitglieder kam zu früh...)


----------



## lomo (10. März 2016)

War doch noch unterwegs, allerdings nicht in/um NW, sondern eine RB-Runde gemacht und durchs wilde Woogbachtal zurück gefahren ... eingängig.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. März 2016)

boah - das wilde Woogbachtal...  ist das bei KIB ?


----------



## Merethrond (10. März 2016)

So sieht es aus. War eine geniale Fotolocation in Neustadt.




lomo schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt, bin ich heute abend unterwegs.
> Die Halle? Hier: http://regioplan-ibag.de/
> (Werde ständig danach gefragt, wegen Foto-Location ... aber beeilt euch, bevor da lauter Lofts drin sind ;-) )


----------



## lomo (11. März 2016)

Merethrond schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. War eine geniale Fotolocation in Neustadt.Anhang anzeigen 471453





Mal schauen, wie oft die Location auf Bildern auftaucht.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. März 2016)

neue Woche, einigermaßen gutes Wetter für morgen - neues Glück ? Morgen 18:00 HBf ?


----------



## lomo (15. März 2016)

Blocker ist gesetzt. Nach hinten raus bin ich limitiert.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. März 2016)

dann müssen wir halt schnell sein ...
(mein Zeitfenster wäre auch bis spätestens 20:00/20:30 aus dem Wald raus und anschl. heim - passt das bei Dir ?)


----------



## Radler-01 (15. März 2016)

mal ne andere Frage: am Donnerstag ist das Wetter noch besser und da hätte ich auch Zeit... ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (16. März 2016)

lassen wir es bei Mittwoch - also heute 18:00...


----------



## lomo (16. März 2016)




----------



## lomo (17. März 2016)

Hat ja mal funktioniert!


----------



## Radler-01 (17. März 2016)

ja - kleine feine Gruppe auf kleiner feiner Runde


----------



## lomo (17. März 2016)

Jep.
Ich hoffe es funktioniert in Zukunft öfters ... aber nächste Woche habe ic nachmittags evtl. ein 'application review' und ich muss auch noch packen, weil Donnerstag morgen der Flieger geht


----------



## lomo (22. März 2016)

Kann am Mittwoch leider nicht, muss den Koffer packen.
Am Donnerstag früh geht der Flieger ...


----------



## Radler-01 (22. März 2016)

ach - immer diese ärgerlichen Kurzurlaube im warmen Süden zur Frühlingszeit... 

Viel Spaß ! 


Btw: irgendjemand unterwegs morgen bzw. Lust auf´ne Runde?


----------



## bastard1979 (22. März 2016)

Bin im Krankenhaus und sorge für bikernachwuchs... Details später


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. März 2016)

Kann ja nicht so lang dauern, dass Du morgen nicht Rad fahren könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_89 (22. März 2016)

Hi,

Ich bin noch neu und hier im forum und auch in der Gegend und würde gerne mal mit einer Gruppe hier fahren. Abends ist auch kein Problem, Licht habe ich.
Bin aber bergauf glaube nicht der schnellste, kann das aber nicht so wirklich einschätzen
Wie ist denn euer Fahrtempo in etwa?


----------



## Radler-01 (23. März 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> .   irgendjemand unterwegs morgen bzw. Lust auf´ne Runde?



Bei mir klappts heute abend leider doch nicht.

@heat2k - das Tempo ist nicht zu schnell, jeder fährt wie er kann und dann wird immer/ggf gewartet... Also  hier schauen und mal mitfahren.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. März 2016)

@bastard1979 : Sorgst Du noch im Krankenhaus für Nachwuchs (Kopfkino aus) und können wir gratulieren?


----------



## lomo (30. März 2016)

Das Wetter heute/hier sieht ja ziemlich besch ... eiden aus 
Werde wohl eher nicht fahren (mimimi )


----------



## Laerry (30. März 2016)

Hat das LX eig. jetzt wieder länger geöffnet Mittwochs? An sich ist ja wieder Sommerzeit^^


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2016)

Jepp. Ab heute. Heute sogar mit Livemusik. "Die Heckeborzel" spielen auf. Was immer das bedeutet.
Die Hellerhütte hat ab jetzt auch wieder Donnerstags länger auf. Treffen dort um 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (30. März 2016)

Da werd ich ma nächste Woche einen der beiden Tage anpeilen. Denk Mi aufm Lambi.


----------



## Spalthammer (31. März 2016)

LX lief gestern schleppend an.
War eigentlich nur der Stammtisch besetzt.
@Kelme "Die Heckeborzeler" waren zum Glück nicht da, sonst könnte "die Leere der Hütte" verstehen


----------



## lomo (1. April 2016)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> LX lief gestern schleppend an.
> War eigentlich nur der Stammtisch besetzt.
> @Kelme "Die Heckeborzeler" waren zum Glück nicht da, sonst könnte "die Leere der Hütte" verstehen



Lag es am Wetter?
Oder ist es eine sich abzeichnende Veränderung?


----------



## Spalthammer (1. April 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Lag es am Wetter?
> Oder ist es eine sich abzeichnende Veränderung?


Ich denke, es lag am Wetter.


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2016)

In Kürze wird das Angebot "Abends etwas später uff die Hitt" wohl noch erweitert.
Der Grill wird angeworfen und wird unter den Kastanienbäumen ein Angebot für "Draußensitzer" geben.
Termin soll der Freitag sein und das klingt nach einem gelungenen Einstieg in das Wochenende.


----------



## Radler-01 (18. April 2016)

wer bleibt am Mittwoch bei der Wettervorhersage zuhause ?


----------



## bastard1979 (18. April 2016)

Mittwoch klappt bei mir diesmal leider nicht. Ich wünsche allen eine wettertechnisch perfekte feierabenrunde. ...fahrt für mich ne runde mit


----------



## lomo (19. April 2016)

Sonnenscheindauer is ja ganz in Ordnung. Aber die Temperatur!? Brrrrrrr .... mucho frio!


----------



## Radler-01 (19. April 2016)

mimimimii


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. April 2016)

Letzte Woche waren nur 8° C. Da ging´s auch lang/kurz. Auf dem L#  sahen allerdings die meisten aus wie Michelinmännchen. Also die andereren zehn Radfahrer, die da waren.

Ich fahre heute Abend mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (20. April 2016)

(1800 Hbf)


----------



## bastard1979 (26. April 2016)

morgen wird's nix bei mir. ich komm morgen wohl nicht vor 1800 nach Hause... Hoffentlich dann nächste Woche!


----------



## Radler-01 (27. April 2016)

dito  - also heute...


----------



## lomo (27. April 2016)

Geht ziemlich wenig dieses Jahr ...


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2016)

Ähm, morgen?
Hat jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## roeb (3. Mai 2016)

Lust? Ja! Zeit? Ja! .... Distanz zu NW: zu hoch


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2016)

Zu hoch?
Oder zu weit?


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Mai 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Ähm, morgen?
> Hat jemand Lust & Zeit?



boahh 

Bei mir klappt das morgen nicht  
(ich kann mir nur vllt/wenn überhaupt einen "Waldschlenker" auf dem Heimweg einbauen; "klein und fein" ab Wachenheim Richtung Süden mit Ankunft am Zielort gegen 1900)


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2016)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=107240&wahl=vorhersage

Wettertechnisch schaut es nicht schlecht aus ...
... und terminlich habe ich im Geschäft den späten Nachmittag mal geblockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. Mai 2016)

diese Woche kann ich nicht


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mal kann ... 
Schicksal


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Mai 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal kann ...  ...



stimmt - aber fahr Dich mal ein... wenn wir dann mal beide können, paßt´s wieder


----------



## bastard1979 (10. Mai 2016)

Bei mir morgen leider auch nix. Aber dieses jahr muss es dann doch irgendwann noch mal klappen...


----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2016)

Hat die Hellerhütte eigentlich donnerstags länger auf?


----------



## Kelme (30. Juni 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Hat die Hellerhütte eigentlich donnerstags länger auf?


Pfadsucher sagt das wäre so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2016)

Dann werde ich versuchen das auszuprobieren


----------



## lomo (1. Juli 2016)

Ausprobiert!
War kurz vor 21 Uhr dort und es waren noch einige Bergradfahrer dort, die lautstark "dischbediert" haben. 
Ob der fortgeschrittenen Zeit habe ich nur ein Getränk zu mir genommen und bin dann wieder weiter.


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Juli 2016)

vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr mal wieder was mit dem Mittwoch-Abendtermin...  (oder frühmorgens )


----------



## lomo (1. Juli 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr mal wieder was mit dem Mittwoch-Abendtermin...  (oder frühmorgens )



Von mir aus gerne, allerdings ist 18 Uhr halt ziemlich früh für mich .... zur Zeit


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2016)

Morgen is wieder Mittwoch, habe vor zu fahren.
Is noch wer da oder alles schon in Urlaub?


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Juli 2016)

noch kein Urlaub - aber leider morgen abend keine Zeit für den Wald...


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> noch kein Urlaub - aber leider morgen abend keine Zeit für den Wald...


Ts, ts, ts


----------



## OZM (26. Juli 2016)

ich tät mitfahren
wann u wo starten?


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2016)

Ich würde mal sagen 18:30 Uhr vor dem Hbf NW


----------



## OZM (26. Juli 2016)

passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (27. Juli 2016)

fragt mal noch den @bastard1979 , der wollte m. W. heute auch fahren...


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2016)

Schöne Tour, gute Gespräche gestern Abend


----------



## Bierschwanger (2. August 2016)

Morgen, am 03.03.16 werden wir uns um 18h am HBF NW treffen.


----------



## MoneSi (2. August 2016)

In welcher Zeit lebst Du eigentlich??


----------



## Bierschwanger (3. August 2016)

die 3 sieht einer 8 aber auch verdammt ähnlich... Jedenfalls meinen wir HEUTE! BALD!


----------



## bastard1979 (3. August 2016)

sehr bald


----------



## lomo (4. August 2016)

Bierschwanger schrieb:


> Morgen, am 03.03.16 werden wir uns um 18h am HBF NW treffen.



War am 03.03.16 jemand da?


----------



## Radler-01 (4. August 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> War am 03.03.16 jemand da?



ich nicht...

(BTW. treffen sich eine 0 und eine 8, sagt die 0 zur 8: "schicker Gürtel"... )


----------



## Sascha_89 (7. September 2016)

Bis wann geht das denn etwa auf dem lambertskreuz? Ich nehme an es fahren alle im Dunkeln zurück?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (7. September 2016)

Ja theoretisch fahren dann fast alle im Dunkeln zurück. Bei mir kam heute der innere Schweinehund dazwischen. ..


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2016)

Der Bikerabschluss auf Lambertskreuz findet in diesem Jahr bereits am 05. Oktober statt.
Sonst war das immer der letzte Mittwoch vor der Umstellung von Sommerzeit auf "Normalzeit".


----------



## Radler-01 (28. September 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Bikerabschluss auf Lambertskreuz findet in diesem Jahr bereits am 05. Oktober statt.
> Sonst war das immer der letzte Mittwoch vor der Umstellung von Sommerzeit auf "Normalzeit".



wie belastbar ist die Ansage ? (Ich habe schon den Abschlußtermin für heute 28.09.2016 gehört)


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2016)

Webseite plus Eintrag auf der FB-Seite vom Waldhaus Lambertskreuz


----------



## Klatta (28. September 2016)

@radler-01: war am Sonntag vor Ort. 
Auf dem Aufsteller stand: Bikerabschluss am 5.10 ab 18 Uhr inkl.Livemusik


----------



## Soboxx (5. Oktober 2016)

Heute ist *Biker-Treff Saisonabschluss auf dem Lambertskreuz *

Die Biker vom Team Pfälzer Land starten um *17:30Uhr ab dem Dürkheimer Riesenfass*. Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mitfahren!

Auf dem Lambertskreuz gibt es heute Live-Musik und natürlich pfälzer Spezialitäten und Schorle!
Für die Rückfahrt im Dunkeln bitte Lampen mitnehmen!

www.tpl.bike
https://www.facebook.com/TPL.BIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2016)

Geht heute was?

Muss ja nicht NW -> L# -> NW sein, darf auch NW -> NW -> BB sein


----------



## Insomniac (5. Oktober 2016)

Dabei  werde so ab 18:30 aufkreuzen


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2017)

Jemand Lust auf Rad fahren morgen (also den 21.06.2017)?
Bin diese Woche Strohwitwer ...


----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2017)

Schää war's




Gipfelbier by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## sugarbiker (20. September 2017)

Hallo,
kennt jemand den Termin des letzten biker Abend in diesem Jahr (2017) ?


----------



## Insomniac (20. September 2017)

.


----------



## Soboxx (20. September 2017)

Biker Abschluss Party ist am 04.10.17


----------



## Sascha_89 (25. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

hat das Lambertskreuz heute trotzdem noch länger offen, oder ist die Biker-Abschlussparty immer der letzte Termin?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Radler-01 (30. September 2022)

Ich mach mal den Leichenfledderer, weil ich vor ein paar Tagen dran gedacht habe... 

gibt es eigentlich noch von "den Alten" welche, die noch/wieder/ab und an Interesse an einem Abendtermin haben? War ja eigentlich immer ganz nett.


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Oktober 2022)

Wir sind schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren! Am Wochenende gehts eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (17. Oktober 2022)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Wir sind schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren! Am Wochenende gehts eher...



das ist leider richtig; bestimmt kommt irgendwann wieder die Gelegenheit.
Wieviel zeitlichen Vorlauf bräuchtest Du für´s Wochenende?


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2023)

Radler-01 schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Leichenfledderer, weil ich vor ein paar Tagen dran gedacht habe...
> 
> gibt es eigentlich noch von "den Alten" welche, die noch/wieder/ab und an Interesse an einem Abendtermin haben? War ja eigentlich immer ganz nett.


Nach gefühlten 3 Jahren zum ersten mal wieder im "gelben Forum" und dann sehe ich das hier ...
Da haste ja echt nen alten Thread ausgegraben. Ich darf mich mittlerweile zu den "Alten" zählen und hätte auch Interesse an einem "Abendtermin". Wobei, wegen sich wandelnder Arbeitsbedingungen (a.k.a. "mobiles Arbeiten" a.k.a. "Homeoffice") kann ich meinerseits auch eine "aktive Mittagspause" draus machen. Meine bessere Hälfte meint eh, dass ich wegen dem "Alter" Bewegung brauche. Also los, ich bitte um Vorschläge!


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Januar 2023)

mit "die Alten" waren eigentlich die Mitfahrer der vergangenen Jahre gemeint... aber die/wir sind ja mittlerweile auch alt  
Aber: >> never underestimate old men on a bicycle ... <<

Bei mir geht kein "HomeOffice", das würde sich auf abends oder Freitagnachmittags beschränken.
Aber wir könnten ja mal die Mittwoch-ca1800-Hbf-Variante andenken...


----------



## lomo (6. Januar 2023)

Lass uns beim Oischerre mal reden ;-)


----------

